# First Grow - 2 x 1000w



## Dubbz0r (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am a legal caregiver in the state of Michigan. This is a journal detailing my entire first grow. All and any tips, suggestions or constructive criticism is welcomed and appreciated.

I'm a few days into transplanting my clones into 5gal warrior pots so I will explain my setup, plants, nutrients, etc...

Day one - Sold 2006 GSX R 1000  (ya gotta do what ya gotta do!)
Day two - Went shopping! Actually it took me two weeks to put together all of the things I will list below. Here goes...

*EQUIPMENT*
1 - 9' x 11' Empty room
2 - 1000w Baddass Ballasts (wired 240)
2 - XXXtreme 8" hoods (w/ducting)
2 - 8" Baddass blowers
1 - 8" x 36" Phresh Carbon Filter
2 - Baddass Red Diamond 1000w HPS Bulbs
1 - Baddass Blue Diamond 1000w MH Bulb
1- 50lb C02 Tank with Sentinel C02 Regulator
1 - Sentinel C02 Controller (CHHC-4)
1 - Sentinel Light Timer (MDT-1)
12 - 5gal Warrior pots
2 - Rolls of Home Depot Mylar (meh)

*SOIL*
3 bags of Fox Farm soil
3 bags of Happy Frog soil
1 bag of earthworm castings

*NUTRIENTS
*_Humboldt Nutrients_ - 
GROW
MICRO
BLOOM
EQUILIBRIUM 

_General Hydroponics -
_KOOL BLOOM

_Beneficial Biologies _-
SEA GREEN

_Vitamin Institute - 
_SUPERTHRIVE


Currently I have 4 lemon skunk, 4 blue cheese and 4 master kush underneath 1 1000w Baddass MH bulb running at 50% @ 24hours. The hood is about 15 inches from the tops of the plants. I have one of my blowers hooked up to both hoods running 24/7. Temp in the room is in the high 70's-low 80's and humidity is at 70%. My C02 will be hooked up Friday (controller issue) so nothing to report about that yet.

This past Sunday I transplanted these babies into their new 5gal homes. The night of the transplant I used 10L of water (tap, let sit in the room for an hour or so) and added 1/2 teaspoon of Super Thrive, a 1/2 teaspoon of Sea Green and 2 teaspoons of GROW. Yesterday the plants did not seem real happy with me so today I gave them straight H20. 

*Here's my babies!!* <<<<----------link


I keep hearing less is more but today I think I smoked too much and gave the plants too much attention in the wrong direction as I went ahead and tried supercropping. After the way they looked yesterday and today I know I should of held off on anything but straight water but didn't. Let's hope nothing is screwed up that I can't fix.

Again, any tips suggestions or even if you would care to flame me, be my guest as I am anxious to hear opinions and /or thoughts.

Thanks for looking!!
Dubbz0r


----------



## sudynim (Jun 7, 2011)

hey man things sound good. ur setup is SUPER clean man. im sub'd man good luck. is this ur first grow?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 7, 2011)

Adding pics to the post instead of just the link.
Lemon Skunk-


Master Kush - 


Blue Cheese - 


All -


From the way it looks now, it seems the cheese plants are going to be huge but at this point anything can happen.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey thanks man. Yea this is my first grow so I'm learning a TON right now. I appreciate the sub! I will keep this updated for sure.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha, and I thought I went all out with the equipment for my first grow. Def subscribing. From what you said in your first post, it certainly sounds a bit early to be giving them nutes. The soil you're using is pretty nutrient rich. I've read that you should let them go for a good three weeks before giving nutes when using Fox Farms soils. Since you just put them into 5gal pots, I'd consider going three weeks from the date of that replanting before continuing with the nutes. Also, leaving tap water our for an hour probably isn't nearly enough time to let all the chlorine evaporate. 24 hours is the rule of thumb there. Since you were able to pick up all those wonderful toys, I'm guessing you can afford the $200-$300 for a decent water filter. Depending on the quality of your tap water, you might not need an RO filter, though if you can afford one, I don't see the harm in picking up. Best of luck with the grow!


----------



## wildcajun (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks good man will keep checking in Happy Farming Cajun


----------



## wayno30 (Jun 7, 2011)

they look happy to me


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Let's hope they stay happy.

Thanks kriznarf! Yea my friend was just bitching at me about the water thing. A water filter is definitely in my near future. I may have to cut corners on the water filter since I didn't do it anywhere else... my budget is goneeeeeeee


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok so here are some pics of a few plants I'm worried about. It's mainly the lemon skunk, but I noticed it on 2 of the cheese and 1 of the master kush. I have no idea what these marks are from but the bottom leaves in the pics are drying up fast.

I know I wasn't very nice to these ladies a few days ago. I tried looking for these same issues on the forum but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. 

Does anyone know what this is?


Any help is appreciated!


----------



## sudynim (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure, but you could have a magnesium deficiency. Try adding Epsom salt at two tablespoons per five gallon feeding.


----------



## sudynim (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, I am guessing Mg over N or K because I see some spotting in your plants which is common with magnesium deficiencies.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok I was planning on watering them again today so I'll try adding the epsom when I do. I hate being a total noob... So much to learn


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 11, 2011)

Thursday morning I watered my plants and added some Epsom salt to the water. Today they looked a bit more lively and even greener.

Here's a few pics of the plants and of my setup. I just got my Co2 controller and got it mounted. It's all coming together...


----------



## sudynim (Jun 11, 2011)

good news how much r u feeding?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 11, 2011)

Not feeding any nutes yet, just water. Still running 24 hour light, now at 75% (dimmable ballast). In a few days I plan to start giving them a few hours rest, nutes, LST and possibly running my other hood with a HPS just for the added spectrum. I can't wait to see what this equipment is capable of !!!

Oh and my lemon skunk is already stinking up my entire house. I had to start my air scrubber since my son will be over tonight and tomorrow


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 12, 2011)

very nice grow


----------



## sudynim (Jun 12, 2011)

I read earlier that you sold your bike in order to finance your room. I had my bike built for me while I was stationed in Afghanistan, but upon coming home I realized my ex wife had drained my bank account, so I sold my bike in order to pursue this hobby.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks cannabis 

That sucks man, but you will most likely ride again if all goes well on your grow I assume? I know that's my plan anyway. Not sure if I'll get another 1000 though. That thing was nothing but trouble for me. What kind of bike did you have?


Side note: the attempted supercropping was a success? All the stems I bent on every plant repaired themselves and out grew another large healthy looking stem right on top it. They seem to be responding well to it so I bent a few more of the tops over today before their watering. They did develop these bubble looking things at the tops of the new stems, which I thought was strange, but it looks healthy so I'll wait and see what happens before I worry. 

CO2 is running at a steady 900-925ppm, soil ph is about 6.5, temp is almost a constant 80-83F at plant level and humidity is at 54%. Will post pics in a few days just before I start their regular 18/6 veg cycle. I'm hoping I can control the temp when I start running 2000w MH and HPS @ 100%... the only vent in my room is for the hoods. :/


----------



## sudynim (Jun 13, 2011)

ya eventually ill get another bike but my boat comes first! my bike was custom built form the frame up with a 114ci crate motor from ultima, matching 6 sp tranny, and 3" open belt primary.....it was beautiful. I got my eye on a 18' duckworth boat that i just gotta have! let the toy collection begin!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 13, 2011)

A bike would have to come first since I'm a land lover and speed freak haha

Ok so my plants seem to be doing really well after yesterdays bending and breaking. My cheese plants are growing super super fast. The master kush just sprouted a ton of new branches within the last 2 days. The lemon skunk look pretty sad but I'm hoping they start looking a lot better soon. Can't wait to see what they do under the full 1000w MH with 6 hours of rest.

Here's a pic of the little bubbles that are popping up. I'm hoping this is not my plant showing signs of being a male or hermie... If anyone knows please let me know.


Here's the Cheese looking real good:

Here's the Master Kush taking off: 


and last but not least, my OK looking Lemon Skunk:



Wednesday or Thursday is when these ladies go into normal veg time!! I can't wait!


----------



## sudynim (Jun 14, 2011)

I grew from all female clones, and I didn't see any of my girls with that type of growth. I am looking through the Marijuana Horticulture Medical Growers Bible, and I cannot find what it might be. I am bumping this thread in case a more experience grower can give an opinion.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 14, 2011)

Well the guy I got them from said they were from female mothers, but who knows. I didn't personally know him. 

I've been watching supercrop videos for the last 2 hours and nobody has mentioned it. I posted a new topic in the plant problem area. It's had a bunch of views, no replies...


----------



## mugan (Jun 14, 2011)

nice grow, subbed. to bad about the Suzuki


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks mugan. Yea it is sad, but I shall ride again!! 

Started playing jazz for my ladies yesterday after their watering. Temp is at 80, humidity is at 58%, ppm is 925 and soil ph is roughly 6.7-6.9. The branches that were bent/twisted are already sprouting new life. Supercropping is definitely a friend of mine.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> A bike would have to come first since I'm a land lover and speed freak haha
> 
> Ok so my plants seem to be doing really well after yesterdays bending and breaking. My cheese plants are growing super super fast. The master kush just sprouted a ton of new branches within the last 2 days. The lemon skunk look pretty sad but I'm hoping they start looking a lot better soon. Can't wait to see what they do under the full 1000w MH with 6 hours of rest.
> 
> ...


I dont know what that is but it could be maybe a side branch ready to pop out or something....I had something like that when I grew my G13, I LST'd it and noticed the same thing and it ended up being a branch. Just keep an eye on your Sup Crop job on that stalk.....looks ripped or torn, hopefully it will turn into a KNUCKLE!!!!

I had a GSXR 600, street fighter style, I stunted with it all the time. Crash cage, 12-bar, 65T Rear Sprocket Rear Hand Brake system and no fairings....I miss that bike but I dont miss recovering from crashing or wiping out. You made a wise choice my friend, bud over bikes any day IMO.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. They are starting to fill out into branches. I've had a few that were ripped down the center but they closed up real nice and fat. The only reason I'm trying this on my first grow is the room has a height restriction. The ceiling is only 6'2", minus the xxxtreme 8" hood thickness... and the 5 gal pots...I need bush lol 

My first bike was a 2003 GSX R600, had it lowered 4" and pretty much everything was chrome. Here's a pic:


My 2006 1000 was red and black...scary fucking fast. Honestly, I miss the 600 a lot more. Much lighter and easy to throw around. I didn't stunt much but I could ride a decent wheelie. The 1000 would come up when I didn't want it to. It was tough to sell, but it was the right thing to do. I traded it for something that has always been a part of my life and enjoying every second of it, without the risk of dying haha


----------



## chickengutz (Jun 16, 2011)

Lookin good. I use the same tap water you do. In the last 3 years, I never have had issue with chlorine or our water. It goes right from the tap to the plants for me. There are several good, peer review, studies concerning adding co2 during the veg stage. It seems that stomata development is directly related to the co2 a plant is exposed to in it's veg phase. If it was me, I would opt for co2 only in flower. Transpiration is a major component in bud growth, I would think you would want as many stomata per leaf as possable, an then super charge ur plant with co2 in flower. Lol, I had an old bsa in high school. I swear I could have towed a truck with it. The neighbor kid let me ride his Ninja. I screwed the fucken throttle down and thought I'd shit my pants. In 3 seconds I was goin so fast, I couldn't throttle down,lol. I'm too old to be goin so fast. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## chickengutz (Jun 16, 2011)

That node growth looks totally normal to me.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 16, 2011)

chickengutz said:


> Lookin good. I use the same tap water you do. In the last 3 years, I never have had issue with chlorine or our water. It goes right from the tap to the plants for me. There are several good, peer review, studies concerning adding co2 during the veg stage. It seems that stomata development is directly related to the co2 a plant is exposed to in it's veg phase. If it was me, I would opt for co2 only in flower. Transpiration is a major component in bud growth, I would think you would want as many stomata per leaf as possable, an then super charge ur plant with co2 in flower. Lol, I had an old bsa in high school. I swear I could have towed a truck with it. The neighbor kid let me ride his Ninja. I screwed the fucken throttle down and thought I'd shit my pants. In 3 seconds I was goin so fast, I couldn't throttle down,lol. I'm too old to be goin so fast. Keep up the good work bro.


That's good to hear. A friend of mine uses the same water and he never lets it sit out either. It comes out of the tap and into the plants, so I started doing the same. The plants seem to enjoy it so I won't change anything there. I also took your advice about the co2 and turned it off. My co2 controller is still showing around 400-500ppm naturally in the room now instead of the 925-1000ppm I had it at. I'll blast it when I start my flowering 

Yesterday I topped off the soil after I watered.

Today I set up my MDT-1 for the 18/6 veg cycle. The plants look ready to start growing in a major way. 

Master Kush:





Here's a pic of a giant knuckle from where I supercropped my Master Kush. 
Pretty cool how they repair themselves SO fast. That branch was snapped!


Blue Cheese:


Lemon Skunk: (which I'm hoping start to look better soon...)



In this pic you can see the lemon skunks on the far side. Compared to the others they look awful. Something needs to change. I even thought about giving UB's topping method a try on at least two of them. At this point I don't think it would hurt...



When the lights come on, so does the smooth Jazz and their fan. Lights out, radio off, fan stays on, air scrubber stays on. After two weeks in veg I'll start slowly introducing them to their new food, the Humboldt nutes!

I turned the ballast up to 100% so they are now receiving the full 1000w MH. Before now it was set to 75%, not 50% as I think I stated in a previous post. One thing about turning up the ballast is the temp went up 2 degrees (up to 86) and I have zero ventilation... which may not be such a good thing when I start running both 1000w HPS... we'll see what happens.

I'm still indecisive about how to bush these babies out. Any suggestions on how I should go about it would be appreciated. For now I'm supercropping the tops of the tallest plants. When they grow a little more I was going to put them through LST, but if there is some other method please let me know. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 16, 2011)

chickengutz said:


> Lol, I had an old bsa in high school. I swear I could have towed a truck with it. The neighbor kid let me ride his Ninja. I screwed the fucken throttle down and thought I'd shit my pants. In 3 seconds I was goin so fast, I couldn't throttle down,lol. I'm too old to be goin so fast. Keep up the good work bro.


lol crotch rockets are no joke. Even my 600 had some nice speed from the line. The 1000 though... way too fast for someone like me. I get on that thing fearless and end up doing stupid shit. I caught a case for disobeying a police officer signal, speeding 130/50 construction zone (double fine), reckless driving and no proof of insurance. I took it to trial and won since they had no witnesses. Oh yeah, it wasn't me anyway!! haha  or was it? So yea it was probably the best idea for me to sell it lol


----------



## chickengutz (Jun 16, 2011)

I've seen 2 motorcycle deaths on 75, and 1 in Maryland. No helmet ever made would have saved those guys. I would love a bike to tour on, but the death defying bs is all over for me. 
Just a heads up, when your lights go out, the stomata close. There is no real reason to keep a fan on, as no transpiration takes place. And I don't see a need for the air scrubber till the plant starts cranking out the resin and extractives that start smellin up the joint. Some plants do start smelling a little early but you should let your nose be your guide on that one.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 16, 2011)

A good friend of mine lost his brother last summer on 696. He spent two weeks in ICU and then he passed. Needless to say my friend sold his bike shortly after. They are dangerous but the thing I noticed most is the other people on the road do not pay attention to motorcycles. People drive with their heads up their asses or with their cell phone in hand or up to their face. You know how the idiots around here drive lol Everyone is in a hurry to get to the next traffic light!

I'm keeping the fan on to strengthen up the stems, no other real reason. The lemon skunk plants I have are stinking up my entire house if I don't leave the air scrubber on. I have a young son that spends the weekends with me so it's a must to leave on. 

I just did some major topping and pruning. I took the advice of about 15 people and did the best I could. This could make me or break me so cross your fingers lol The temp in there is the only thing I'm really worried about. It's at 86 mid-day and only one of the lights is running. I'm in serious need of some venting but I can't spend anymore loot on this grow so I'll be monitoring the shit out of it.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 16, 2011)

Just remembered I have the gas company coming to my house tomorrow. They will be moving my gas meter outside. Currently it's in my basement...right NEXT to my grow room. I blocked off all access to the room and to the side of the room where my equipment is mounted. Hope these guys don't get too nosey. I'm gonna be on them like flies on shit.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 16, 2011)

Your garden is looking nice bro, have a watchful eye on tearing or busting stalks like that, when its open like that its very vulnerable to diseases and shit. Looks good just keep an eye out. 

I agree with chicken, save your filter for Flowering when you need it. Its a waste during Veg phase.....but I do run my fans 24/7, I like good air circulation in my tent plus it helps prevent PM.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your garden is looking nice bro, have a watchful eye on tearing or busting stalks like that, when its open like that its very vulnerable to diseases and shit. Looks good just keep an eye out.
> 
> I agree with chicken, save your filter for Flowering when you need it. Its a waste during Veg phase.....but I do run my fans 24/7, I like good air circulation in my tent plus it helps prevent PM.
> 
> ...


 Wow, I never even thought about the chance of disease... it does seem good for now though. We'll see.

As for the filter, I have to keep it on because of my son. He's only 8 and after 1 day without the filter on, my entire house stinks of skunk. I don't want that smell around him so it's a worthy cause IMO


----------



## chickengutz (Jun 17, 2011)

Right on about the PM. People think fans blowing on stems strengthen or thicken stems. Its a case of cause and effect. Story: An alien lands on Earth. It's very windy and the alien notices the great branches of the trees swaying back and forth and thinks to himself "If those trees would stop waving their branches, it wouldn't be so windy out.
People assume that because they can see the stems and leaves moving, that is the action that is causing the stems to thicken. Not so. The thing that is causing the stems to thicken is the act of transpiration. The wind blowing across the stomata on the underside of the leaves, causing the plant to transpire 02 and h20. As the stomata are only open during the times when light is present, fans blowing in the dark do nothing in this regard. This is information that is passed by what I call "conformation by repetition". If enough credible sources say the same bullshit, all the sudden this bullshit become touted as fact. I grow DWC, in 18 gallon totes, under 400 watt lights, and I get 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 stems consistently, depending on strain. I never run my fan in the dark, ever. Now that is a fact.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 17, 2011)

chickengutz said:


> Right on about the PM. People think fans blowing on stems strengthen or thicken stems. Its a case of cause and effect. Story: An alien lands on Earth. It's very windy and the alien notices the great branches of the trees swaying back and forth and thinks to himself "If those trees would stop waving their branches, it wouldn't be so windy out.
> People assume that because they can see the stems and leaves moving, that is the action that is causing the stems to thicken. Not so. The thing that is causing the stems to thicken is the act of transpiration. The wind blowing across the stomata on the underside of the leaves, causing the plant to transpire 02 and h20. As the stomata are only open during the times when light is present, fans blowing in the dark do nothing in this regard. This is information that is passed by what I call "conformation by repetition". If enough credible sources say the same bullshit, all the sudden this bullshit become touted as fact. I grow DWC, in 18 gallon totes, under 400 watt lights, and I get 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 stems consistently, depending on strain. I never run my fan in the dark, ever. Now that is a fact.


Do you have 1 or multiple plants in a 18 gallon tote? I am learning DWC right now and started with a Coffee Can Container and I have 3 going right now. I want to learn all facets of growing, hope you can give me some tips about DWC growing. My friend on here has a thread called https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/436885-coffee-can-growers.html

Come and check it out....cool shit!!!!

@ Dubbz I can understand why you need the filter on now......Father's Day Weekend Bro, ENJOY!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

chickengutz said:


> Right on about the PM. People think fans blowing on stems strengthen or thicken stems. Its a case of cause and effect. Story: An alien lands on Earth. It's very windy and the alien notices the great branches of the trees swaying back and forth and thinks to himself "If those trees would stop waving their branches, it wouldn't be so windy out.
> People assume that because they can see the stems and leaves moving, that is the action that is causing the stems to thicken. Not so. The thing that is causing the stems to thicken is the act of transpiration. The wind blowing across the stomata on the underside of the leaves, causing the plant to transpire 02 and h20. As the stomata are only open during the times when light is present, fans blowing in the dark do nothing in this regard. This is information that is passed by what I call "conformation by repetition". If enough credible sources say the same bullshit, all the sudden this bullshit become touted as fact. I grow DWC, in 18 gallon totes, under 400 watt lights, and I get 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 stems consistently, depending on strain. I never run my fan in the dark, ever. Now that is a fact.


Nicely put! It doesn't take much to persuade me into turning something OFF. I'm just waiting for my new and improved electric bill... lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks BKB!! I will be having some sort of fun with the little guy Sunday. It may be father's day but I'll end up doing whatever HE wants haha


----------



## chickengutz (Jun 17, 2011)

I cut room for 5- 5inch netpots in the top of each tote. I have 3 totes going right now. I have a black russian and papaya tote, a gooberry and black russian tote, and a papaya tote. I want everything to finnish before August 20, because im leaving for Burning Man on the 22. Ill start it all back up when I get back in the middle of September. I got spider mites (this has been a bad year for getting mites), so i laid down some tripple threat, preditor mites. This will get me through quite nicely. I'm definatly going to keep the Papaya going somehow, so when I get back I still have this pheno, of this strain.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn that sucks about the mites. I'm hoping to never see them in person.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 18, 2011)

I found a bunch of seeds that I saved. Not sure how old they are, but when I save seeds it's usually when I get some good herb that rarely has seeds.

If I started sprouting them now, do I have time to stick them in with the rest of my plants that just started their 18/6 veg cycle yesterday? Or would I be cutting it too close?


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 18, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I found a bunch of seeds that I saved. Not sure how old they are, but when I save seeds it's usually when I get some good herb that rarely has seeds.
> 
> If I started sprouting them now, do I have time to stick them in with the rest of my plants that just started their 18/6 veg cycle yesterday? Or would I be cutting it too close?


You risk stunting the new plants or stressing them into hermaphrodism, but people grow with short veg times without problems fairly often. There is a popular thread on RIU about growing 12/12 from seed. The plants tend to be more stalk like, but some can still have impressive yields. So I guess your answer is that you could, but it may be something of an experiment.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

I went to the County Fair and ate a "Space Bar" got wasted off my ass and had a blast with my family at the fair. I am having a great Father's Day Weekend, be safe and enjoy yours!!!

You can easily yield a 1/2 Zip off a seed straight 12/12. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the weekend was fun but I'm glad it is over. Tomorrow morning the gas company is coming to move their meter out of my basement. This sucks cuz the meter is right next to my room. Not sure if I should leave the lights and fans off until they leave or just leave everything alone. I know one thing, I'll be sitting down there the entire time lol

Not much to update regarding the plants. I did more supercropping two days ago and I'm loving the results. In another week or so I will begin putting them through LST to help bush them out even more. The next time I feed I will also be using nutes! I'm getting excited, even though I'm a long ways from the finish line.

I was thinking of starting the new seeds and just throwing them into the veg cycle thats already going. They wouldn't see 12/12 for at least another month or so. It might be worth it just to see what I have. The only thing I would need to watch for is males or hermis in which case I would remove them with the quickness. Hmmmmm


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so my 18/6 cycle goes from 6pm to 12pm but today I had to cut the power from 8am to 9am. No lights, fans, etc were running while these guys were here. As soon as they left I kicked the power back on to run it's normal cycle. This won't be too much of a problem for my plants will it?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 20, 2011)

The plants are growing nicely. All the supercropping I did has paid off IMO. It definitely pushed out the lower branches while keeping the overall height right where I want it for now. Here's a cool pic of the cheese. You can see where it was supercropped:

View attachment 1657914View attachment 1657949

This plant in particular is bushing out super fast. The others look awesome too:



The Master Kush are branching out like crazy as well, just not quite as bushy as the cheese:



and of course, last but not least! well actually these are my least favorite at the moment... the Lemon Skunk:





As you can tell in the pics that I started their LST today. It took me a couple hours but I got the hang of it and had a blast doing it. I probably could have kept going but I think they will be good for a few days. After a few days I'm sure I'll be adjusting the string a little. The supercropping will continue if I see a branch reaching up too much. Other than that I'm looking forward to giving the ladies their first taste of my Humboldt nutrients line up. 

Any comments, tips, suggestions or anything else is always welcomed! Don't be shy!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 20, 2011)

For whatever reason it's not showing the first pic I posted up there. This is the cheese plant that I have been supercropping like crazy.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 21, 2011)

All looks good, I top 1st then LST and Sup Crop to maintain a even canopy. Your garden is popping and with the 1k Bulb you will have some serious bushes!!! Keep up the good work bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jun 21, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The plants are growing nicely. All the supercropping I did has paid off IMO. It definitely pushed out the lower branches while keeping the overall height right where I want it for now. Here's a cool pic of the cheese. You can see where it was supercropped:
> 
> View attachment 1657914View attachment 1657949
> 
> ...


maybe yo can try this L.S.T style i saw, where you tie your main stem down in a circle around your pot. its supposed to maximize bud sites but i think if you go to far you can get a week stem,which for me i don't care al just hoist my hole plant like its in a cast so i can get mucho buds, but that looks real good. but never tried it my self ( am gonna be trying it on my current grow for sure on at least one plant) so if you do it be careful


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> All looks good, I top 1st then LST and Sup Crop to maintain a even canopy. Your garden is popping and with the 1k Bulb you will have some serious bushes!!! Keep up the good work bro!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks BKB! That's what I like to hear


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 21, 2011)

mugan said:


> maybe yo can try this L.S.T style i saw, where you tie your main stem down in a circle around your pot. its supposed to maximize bud sites but i think if you go to far you can get a week stem,which for me i don't care al just hoist my hole plant like its in a cast so i can get mucho buds, but that looks real good. but never tried it my self ( am gonna be trying it on my current grow for sure on at least one plant) so if you do it be careful


I'm pretty sure I've seen the same diagram floating around RIU somewhere. Originally I was planning on doing it that way, but I've been stunting the main stem with the supercropping already. On a few of them the main stem is already heading towards the perimeter of their pots instead of growing up. It's pretty awesome how you can manipulate these suckers to do whatever you want. They kinda remind me of my last girlfriend! ahaha jk jk, sorta...


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 21, 2011)

mugan said:


> maybe yo can try this L.S.T style i saw, where you tie your main stem down in a circle around your pot. its supposed to maximize bud sites but i think if you go to far you can get a week stem,which for me i don't care al just hoist my hole plant like its in a cast so i can get mucho buds, but that looks real good. but never tried it my self ( am gonna be trying it on my current grow for sure on at least one plant) so if you do it be careful


This might help.....https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/360125-new-growers-needed-grow-lab.html#post4545778


----------



## Kiokrassi (Jun 21, 2011)

lookin good bro


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I just went down to check on my ladies and I found that my Sentinel MDT-1 is completely DEAD. Lights were off, dunno how long either. The room wasn't very warm so my guess is that it's been a while. I've tried everything...turned off and on, reset the breaker, opened up the unit to see if there was a fuse or something, but of course there is nothing. It's just dead. Unfortunately for me I bought the unit from someone on craigslist so there is no warranty that I am aware of. I have no money to spend on another one or even a simple light timer. There's no way I'm going to be able to sit here day in and day out to unplug my fucking lights and plug them back in........................ right now I'm feelin pretty screwed. Everything I had was invested in this project.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Well, I just went down to check on my ladies and I found that my Sentinel MDT-1 is completely DEAD. Lights were off, dunno how long either. The room wasn't very warm so my guess is that it's been a while. I've tried everything...turned off and on, reset the breaker, opened up the unit to see if there was a fuse or something, but of course there is nothing. It's just dead. Unfortunately for me I bought the unit from someone on craigslist so there is no warranty that I am aware of. I have no money to spend on another one or even a simple light timer. There's no way I'm going to be able to sit here day in and day out to unplug my fucking lights and plug them back in........................ right now I'm feelin pretty screwed. Everything I had was invested in this project.


Damn dude, that blows. Keep pluggin away (no pun intended) and you'll be back in business in no time. Is there no way some cheap timers will do the trick until you can get a digital timer again?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Damn dude, that blows. Keep pluggin away (no pun intended) and you'll be back in business in no time. Is there no way some cheap timers will do the trick until you can get a digital timer again?


I'm sure there is, but I am horrible with electricity so I'm clueless to what can handle my ballasts. I just posted a thread asking for help with a light timer. I need a timer that can handle two 1000w HPS for when flowering time comes. Not sure what I'm looking for exactly...


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you get a nice 15A power strip with it's own breaker in it (~20$) you can plug in two cheap 15A 24-Hour timers (11$ per) and plug a ballast in to each one. From there, you just dial the timers. If they're within 10 minutes of each-other coming on or off, you're good to go. Not trying to spend your money, but this will cost about 40$ and last you as long as you could want. Hope that helped. Good luck!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome man. That's what I needed to know. Thanks a million!!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you have a Sears near you- 

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=Coleman+Cable+Power+Strip&hl=en&authuser=0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2014579637752846299&sa=X&ei=ZnsBTqvaHY3RiAKnyqWrCA&ved=0CF4Q8wIwAg

Something like that will work. Ensure that it is 15A, metal, and has a built in breaker. Home Depot carries a nice sturdy one that I use.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a Home Depot about a mile down the road. That's probably where I'll end up. I love HD... except I always spend more than I intend to when I walk in that place!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 24, 2011)

Good news! I contacted Sentinel support for the hell of it and Jesse from growgps.com is sending me a new power supply  I guess the unit is under warranty. Until the power supply gets here I am the light timer.

My plants got their first taste of the Humboldt nutes Tuesday and today they are looking good. I only used 1/4 strength to get them in the swing of things. Next feeding I plan to do straight H20. 

I've been adjusting the LST on each plant daily as I see fit. Each plant is showing a ton of new growth, even the lemon skunk. The cheese plants seem to be getting bushier by the day. The master kush is growing fast but it seems to be stretching the most. I tried moving the light down closer but I ended up burning a few leaves on the lemon skunk. It didn't do too much damage since I'm down there checking on them hourly...lol 

Temp is at a steady 80-81F and rH is between 50-54%


----------



## alotaball (Jun 26, 2011)

Things are looking good bro.. those girls are gunna turn into bush's with all that lst.. how long u gonna veg?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm thinking 6 weeks should be a good time unless they look ready sooner. The master kush and cheese plants are bushing out nicely. Still not sure what these damn lemon skunks are going to do. They seem to be really slow growers.

Edit: They are all about 10" tall right now but getting really wide. The 5 gal pots disappear when looking down on the cheese and master kush.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the girls were looking photogenic so I snapped a few shots. They were looking quite sexy if I do say so myself! The skunk smells soooooooooo good I want to eat her, or smoke her...in a bad way. The kush looks like I've been feeding it Big Mac's and vanilla milkshakes, her ass is getting wide. I can see her outward growth getting out of control already. The cheese, ah the cheese. These girls are just plump and looking fantastic as they squeeze right into their space in the garden. It's almost hypnotic what they do to me. What was I saying? Hmm, yes... pictures!

Behold the Lemon Skunk showing off their new growth as the Humboldt-ness runs thru their weedy little veins: 


Then the Master Kush ladies decided to go all out in this spread, showing off their luscious curves and bodacious fan leaves:
 
Here are the garden queens, the Blue Cheese females and they really know how to work that camera:


Here's a few random pictures of the grow. You can see how I've been keeping an even canopy with LST. 



I did do some trimming a week ago but I wasn't too comfortable doing it. The only things I've trimmed off are little shits coming off of the bottom few branches. I took the side leaves off of a few huge fan leaves and left the middle finger. Then I did do a few of what I thought were tops, but these were clones so I had no idea where the actual "top" was. I did make some cuts though. We'll see if they pay off or are a total bust. *fingers crossed*


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)

your plants are looking good and healthy keep it up


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks man. One thing I forgot to add is that I got my Humboldt Verde in the mail today. I'm excited to feed it to my ladies!

So it came to my house by fedex. It was just a quart bottle in a box, flopping around with no packing material. There was tape on the cap but a little bit had leaked out. I pulled the tape off to clean it all up and got a mad wiff of this stuff... no joke... it smells like straight up SHIT. Like the fedex guy dropped a deuce in my package for real. I almost gagged, but I'm still excited to feed it to my girls ahahaha They'll love it! N = 16!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking great, Dub. Now that you're this far into the grow, is there anything that you're thinking about changing up, or that you wish you had done or done differently from the start?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 28, 2011)

So far all of the supercropping and LST has really bushed these ladies out, which is what I was aiming for. They've been fed nutes once and seem to be enjoying them.Something I wish I would have done differently is my trimming. I'm not a big fan of uncertainty and the trim job I gave a few of these ladies is questionable. On one of the cheese plants I think I trimmed off too much but time will tell. I guess the other thing is that I should have started this a long time ago! I've been missing out on this shit for years... not only that but I may be moving into a different house soon. I'm trying to postpone the move until harvest time, but it's not up to me. I will keep this updated regardless.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 28, 2011)

Everything is green and healthy....Garden looks like it doubled in size too....Excellent work my friend, keep going!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks BKB  I'm doing everything I done learned!

Hell yea it doubled. Is that what I can expect week to week during veg?


----------



## steeZz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hell yea man, i've been curious about what strains i want to try next.. and you have convinced me to forsure get my hands on some cheese. 
your plants are lookin gorgeous!


----------



## Lanternslight (Jun 29, 2011)

Your ladies are looking rather elegant Mr. Dubbzor. Keep up the great work, I am excited to see where they are going. I haven't been out to Michigan since way back in 2004. It's too cold out there for my blood, I think. Haha. Your room is so clean I love it. Slick everything in order, great man.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Thanks BKB  I'm doing everything I done learned!
> 
> Hell yea it doubled. Is that what I can expect week to week during veg?


I dont see why not with the light you have and as long as you keep them healthy and good environment. Hell yeah they will continue and it will get even more in Flowering. That where they stretch and really exploded with growth! I love when plants go through the transitional phase of Veg to Flowering. Thats where you will see your hard work pay off!

How long are you going to veg them for?

Peace

BKB


----------



## joco (Jun 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I'm thinking 6 weeks should be a good time unless they look ready sooner. The master kush and cheese plants are bushing out nicely. Still not sure what these damn lemon skunks are going to do. They seem to be really slow growers.
> 
> Edit: They are all about 10" tall right now but getting really wide. The 5 gal pots disappear when looking down on the cheese and master kush.


 i figured for my grow im gonna grow to preset height before switching to flower on mine. i read that plants can double or triple in height durring flowering so i just wanted to throw u my 2 cents on how long to veg, this is my first grow though so...u know its just an opinion LOL!!!!


----------



## joco (Jun 29, 2011)

Sitting by myself LOL at that shit u just put an ear to ear grin


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 29, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Hell yea man, i've been curious about what strains i want to try next.. and you have convinced me to forsure get my hands on some cheese.
> your plants are lookin gorgeous!


Much thanks steeZz! I was hesitant about getting the cheese, but after the guy told me it was his highest yielding plant I had to give them a go. There aren't any bad reviews of the strain either so that was a bonus. 



Lanternslight said:


> Your ladies are looking rather elegant Mr. Dubbzor. Keep up the great work, I am excited to see where they are going. I haven't been out to Michigan since way back in 2004. It's too cold out there for my blood, I think. Haha. Your room is so clean I love it. Slick everything in order, great man.


Thanks Lantern! You and I are both excited lol Every time I look at my ladies I seem to forget about all the daily life BS and just smile  Maybe that's why I'm in their room damn near every hour. I can't get enough of them!

I've lived here my whole life and it's too damn cold for me too so no worries lol



bekindbud said:


> I dont see why not with the light you have and as long as you keep them healthy and good environment. Hell yeah they will continue and it will get even more in Flowering. That where they stretch and really exploded with growth! I love when plants go through the transitional phase of Veg to Flowering. Thats where you will see your hard work pay off!
> 
> How long are you going to veg them for?
> 
> ...


BKB, much thanks! I can't wait to see what happens when I put both HPS on... I'll have 6 under each light so they should explode, or my new term, PLUMP haha I might have to coin that term as my own. People seem to like it.

Planned veg time is 6 weeks. That all depends on how long I stay in this house. If I'm forced to move, I'm not real sure what will happen. I may have to flower them sooner, which would be the worst case scenario.



joco said:


> i figured for my grow im gonna grow to preset height before switching to flower on mine. i read that plants can double or triple in height durring flowering so i just wanted to throw u my 2 cents on how long to veg, this is my first grow though so...u know its just an opinion LOL!!!!


Your opinion counts too man. This is my first grow and I'm learning a lot. I'm able to speak with confidence about certain aspects of growing just from my 3 weeks of experience. Keep active on the forum and read read read. You will do just fine my man 


Thanks everyone for coming along on this ride. I have high expectations and cannot wait to share the rest of my growing experience with you all.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jun 29, 2011)

For the flower vs veg time, besides height there are a few other indicators that the plants are ready to flower. In Ed Rosenthal's "Marijuana Grower's Handbook", under Indoor flowering, it says to look down on the top canopy and *when two-thirds of the floor space is hidden by plant canopy, it is time to start the flowering process.* With that said, it is also important to always let the ladies let you know when it is time. Try not to switch them within a few days of a stressful event. This allows for them to recover before inducing flowering, which although not stressful itself, the plant will possibly take longer to recover.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 29, 2011)

My plants have been stressed since I've had them. There's this guy constantly hovering over them. He drools on them, fluffs them, smacks them around and he's even been seen talking to them for hours on end lmao Do I joke too much? Fuck it. It's all in fun. I'm trying my best not to stress them too much. All the supercropping and trimming I've been doing is about the only stress they get, though they are taking my experimental cutting like true champions. I've been chopping off ALL lower growth or new growth on my lowest branches. From what my experienced grower friends tell me, this will help maximize their yield. We'll see what happens!

I do intend to let them speak for themselves in regards to flipping them to flower though. In an earlier post I mentioned the plan was to veg for 6 weeks, but if they showed signs earlier then I would flip them then. My biggest concern is my house situation. The lemon skunks are going to have the longest flower period at 9-10 weeks. I may not have that much time in this house. 3 more months would be ideal at this point but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'll find out for sure on July 13th. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck man, that is the reason I feel like most grows get hinky. Moving sucks, luckily I just moved before starting growing again haha. I had a week to find a new place. Ended up living with friend for a couple weeks until I found a location.


----------



## steeZz (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm going thru the same shit, I hope to have my harvest by sept 10th so I can move when my lease is up, if not I have to stay a month longer o.o


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck, July 13 is right around the corner!!! It would really suck if you have to move right in the middle of growing. Worse case scenario you flip the switch on July 13th if you got to be out in 2 months from there. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 30, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Good luck man, that is the reason I feel like most grows get hinky. Moving sucks, luckily I just moved before starting growing again haha. I had a week to find a new place. Ended up living with friend for a couple weeks until I found a location.


A friend of mine already offered me a place to stay, but I'm in a house with all my furnishings. I doubt we could fit everything in his house...but it's something to consider. I'm still looking at other options as well. I know I have a minimum of 45 days left so I need to find something quick. I'm a persistent bastard so failure to harvest is not an option. These plants will finish one way or another 



steeZz said:


> I'm going thru the same shit, I hope to have my harvest by sept 10th so I can move when my lease is up, if not I have to stay a month longer o.o


Damn yea, you're cutting it close too lol I wish you the best of luck man. Time is not on our side.



bekindbud said:


> Good luck, July 13 is right around the corner!!! It would really suck if you have to move right in the middle of growing. Worse case scenario you flip the switch on July 13th if you got to be out in 2 months from there.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


If they give me 2 months then I'll switch it that day for sure. Unfortunately I don't think I have that much time. Long story... but before I started my grow I thought I would have time to finish. Now I'm pretty sure I don't. We'll see!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 30, 2011)

Nevermind I'm an idiot lmao

My ladies started to show me their guns today. So far there's no balls. Great success! I like!


----------



## alotaball (Jun 30, 2011)

PreflowerS?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 1, 2011)

Give me your guys opinions on power feeding. I guess that means give them nutes with every feed, while gradually increasing the doses each week. First week 1/8-1/4, 3 to 4 times. Next week 1/4-1/2, 3 to 4 times, etc.... I need to feed them today and I'm not exactly sure what I want to do. Their last feed was water and the Humboldt Verde (16-1-2) only. My plan today was just straight water, but now I'm leaning towards more nutes. 


Thoughts???


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Give me your guys opinions on power feeding. I guess that means give them nutes with every feed, while gradually increasing the doses each week. First week 1/8-1/4, 3 to 4 times. Next week 1/4-1/2, 3 to 4 times, etc.... I need to feed them today and I'm not exactly sure what I want to do. Their last feed was water and the Humboldt Verde (16-1-2) only. My plan today was just straight water, but now I'm leaning towards more nutes.
> 
> 
> Thoughts???


you can add nutrients every other watering just don't over do it its always better to use less them than 2 much


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 1, 2011)

I feed my plants every single time with nutes, but I also Make It Rain which is basically flushing your plant prior to feeding. Flush Feeding. I dont know how you are currently feeding your plants but I would recommend every other feeding give nutes and I would always start at 25% the recommend dosage and gradually increase 25% each nute feeding till your plant tells you enough. If your feeding "N" and your keep raising the dosage eventually the leaves will look heavy dark green and will have some clawing. Keep track of what you feed your plants so you can always go back and see where you might of over fed or something. I use Fox Farm Feeding Schedule and I never hit 100% of their recommended dosage. You need to learn how to read your plants so you can feed when they tell you they want to be fed.....Hope that made sense.

I would flip the switch too.....get them moving under 12/12.....you dont want to be fucking around moving huge plants when they are in the middle of flowering. You seem to have limited time. You will still get a nice yield!

Peace

BKB

Peace

BKB


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 1, 2011)

If you are seeing pre-flowers it means the girls are letting you know they are ready to go into flowering. You can flip them safely now and you should end up with a good harvest too. I would do what cannabis and bekind were talking about. Gradually increase the nutes and flush every other water, was what I did. If you don't flush you will run the risk of getting salt build up and locking the girls out. Which is terrible (happened to me my first grow because I was under watering and not flushing).


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 1, 2011)

This sucks! I don't like uncertainty... but Sunday I will make the switch. I just SC'd a whole bunch yesterday morning and replaced all LST strings with new ones so I'll give them a full 48 hours before flipping. I'm getting nervous now because I've been keeping their height at 10-12" so they won't be as big as planned. If I can pull 2 oz's off of each I will be happy but I may be expecting too much? We'll see...

My feed has went like this... first nute feed I went about 20% strength everything but verde. Second feed was 15% strength Verde ONLY. This feed I went 15% on micro, grow, bloom, equilibrium and sea green. Next will be water only. I noticed that the cheese and master kush are very thristy girls. They can handle being watered every other day, unlike the lemon skunk which I had to skip over today.

Some positive news... If I have to move before their harvest I may have someone to help. My friend has a 10x10 grow tent that he was in the process of putting together. He mentioned having some space available if I need to move them.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 1, 2011)

Dubz you will pull close to that if not a little more.. The ones I vegged about 3 weeks .. 18 inches or so all hit about 3 zones already.. and they were not good yielding strains.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 1, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> If you are seeing pre-flowers it means the girls are letting you know they are ready to go into flowering. You can flip them safely now and you should end up with a good harvest too.


There's just a few spots on a couple of plants that are showing me tiny tiny pistols. I want to give them a few days to bounce back after the SC and LST I just put them through yesterday. Not only that but Sunday will be exactly 4 weeks under the MH. First week was 24 hours on at 750w and the next 3 were 18/6 at full 1000w. Now we'll see just how badass these Baddass bulbs really are. Sunday = Red Diamond Day.

I know I didn't follow exactly what you guys suggested about feeding, but I've been going way under what is recommended. There really is no method behind my madness.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 1, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Dubz you will pull close to that if not a little more.. The ones I vegged about 3 weeks .. 18 inches or so all hit about 3 zones already.. and they were not good yielding strains.


Total height after flower they were 18"?? or you flipped them when they were 18"? Mine have been restricted to 10" since they started veg. I could easily pull off all the LST strings and I'm sure they would plump up a few inches.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 1, 2011)

More madness!!!

I cleaned my second hood and put in the Red Diamond (HPS). I moved 6 plants (2 of each strain) under it just now and when I get home later I will swap them back to the MH and move the other 6 under the HPS. I'm still running 18/6 until Sunday but the extra spectrum can't hurt until then! My eyes are all fucked up from the different light spectrums ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 1, 2011)

Good lookin'. Your babies are going to grow up so fast once that red spectrum is in there. Glad everything seems to be working out if you have to move the grow. Keep us up to date. We worry about our friends ya know.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 1, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Good lookin'. Your babies are going to grow up so fast once that red spectrum is in there. Glad everything seems to be working out if you have to move the grow. Keep us up to date. We worry about our friends ya know.


I appreciate you guys more than you know Lantern...

It seems that adversity is overwhelming me at the moment. Failure is beginning to look like my only option. I just went down to check my temp since I have both lights running and to my *disgust* I found that my brand new $600 CHHC-4 is completely fucking dead. Sentinel is really starting to work against me here.

When I plugged in my other ballast, it had nothing to do with my CHHC-4 so I'm baffled as to why NOW it decided to die. I'm doing my best to stay positive but damn.... give me a fucking break already! What's next?! Fried ballasts?! Broken bulbs?! ugh........ GOOOOOOOSSSSFRAAAAAABAAAAAAAHHHHHH......


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to be an Electronic Technician in the Navy. I didn't work with a bunch of lights, but troubleshooting is something I know. Start by checking the simple things. If it isn't the ballast, the bulb, if it isn't the bulb or ballast the socket. If it isn't any of those three then it is most likely the interconnecting cables or the circuit breaker. An old Tech once told me, you gotta beat the inanimate object. You have to be smarter than it. Don't let it make you angry, anger leads to hate. Hate leads to the darkside...I may be confusing this with Yoda, Lol. I hope these kinks work out, dubbz. Otherwise, why would you be treating me to a trip of Detroit? Haha I keed, now get to work fixing those lights!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 2, 2011)

The lights are good. The unit that's out is my c02/temp/humidity controller. It runs the fan for my hoods, my air scrubber, my dehumidifier and my c02 regulator. Without this thing I'm in trouble. It did the same thing the Sentinel MDT-1 did to me a week ago. The power supply went bad, but why is the question. I am noticing that the outside of the MDT-1 is getting hot, right where the power supply is. I had my second ballast cable running across the top of the Sentinel CHHC-4 so I may have overheated the power supply? The cables from my ballast are warm but not 'hot'. Everything seems to be generating three times as much heat as before. With just the one MH bulb I could keep the temp at 80 to 81 during the day. Now that I have the MH and added the one HPS it won't go lower than 86-87... now when I add the other HPS, I may have a serious heat issue. Or I could attempt to flower them all under one of the HPS, or leave it how it is now with both the HPS and MH. I may try running both HPS just to test out the temp. If I can't control it then I won't have a choice but to use only one HPS. Holy stressed out batman...


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The lights are good. The unit that's out is my c02/temp/humidity controller. It runs the fan for my hoods, my air scrubber, my dehumidifier and my c02 regulator. Without this thing I'm in trouble. It did the same thing the Sentinel MDT-1 did to me a week ago. The power supply went bad, but why is the question. I am noticing that the outside of the MDT-1 is getting hot, right where the power supply is. I had my second ballast cable running across the top of the Sentinel CHHC-4 so I may have overheated the power supply? The cables from my ballast are warm but not 'hot'. Everything seems to be generating three times as much heat as before. With just the one MH bulb I could keep the temp at 80 to 81 during the day. Now that I have the MH and added the one HPS it won't go lower than 86-87... now when I add the other HPS, I may have a serious heat issue. Or I could attempt to flower them all under one of the HPS, or leave it how it is now with both the HPS and MH. I may try running both HPS just to test out the temp. If I can't control it then I won't have a choice but to use only one HPS. Holy stressed out batman...


You can do one HPS and one MH. Ask alotaball what that might do to your grow @1000w, I'm really unsure on the matter. Him and I were also talking about circuits and amperage not too long ago. Have you check the amps going through the circuit you are trying to run? Not doubting you, I just don't know your sitch. If it was me I would start collecting data on the equipment involved. How many each requires, how many amps you have available etc. See if alotaball can help you here, if not there are hundreds of people in here. I'm not sure if you have, put up a thread on the issue. People love seeing and helping solve each others issues as long as there is a lot of technical information to go on. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Lantern. I'm not exactly sure on the technicalities involved with anything electric. Definitely not my field of expertise. I was going by what my electrician told me. The MDT won't handle both 1000w ballasts plugged in, unless it's ran with 240v through a relay and converted back to 120v. The max voltage on the timer is 1440 so it may not be able to handle both, even with a relay but I have no clue lol I posted in a topic but nobody replied after me. I'll give it a bump.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The lights are good. The unit that's out is my c02/temp/humidity controller. It runs the fan for my hoods, my air scrubber, my dehumidifier and my c02 regulator. Without this thing I'm in trouble. It did the same thing the Sentinel MDT-1 did to me a week ago. The power supply went bad, but why is the question. I am noticing that the outside of the MDT-1 is getting hot, right where the power supply is. I had my second ballast cable running across the top of the Sentinel CHHC-4 so I may have overheated the power supply? The cables from my ballast are warm but not 'hot'. Everything seems to be generating three times as much heat as before. With just the one MH bulb I could keep the temp at 80 to 81 during the day. Now that I have the MH and added the one HPS it won't go lower than 86-87... now when I add the other HPS, I may have a serious heat issue. Or I could attempt to flower them all under one of the HPS, or leave it how it is now with both the HPS and MH. I may try running both HPS just to test out the temp. If I can't control it then I won't have a choice but to use only one HPS. Holy stressed out batman...


1st thing you need is a bowl!!!!!!! Summer months are a bitch to grow unless you have A/C.


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 2, 2011)

More Pictures please?? Cajun


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> 1st thing you need is a bowl!!!!!!! Summer months are a bitch to grow unless you have A/C.


I am beginning to see this as fact. Not the bowl part cuz I always need a bowl lol I have an A/C unit but it's in my kitchen window keeping ME cool. Maybe I'll have to sacrifice my cold air for the plants and move it down stairs.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 2, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> More Pictures please?? Cajun


My lights are about to go off so the plants are getting ready for sleep. When I turn them back on I'll grab a few pics.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> My lights are about to go off so the plants are getting ready for sleep. When I turn them back on I'll grab a few pics.


nice buddy  sounds good


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 2, 2011)

I was just talking about getting an AC for my tent last night. My girl gave me a DeathStar Stare and said,"For the tent?...Not for like, I unno us or anything." She is jealous that I have new girls. Haha.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I am beginning to see this as fact. Not the bowl part cuz I always need a bowl lol I have an A/C unit but it's in my kitchen window keeping ME cool. Maybe I'll have to sacrifice my cold air for the plants and move it down stairs.


Sounds like my set up but my A/C is in the living room so on very hot days when I need it for my tent I have 6" Air Ducting that I rig from my A/C in the living room all the way to my bedroom where my tent is. It sucks but works and keeps my temps down during the hot months. Hope that helped.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sounds like my set up but my A/C is in the living room so on very hot days when I need it for my tent I have 6" Air Ducting that I rig from my A/C in the living room all the way to my bedroom where my tent is. It sucks but works and keeps my temps down during the hot months. Hope that helped.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Man I was thinking of doing this but I don't know how I could get away with it. If I were to run it straight from the A/C to their room I would need a lot of ducting. I don't have the cash to spare for the duct work. That's why I'm leaning towards taking the whole unit down there. I'm not sure if I can hook this thing up without putting a hole in the wall, which I don't want to do. Would the a/c unit work if I sat it on a table and turned it on?


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Man I was thinking of doing this but I don't know how I could get away with it. If I were to run it straight from the A/C to their room I would need a lot of ducting. I don't have the cash to spare for the duct work. That's why I'm leaning towards taking the whole unit down there. I'm not sure if I can hook this thing up without putting a hole in the wall, which I don't want to do. Would the a/c unit work if I sat it on a table and turned it on?


I believe there are ones that will work. We used to have one sitting on a table @work.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 2, 2011)

yep it will work fine.. but the heat it puts out will be greater then the amount of cool air it produces .. proving the ac to be useless. The rear of the ac needs to be outside of the area being cooled....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok so my girls just woke from their first 12 hours of sleep and they are looking beautiful. I have 2 of each strain under the Red Diamond HPS bulb and 2 of each strain under the Blue Diamond MH. 6 hours under each bulb each day is the plan. The only way I can run both HPS is if I put in a/c. I'm still trying to figure this one out. I put out a facebook comment asking friends and family for a spare a/c I can use or buy lol No comments back just yet...

Anyways! For now this is what I'm looking at... and excuse the quality, they are from an old phone. The HPS doesn't help either. I tried taking most around the MH.

The Blue Cheese girls weren't as plump as the last pics because I did some trimming of the lower extremities a few days ago. These girls are going to go crazy bush on me, I just know it. 


The Lemon Skunk were looking awesome today. That makes me happy as hell. The fan leaves are getting big and healthy on these ladies and new growth keeps popping. I gave them straight water and Sea Green yesterday. (my fans are going nuts so they wouldn't sit still for the camera)



The Master Kush girls are super green and super happy. I need to get stakes for them asap. Since I F'd up and didn't stake them sooner I'm looking into other options. Either way, they are getting really wide. I only took pics of two of them. The other two are the same size if not bigger.


Good side vs. Evil! haha IDK I'm just stoned





I may end up cutting a hole for the a/c unit tonight. I'm still deciding. If I do I can run both HPS which will help the yield a lot. If I do I'll have to cut another hole for my air scrubber, mount the blower and hang my filter from the ceiling. Not sure if I have all the stuff I need for that. Sun grips are a must for the filter. Checking ebay...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 3, 2011)

Change of plan. Put in the other hps bulb (I couldn't help myself!!). Temp has been steady 85F at the top of the room. It may be a degree cooler at plant level but since my chhc-4 stopped working I have no clue. I really need to run my c02 now more than ever... hopefully Sentinel can ship out a power supply Monday, next day air?? Yeah I wish...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 3, 2011)

Must be nice to have Co2 system. I am too broke!!! Plants look great, you need to smoke a bowl in your kitchen with the A/C on.......get chill bro, your shit is on point!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't chill man or I would. So far this is turning into a fail-fest. Just overslept so one of my hps lights was on for two hours more than it should have been, not to mention my MDT-1 timer is fucking DEAD, again. I don't get it... It's rated to handle 1440w. My ballast is 1000w. Doesn't make sense. I'm pretty much at a loss for words............................... this is not looking good.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 3, 2011)

i know how you feel dubbz. seems like everyone has their own issues. the little room cooler I got has been doing work. My temps were @93 yesterday due to timer issues, heatwave, among other problems with nutes. keep up the hardwork. we are all rooting for the nug porn.


----------



## mugan (Jul 3, 2011)

damn looking good been a way a sec and there all big n bushy well done


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 3, 2011)

2 1000ws for your first grow, wow go big or go home i guess


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 3, 2011)

I picked up some cheapo timers today from Lowe's. They're rated to handle 15A 1250w so we'll see what happens. One is digital and the other has a dial. They only had one of the dial types or I would have two of the same. 



Lanternslight said:


> i know how you feel dubbz. seems like everyone has their own issues. the little room cooler I got has been doing work. My temps were @93 yesterday due to timer issues, heatwave, among other problems with nutes. keep up the hardwork. we are all rooting for the nug porn.


I'm doing everything I can bro! I can't wait to skeet my nug porn all over this site lol



mugan said:


> damn looking good been a way a sec and there all big n bushy well done


Thanks mugan! 



Prefontaine said:


> 2 1000ws for your first grow, wow go big or go home i guess


Detroit Hustles Harder!! haha Naw but it seemed like the right thing to do at the time. Once I start seeing some buds I'll let ya know if it was worth it


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 4, 2011)

Question, when is the best time to flush/feed? As the lights are coming on, going off, or anytime in between?


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 4, 2011)

i have seen posters in the forum saying not within an hour of lights off or lights on. i dont know how valid that is, i havent been able to find it in text. it seems sensible though.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 4, 2011)

I do my flush feed 1 hour after the lights come on. I also do all my LST as soon as the lights come on.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 4, 2011)

Those girls are about to take off.. I water right when the lights come on .. just being careful not to get droplets on the leaves.. Reason I do this is to give the lights time to burn off some of the moisture from the top of the soil... If you water right before lights off ur humidity will jump real high.. especially late in flower when its a pain enough to keep the humidity down.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 4, 2011)

subbed, I really want to see how your Lemon Skunk differs from mine.

regards,


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I ended up flushing (or what I think was flushing) last night at the half way point, 6 hours in. I ran water in the buckets til it reached the top, let the water go down to soil level and filled again. I let them drain a little before putting them back in their run off pans. Ended up emptying the pans a few times so they weren't soaking in puddles. After I did the flush the plants clawed up something fierce, I'm guessing that's normal. The lights come on in 15 minutes and I can't wait to check on them.

Good news, tomorrow I will be picking up an a/c unit for the room. Once that is installed I can move my dehumidifier into the room without worrying about the room temp. 

Hopefully this week Sentinel will help me get my c02 controller back up and running. The c02 pumping will then commence.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 4, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> subbed, I really want to see how your Lemon Skunk differs from mine.
> 
> regards,


Yea I'm also curious. Just from the looks of yours I can tell they're of a different pheno. The guy that sold me the clones said they weren't a big yielder, yet most of the lemon skunk reports I read say the exact opposite. We'll see what happens!


----------



## mugan (Jul 5, 2011)

yer i herd co2 does great things for indoors, i wanted to get some for my grow box but its kinda pricy here, am stuck with fermenting sugar


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 5, 2011)

Talked to the fine people at Sentinel today and they are shipping me two new power supplies. I'm paying extra for expedited shipping but at least my room will be back to normal Thursday! My new a/c unit is getting dropped off in a few hours. Lots to do today! 

On a side note: yesterday when I turned on the lights I was shocked to see how much these ladies grew overnight. I can't imagine what's going to happen when they start getting 1500-2000ppm of c02! Very excite! High five!


----------



## mugan (Jul 5, 2011)

LolZ the ladies love to breath easy, you do any foliar feeding?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 5, 2011)

I honestly haven't read much about it. Kinda scared to spray them with anything really. 

Yesterday I noticed a few leaves on a few different plants have some discoloration, even after the flush I did. I've looked in my book and can't seem to figure out what it could be. To me, all the deficiencies look the same. Yellow spots with dark spots in between are popping up on leaves, but very few. All the new growth is lime green while the rest is a lot darker. Tomorrow or Thursday I plan on feeding with nutes so hopefully they will be fine


----------



## malignant (Jul 5, 2011)

nice work, your doing great for your first time!!


----------



## mugan (Jul 5, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I honestly haven't read much about it. Kinda scared to spray them with anything really.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed a few leaves on a few different plants have some discoloration, even after the flush I did. I've looked in my book and can't seem to figure out what it could be. To me, all the deficiencies look the same. Yellow spots with dark spots in between are popping up on leaves, but very few. All the new growth is lime green while the rest is a lot darker. Tomorrow or Thursday I plan on feeding with nutes so hopefully they will be fine


well if its a def you should prolly stop flushing a lot, lots of flush can make your soil leach all the nutes and minerals that are there and if you leach to much even feeding might not be enough to get your that green healthy look


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 5, 2011)

If your just flushing and not feeding nutes then of course you will have deficiencies but if your feeding and coating your soil with fresh nutes after flushing and you are giving appropriate amount of nutes you shouldn't have any deficiencies. Thats how I water my plants using Riddleme's Making It Rain....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok I almost did that but decided not to at the last minute. Hope I didn't screw anything up. Reading does give me the info I need but actually doing it is a different story. I've been being extremely cautious...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 5, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Ok I almost did that but decided not to at the last minute. Hope I didn't screw anything up. Reading does give me the info I need but actually doing it is a different story. I've been being extremely cautious...


Here you go....reading material:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/415174-how-read-your-plants.html

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 5, 2011)

Like I said though BKB, reading is one thing, application is another. I can read until my eyes hurt but actually doing what I read is a different story. I'm a kinesthetic learner 110%. Visual and auditory learning is not for me. I do read a lot, but I also watch a ton of videos which is where I learn the most. 

Thanks BKB  Quick question for you. How often are you flush feeding?

Side note: got my a/c unit today! I cannot fucking wait to install this bad boy. I bought 3 extension cords so I don't over draw on my circuits as well.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay for A/C!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 5, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Like I said though BKB, reading is one thing, application is another. I can read until my eyes hurt but actually doing what I read is a different story. I'm a kinesthetic learner 110%. Visual and auditory learning is not for me. I do read a lot, but I also watch a ton of videos which is where I learn the most.
> 
> Thanks BKB  Quick question for you. How often are you flush feeding?
> 
> Side note: got my a/c unit today! I cannot fucking wait to install this bad boy. I bought 3 extension cords so I don't over draw on my circuits as well.


I do it every single time my plant needs water...depending on plants size and all it could be 3-4 days. Glad you got that A/C, amazing how we spoil our plants and suffer ourselves...LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 6, 2011)

Update time w/pics!

As soon as the lights came on there was a sound. It was the sound of drywall being punctured by a hole saw, tearing it to shreds in the shape of a rectangle. Shortly after this sound came something so amazing......... COLD AIR! w00t w00t! Next to brand new my boy hooked me up for 50 bucks. That's a sore dick deal right there. Can't beat it 

So I mounted the A/C unit in the wall tonight and I couldn't be happier. Well actually I would be happier if it was a few weeks after harvest time and I was smoking on some of my buds, but I must be patient!



These blue cheese plants are freaking ridiculous... I trimmed these things a few days ago and they need to be trimmed again already. The node spacing is really really close on these babies. Just look how bushy they keep getting...



Now earlier I posted about some type of deficiency on a few of my plants. It's not out of control and the worst of it is on two of my cheese plants. I'm not super worried since it's only a few leaves out of the whole group of plants. I took a few pics under the HPS and a few under a normal cfl:



You can see the dark/black spots mixed with a hint of yellow. I've been looking all over for what it could be but most of the deficiencies are hard to tell apart. I haven't given them much in the nutrient department so I'm sure it's lacking something. Next feed will be a nutritious one so maybe it will level out soon. If anyone thinks they can pin point the issue, feel free to let me know and thanks in advance.

Here's all the ladies enjoying their newly installed A/C!


Oh and I ended up supercropping a few branches on a couple of my master kush and cheese plants. I love how they grow back knuckles that are not only stronger but twice the diameter of what they were before the SC.

Stay tuned cuz my c02 controller (chhc-4) and timer (mdt-1) will be fixed and running Thursday! Hope you enjoyed the update!


----------



## mugan (Jul 6, 2011)

LoLz ac goodness, now you can sit and watch the grass grow in peace >< and i bet the ladies will like it. BTW about the FLUSHING the riddleme way is right but you best know your nutes, me i have had experience with he deff while making it rain cuz am all organic, i mean fully no store bought nutes at all, so when i started making it rain ad get my lower leaves yellowing cuz of leaching and ad use manure teas which i din't know was low on nitro, so i added molasses and em to my feed which ensures instant nitro during the uptake while it wicks cuz it takes mucho nutes during that time and all is good. all i was saying is if your fighting a deff you should prolly lay of the flush cuz there is obviously something missing and flushing is definitely not going to help retain it.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 6, 2011)

I see your point mugan, but I am using something called Sea Green by Beneficial Biologics which is supposed to prevent nutrients from leaching out of the soil. I'm sure the flushing did not help without feeding nutes directly after, but you live and learn! That is something I will not do again without feeding


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 6, 2011)

mugan said:


> LoLz ac goodness, now you can sit and watch the grass grow in peace >< and i bet the ladies will like it. BTW about the FLUSHING the riddleme way is right but you best know your nutes, me i have had experience with he deff while making it rain cuz am all organic, i mean fully no store bought nutes at all, so when i started making it rain ad get my lower leaves yellowing cuz of leaching and ad use manure teas which i din't know was low on nitro, so i added molasses and em to my feed which ensures instant nitro during the uptake while it wicks cuz it takes mucho nutes during that time and all is good. all i was saying is if your fighting a deff you should prolly lay of the flush cuz there is obviously something missing and flushing is definitely not going to help retain it.


Its all about what works for you and your garden, thats what I love about growing. I tried different ways and Making it Rain works for me and thats how I feed all my plants....Except my plants that are in hydro. I even Make It Rain in Coco Perlite Mix. 

Mugan just curious about Molasses, what type of Molasses did you use that gives instant "N" uptake? I use Blackstrap and it blocks "N", thats why I use it with 2 weeks left in flowering. As far as really knowing your nutes, I disagree about that....what I do is start a low dosages and gradually raise with feedings and let my plants tell me if they want more or less. Not so much knowing your nutes as much as knowing your plants. Not being a dick or anything like that, if I came across like one I apologize as it was not my intent. I appreciate people's perspective of growing, thats how I learn! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 6, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Update time w/pics!
> 
> As soon as the lights came on there was a sound. It was the sound of drywall being punctured by a hole saw, tearing it to shreds in the shape of a rectangle. Shortly after this sound came something so amazing......... COLD AIR! w00t w00t! Next to brand new my boy hooked me up for 50 bucks. That's a sore dick deal right there. Can't beat it
> 
> ...


Looks like Potassium Deficiency to me.

From *Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook.*(don't wanna get in trouble for plagerism, lol)


----------



## mugan (Jul 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Its all about what works for you and your garden, thats what I love about growing. I tried different ways and Making it Rain works for me and thats how I feed all my plants....Except my plants that are in hydro. I even Make It Rain in Coco Perlite Mix.
> 
> Mugan just curious about Molasses, what type of Molasses did you use that gives instant "N" uptake? I use Blackstrap and it blocks "N", thats why I use it with 2 weeks left in flowering. As far as really knowing your nutes, I disagree about that....what I do is start a low dosages and gradually raise with feedings and let my plants tell me if they want more or less. Not so much knowing your nutes as much as knowing your plants. Not being a dick or anything like that, if I came across like one I apologize as it was not my intent. I appreciate people's perspective of growing, thats how I learn!
> 
> ...


 its not the molasses its the EM(effective micro organisms) they turn it into nitoro and ammonium as they get activated, kinda like brewing yeast how they make alcohol almost instantly as there introduced into a syrup. , am not sure what corp we get our molasses from it comes in large amounts i never really ask ><


----------



## alotaball (Jul 7, 2011)

Dubbz.. no need to get into all this technical stuff .. just give em a really mild feed.. including some micro nutes.. and it will start to clear up.. go slow.. and increase slow.. you will learn what girls like what.. I have had strains look like that .. and bounce back in a week once they get a mild feeding... dont worry about it.... 

Now if you feed and it keeps getting worse then yes.. its a problem.. but mild deficiencies after a flush is pretty common if you dont finish off the flush with a really mild nute solution.

Also not sure if your nutes are the same .. but my micro has a ph buffer in it... so you need to mix that into your water first then follow with bloom .. grow whatever components your using ... Good luck.. keep us updated !


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 7, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Dubbz.. no need to get into all this technical stuff .. just give em a really mild feed.. including some micro nutes.. and it will start to clear up.. go slow.. and increase slow.. you will learn what girls like what.. I have had strains look like that .. and bounce back in a week once they get a mild feeding... dont worry about it....
> 
> Now if you feed and it keeps getting worse then yes.. its a problem.. but mild deficiencies after a flush is pretty common if you dont finish off the flush with a really mild nute solution.
> 
> Also not sure if your nutes are the same .. but my micro has a ph buffer in it... so you need to mix that into your water first then follow with bloom .. grow whatever components your using ... Good luck.. keep us updated !


How did you know I don't like getting technical? haha What you told me is what I was thinking, so thanks for the assurance. The flush I gave them washed their nutes away. I fuct up by not feeding right after the flush, but hey I learned what NOT to do. Always feed after flushing, unless I'm flushing from over feeding. I won't panic until the entire plant looks like it's in trouble.

Quick update: My two Sentinel controllers are back up and running so my c02 is pumping at 1500ppm. Everything I have that pulls more than 9 amps is running on a separate circuit, just to be safe. I went out and bought three 50' extension cords and have them running everywhere. Each light, the a/c, the dehumidifier...all on their own 15-30A circuit. The temp in the room during down time is 74F and during run time it's at 82F. The rH is between 48-55% at all times. Tomorrow I plan to feed them a nice mild nute solution, unless they want it tonight.

Now I'm off to get some Mr. Nice from a guy I met on craigslist LOL Funtimez.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds good Dubbz... I got tired of extension cords.. plus the proper gauge ones are expensive.. Check craigslist for a lic. electrician .. there are tons out of work since the housing industry took a dump.. I had one come to my house.. I paid $350 for him to add a 30 amp breaker.. and run 240v 8 gauge all the way to my grow room.. in brand new conduit. A 1000 watter at 240volts .. only uses 4 amps.. I could run 6 1000watters in that room with a 6 amp cushion... Another bonus is im completely off the house wiring.. only thing that goes into the house outlets is a few fans . Prob the best money I ever spent so far.. Lot easier to hide a grow also when people come over and you dont have to explain the extension cords running all over the house lol.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 8, 2011)

I won't be here much longer so having my electrician come back wouldn't be worth the money. When I find out how long I have to live here, I'll start looking for another place. At the new place I'll need everything done ahead of time so setting my equipment back up goes smooth (like that might happen lol) but I'll stay optimistic and persistent to make sure it gets done. I will definitely be going with 240...
It does suck having these cords all over but it's saving me from any hassle at the moment so I can't complain lol

Starting to feed them tonight but it's looking like the flush/feed idea might be key. As soon as I poured in 3 quarts of nute solution it instantly starting draining out of the bottom. These are 5gal pots, they shouldn't be draining that quick. I easily have over 2qts of run off...it's like the soil isn't soaking it up for shit.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 8, 2011)

mugan said:


> its not the molasses its the EM(effective micro organisms) they turn it into nitoro and ammonium as they get activated, kinda like brewing yeast how they make alcohol almost instantly as there introduced into a syrup. , am not sure what corp we get our molasses from it comes in large amounts i never really ask ><


Your correct, I forgot you use Organic....

Dubbz just be careful getting clones on Craigslist, you never know who they are and what your getting!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 8, 2011)

I needed some smoke bro! lol not clones! Originally my clones did come from CL, but the guy was a friend of a friend so it worked out.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I needed some smoke bro! lol not clones! Originally my clones did come from CL, but the guy was a friend of a friend so it worked out.


Come over here and you can smoke some Venom OG I just harvested.....lol

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 9, 2011)

wow ad like soma that,  i am almost tired of all the sats here


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Come over here and you can smoke some Venom OG I just harvested.....lol
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Sounds good. I'll bring my bong!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Sounds good. I'll bring my bong!


This buds for you Dub and mugan.....

View attachment 1683285

Hope you dont mind my posting a pic, I can delete it if you dont want it on here. Hope you all have a great weekend!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't mind at all BKB. That is some dank right there


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 10, 2011)

Dank Nugs!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 10, 2011)

Since today marks the beginning of my ladies second week of flower, I decided to post some updated pictures. Nothing real exciting to report except my temp is at 83F and doesn't move. The humidity is hovering at 53-54.5% while lights are on and c02 is steady at 1500ppm. 

The master kush was fed again tonight with a mild nute solution, maybe 1/8 strength. They seem to dry up within a day but figured I would water them every other day since they can handle it. The lemon skunk and cheese can go an extra day without it, so my feeding schedule is wacky for the time being. MK every other day. LS and BC every 2 days, unless they tell me otherwise.

The Blue Cheese:


I noticed that the all of the bottom leaves on the cheese and kush plants are drooping and rolling under themselves. For now I'm not too worried about it.

The Master Kush:


I didn't take many pics of the Lemon Skunk...


Looking forward to week 2!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

How big are the containers? They look beautiful to me, you are going to have a massive yield!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 10, 2011)

He tells the truth! You're plants look amazing. Harvest will be so fun, haha. You might need help with those girls though.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> How big are the containers? They look beautiful to me, you are going to have a massive yield!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


You're getting me all excited BKB! haha my ladies are in 5 gal warrior pots. If you're not sure what that is, this is a Warrior Pot. They provide added oxygen for the plant roots. Originally I was going to stuff the bottoms with hydro balls but never got around to it. Next time I will try that for sure.




Lanternslight said:


> He tells the truth! You're plants look amazing. Harvest will be so fun, haha. You might need help with those girls though.


Thanks man! I can't wait... the hardest part will be not smoking it all myself haha but if I need a hand you're all invited 


So I take a peak downstairs this morning just before lights out and notice my room temp was at 89, which is way too high so I rushed in to find my duct work shredded!! I have a shoelace holding the duct work up in between the two hoods. I guess from blowing around constantly the ducting just gave way to the almighty shoelace lol Nothing a little foil tape can't fix! Let's hope it holds up and this is the last of my issues (lmao riiiiiiight!).


----------



## mugan (Jul 10, 2011)

i see the LST worked real good there lookin real healthy


----------



## Mr Benjamin (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats's an amazing setup. 

I envy.......


----------



## mugan (Jul 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> This buds for you Dub and mugan.....
> 
> View attachment 1683285
> 
> ...


well just send that over here and were all good


----------



## malignant (Jul 10, 2011)

good job!!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

mugan said:


> well just send that over here and were all good


I dont think my Bat Jet has enough gas to get to Nairobi, Kenya......LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## growInpeace (Jul 10, 2011)

How many weeks have they been in veg???


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 10, 2011)

I only vegged them for 3 weeks. I'm on a time restriction so I had to flip them early.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I only vegged them for 3 weeks. I'm on a time restriction so I had to flip them early.


Speaking of time restrictions any verdict on your move??? Hope everything works out for you.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll find out this Wednesday... kinda stressin over it too. Luckily I have some purple mr. nice and a few vicodin to keep me level headed lol

Just flipped on the lights and I'm not liking what I see. My plants do not look very good tonight! New growth on my lemon skunks are really droopy and more leaves than ever are showing discoloration. The master kush has 3 x's as many discolored leaves as it did yesterday, but new growth seems to be ok for now. The cheese have a few discolored leaves, no more than they did two days ago. I'm sitting here going through all kinds of posts in the problem area trying to relate to something but I'm a noob so it's not going so well lol I'm going to grab some pics under normal light and see if anyone can help.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice job.....watching......


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

Try to take some pics under regular lighting not your grow lights so we can help you figure out whats wrong. Vicodin makes my body itchy for some odd reason. I just recently broke my toe in two places 2 weeks ago and i took 1 Vicodin and didnt like how i felt form them. Blunts take away my pain! LOL Droopy plants are common when the lights 1st come on since your plants are just waking up. Most my plants start to droop about a hour before the lights go off and come on. Thats why I feed after one hour when the lights come on, gives them time to wake up and see the light! LOL Hang in there bro! Dont sweat shit you cant control!

EDIT: Devildog that is one of the best avatars I seen in a while, where did you get that? Funny shit man.....In the corner pawing!!! LMFAO!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 10, 2011)

Vicodin is an opiate. Opiates make you itch for some reason, not sure why. I'll take one every now and then to take the edge off 

Right on, I understand about the plants sleeping and stuff. They do start drooping just before bedtime. Usually they are getting perky when I go visit them first thing as well. This time is different. Some of the new growth is growing deformed all of a sudden too. These skunk ladies have never looked like this so it's got me semi-worried.



These are the kush issues that seem to be getting worse.


^^This last one was a happy shot. My baby is showing me some sexy ass pistols. Nevermind the little black spots on the leaf lol No clue what's going on. In the fifth picture you can see the leaf deformation. Those were mostly on the cheese plants like the one below. The spots on the leaf are yellow



Any help identifying the problem is greatly appreciated... more than you could know.


EDIT: After looking over this fertilization chart it look like a combination of a few things, mainly deficiencies. So to fix I need to give more nutes? They really haven't got much for nutes in their life thus far. Each time I fed with nutes it was 1/8-1/4 solution.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL......yeah I love that avatar.

I found it while browsing GifBin

Lots of funny shit there............

Picard "Crushing" one on Wesley Crusher........







Tits.......no tits......tits.....no tits...........








Mmmmmm. She looks tasty.........







Some don't work on this site as avatars as they are too large of files, but funny none the less........

Some are hella sweet...........







Some suck...........






Oh yeah......................

"Is this thing EVER going to pop ?"







And finally...........RUN mother fuckers..........RUN !!!!!







ANYWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.........lol


EDIT: Sorry to the OP.......I thought this was BKB's thread for a minute..............I can remove this post if you like.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmmmmm

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 11, 2011)

Again, sorry about that Dubbzor............

As far as your issues. Your pics look like a bit of overwatering. Curled, inverted hindu shoes. One of the most common issues, that leads to other things like deficiencies. Or bud rot in my case.

I would maybe try to let your medium dry out just a litlle longer.....?????

I hate giving advice, but that's how I see it.

PS....love you sig.........LOLS


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

No problem man...just stressing over here.

I just checked all plants soil with my ph tester (cheap two pronger) and all of them read dry. It's been three days since I watered the cheese and lemon skunk. After reading a bunch of different articles I came to the conclusion that I was starving the plants? All of the pots were super light. I gave them all water with molasses and sea green, no nutes. They all took in more water than I've seen so far with very little run off. I also fed them slow so the soil would soak it up better rather than dumping the water in quick (which is what my grow friend advised me to do, but read something earlier that completely contradicts his statement and makes total sense). Now I guess I sit and wait to see if I did any damage. If you're saying they look overwatered...ugh.


edit: pH reads just below the 7 on the cheap ass pH tester so it's between 6.6 and 6.9. Now that I think about it, my duct work ripping open last night may have exposed a few plants to excessive heat. My far hood wasn't being vented at all and I don't know how long that went on. I didn't discover it until the lights were going off this morning. The temp in the room was at 90 so it may have been worse directly under that hood, which is where that particular plant was sitting. Could that be heat stress?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you jassica! Just wish I knew wtf I was doing! ahaha (i'm laughing as my plants are probably dying)


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

THIS is the best read I've seen on deficiencies yet. Bookmarked.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't stress my friend. I was just stating what it looks like to me. This is what I hate about giving advice.

I should add........."use at own risk" to every suggestion post.

I'm more of the "let's see how I can eff up my plants" grower, at least since I threw on my dusty "gardening gloves" that have been retired for a half decade or so. 

I will see what I can find. You have a couple symptoms, but sometimes it can be something as simple as over or underwatering. 
(which look similar, by the way. Early underwatering, looks much like over watering.....droopy leaves, and both can lead to problematic symptoms)

Re-reading your journal.


----------



## mugan (Jul 11, 2011)

you know my first grow din't really go well and out of the three surviving plants, one had to be pre matured cuz my leaves started to do that, i later found out that it was water logging but my soil mix was all wrong. so am not saying thats whats up just saying the problem is prolly in your roots. since over here we make our own soil, the only uy i know who can mentor me ( the rasta that sold me my seeds >< ) he told me when my plant's roots seem to be wonky i should mix up a h2o2 mix 3 parts (30% h202)7 parts water and drench them. if there is any rot it will help by sterilizing and it will directly get oxygen in to them , just as a safety measure. some times i just use it when my leaves droop a little and it usually corrects them over night. any way goodluck i don't think there that bad


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> Don't stress my friend. I was just stating what it looks like to me. This is what I hate about giving advice.
> 
> I should add........."use at own risk" to every suggestion post.
> 
> ...



No worries man. So far I'm the same kind of grower as you haha I appreciate all advice, even if it's not accurate. I'm the one that has to make the final decision so if something doesn't click with me, I'll definitely read more about it before actually applying it to my garden. I felt safe enough watering tonight even though the lemon skunk looks droopy. That to me is all heat stress from earlier said issue with duct work. I just hope it doesn't die.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 11, 2011)

Your other symptoms, like the leaves with the crisp edges, are most likely deficiencies. I would guess Phosphorous based on this thread 
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


Now, they (deficiencies) can be caused by nutrient lockout, over/under watering, over/under feeding, pH issues, mucky soil/medium

And that goes hand in hand with what mugan says about wonky roots. Your roots get funked up, for what ever reason, it often reflects on the leaves and structure. Healthy roots, healthy tops.

Perhaps what mugan says, about H2O2 and a flush would help. And as you stated that you don't keep them saturated, then I would think its not overwatering, so it shouldn't make things worse.

I like to give my plants a good soaking occasionally, with just pH'd water. Seems to help sometimes.

And you could be right about the heat stress. Just dial your room back to what it was before as far as temps, and that will take some of that stress off at least.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

The thing is, I just flushed them last week, then followed with nutes, now again with water, molasses and sea green. My soils ph is between 6.6 and 6.9. The water I use is a solid 7.0. The first two nute solutions were followed by the flush last week. Since I just watered them tonight I'll have to wait a few days before I add anything else, but the h202 sounds like what I'll try next. Then follow that with a nice nute solution and see what happens. Thanks guys.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just remember, not everything happens overnight. And not all leaves recover. The only deficiency that I have seen "fixed" leaves is nitrogen as it is a highly mobile nutrient. And NOT necrotic N deficient leaves....those are lost too......I mean a leaf starts to yellow ONLY because of N deficiency, and it hasn't curled/shrivelled up, it can sometimes regain it's green for a while. 

Most other deficiencies leave irreparable damage. Fixing the deficiency may stop the progression of necrosis, or chlorosis, or strange growth......but usually, unless its nitrogen deficient, you generally don't see leaves "rebuild" or fix. Most, I look at new growth for indicators.

Your soil pH may be a little high as well, which can lock out certain nutes, like Phosphorous. With soil, I like to run my solution at 6.5. Seems to work best around that range. In my experience.

Rockwool I would run around 6.0-6.1 pH'd water/food.

I keep my current coco grow at about 6.2-6.3 pH'd solution. (still working on figuring out the coco though, as this is my first grow with it) I never actually pH test my medium. I just found those ranges worked great for me, with the water I've had access to, and the nutes I was using. Tap water, and General Hydroponics feed.


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 11, 2011)

Dubbs here is a chart to help you if you dont have it yet , you will have to blow it up to see it , My Picasa program blows it up ,Happy farming Cajun,Let me know if this works for you I have other charts you might likeView attachment 1685711


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out the chart alotaball posted over on...I think steez. Journal. It talks about which nutes get lock out @ each pH level.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 11, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Check out the chart alotaball posted over on...I think steez. Journal. It talks about which nutes get lock out @ each pH level.


Pretty cool chart. I need to get a drop tester or something a bit more accurate to test my soils ph. This cheap POS is not going to cut it. From the looks of it my soils are all over the place. Some have calcium def and some manganese/boron def. (my guess)


----------



## steeZz (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea I wouldn't doubt it's in your soil to be honest either... out of all my plants my hindu kush is doing fucking shitty and I think it's cause I didn't mix enough perelite into the soil as I did for the others, so she isn't drying out quick enough. From this point on I'm probably going to start starving my plants more than running a schedule, if I think I should water I might just from now on wait another day and then water depending......heres some leaf changing on her, i cut most of it off though now.

don't rely on reading and gadgets, use your gut feelings. we've been cultivating plants for thousands of years, it's in your blood.


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 11, 2011)

Get the feel of your plants weight when it is watered and when it is dry ,Your plant will let you know when it is thirsty.Cajun


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you given your plants any Cal/Mag or Micro Nutes? Have you test your runoff pH? What was your exact last feeding? Inbox is cleared up, sorry bro! Busy day at work...

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Have you given your plants any Cal/Mag or Micro Nutes? Have you test your runoff pH? What was your exact last feeding? Inbox is cleared up, sorry bro! Busy day at work...
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


No problem man. I messaged you.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 12, 2011)

jassica said:


> why ? your plants are dying.


I'm not sure what's going on. My 4 lemon skunk plants are starting to wilt, unlike all the other plants. It's been two days and they are getting worse. All the new growth is deformed and wilting/curling badly, but the old growth hasn't changed much. Basically, I don't know wth I'm doing.


----------



## mugan (Jul 12, 2011)

i still maintain thats a root problem, it sounds exactly like what happened to me. it could also be over feeding but am as newbi as you or more i think ><. just let the plant dry out completely then give it a real long flush so your sure all toxins are out, or you can bath it with a charcoal mix ( wood) or dol lime. i say that cuz all those will not effect it seriously enough butt they will help out your roots just in case. good luck bro


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 12, 2011)

maybe hygrozyme and/or mycorrhizae it may be too late but that would strengthen your roots alternatively. you can always pull a 'Steezz' with your soil


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 12, 2011)

After talking with a friend we came to the conclusion that I'm not feeding them enough nutrients. Each time they were fed nutes it was 1/4 strength or less (twice in almost 4 weeks). They have deficiencies because they're not being fed properly. I was advised to feed them 1/2 to 3/4 strength for their next feed. They've been getting too much water with very little in the nute department. I had the "less is more" statement stuck in my head and was afraid to feed them. Tonight the soil will most likely be a little moist so the feed will have to wait until tomorrow night. I may try a foliar feed tonight but nothing will go in the soil until tomorrow or later.

Update on my house situation... I have 30 days from tomorrow to move out. That's not going to be enough time to finish any harvest, but the plants may have a temporary home if and when I need it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 12, 2011)

happy to see the problem has an answer. both problems actually haha good luck!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks man! I'm still not out of the woods so no celebrating just yet lol. I did found a pretty kick ass house though, with a basement and central air (ahhhhhhhh i can feel it now) but we'll see what happens in the next few weeks. 

Ps. It's hot as fuck outside today...


----------



## mugan (Jul 12, 2011)

kewl hope them plants do better, i missed the moving part why you moving ?


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 12, 2011)

I here that, Central heating and A/C FTW! Wishing I had my apartment still. I could fit probably two 4x4x6 tents in my closet :U. It was a sweet 1 bdrm. Have you scoped out where you would put your babies?


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 12, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> maybe hygrozyme and/or mycorrhizae it may be too late but that would strengthen your roots alternatively. you can always pull a 'Steezz' with your soil


I use Hygrozyme cause it rocks when its hot, that shit helps your roots alot especially when growing in Bubbles(Hydro)! I also use Aquashield too every feeding.

Peace

BKB


----------



## lordjin (Jul 12, 2011)

Powerhouse setup. The lights, the wiring, the room, the air movement. Wow.

Only thing is, there is a balance to the circle of activity in a grow room. I ramble on about it in my journal, but I'm not sure how many are taking that philolosphy to heart. 

You have immense power in your lights. This is pure energy the plants must convert into green growth (photosynthesis). If they're getting to much energy from the light, and not enough nutrient to feed on, an imbalance in the circle will occur, and they will not be able to convert the energy and all that light will just end up hurting them.

It kills me to see such awesome gear and the plants not responding to it the way they should. That's why I dropped soil long, long ago. Your leaves will yellow, the nutes will lock out, and when you take photos and ask for advice, you get an ocean of possible problems and possible treatments... None of which you're 100% sure is the problem in your situation. And bugs and fungus love, love, love soil! It is dirt, after all.

I'm not here to just criticize you, as a number of your plants are doing great, but consider this for a moment. I can't help but feel in a situation like yours, you have taken great care and expense in creating an awesome race car, but you put regular street tires on it. Please consider an active hyroponics system. It will not increase the overall cost of your investment significantly. Put a decent hydro system in that exact room, and you'll have 35%-40% bigger, stronger plants. And if you have a problem, you can show me and I can tell you exactly what's happening.

Edit:
and unlike soil, in hydro, if a problem occurs, it will show itself quickly, and any remedy applied will take effect just as quickly. Your plants could be almost twice the size they are now in almost half the time if they were in bubble buckets, aero bins, or drip/return.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 12, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> After talking with a friend we came to the conclusion that I'm not feeding them enough nutrients. Each time they were fed nutes it was 1/4 strength or less (twice in almost 4 weeks). They have deficiencies because they're not being fed properly. I was advised to feed them 1/2 to 3/4 strength for their next feed. They've been getting too much water with very little in the nute department. I had the "less is more" statement stuck in my head and was afraid to feed them. Tonight the soil will most likely be a little moist so the feed will have to wait until tomorrow night. I may try a foliar feed tonight but nothing will go in the soil until tomorrow or later.
> 
> Update on my house situation... I have 30 days from tomorrow to move out. That's not going to be enough time to finish any harvest, but the plants may have a temporary home if and when I need it. *fingers crossed*


And also consider that the intensity of the light without enough nute compounded the problem. Hey, it's better than the dreaded lock-out I guess. 

With hydro, you go by the numeric readouts on metering instruments to tell how much your plants are feeding, making it much more precise than soil. You also know exactly what the ph is at all times, again, unlike soil.

Soil doesn't suck. That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that it can actually be harder than hydro in certain ways contrary to the popular notion. If you don't have a perfect custom mix of organic soil that you have personally created through years of trial and error, then you're just playing guessing games as a beginner. There is far less guessing with hydro, as it literally is growing by the numbers. In that sense, a much clearer objective for the newbie.

Edit:
I don't mean to hammer on you. I hope you don't take it like that. But you have gone to the trouble of putting that great room together... why not go all the way, friend? How would you like plants that make you worry only because they're growing too fast and big? I think that's what you had in mind when you bought all that stuff and assembled such a room, am I right?


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 12, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> After talking with a friend we came to the conclusion that I'm not feeding them enough nutrients. Each time they were fed nutes it was 1/4 strength or less (twice in almost 4 weeks). They have deficiencies because they're not being fed properly. I was advised to feed them 1/2 to 3/4 strength for their next feed. They've been getting too much water with very little in the nute department. I had the "less is more" statement stuck in my head and was afraid to feed them. Tonight the soil will most likely be a little moist so the feed will have to wait until tomorrow night. I may try a foliar feed tonight but nothing will go in the soil until tomorrow or later.
> 
> Update on my house situation... I have 30 days from tomorrow to move out. That's not going to be enough time to finish any harvest, but the plants may have a temporary home if and when I need it. *fingers crossed*


I think there are many problems improperly diagnosed as nutrient burn which has led many to ALWAYS error on the side of less is more, with my current lemon skunk grow I am feeding 4 plants using a modified recirculating program and have been as high as 2200 PPM and i am only about 2 weeks in to flower so it will get higher.

I have read lot's on lemon skunk and they seem to be able to take up loads of nutrients. It may be a bad idea to do any foliar feeding if the leaves are malformed; maybe wait until they have shown visible signs of recovery, best of luck.

regards,


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> And also consider that the intensity of the light without enough nute compounded the problem. Hey, it's better than the dreaded lock-out I guess.
> 
> With hydro, you go by the numeric readouts on metering instruments to tell how much your plants are feeding, making it much more precise than soil. You also know exactly what the ph is at all times, again, unlike soil.
> 
> ...


I have done side by side test with Soil and Hydro....Yes Hydro does have massive growth and you harvest a lot more but nothing taste better then plants grown in soil plus soil is more forgiving then Hydro. I seem to do less work with Hydro which I like a lot. They both have there pros and cons but I feel its the grower's preference and what they are comfortable with. I do both cause I like to compare each strain so that I can get the best possible bud out there. It will be the forever debate of growing.....Hydro vs Soil. I recommend that every grower should do a run in soil and hydro do see whats best for them.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 12, 2011)

Had a HUGE reply all typed out.... hit the back button and it's gone. 40 minutes of typing lost into the interwebbings of cyberspace. Fuck.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 12, 2011)

It just happened again.... gonna go cool off


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I have done side by side test with Soil and Hydro....Yes Hydro does have massive growth and you harvest a lot more but nothing taste better then plants grown in soil plus soil is more forgiving then Hydro. I seem to do less work with Hydro which I like a lot. They both have there pros and cons but I feel its the grower's preference and what they are comfortable with. I do both cause I like to compare each strain so that I can get the best possible bud out there. It will be the forever debate of growing.....Hydro vs Soil. I recommend that every grower should do a run in soil and hydro do see whats best for them.
> 
> 
> Peace
> ...


Aha! Hydro vs. Soil debate. Love it.

You're right, friend. The hydro def has its drawbacks. So not really much of a debate here. I'm not only gonna agree with you on taste, but I gotta throw smell in there too. Especially with OGK, in hydro, sometimes the smell/tastes characteristics go all over the place due to the accelerated growth of my style of hydro. I've been frustrated by this in the past and that's why I'm seriously thinking about switching to advanced nutes as I'm told they were specifically formulated for canna unlike the GH I use now.

You're preaching to the choir when you talk about quality of good soil vs. hydro. I believe whenever I brought up the topic, I was always clear to give due props to the soil masters. And I'll do it again now here. I've said it before whenever I've opened my pie hole on the topic: Nothing, and I mean nothing, beats a master organic soil grow done by some old dude with a beard who makes his own mixes and such. I'm not about to start messing with soil at this point in my game because I'm clueless about it, but I'm thinking about a nute brand change for my next. Something more expensive and better for weed.

edit: but oh my gosh if it doesn't grow faster, faster, faster, bigger, bigger, bigger in hydro. That's the trade-off I guess. And compared to the difference in high and taste compared to the difference between say six ounces and ten ounces? And also hydro creating growth vigor that soil can't match? (I've seen many side by sides by expert growers doing a soil pot and a hydro bucket of the exact same strain under the same light. It really is no comparison, the soil plant seems to trail by weeks in growth and never really catches up or thickens up like the hydro). It is a trade off to be sure, but for all those reasons, you can count me among the strictly water heads any day of the week. Peace!

Edit again:
oh, but I've done some laughable soil attempts early on too. So there is that. Quite embarrassing. Lol. So I guess instead of 'graduating' from soil to hydro, I found that soil was too intuitive for me and therefore more difficult, so I moved to, to me, the easier, more exact method of hydro. My intuition isn't very strong, so I opt for digital readouts. Lol. I think there's a true grower's intuition that is commonly known as 'green thumb.' That is more associated with soil imo. I don't consider myself as having a green thumb, but rather a light blue digital tri-meter.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> It just happened again.... gonna go cool off


Lol.

Smoke a bowl, dude. It'll come back to you.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I here that, Central heating and A/C FTW! Wishing I had my apartment still. I could fit probably two 4x4x6 tents in my closet :U. It was a sweet 1 bdrm. Have you scoped out where you would put your babies?


It might be a few weeks until I know where I'm going for sure. When looking for a house, the only thing I'll be searching for is a place for my babies lol Trust me... if the house cannot accommodate my plants, it won't work for me. I found a few, but one that I really like. When I go check a few of them out I'll know more.



lordjin said:


> Powerhouse setup. The lights, the wiring, the room, the air movement. Wow.
> 
> Only thing is, there is a balance to the circle of activity in a grow room. I ramble on about it in my journal, but I'm not sure how many are taking that philolosphy to heart.
> 
> ...


First off thanks for stopping by. It's always good to get experience tips, opinions or thoughts from other people. It's appreciated and always welcomed here. 

Originally I asked about hydro and my grower friends recommended I start out with soil. If not for anything other than getting experience with growing and understanding plants in general. My experience with plants is non-existent so I needed to start out slow. Soil is a little confusing but I'm learning so that is expected on my part. I think with hydro I would have been completely lost. That's not to say it's out of the question but I would like to get a few grows under my belt before moving on to hydro. It is something to consider when I get in my new place and things start going well. 

I agree with you on the light/energy comment. These ladies are starving and I'm not feeding them properly. A friend of mine owns a few hydro supply stores in my area and this is the conclusion we came to. My next feed will be with 1/2 to 3/4 strength nutrients. Just looking at the Humboldt feed schedule I know I've been under feeding, especially now that they are in week 2 of flower. They are dying for more nutes (literally lol). My pH is between 6.6 and 6.9 and hasn't fluctuated much since day one. This next feed will tell me a lot about the future of my plants. I'm staying optimistic!



ru4r34l said:


> I think there are many problems improperly diagnosed as nutrient burn which has led many to ALWAYS error on the side of less is more, with my current lemon skunk grow I am feeding 4 plants using a modified recirculating program and have been as high as 2200 PPM and i am only about 2 weeks in to flower so it will get higher.
> 
> I have read lot's on lemon skunk and they seem to be able to take up loads of nutrients. It may be a bad idea to do any foliar feeding if the leaves are malformed; maybe wait until they have shown visible signs of recovery, best of luck.
> 
> regards,


That's good to hear. Most likely my plants are pissed from being under fed. I've done a little reading on foliar feeding, and most people seem to think it's a fast way to an easy fix?? This topic: The Lost Art of Foliar Feeding has some good tips about foliar feeding. I may hold off for now though or until I see some positive progress from my lemon skunks.



lordjin said:


> Lol.
> 
> Smoke a bowl, dude. It'll come back to you.


Exactly what I did! and I didn't touch the fucking mouse this time! haha


----------



## mugan (Jul 13, 2011)

so when you planing on the feed, are they dry yet ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> so when you planing on the feed, are they dry yet ?


The master kush are pretty dry right now, but the others aren't. I was going to wait until tomorrow and do them all at once.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, you got hydro shop guy. You're golden.

edit:
Then, damn. Wait. You got hydro shop guy's ear to bend and you didn't go for it? I coulda walked you through it through this here website, but if you got a hydro shop owner friend, then by all means try to start a water grow in your new area. And hey, you have enough light power / space to do a side by side hydro / soil yourself if you want to. You could show us all yourself what I mean by the difference.

Peace, bro.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The master kush are pretty dry right now, but the others aren't. I was going to wait until tomorrow and do them all at once.


After a second, third and fourth look I ended up feeding them just now:

In each 5gal bucket of water:
3 tsp Micro
3 tsp Grow
4 tsp Bloom
1/2 tsp Equilibrium
2 tsp molasses
1 tsp Sea Green

This is the most nutes they've ever had. Hopefully all goes well...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, you got hydro shop guy. You're golden.
> 
> edit:
> Then, damn. Wait. You got hydro shop guy's ear to bend and you didn't go for it? I coulda walked you through it through this here website, but if you got a hydro shop owner friend, then by all means try to start a water grow in your new area. And hey, you have enough light power / space to do a side by side hydro / soil yourself if you want to. You could show us all yourself what I mean by the difference.
> ...


Him and his employees all agreed that soil would be best for me given my circumstances. Not to mention I didn't know you existed until today! haha

I have two people waiting for my move and my harvest to sign me up as their caregiver. Right now it would be pointless to sign them up. So when I do move, the plan will be to set up a 3 room system; clone room, veg room and flower room. With 3 patients I will be allowed 36 plants at one time. I'd like to eventually have 5 patients (5 is max) and a harvest every couple of weeks but that's down the road a ways. First I need to see how this grow turns out. If it's a bust, I may sell off the equipment and get a day job. If it turns out good, then I'll start to put the plan into place. We'll see what happens!


----------



## mugan (Jul 13, 2011)

noice you gonna be expanding hehe .


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

Indeed, but I need to know if I can do this right first lol When midnight comes tonight I will be nervous as hell. That's when the lights come on. That's also when I'll most likely see if I helped or hurt my ladies.

Off to court I go! Yay! 



NOT.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 13, 2011)

I am not familiar with the product you are using. Is grow supposed to be used when flowering?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I am not familiar with the product you are using. Is grow supposed to be used when flowering?


According to Humboldts feed chart all three nutrients are used up through the 5th week of flower. After the 5th week the only one I stop using is the Grow (these are my base nutrients) and the attached pic shows the feed schedule.





Edit: My last feeding was not exactly as the chart suggested, but I'm still afraid to over nute! If they look like they enjoyed their feeding last night then I'll bump it up a little more next week. By week 4 I should be using full strength.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Aha! Hydro vs. Soil debate. Love it.
> 
> You're right, friend. The hydro def has its drawbacks. So not really much of a debate here. I'm not only gonna agree with you on taste, but I gotta throw smell in there too. Especially with OGK, in hydro, sometimes the smell/tastes characteristics go all over the place due to the accelerated growth of my style of hydro. I've been frustrated by this in the past and that's why I'm seriously thinking about switching to advanced nutes as I'm told they were specifically formulated for canna unlike the GH I use now.
> 
> ...


Nice post bro, have you ever tried Coco? I heard its almost like the best of both worlds...not really sure, I am trying a CoCo now but having a lot of problems getting dialed in using coco. I think my problem is that I treat the coco like a soil grow and I am probably wrong. When the winter gets here, I am going strictly Hydro and Summer months Soil. I have 3 DWC going right now and the heat is killing me. I am still a nOOb at Hydro and learned summer months and hydro dont mix cause of the damn temps. Do you run hydro during the summer?

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Indeed, but I need to know if I can do this right first lol When midnight comes tonight I will be nervous as hell. That's when the lights come on. That's also when I'll most likely see if I helped or hurt my ladies.
> 
> Off to court I go! Yay!
> 
> ...


Good luck bro!!!!


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 13, 2011)

I use HB products and i am very happy with it i use grow ,micro,bloom just like you ,i also use HB Honey ,then awesome blossom in flower ,first week of flower i use MOAB and Last 2 weeks of Flower i use MOAB,also molasses at he very end ,I drench my soil every time i feed or water till i have a good run off Yes i use the chart and go by it full strength . Happy Farming <Cajun I just harvested yesterday in drying box now


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> And also consider that the intensity of the light without enough nute compounded the problem. Hey, it's better than the dreaded lock-out I guess.
> 
> With hydro, you go by the numeric readouts on metering instruments to tell how much your plants are feeding, making it much more precise than soil. You also know exactly what the ph is at all times, again, unlike soil.
> 
> ...


I agree.........

You nailed it, EXACTLY the way I think about hydro vs. "soil". The only grows that I ever had that went 100% as perfect as I could imagine were on flood/drain tables.

Green till the end, GIANT colas, and large "quantities" with hydro.

Nearly all soil/soil-less grows I have done, including my current coco grow are fraught with deficiencies, burns, lockout, stunting.......in some form or another.

The work involved in mixing, then pouring copious amounts of water/food, nevermind breaking apart, mixing soil-less mediums, breathing in dust..............aching fucking back.

"Soil" based grows are ten times the work, for less results.......at least in my experience.....though my current coco grow is yielding positive results, but is a deficiency nightmare.

As far as taste of final smoke..................I have smoked sweet tasting hydro and shitty tasting organic bud. IME, the biggest factor in taste is how well it is dried/cured. All I know is my Juicy Fruit harvests tasted very good, and no one ever complained.

As far as soil being more forgiving.................I don't see it that way. The only thing I can say is..........it can be so much more forgiving when driving on ice if you slow down half the speed. But hydro is like putting on tire chains and grabbing 3 more gears, hearing the turbo wind out. Sorry for the trucker analogy............I've put over 15000 km this month LOL

All in all, I would give ANYTHING to be able to get my old flood/drain setup back.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

So far it looks like the ladies enjoyed their feed yesterday. When the lights came on they were very perky, which I haven't seen in a few days. The lemon skunks look the same. I'm starting to think I've been over watering them. It's been 3-4 days and they're still drooping. No new growth from what I can see so I'm at the worried stage with this strain. Instead of feeding them with the master kush and blue cheese I'm going to try waiting an extra day or so to let them dry out. That has to be the problem at this point. Damn sativas! I'll grab some pics next time I go down there tonight. The master kush and cheese are flowering nicely 




wildcajun said:


> I use HB products and i am very happy with it i use grow ,micro,bloom just like you ,i also use HB Honey ,then awesome blossom in flower ,first week of flower i use MOAB and Last 2 weeks of Flower i use MOAB,also molasses at he very end ,I drench my soil every time i feed or water till i have a good run off Yes i use the chart and go by it full strength . Happy Farming <Cajun I just harvested yesterday in drying box now


Since I'm using powder Kool Bloom I think I missed my mark of when I should have used it. I see more and more people use their bloom boosters during the first week, then again in the last two weeks. This is the second week of flower already. Could I add 1/4 strength of the kool bloom powder with my next nute feed and be safe?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

Blue Cheese:




Master Kush:


Lemon Skunk (looking pathetic!):


The Garden of Weeden (i'm stupid):



Moving these things a few weeks from now is a scary ass thought... not sure how that's going to work. When I find a place, hopefully soon, I'll be figuring out a plan to move them. Should be an interesting day to say the least ahahahaha


----------



## mugan (Jul 14, 2011)

so i take it they gave you 2 weeks? , any the plants look good hope the feed helped a little

EDIT: and as for the droopy plant, this is why i think its all in the roots

this is my last grow, this lady had to be prematured 

before i fucked her roots with over watering and over feeding

after i fucked her rots lol 

see its a little similar with what ur plant is showing 
thats all new growth and for me sadly it was bud


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 14, 2011)

They would have given me 10 days to get out if I wouldn't have hired an attorney at the last minute. Basically I paid $200 for an extra 20 days, so I got 30 days total. August 15th is D-Day.

So mugan, do you think there is any saving the lemon skunks or are they screwed? I know you mentioned h202 before, but if they have been over watered, would the h202 still help or is it too late? I know these plants are going to be low on the yield so if I have to pull them it's not a huge deal. The kush and cheese plants are looking pretty damn good and should have a nice yield overall. It would suck since the skunk smells so awesome.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 14, 2011)

I looks as if the Lemon Skunk may be getting over what looks to be an over-watering situation, do not fret just yet as the Lemon Skunk should fill out nicely. Mine have finished stretching and now are starting to look a little better.

The garden of WEEDEN is looking mighty tasty.

regards,


----------



## mugan (Jul 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> They would have given me 10 days to get out if I wouldn't have hired an attorney at the last minute. Basically I paid $200 for an extra 20 days, so I got 30 days total. August 15th is D-Day.
> 
> So mugan, do you think there is any saving the lemon skunks or are they screwed? I know you mentioned h202 before, but if they have been over watered, would the h202 still help or is it too late? I know these plants are going to be low on the yield so if I have to pull them it's not a huge deal. The kush and cheese plants are looking pretty damn good and should have a nice yield overall. It would suck since the skunk smells so awesome.


i suggested H2O2 cuz it has an extra Oxygen molecule that gets released when its agitated so it gets oxygen yo your roots quick fast it comes in handy when you have home made soil like mine and the roots aren't well established some times when i make it rain on a young plant the soil will hold a lot of water and the plant will droop for to long at that point i kno the roots have no O2 so i use thi H2O2 to get some O to my roots and usually the H2O2 will expand my soil leaving it airated so that even after there is no more H2O2 air can get to my roots even is the soil is still wet ( try it out get some H2O2 in a container of soil you will see what i mean) also as it releases the extra molecule it kills micro organisms so your soil will be sterilized (not fully but it could help with root rot) wort case if you do it would be, your roots get oxygen and your soil gets sterile best case your roots are suffocated so the h20s get oxygen in there so your plant shows sings of recovery and you know know what the problem is and can work toward a fix


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 14, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> I looks as if the Lemon Skunk may be getting over what looks to be an over-watering situation, do not fret just yet as the Lemon Skunk should fill out nicely. Mine have finished stretching and now are starting to look a little better.
> 
> The garden of WEEDEN is looking mighty tasty.
> 
> regards,


Thanks man. I'm being patient and praying for a good turn around for them.





mugan said:


> i suggested H2O2 cuz it has an extra Oxygen molecule that gets released when its agitated so it gets oxygen yo your roots quick fast it comes in handy when you have home made soil like mine and the roots aren't well established some times when i make it rain on a young plant the soil will hold a lot of water and the plant will droop for to long at that point i kno the roots have no O2 so i use thi H2O2 to get some O to my roots and usually the H2O2 will expand my soil leaving it airated so that even after there is no more H2O2 air can get to my roots even is the soil is still wet ( try it out get some H2O2 in a container of soil you will see what i mean) also as it releases the extra molecule it kills micro organisms so your soil will be sterilized (not fully but it could help with root rot) wort case if you do it would be, your roots get oxygen and your soil gets sterile best case your roots are suffocated so the h20s get oxygen in there so your plant shows sings of recovery and you know know what the problem is and can work toward a fix


With the pots and soil I'm using my plants root systems should be getting more than enough oxygen. If I over watered the skunks then I guess all I can do is give them a few more days. If they don't get better by the weekend then I'll have to try something like h202.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Nice post bro, have you ever tried Coco? I heard its almost like the best of both worlds...not really sure, I am trying a CoCo now but having a lot of problems getting dialed in using coco. I think my problem is that I treat the coco like a soil grow and I am probably wrong. When the winter gets here, I am going strictly Hydro and Summer months Soil. I have 3 DWC going right now and the heat is killing me. I am still a nOOb at Hydro and learned summer months and hydro dont mix cause of the damn temps. Do you run hydro during the summer?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB



What is this coco? Please elaborate. Is it a fibrous medium or is it loose like soil? I've heard talk of its benefits in terms of mimicking the natural process of soil, without actually being soil. So what is it? Sorry, I'm a noob in lots of ways myself.

I don't have problems with hot hydro water because I'm running a dedicated chiller line. It gets so hot in my box that I wouldn't be able to grow without it whether summer or winter. But sure, the chiller and the ac work a lot harder in the summer, so I try to avoid having a grow going in the hottest months. Unfortunately, I'd have to fire up my engine again like right now if I want a harvest by Christmas.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 14, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> I agree.........
> 
> You nailed it, EXACTLY the way I think about hydro vs. "soil". The only grows that I ever had that went 100% as perfect as I could imagine were on flood/drain tables.
> 
> ...


Right, how could I forget the more labor-intensive aspect of dirt farming? Messing with all that dust and pouring gallons of water during flush time or emergency flush.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 14, 2011)

@lordjin.....

Coco is the shells of coconuts, beaten and extruded into fibre, then used as a medium. Works awesome........but it has some down falls at least in my experience.

Has good drainage, and good retention at the same time. I like it, but I have to get it more dialed in I think for my needs.

I think what got me is that I assumed I would have OK growth rate, but my plants TOOK OFF in it. Now, I am playing catch up on nutes, which is tricky because it holds some of bad traits of soil mediums, like nute lock.

Like I said, I would LOVE my old flood/drain setup back. I think it's Hempy Rubbermaid time for me on the next batch. The lazyman's hydro.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 15, 2011)

I was going to water my kush plants tonight but decided to give them another day. I'm wondering if I should feed just water or give more nutes. They haven't been getting much for nutrients and they still look it. They perked up from their last feeding but there are leaves still showing new signs of deficiencies. Their last feed was Tuesday and tomorrow is Friday. Any suggestions? Water or nutes?

Under the skunk plants I noticed some type of white mold on some of the root ends. I'm curious if this is from over watering or just the environment?? The humidity isn't high or low, right around 50% at all times. White mold looking shit on my roots scares me. Maybe an h202 bath should be in the works for these ladies...

Also on the cheese plants I started to lose some bottom leaves:


One leaf was laying on the top of the soil. It was yellow and mighty crispy.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone? Ideas? Suggestions? Criticism? I'm supposed to feed tonight but I'm not sure what to feed. Water or nutes (see above post)


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 15, 2011)

OK not sure where you are at it has been 5 weeks since your thread started,are you in flower now ? anyway if you did not feed them last time full strength I would feed them again full power I would go with 4 Mil grow 4 Mil micro 4mil bloom, if you are in flower now add a flower booster to that also 
drench real good and leave them alone for a few days they will be fine feel each pot after drenching take notice of the weight don't water/feed again until pots are lighter "a lot lighter"Happy Farming ,Cajun


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 15, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> OK not sure where you are at it has been 5 weeks since your thread started,are you in flower now ? anyway if you did not feed them last time full strength I would feed them again full power I would go with 4 Mil grow 4 Mil micro 4mil bloom, if you are in flower now add a flower booster to that also
> drench real good and leave them alone for a few days they will be fine feel each pot after drenching take notice of the weight don't water/feed again until pots are lighter "a lot lighter"Happy Farming ,Cajun


Thanks for the reply. Tomorrow marks the start of week 3 of flower. Tuesday was their last feeding which consisted of 1/2 strength nutes. Tonight I'll try full strength I guess. My bloom booster (kool bloom powder) is 2-45-28. It's supposed to be used for the last two weeks only. Going to read up to see if it's ok to feed them the KB this early.


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 15, 2011)

I use MOAB for my bloom booster and it says use first 2 weeks of flower and last 2 weeks of flower real powerful stuff ,Are you saying you have never feed the girls full strength nutes before???? Cajun


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 15, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> I use MOAB for my bloom booster and it says use first 2 weeks of flower and last 2 weeks of flower real powerful stuff ,Are you saying you have never feed the girls full strength nutes before???? Cajun


Nope never full strength. The first two times they got nutes it was just under 1/4 and that was during veg. Tuesday was the most they've ever had and that was only 1/2 strength.

Seeing as tonight is still their '2nd week' I think I'll give them a tiny does of the KB and see how they like it.


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 15, 2011)

Well on week 3 i would not give them any MOAB they would already have been fed probably twice with full strength ,what ever the app is not sure think it is 1/4 teaspoon per gal. not sure .My girls get full strength micro,bloom , grow ,Humbolt roots and 1 cap of hydrogen peroxide in every gallon of water /food ,for bugs i use FFOF also so they did not get fed in the girls 21 days of there life then the nutes came in maybe 3 times before flower ,when flower started went with the Micro,bloom,grow and roots and then MOAB for the first two weeks ,maybe 2 feedings , 3 rd week drop the roots , but start using a product called awesome Blossom 2-11-11 ,Humboldt Honey , last 2 weeks drop the Awesome blossom start Moab and molasses some where in there i flushed once in Veg and once at the end of flower with Flora Flush,Cajun


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 15, 2011)

Dubz, just curious if you got to be out of your place by the 15th of August will your grow be finished by then? If not, what are you going to do, chop them early or transport them somewhere else? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright wildcajun, I just fed the master kush and blue cheese a nice nute solution. 7 tsp of Bloom, 3 tsp of Grow, 4 tsp of Micro, 1 tps Sea Green, 1/2 tsp Kool Bloom & 1/2 tsp of Verde. Hope they can handle it all...if not, I'm blaming you! ahaha just kidding just kidding!



bekindbud said:


> Dubz, just curious if you got to be out of your place by the 15th of August will your grow be finished by then? If not, what are you going to do, chop them early or transport them somewhere else?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


My guess is that they will need to be moved. The master kush will be really close and the cheese will follow. I'm weighing out my options right now. I had a friend come by today and offer his services. He has a brand new 10x12 room with 4 Quantum 1000 ballasts and 4 8" Bigfoot hoods along with some other goodies. Only problem is that he lives in a two bedroom house on a slab and his bedroom is one room, grow room is the other. I wouldn't be able to visit them daily since he lives about 35 miles one way so I may have to pass on that option. It sounds sweet but I need to be close to them or under the same roof. Making that drive every day or two would kill my wallet. Gas is expensive and my truck is a gas hog. Tomorrow I will explore other possibilities. I have a few others to consider.


----------



## mugan (Jul 16, 2011)

lolz worst comes to worst you can hang em in some trees and drench them in neem guerrilla style


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 16, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz worst comes to worst you can hang em in some trees and drench them in neem guerrilla style


Shiiiiit, not in my ghetto ass neighborhood LOL Those things would be gone within the hour.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 16, 2011)

Before the ladies were fed last night a few of them looked pretty shrug. I was super tired so I didn't wait up to see how they would react. When I walked in their room first thing this morning I was greeted by some happy & perky ladies  Thankfully the nutes were a success. I'll probably post some more pics tonight since it's the start of week 3. Happy days.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Before the ladies were fed last night a few of them looked pretty shrug. I was super tired so I didn't wait up to see how they would react. When I walked in their room first thing this morning I was greeted by some happy & perky ladies  Thankfully the nutes were a success. I'll probably post some more pics tonight since it's the start of week 3. Happy days.



It's always sweet when you see the ladies have perked up, while you were sleeping. "Well.........helloooooo there !"

Almost like breakfast in bed, served by a nude Mila Kunis...........

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## wildcajun (Jul 16, 2011)

ok gotta ask did you feed them that much per gal of water ,i hope not you should be using a 1 teaspoon solution per gallon per Nute, that is what the chart says . about the HBproducts


----------



## mugan (Jul 16, 2011)

does this mean there doing good now


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 16, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> It's always sweet when you see the ladies have perked up, while you were sleeping. "Well.........helloooooo there !"
> 
> Almost like breakfast in bed, served by a nude Mila Kunis...........
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics.


 Indeed! I was still wiping sleep from my eyes when I walked in. Thanks to them I've had an awesome morning  It wasn't waking up next to a naked Mila Kunis, actually not even close but still made my day none the less!



wildcajun said:


> ok gotta ask did you feed them that much per gal of water ,i hope not you should be using a 1 teaspoon solution per gallon per Nute, that is what the chart says . about the HBproducts


 It was around 1/2 strength again since I just fed them the same thing Tuesday. I mix my nutes in a 5 gal bucket. Those amounts were the total added to each 5gal bucket. I'm going off of the HB feed chart, basic 3 part conventional. 






mugan said:


> does this mean there doing good now


The master kush and cheese are doing awesome. The lemon skunk still look like shit. I'm at a loss with these ladies. A friend of mine offered to take them into his veg room for a few weeks and throw them into flower when his others go into 12/12. I'll have to split half of the yield with him but at this point it might be worth it. They've been drooping and haven't grown in about a week.


----------



## joco (Jul 16, 2011)

im pumped my next feed is gonna be the bloom formula. Im still using the technaflora line on mine and loving it.....it sucks you have to move your grow...are you planning ahead for the heatwave thats comming??? ive started freezing gallon jugs that way i can keep the room cool


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> @lordjin.....
> 
> Coco is the shells of coconuts, beaten and extruded into fibre, then used as a medium. Works awesome........but it has some down falls at least in my experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll stick with rockwool and hydroton ! 

I don't want to hijack Dubbz's thread, so I'll talk about his grow. I think you should give more nutes... but gradually, and see how the plants respond for your next move. Can you take macro photos of this white mold on your roots?


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 17, 2011)

holy hellfire......... I am a week away from starting my first grow, doing 6x6 1000w closet grow, you are now my hero....... this is crazy informative, please dont take this the wrong way but the fact that things didnt go perfectly for you only taught me more about growing(and im sure it taught you 1000% x more). 
I also have ALOT of people around me that are experienced growers so im hoping to have a good support system like you did...... you have given me such hope for my 1st harvest.
Cheers and i wish you all the best in your move. Thanx for all the hard work you have done to share your 1st grow


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 17, 2011)

Philo, watch Lordjin's grows as well, he had literally the most beautiful Hydroponic grow I've seen up to date.
But I don't pay much attention to Hydro personally, I'm more of a soil guy.
This website will help you out immensely.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 17, 2011)

I have heard good things about MOAB from Steez. He knows someone else who gets great results.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea my brother brought up moab to me, he was telling me where you would have one bud site.. it would replicate itself and form another bud on the opposite side ...

i also went to the local hydro-store and brought this up to them and they said the same... i'm 100% going to be using it when i hit 6th week of flower.


oh and I think it's called mother of all bloom... you can get a small jar of it for like 16$


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 17, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> holy hellfire......... I am a week away from starting my first grow, doing 6x6 1000w closet grow, you are now my hero....... this is crazy informative, please dont take this the wrong way but the fact that things didnt go perfectly for you only taught me more about growing(and im sure it taught you 1000% x more).
> I also have ALOT of people around me that are experienced growers so im hoping to have a good support system like you did...... you have given me such hope for my 1st harvest.
> Cheers and i wish you all the best in your move. Thanx for all the hard work you have done to share your 1st grow


Thanks for the inspiring words! They are much appreciated, and no offense taken bro. We're all here to learn from one another, be it by making mistakes or by making the right decisions The best advice I can give you from everything I've done and learned is to make sure you feed your plants properly. Turns out I was under feeding my plants for a few weeks and didn't figure it out until my second week of flower. Most of them are doing well now and looking better each new day. My lemon skunk plants, well...those are another story lol Working on a fix for them tonight! 


I'm using Kool Bloom powder from General Hydroponics which has an NPK of 2-45-28. The MOAB is 1-52-34, so they are relatively close. I didn't hear about MOAB until a week ago. The KB will be just as good with the Humboldt line I'm using. The only thing that has me worried is this talk of plants turning hermie from using the KB powder. I added a trace amount of it to my last feed (1/2 tsp in 5gal of water) but I'm going to stop using it all together until week 5. It's recommended to be used during the last 2 weeks of flower and that's all I'm going to do. No plants with balls gonna be growing in my garden! F that!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh shit, about the mold. There may be nothing there since I've let them dry out for 5 days but we'll see very soon. I have a friend coming by so I'll have her help me take some pics. Trying to hold a pot and take pics at the same time would be rough lol which is why I have no pics of it yet.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 18, 2011)

Last night I flushed the lemon skunks and followed up with a 1/2 strength nute solution. Tonight I'm hoping to see some type of change. The master kush got just water and the cheese were still a little moist so I left them alone. Tonight I plan to feed the cheese straight water and the kush are getting a full strength nute solution.

On a side note I picked up some green crack last night and got a free gram of lemon haze. Both of these were a great smoke. The green crack gave me a wicked buzz. I took 3 hits and was feeling great, but after the 4th is when the buzz intensified. It put my friend to sleep lol but not me. This is a strain I definitely want to grow. The buds were super dense and the smell was amazing. The lemon haze I wasn't expecting much from the looks of it, but it turned out to be another really good smoke. It was really smooth. Most weed makes me cough, but not the lemon haze. I couldn't finish the bowl I packed and never coughed once. I was high as hell for over 2 hours.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 18, 2011)

Super lemon haze is fire bro.. green crack is good too.. both are good sativa's ... If you run em .. just train em alot because they like to get wild indoors.. but if you lst and top em.. you still can make a nice little indoor sativa bush


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

So today I had some left over water sitting in a bucket and decided to test it with my shitty ph prong tester. It was above 7, maybe like 7.2-7.3. Every other time I've tested the tap water it was at a solid 7.0. The reason for me checking it again today is that all my plants seem to be acting funny. The cheese plant has yellow leaves falling off the bottom daily, the top of the plant is really light green when it was never that light green before. Most of the fan leaf stems have turned purple as well. This is a nitrogen def. from what I read, but my kush plants, receiving the same water/nutes, looks fine in the color department, no purple veins or bright yellow leaves falling off. The kush plants have calcium def. for sure, and the bottom fan leaves are turning yellow-ish, but not falling off. Some of the bottom yellowing leaves have necrotic spots on them, but not all of them.

I can never seem to get this right. I have to admit, I have no clue what Im doing anymore. Constantly fighting with my plants is becoming more and more frustrating. Sure these plants are forgiving, but I'm jacking them up and I don't know why. I'm headed to the grocery store to get some gallon jugs of distilled water and I'll try using that for a week. If nothing changes then I just don't know. Trying to stay optimistic, but these ladies sure know how to ruffle my feathers.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

Noooo! That's not good news.
Are you sure there isn't a nutrient lockout?
Are you in soil/hydro I forget..
Have you been flushing her regularly if in soil?
Why don't you just invest in pH regulators if you're going to buy so much bottled water?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on anymore. They are in soil (Fox Farm, Happy Frog & worm castings). I've flushed all the plants once, the lemon skunks twice. The water I was using to flush was straight from the tap, which I'm thinking was the problem all along. I'm well over my budget for this grow so anything over $20 at a time isn't going to happen unfortunately. The bottled water thing is a test to see if there is any difference. 

I picked up 10 gallons of R/O water for $.59 a gal so it was cheap. I used 3 gallons to feed the cheese ladies last night. When my kush plants are thirsty, they droop a little. The cheese plants were getting fed every other day and were drooping yesterday which is why I watered. It's the whole watering/feeding thing that I can't seem to get right. When I think they're thirsty, they're not. 5 hours after I watered they were still droopy, so now I'm thinking I'm over watering. I'm going in a circle that always leads back to an issue. Then my frustration kicks in and I start reading. Then I can never find a definitive answer and get confused. That's when I make the wrong decisions I guess. The pots are light as a feather so I water, then somehow they act like I'm over watering. Doesn't make sense...

One thing I've noticed is that my soil is super compacted. When I water the plants I pour in a little at a time so it all gets soaked up. It's been taking longer and longer for them to soak up the water lately. Without a good soil tester I'll most likely continue to beat myself up and run in circles.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

I would save the bottled water money to get a decent ph meter.. it will make all the difference in the world.. they have some cheapy digital ones for 20-30 bucks.. sometimes even cheaper.. they might have to be calibrated more often .. but its a nessarcy tool for growing in my opinion.. If your ph is correct when you water .. then you know your not getting lockout from ph.. and you can feed and diagnose the actual deficiencies .. but if you ph is wrong.. you will never know what the problems are.. the plant might look deficient .. but it can just be a lock out by improper ph.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

That's exactly what it is man. I'm fighting my soils pH... The bottled water is just a test though. The pH of the r/o water is about 6.7 which is better than 7.2 for right now. If I keep using my tap water I'll be doing more harm than good. 

Would this work? Digital pH Tester

It seems like that's the same damn thing I have except digital.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally would never use that one.. I dont use the SOIL ph testers... just the water ones.... With a regular ph meter.. you just check the runoff ph.. that way you know what the soil is doing to your water.. If you water with 6.5 PH'd water.. and it comes out 5.0 in the runoff.. then you know you need to water with a 8.0 ph'd water in order to have a soil ph of 6.5 ... this is just a drastic example of how you can adjust the ph by checking runoff. In my personal situation.. I water with 7.2 ph'd water.. and get a runoff of 6.4-6.6 works perfect for me. I cant tell you how many headache's were eliminated with a decent ph meter.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hanna-HI-98103-Digital-pH-Meter-Tester-Checker-HI98103-/350475894375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5199fdbe67#ht_3019wt_1159

Something like that would be better .. it even comes with solution to calibrate it .... it will be the best 30 bucks you EVER spent ..


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/0-14-water-Digital-pH-Meter-Tester-Hydroponic-Aquarium-/110668142343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c455d707#ht_1795wt_1392

Here is one I used at first.. Worked fine.. just had to calibrate it a little more often.. and thats easy .. Ill explain how to do it if ya need help with it


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

Your soil mixture's water retention could be too high, try adding perlite to your mixture at about 1/4 or 1/3 total mix.
Also you could just be plain overwatering.
Heavily compacted/Clay like soils have almost no oxygen available to the roots, you'll have to get your mixture right next time, and avoid pressure on the soil surface.

If you are planning on flushing for the next week or so with pure water, put all the worms you can find in your dirt to stir up the dirt, break down dead nutrients, and aerate the soil.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

Indica..hit the nail on the head with that.. I purposely use an excessive amount of perlite to remedy overwatering/ lack of oxygen.. I would much rather have to water every other day because the pots are drying out too fast.. then have to sit and wait for evaporations because they are waterlogged and the soil wont dry.. Try getting a fan under the canopy to help with the evaporation of the water .. if they are staying wet too long... since repoting is not really an option .


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright I just ordered the first one you used. I only had 24 bucks in my paypal so it'll have to do!
If I need help calibrating it I'll hit you up. Thanks for the help. It's much appreciated bro.

Another quick question, what do you use to bring the pH to where you need it? I've seen that pH up and down stuff and figure that would be an easy way to adjust it.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

Evaporating water is a waste of time.. Much better to get the soil mix correct, and let the plant DRINK as much as she can instead.
Although evaporation could lead to higher humidity I think.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

*my entire reply just got erased... going to try again damnit.

These are the 5gal Warrior Pots that I'm using. With these and the soils I'm using, I can't see my roots having an issue receiving oxygen but I am the noob here... 

The temps in my room are on the rise this week since there's a major heatwave going on. The last two days it's gotten up to 88F, and that's with my a/c unit and all my fans. I check the pots and they are super light... I think they are drying out so I feed/water them. I'm pretty convinced that my entire issue is balancing my pH. Once I get this tester in the mail and start to balance my pH, I'll go from there. 

Humidity is under control with a brand new 70 pint dehumidifier that runs during the lights off cycle. When lights and fans are on it rarely ever gets above 50%.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Another quick question, what do you use to bring the pH to where you need it? I've seen that pH up and down stuff and figure that would be an easy way to adjust it.


I use the Ph up and down.. believe its General Hydroponics brand.. ur nutes might change ur ph too.. so make sure to test the water after you mix them in ... There are house hold items that can change the ph for you .. lemon juice , Vinegar, ect.. but I just like the ph up and down because I pretty much know how much im gonna need and its consistent. I pretty confident that most of these mysterious problem will clear up once you get the ph dailed in .. I remember when I first started.. I had a ph testing kit.. it was the drops like you use for a swimming pool.. and it worked OK.. but then once I started to feed.. it was FUCKED.. i mean most of the nutes have colors to them.. so that fucks up the coloring of the drop kit. But once I got a little ph meter.. I really never had a problem.. made life WAY easier


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

That's awesome to know. I should have got a digital one from the jump but I got talked into buying that two pronged piece of shit at the last minute. . Anyways, it'll be here in a few days. Before then I'll grab the up and down stuff. Thanks again.

I just checked on my room, temp (80F), rH (58%), c02 (off, but still reading 1230ppm)... and I decided to take a peek at my ladies. My cheese plants are so perky right now and the lights don't come on for another 4 hours. Looks like they did need water and the r/o water was a good idea, so far. Tonight my kush ladies are getting 100% strength nutes with the r/o water. I don't have the ph meter yet, but it's gonna have to do for now.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

be careful feeding too heavy without a ph meter.. I know when I feed full strength .. my tap water.. which comes in at 8.5-8.8 can drop all the way into the 5's .. the nutes change the ph that much.. 

So lets say your RO water your feeding with tonight is at 6.5 then you add the nutes and ur ph drops VERY LOW you wont be able to tell without a meter.

Do you have any way to get the humidity down.. ur in flower now right? try to stay in the 40s in flower if possible..


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Evaporating water is a waste of time.. Much better to get the soil mix correct, and let the plant DRINK as much as she can instead.
> Although evaporation could lead to higher humidity I think.


If the pots are saturated the humidity would already be high at the plant level so thats kinda a mute point .. I agree that it is not the best thing to do.. I was saying a fan might help the pots dry out since changing a soil mix is nearly impossible during flower without harming or stressing the plants.. early flower is when the plants do most of their growing.. so too risk stressing them at that stage would ruin your yield.. Its all irrelevant now though since he has already responded that the pots are drying out easily.. seems he just needs to remedy the compaction of the soil.. your worm idea is good since repotting wouldnt be a good idea at this stage for the reasons mentioned above


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

alotaball said:


> be careful feeding too heavy without a ph meter.. I know when I feed full strength .. my tap water.. which comes in at 8.5-8.8 can drop all the way into the 5's .. the nutes change the ph that much..
> 
> So lets say your RO water your feeding with tonight is at 6.5 then you add the nutes and ur ph drops VERY LOW you wont be able to tell without a meter.
> 
> Do you have any way to get the humidity down.. ur in flower now right? try to stay in the 40s in flower if possible..


I'll use the meter I've been using to test the water before I feed. The thing is, even when I started out, everything was a solid 7. The water was 7.0, after adding nutes it was 7.0 and even the run off was 7.0 and sometimes just below 7 (6.8-6.9). Then when the probe enters the soil it reads the same thing, never going over 7.0. I'll check the soil at the bottom of the pot and the water before I do anything, but the kush ladies do need to be fed tonight. Not sure I can wait til that meter gets here.

I can get the humidity to whatever % I want really, My Dehumidifier is a beast. With the lights on it stays in the high 40's low 50's. I read that anything between 40-55% was ideal for mj. I just checked it while the lights are off and it's at 48%. That's about where it is most times. Sometimes it will pop into the 50's but it doesn't stay there long. The dehumidifier kicks on all my itself and within an hour it's back in the high 40's. Should I aim more towards the low 40's ya think?


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

Well you will be ok where your at humidity wise.. But once your buds get dense and sticky .. I would keep it at 45% or under.. just so you dont get bud rot .. or powdery mildew.. Plus when its low humidity seems the plants get a little frostier.. might just be an illusion to me lol.

I agree if you need to feed her.. feed her lol.. but maybe hold off on full strength till ya get the meter.. I only say this because if you burn em .. and have to flush .. you will have burn't plants with ph probs too.. and that can be a headache. What nutes are you using? .. how far into flower are ya?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in the middle of week 3 and I'm using Humboldt Micro, Grow, Bloom, Verde and Equilibrium. Then I have Sea Green as an additive. Kool Bloom powder for my bloom booster. Oh and I have a few jars of unsulphured molasses and a box of epsom salt.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's one of my cheese ladies upstairs in some regular light (19 days flower):




Sorry they're not better quality. All I have is this 5.0 mp camera from an old phone. Once they start getting bigger and frosty I'll borrow a better camera to get some pics. I'm gonna go get one of my kush ladies and bring her up for some pics under normal light too. Be back lata


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is my Master Kush upstairs under normal ligh (19 days flower)t:


----------



## norcal jedi (Jul 20, 2011)

Humboldt Nutrients FTW! big fan of there stuff.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

Shwag was here to show off his fine ass avatar and sub!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

haha, that avatar is mighty distra.... *boing* what was I saying??

Thanks for the sub bro!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are some big plants Dubbz..If you make till harvest your gonna be a happy camper.. I pulled 2.5 with the same lights and your plants piss all over mine size and training wise ... You see where some of the leaves are like a upsidedown canoe ? Mine did that when I gave them too much nitrogen .. or overwatered... the good thing though .. is most of em stopped after I fixed everything .. 2 of the plants had leaves like that all the way till harvest.. but they still came out stellar.. so its not too big of a deal I guess.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought I would add.. I really thought your plants were worse off then this by the problems you were describing .. they still look pretty damn good.. even with the little hitches I believe your still gonna get ALOT of quality smoke. Just dont do anything drastic.. sometimes chasing small problems leads to bigger one lol. I just got my fingers crossed your move doesnt hinder your chance to smoke some HOME GROWN


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I think it's the damn HPS light that throws everything off to me. Once I brought them upstairs and seen them under normal light, I was surprised how good they looked lol Kinda feel stupid for complaining so much!! It's all a learning process and I have been known to be impatient and easy to fluster lol One of these days I'll catch on and stop complaining 

The upside down canoeing could be from too much N. I've been using HB Verde which is like 16-2-1. The HB feed chart shows to stop using it during flower but that doesn't make sense to me. Why should I stop feeding the plant nitrogen? I don't think I should so I haven't. It could also be from over watering... I need to leave them sit for a few days in between feedings.

Tomorrow I'm going to make a call to see if these people will let me stay in my house if I agree to do some type of rental. If they'll agree to renting it to me for a few months I would have no worries about moving anything. I just need them to finish!!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck with the rental agreement... I feed nitrogen VERY lightly once I go to flower.. then taper off to none within a week on my fast finishing strains.. on my Sativas that will flower for 10+ weeks I keep a light nitrogen feed till about week 3.. but after that .. they just get what the soil has left to offer... I never feed any nitro within 4 weeks of them finishing... it taste like shit and can give you some airy buds... this is of course just all my opinion and experiences.. so take it or leave it LOL... 

On another note.. it is a trip what those HPS lights can do to your plants looks wise huh.. Under HPS light green looks yellow.. I try to get my girls out the tent and under normal light every 2 weeks for and inspection.. because its hard to really judge their health under those lights.. plus your pics come out soo much more brilliant and green under standard light. 

Looks like your still doing well.. I can tell you read a shit load or asked someone a million questions cus your stuff is looking legit.. specially since this is your first grow right dubbz?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah man, first grow. I've been reading and taking in information like crazy. I'm not working right now so I have the time to learn as much as possible. I'm constantly making sure my shit stays up to par so to speak. The first little sign of something that doesn't look right and I'm here searching or in my book searching lol This HAS to come out right or I'll be in a really bad place. I don't need to even think about that though...

I guess I'll hold off on the Verde on this grow. I remember reading something about the N staying with the plants for a long time, but my cheese plant has yellow leaves falling off every day. This is a nitrogen def from what I've read, so I guess I figured I'd feed it more N. Dude I appreciate your opinions and experiences more than you could know. Your grow was a huge success in my eyes and if mine comes close to that I'll be ecstatic. 

I'm still researching running a MH during the last few weeks of flower along with a HPS. I'm reading that the yield will be effected slightly, but the potency and resin production will increase. I'm still on the fence with my decision. There's still a few weeks to go before I make my decision. I want tight ass tric'd out buds!!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

Its kinda a judgement call with the nitro.. but expect some of those leaves to fall off.. the plan normally kills off some of the lower leaves that arent getting much light in flower... then after about 6-8 weeks in flower they alll start to yellow.. more with some strains then others...

Im confident that if you dont have problems with keeping a home for these girls.. ur grow will be more then successful


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok then I won't try to stop it anymore lol Preventative maintenance! I really have too much time on my hands...

If I wake up early enough tomorrow I'll find out if I can rent this house or not. My guess is NO but it won't hurt to ask.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

Im kinda in the same boat as you right now dubbz.. I am on disability till sept.. so I am home just over thinking all the time.. spending tons of money I shouldnt lol.. but now my daughter will be here anyday.. hopefully it will keep me out of my grow room so much lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this your first child? I know how it goes when a baby comes into the picture. They take away that one thing you love so much...SLEEP! You might actually have more time to attend your grow room lol You'll be awake after putting her back to sleep, might as well go check out the ladies!


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 20, 2011)

nice grow bro, loving the cheese.
subbed


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks man! 

My cheese plants are plump 

edit: be back in a bit, goin to play some rockband lol


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

na this is my second .. I have a 3 year old boy .. Im not too worried about sleep.. im fucked in that regard.. I have a back of a 90 year old with degrading disc.. herniation .. and now arthritus.. I havent slept well in 5 years or so ... I pretty much sleep 4 hrs a night .. if that.. Kinda crazy that I have adjusted too it now. I remember I had a nerve block done.. and I was pain free for a whole like 3 days lol.. I slept 10 hrs straight one night.. I felt like I was on speed the next day .. all fucking hyper lol. But the thing im dreading is diapers all over again... my son is finally potty trained completely as of 4 months ago.. and now im about to do it ALLL over again.. but its all good.. I wanted a boy and a girl.. I got a boy in a girl.. now im gonna get fixed.. lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahh very cool. 3 is a good age for your boy. I'm the same way with sleep. I get about 4 hours of solid sleep each night except I have no ailments. Hell, I haven't even seen my doctor in a few years. This is the main reason I got my caregiver card instead of my patient card, less shenanigans if shit ever hits the fan lol 

Best of luck with that whole getting fixed thing lol I couldn't do that. My girl would be getting that done! Hers can be reversed, ours can't.

Dude you have me second guessing myself... usually when my ladies droop a little I give them water and they perk up. Now I'm looking at them like maybe they're drooping from over watering or too much nitrogen lol. I ended up letting them go unfed tonight. Worst case they got an extra day to use every last bit of moisture in the soil. Tonight they will all get fed, including my sorry ass lemon skunks lol I can't believe these ladies only want water every 4 or 5 days but if thats what they like, thats what they get. The kush and cheese are thirsty every other day if not every day.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like I should have watered last night... a couple of my kush ladies are wilting really bad on the lower parts. The temp in my room was at 93F when I checked it earlier. It's been staying super hot since the weather here has been so ridiculous so I imagine they will be extremely thirsty. My lights go off in 10 minutes so it might be pointless to try watering them now...ugh


----------



## alotaball (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate the heat... dont fret though .. they will be spruced back up in a half hour.. the girls recover from underwatering really fast... I didnt mean to make ya second guess yourself .


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 21, 2011)

lol no worries man, I was only teasing. As the lights were going off I poured a quart of water in each of the cheese and kush pots. I'm sure they'll be fine


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to see things are getting better for you Dubz...plants look great!!! Keep up the good work bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Weeman^ (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice first grow mate   Keep up the good work!

Subbed


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 21, 2011)

Quick update on the house situation. I can't rent the house since I was the owner, not a tenant. It sucks but I wasn't really expecting them to rent to me. On to the next option...

My room is taking a beating from the heat this week. The lowest it's been is 81F and that's during lights off. Lights on it's getting into the 90's. Hope this shit cools down soon. The plus side is my rH is riding in the high 30's low 40's during all this heat. I plan to give my cheese ladies a stronger nute solution tonight and my kush ladies will get plain r/o water. We'll see what happens next!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 22, 2011)

Just gave a good look over on my plants and my blue cheese plants are shooting out trichomes everywhere! Day 21 of flower and I wasn't expecting any, let alone how many I see right now. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow night. The master kush are budding the biggest so far but not many tric's yet. There are a few but they are starting out on the lower buds. Either way it's pretty damn exciting! Both strains seem ok on water for right now. The small watering I gave them late last night perked them back up and the soil is damp. I figure in the next few hours if they seem to dry up I'll go ahead with straight water for the kush and nutes for the cheese.

I took all the LST strings off my lemon skunk ladies and put on new ones. These girls did some major stretching over the last two weeks. As expected they won't be yielding much but damn they smell so fucking good... I gave them some r/o water with 2.5ml cal/mag per gallon. For some reason I have a hard time feeding straight water. Seems like I always want to put something in it :/ I need to knock that shit off.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

Waters overrated. But I agree with you I think i'm going to rotate using and not using molasses on the days I use plain water.

it's great me and you are so close in our flowering times, it's almost like you're my fortune teller :]
only wish I had the room to let my plants turn into monsters like yours lol.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 22, 2011)

haha glad I can help ya with that man. The hardest part about growing is knowing when and what to feed IMO. It's not getting any easier either! Tonight my ladies will be without me for a while. I'm headed to a much needed concert... Exodus, Rob Zombie and fucking SLAYER! Oh yeah. Somebody is gonna be banging their fucking head tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually now that I look at your pictures, you're using 3GAL pots right? I think our plants are actually the same sizes cause mine are in 5gal pots o.o
and wow, you're gonna be causing havoc tonight for sure.
be safe man.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope, 5 gal warrior pots  I have a hard time keeping 4 plants under one of my XXXtreme 8" hoods, let alone 6. They are some really wide plants and hang about 8-10" outside of the light spread on both sides. Every couple hours I turn them bitches 180 degrees lol One thing I haven't really done is raise my lights. When the plants start getting taller I end up redoing all their LST'ing so there's no need to raise the lights just yet. I guess I could stop with the LST now and let them do their thing but they seem to enjoy it. It lets more light penetrate to the lower buds too. Thanks man. Tonight is gonna be insane... I don't drink but there will be plenty of smoke and ingesting of other substances to enhance the night


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

See, thats the thing.. I would of done a lot more training if I had the room to do it, right now as it is my tent gets a negative pressure and pushes up on some of the leaves and if they grow outwards anymore it will be not good.
When I move and get a whole room for this, i'll be doing some crazy shit :]


edit- and fuck, you shot me down now.. your plants are bigger than mine! lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

I am having heat problems myself and living in a 1 bedroom apartment that is the size of a shoe box doesnt help, neither does me running my A/C all day too! I am shutting down after I finish my last 3 plants till Nov. I miss the winter months for growing....With time and experience you will learn how and when to feed your girls, be patient! Hang in there bro, your doing great! Especially with all thats on your plate!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 23, 2011)

Might not be doing much typing or thinking today, head is mush. That concert was so fucking sick... Rob Zombie was alright. He put on a big production with monsters, zombies, fire n shit but he couldn't compete with Slayer. They were fucking AMAZING.

[video=youtube;7KsPZ1f7MDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KsPZ1f7MDs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mugan (Jul 23, 2011)

wow i bet mentioning bone thugs in this thread would get me killed haha  jk any way been gone for a while how are the ladies did you get the fix?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 23, 2011)

steeZz said:


> See, thats the thing.. I would of done a lot more training if I had the room to do it, right now as it is my tent gets a negative pressure and pushes up on some of the leaves and if they grow outwards anymore it will be not good.
> When I move and get a whole room for this, i'll be doing some crazy shit :]
> 
> edit- and fuck, you shot me down now.. your plants are bigger than mine! lol.


I hear ya. The reason I did all the training was my height restriction so I guess it helped get the plants wide and bushy. You'll get there too man. 



bekindbud said:


> I am having heat problems myself and living in a 1 bedroom apartment that is the size of a shoe box doesnt help, neither does me running my A/C all day too! I am shutting down after I finish my last 3 plants till Nov. I miss the winter months for growing....With time and experience you will learn how and when to feed your girls, be patient! Hang in there bro, your doing great! Especially with all thats on your plate!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


This heat has been brutal this week. I don't know where you live but the temp is starting to cool down a little. It dropped the temp in my room by 6 degrees overnight. 

Thanks man. I am catching on to their feeding habits a little I suppose. I got home around 3am last night and I knew my kush ladies needed to be fed. They were really pissed when I got here lol Everything was limp! It was a sad sight but I didn't sweat it. I gave them r/o water with some cal/mag. Just before the lights went off I checked on them and they're fine. The leaves are perky but also are doing some downward canoeing. I was told it could be from too much N, which I have been feeding them kinda heavy. I stop it now so we'll see if they straighten out. They've been through worse so I'm not going to worry about it right now.

My cheese ladies are looking awesome. I thought the lemon skunks would be my favorite and my blue cheese would be my least favorite, but I'm feeling the exact opposite now. These cheese plants are definitely good for a first grow. They've managed to look strong throughout the entire grow with no problems. To already see the trichome production these babies are putting out I have a feeling these are gonna be some frosty ass buds. I just smiled 



mugan said:


> wow i bet mentioning bone thugs in this thread would get me killed haha  jk any way been gone for a while how are the ladies did you get the fix?


Man I love all kinds of music. Rap, metal, rock, alternative, classic rock, punk, techno, etc... so you can mention anything you'd like, oh except for country music. I don't dig that stuff at all lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet your ears are still ringing from that concert...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 23, 2011)

haha It was outside so it wasn't too bad  My head is still banging though! *throws up the horns*


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 24, 2011)

Last night I fed the lemon skunks a full strength nute solution. The cheese ladies got tap water with 2.5ml of cal/mag. The kush looked ok until about an hour before lights out. One of them was wilting like crazy. I was going to feed them but decided not to since they were sorta perky and the fan leaves were upside down canoeing (still not sure wtf this is about). Now I'm wishing I would have after seeing the one completely wilted. Tonight I guess I'll plan on feeding the kush ladies a full strength nute solution.

Borrowing a 7.2 megapixel camera tonight to get some pics. Hope it works out ok.


----------



## mugan (Jul 24, 2011)

well hopefully it works, and can't wait to see the pics. i need a new cam my self my phone cam = crap,


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea my phone cam takes OK pictures but not good enough for bud porn!

I just picked up General Hydroponics pH Up and pH Down! Can't wait to get these babies all the nutrients they have desired.

Lights come on in 7 hours. Bud porn to follow shortly after!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 24, 2011)

nice, go easy on that ph down.


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 24, 2011)

I cant wait to see ur new pics, ^^


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 24, 2011)

I know I promised bud porn tonight but I forgot to grab the camera when I left my moms house LOL Shit! It'll have to wait until tomorrow. 

On a side note I fed the kush ladies 100% nutes tonight. 

Going to bed. Tomorrow is another day. Have a good night everyone.

Dubbz


----------



## alotaball (Jul 24, 2011)

Did your meter show up? Im curious to see how close the ph has been this whole time


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

woot for the kush!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

The ph meter should be here today. 

There's something on one of my lush ladies that is making me nervous. I have to get pictures of it on here today...
All of the hairs on two flowers are starting to turn orange and they're getting hard. I'm hoping its not some early stage of bud rot or something nasty like that. With my humidity so low I wasn't expecting anything like this to show its head. Hopefully someone can tell what it is and why it's happening.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok so I went and grabbed the camera but I'm thinking my phone takes about the same quality of pictures lol These pics do show off all my 'issues' so no need to point that out! I'm a noob grower and doing the best I can  When these buds get bigger I'll definitely need a better camera to take some good shots.

Blue Cheese: 


Master Kush:



^^ On all of my kush ladies you can see the under cupping of some leaves. Not sure what this is or if it's big enough of an issue to worry about. Any info, thoughts or opinions are appreciated!

Now for the ladies I've been keeping from you all... the Lemon Skunk. These things stretched a LOT over the last few weeks. I thought they were dying at one point so anything these ladies do in the growing/flowering department is good with me. If I got a half oz from all 4 I would be pleased.

Lemon Skunk:


For now these are the best pics I can get... If you notice anything that I haven't mentioned please don't hesitate to let me know! Enjoy


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

When that PH meter comes lets see what's happening with your water. First test your water, then we need to test your runoff to see what the PH of the soil is. 

Are you following the Humboldt feeding schedule? How long have these been in the containers since transplant? Is Humboldt using a cal-mag equivalent? How are your temps running now? Are you using city water, well or R/O?

Some of them look like they just need a nitrogen boost, which is a pretty normal deficiency to see if you don't boost them a bit the first 3 weeks of flower. I've never used humboldt so I can't say whether or not the feeding schedule needs to be amended. The spotting could be a cal-mag def which is also pretty normal if you're not proactive against it when using fox farm soil, might also be PH so I'm curious what the PH results of your runoff will be. Given the size of this grow I would suggest getting an EC/TDS meter to gauge the salts in your soil and monitor your water's nutrient strength. It will be a worthwhile investment IMO as it can help you troubleshoot when you're having issues with your plants. 

Once you get the results of your water test and runoff tests get back with us before you do anything.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

With my pH up and down I got a liquid ph tester (came with it). You put your solution in a vial and add 3-5 drops of the ph tester solution. It changes colors and that color is measured on ph scale. Before I fed the ladies I tested the nute solution. To me* it looks like it was yellowish green which indicates a ph of 6.5. When I tested the run off it was more yellow (under 6.5) so it seems my soil ph is low. That makes sense since I'm showing signs of a cal/mag def... I'll find out for sure when my digital tester gets here. It looked like it would be today but now it's looking like tomorrow or Wednesday... fucking USPS snail mail.

*
Are you following the Humboldt feeding schedule? I sure am. How long have these been in the containers since transplant? They've been in the 5 gal warrior pots since their original transplant, about 6-7 weeks ago. Is Humboldt using a cal-mag equivalent? Yes. I have HB Equilibrium (cal/mag suppliment) and I use it with just about every water/feeding at 2.5-5mL per gal.  How are your temps running now? Up until this week the temps were a steady 83F (lights on) and 76-81F (lights off). With the a/c unit I can dial in any temp during lights off. Lights on this week (with the heatwave) the highest temp reached was 93F (lights on). Currently the lights are on and the temp is 88F so it's cooling off a little. Are you using city water, well or R/O? I have been using my city water which has been dubbed "OK" to use by many growers in my area. The ph tests around 7.0-7.2. The last few days I have been using r/o water (culligan) which ph tests around 6.7-6.9. I haven't seen much change since using the r/o water. 

*You mentioned the possibility of a nitrogen deficiency but if there is one it's from being locked out. I used HB Verde (16-2-1) as a nitrogen booster up until a few days ago. I have no problems continuing the use but the HB feed chart has it being stopped at the first week of flower so I stopped adding it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> With my pH up and down I got a liquid ph tester (came with it). You put your solution in a vial and add 3-5 drops of the ph tester solution. It changes colors and that color is measured on ph scale. Before I fed the ladies I tested the nute solution. To me* it looks like it was yellowish green which indicates a ph of 6.5. When I tested the run off it was more yellow (under 6.5) so it seems my soil ph is low. That makes sense since I'm showing signs of a cal/mag def... I'll find out for sure when my digital tester gets here. It looked like it would be today but now it's looking like tomorrow or Wednesday... fucking USPS snail mail.
> 
> *
> Are you following the Humboldt feeding schedule? I sure am. How long have these been in the containers since transplant? They've been in the 5 gal warrior pots since their original transplant, about 6-7 weeks ago. Is Humboldt using a cal-mag equivalent? Yes. I have HB Equilibrium (cal/mag suppliment) and I use it with just about every water/feeding at 2.5-5mL per gal.  How are your temps running now? Up until this week the temps were a steady 83F (lights on) and 76-81F (lights off). With the a/c unit I can dial in any temp during lights off. Lights on this week (with the heatwave) the highest temp reached was 93F (lights on). Currently the lights are on and the temp is 88F so it's cooling off a little. Are you using city water, well or R/O? I have been using my city water which has been dubbed "OK" to use by many growers in my area. The ph tests around 7.0-7.2. The last few days I have been using r/o water (culligan) which ph tests around 6.7-6.9. I haven't seen much change since using the r/o water.
> ...


Niiice good response... Did the bottom leaves start yellowing after you stopped the Nitrogen boost? I would not be overly concerned at this point. If your PH is in that range you're fine. Once you drop under 6.0 you will start noticing problems and pretty fast. The main thing is to do everything you can ASAP because plants can go downhill fast. One thing you could consider is adding a bit of dolomite lime to start stabilizing your PH. They have fast acting lime at TSC if you have access to one of those, otherwise Home Depot has dolomite lime for a few bucks. This will provide some micros and pull the PH up towards 7. Most people recommend about 1 TBSPN per gallon of grow medium. If the feeding schedule has eliminated the N and you think you might need some maybe you could just add some more castings as a top feed too. I saw that you use them for your medium and maybe you have some on hand. When I used Fox Farm nutes they cut off Nitrogen a bit earlier than they should have IMO and my plants showed N def when I followed the feeding schedule. Eventually I tossed the schedule and the nute regimen altogether lol. 

93 is fuckin hot.... Glad its cooling down for all of us here in Michigan! My box has been running 84-90 with the lights on too and I hate it lol.


----------



## mugan (Jul 25, 2011)

well as many issues as your having the buds seem to be coming in ok


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

The yellowing started about 2 weeks ago, and since I thought it was a N def. I started using the Verde again. After seeing it wasn't on the feed schedule I completely cut it out. Being that it's now week 4 of flower, I'm trying to be cautious not to 'over treat' any problems that come up. The last thing I want to do is over feed. Once this ph tester gets here I should have a better idea of what I need to tweak and just how to do it. Instead of the lime I can use GH ph up and down can't I? That was the whole reason I got it yesterday lol I can't spend anymore $ on ph adjusters during this grow... 

I do have some left over worm castings to add to the top of the soil. I will do that tonight. Another thought was getting some guano and throwing that on the top of my soil. 

Dude it's like 88 today and I have no complaints lol That's what a few days in the 100's will do for ya. The temp being that high for a few days shouldn't be too bad for our girls. My girls have plenty of c02 to keep them busy when it's this hot so the temp, although it sucks, doesn't bother me much.




mugan said:


> well as many issues as your having the buds seem to be coming in ok


I think the main thing is my ph. Once I get that down I shouldn't have many issues. Before I started this grow I wasn't aware that ph was so important. Now I do!!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Im getting those weird fucking orange hairs too, not sure what it is.
It's only on my desert dream on one of the tops of a lower branch, i'm starting to think it was from my fan hitting it when it turns but im not sure.
It's pretty much like all the tips of the white hairs are turning orange/red like they are heat burnt or light burnt right?
only reason why I dont think its that, is cause the part that has it is like at the bottom of my plant way away from the light probably like 2 feet.

and I agree, GH does cut off the nitrogen way early I now have to wait like a week to give my desert dream any nitrogen cause I have to flush tomorrow hopefully she wont bite it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The yellowing started about 2 weeks ago, and since I thought it was a N def. I started using the Verde again. After seeing it wasn't on the feed schedule I completely cut it out. Being that it's now week 4 of flower, I'm trying to be cautious not to 'over treat' any problems that come up. The last thing I want to do is over feed. Once this ph tester gets here I should have a better idea of what I need to tweak and just how to do it. Instead of the lime I can use GH ph up and down can't I? That was the whole reason I got it yesterday lol I can't spend anymore $ on ph adjusters during this grow...
> 
> I do have some left over worm castings to add to the top of the soil. I will do that tonight. Another thought was getting some guano and throwing that on the top of my soil.
> 
> ...


Yep PH is pretty much the most important lol. I learned the hard way, you're right on top of it so don't worry. Given you're running Co2 your temps should be fine. Not positive but I've always been told they can sustain higher temps with higher ppm Co2. You're right on, the fewer adjustments the better. You can use the PH up and down but the important thing is not to chase your PH. Put in exactly what you desire to come out in the form of runoff. I will give you an example. 

If you want a medium PH of 6.5, put in 6.5 solution. Lets say your PH trickles down to 6.0 and you want to bring it back up. Lets also say it doesn't seem to come back up when you feed with 6.5 solution. Don't give it 7.0-7.5 solution attempting to equalize it it for a result of 6.5 runoff. You might think its working but you could be doing more harm than good. Lots of people do this thinking that it will work out, I've done it when I first encountered PH issues and learned from experienced growers that its not a good idea. 

PH up and down work great for adjusting your solution, but sometimes your medium needs to be adjusted. The more food the plants get and eat, the more acidic the medium tends to get. Hence, later in flower when the plants are able to take a higher ppm of feeding the PH tends to dip. This is where lime is beneficial because it can help to keep your PH close to neutral in the medium. Lime has a PH of 7.0 and when you use it in appropriate amounts it helps to stabilize PH in the medium. I usually administer lime into the soil at every transplant as well as after the second week of flowering or so. This provides beneficial nutes and maintains a neutral-ish PH.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Im getting those weird fucking orange hairs too, not sure what it is.
> It's only on my desert dream on one of the tops of a lower branch, i'm starting to think it was from my fan hitting it when it turns but im not sure.
> It's pretty much like all the tips of the white hairs are turning orange/red like they are heat burnt or light burnt right?
> only reason why I dont think its that, is cause the part that has it is like at the bottom of my plant way away from the light probably like 2 feet.
> ...


Same thing here except it's only on two flower tops on one of my kush plants. All the others seem fine. I read somewhere that orange hairs this early in flower is a sign of a hermie, but I don't see any ball sacks. Once my ph gets fixed I'm thinking the nitrogen problem will go away. If not I'll go back to feeding them the HB Verde.



Shwagbag said:


> Yep PH is pretty much the most important lol. I learned the hard way, you're right on top of it so don't worry. Given you're running Co2 your temps should be fine. Not positive but I've always been told they can sustain higher temps with higher ppm Co2. You're right on, the fewer adjustments the better. You can use the PH up and down but the important thing is not to chase your PH. Put in exactly what you desire to come out in the form of runoff. I will give you an example.
> 
> If you want a medium PH of 6.5, put in 6.5 solution. Lets say your PH trickles down to 6.0 and you want to bring it back up. Lets also say it doesn't seem to come back up when you feed with 6.5 solution. Don't give it 7.0-7.5 solution attempting to equalize it it for a result of 6.5 runoff. You might think its working but you could be doing more harm than good. Lots of people do this thinking that it will work out, I've done it when I first encountered PH issues and learned from experienced growers that its not a good idea.
> 
> PH up and down work great for adjusting your solution, but sometimes your medium needs to be adjusted. The more food the plants get and eat, the more acidic the medium tends to get. Hence, later in flower when the plants are able to take a higher ppm of feeding the PH tends to dip. This is where lime is beneficial because it can help to keep your PH close to neutral in the medium. Lime has a PH of 7.0 and when you use it in appropriate amounts it helps to stabilize PH in the medium. I usually administer lime into the soil at every transplant as well as after the second week of flowering or so. This provides beneficial nutes and maintains a neutral-ish PH.


Adjusting the solution ph is gonna have to do for now. Adding lime to the soil at this point isn't an option for me. Before I start another grow I'll most likely do a few things differently. If you're suggesting that adding lime to the soil will help in the long run then it's something I'll definitely research. I have to move out of my house by Aug 15th so I'm trying to take the easiest road to harvest this time around. 

Side note: I got my ph tester in the mail today. I also got a PUR water filter for my faucet  Lights won't be on for another 9 1/2 hours but I have some experimenting to do so it should be a fun night.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 25, 2011)

Orange hairs can be caused by heat stress and low humidity.
Low as in bone dry.
I've never read that they are for hermies. It's just a flower that has died back, and decomposed into CBN I think.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

Woot. Getting your first pH meter feels like you just upgraded real hard. Like Goldeneye 007 for the Nintendo 64 when you get the Golden Gun, you are unstoppable now!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Woot. Getting your first pH meter feels like you just upgraded real hard. Like Goldeneye 007 for the Nintendo 64 when you get the Golden Gun, you are unstoppable now!


 wow that game was awesome .. I remember that being the first multiplayer game where buddies and I could spend the WHOLE weekend non stop playing,,, 

ANYWAY .. great comparison lantern!!

Can we say its like skywalker .. when he gets the "force" 

can I be yoda? lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Same thing here except it's only on two flower tops on one of my kush plants. All the others seem fine. I read somewhere that orange hairs this early in flower is a sign of a hermie, but I don't see any ball sacks. Once my ph gets fixed I'm thinking the nitrogen problem will go away. If not I'll go back to feeding them the HB Verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I'm talking about adding the lime to the soil I'm talking about amending the top of the soil just like you would with your castings or guano. It is water soluble so when you water the plant from the top it gradually breaks down every watering and works its way into the soil. It takes a while for the plant to absorb it since it has to start breaking down first. As long as your runoffs are in check you should be fine. I still add to mine for a PH buffer and for the added comfort of cal and mag. I've only ran into PH problems once before. Now I don't worry much as long as I amend my soil properly with lime. I've recently switched from finely crushed lime to powdered lime which I feel is faster acting but not necessarily longer lasting. 

I told you before how impressed I am with this being your first grow, you will be doing things differently every damn grow for the next half dozen probably, including changing nutrient manufacturers, pots and training methods haha. All the while churning out the dank though! Your shit is going to be top notch. Don't worry about hermies at all, only worry when you see them. 

Def do some research and you will find that lime is a soil growers friend like many other amendments, and also inexpensive.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Woot. Getting your first pH meter feels like you just upgraded real hard. Like Goldeneye 007 for the Nintendo 64 when you get the Golden Gun, you are unstoppable now!


Laptop gun raped the golden gun.

nuff said.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Laptop gun raped the golden gun.
> 
> nuff said.


Not Real.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok so my digital ph tester is here and the lights are on. 

First I calibrated this ph tester in the two solutions that came with it. Next I tested the ph of the r/o water I was getting from the store. The ph is 6.2!! The water straight from the tap has a ph of 7.2. I still need to hook up my water filter and test the ph of the filtered water.

Getting the r/o water was supposed to help but it's looking like it did more bad than good.


EDIT: Surprise, I'm confused. The water coming from my tap after being filtered is at 9.4?? wtf?? Something does not seem right with that reading. How does water straight from the tap read 7.2 but that same water being ran through a filter come out with a reading of 9.4? Any ideas?


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Ok so my digital ph tester is here and the lights are on.
> 
> First I calibrated this ph tester in the two solutions that came with it. Next I tested the ph of the r/o water I was getting from the store. The ph is 6.2!! The water straight from the tap has a ph of 7.2. I still need to hook up my water filter and test the ph of the filtered water.
> 
> ...


There is a special 7.0 calibration solution that should be used to calibrate. I'm not sure what came with the pH meter. You can find the solution @ hydro shops and pool supply places. Also, most hydro shops do it for free. Also, make sure you are storing it properly and rinsing with distilled water.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 25, 2011)

filter has something inside it raising ph.. 

Not trying to be MR. I TOLD YA SO lol.. but before I told ya I highly doubted the tap water was the problem.. I can tell you right now.. when I use to run R/O water.. there is 2 machines within a mile.. one came out at 6.8.. the other 8.5 .. Just because its filtered doesn't mean the ph isnt phucked. One other thing that is basically just my opinion.. I have LESS problems since giving up on R/O water and moving to tap water.. I bubble it for a day .. and I dont have to use Cal Mag anymore.. or anything like I did when I was using the low PPM waters like R/O. 

I think if you get a nice sized container to let your tap water set for a day.. to de-chlorinate... ph the water you will be home free.. and now you can diagnose your deficiencies as just that .. not ph lockout

Simply said.. Your life is about to get a whole lot easier  

This is all just my opinion .. take it or leave it.. 

PS .. maybe the filter will get better once you run a few gallons through it.. maybe its just the material its made of and it will lower once its been ran for a while... kinda like rockwool once you soak it


----------



## alotaball (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> There is a special 7.0 calibration solution that should be used to calibrate. I'm not sure what came with the pH meter. You can find the solution @ hydro shops and pool supply places. Also, most hydro shops do it for free. Also, make sure you are storing it properly and rinsing with distilled water.


Pretty sure he mentioned it came with 2 calibration solutions.. which im sure is the 7.01 and the 4.01


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea I used both solutions that came with the tester. The first was a 7.86 solution and the second was 4.0. I made a slight adjustment as suggested by the instructions. As far as I know the thing is calibrated. It makes sense since my tap water reads at 7.2 and thats the same reading my shitty two prong tester shows. 

Made up a 100% nute solution for my cheese ladies and adjusted the ph from 6.6 to 7.0. Going to give it to the ladies right now. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## alotaball (Jul 25, 2011)

6.5-7.0 is good in soil.. I would bounce around between waterings within those numbers.. that way you have no lockouts


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool. I didnt get solutions when I got my meter. I didn't know if they just sent you pH up and pH down haha. Your life is going to be so awesome with that pH meter. I really cant explain how much it tells you about the plants. Just dont play the pH rollercoaster. Stay within alotaballs range and dont try to hit a specific number on the head. If that makes sense, sorry if it doesn't.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 26, 2011)

Lantern how your girls doing.. you get that feed timer thing done.. or you still having to do it manually? Im about to play with some hydro myself.. prob get it going tonight or tomorrow  Are you still in veg?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

I tested the nutes for the cheese ladies just before I fed them and it read 7.1-7.2. I threw down some worm castings in each pot, about 2-3 nice handfuls. The cheese ladies got their full strength nutes and the run off tested at 6.7-6.8! That is a sight for sore eyes let me tell ya... 

I'll try not to play on the ph rollercoaster lol The less work I have to do the better at this point. I want to just sit and watch them grow. 

In a few hours I'll be feeding the kush ladies with straight water, ph tested of course! This is awesome. I feel like I won't have to do much guessing anymore. After this grow is finished and I make a few dollars I'll pick up a better ph tester. For now the el cheapo one will do fine. Not sure what ever gave me the idea that I wouldn't have to worry about ph but damn was I stupid for thinking that. ph is looking like the key I've been missing all along.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

I almost went to sleep but didn't... and it's a good thing too. My fucking chhc-4 blew it's 2nd power supply. Who knows how long it was off for. My hoods inline fan was plugged in to it so the temp was at 96. What's fucked is that controller is on a 20A circuit with only the sentinel c02 regulator and 1 baddass blower plugged in to it, nothing else. Another crucial week with no c02 controller is not what I needed. If it's not one thing... damn I'm tired of saying that.


----------



## mugan (Jul 26, 2011)

hehe its all good they will be fine a few days with out co2


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 26, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Lantern how your girls doing.. you get that feed timer thing done.. or you still having to do it manually? Im about to play with some hydro myself.. prob get it going tonight or tomorrow  Are you still in veg?


Yeah, flipping the girls soon. I want them to recover a bit and see how they do. Got the timer fixed awhile ago but it wasn't getting very high on the pot so I converted to drip system. Which is what my partner and I wanted in the beginning anyways.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

mugan said:


> hehe its all good they will be fine a few days with out co2


I know they'll be fine bro, it's just... well it's my most expensive piece of equipment and it's failed on me twice. That's what has me so frustrated. The guys at growgps.com are awesome and will most likely have me back up and running before the weekend. Its just a pain in the arse!! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Dubbz0r! thanks for checkin out my lemon skunks and the bear clawing. My bear clawing has gone crazy on one girl. the claws have turned to spirals. I will get some photos tonite. I really do think we have the same pheno!!!! how strange is that! your girls are sooo big and beasty and beautiful. I wish i had time to grow mine out like you are, but i needed to get this grow done by the end of Aug. so went with the 12/12 from seed. have a sunshiney day Dubbzy! peace amber


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I almost went to sleep but didn't... and it's a good thing too. My fucking chhc-4 blew it's 2nd power supply. Who knows how long it was off for. My hoods inline fan was plugged in to it so the temp was at 96. What's fucked is that controller is on a 20A circuit with only the sentinel c02 regulator and 1 baddass blower plugged in to it, nothing else. Another crucial week with no c02 controller is not what I needed. If it's not one thing... damn I'm tired of saying that.


damn I didn't understand half of this but it doesn't sound good. why couldn't we have been some noobs who got lucky and had an amazing problem free first harvest?
ugh.


wow I just clicked your signature and thought I went back in time and your plants were small again, was trippin out.
then realized I was on page one.
putting the bong away.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Dubbz0r! thanks for checkin out my lemon skunks and the bear clawing. My bear clawing has gone crazy on one girl. the claws have turned to spirals. I will get some photos tonite. I really do think we have the same pheno!!!! how strange is that! your girls are sooo big and beasty and beautiful. I wish i had time to grow mine out like you are, but i needed to get this grow done by the end of Aug. so went with the 12/12 from seed. have a sunshiney day Dubbzy! peace amber


Hey there! Thanks to you as well! It's very cool that we have the same pheno and we probably don't live near one another. It sucks that we're having the same issue but this could benefit both of us. How far along are your girls? Did you notice any slowing of growth when the clawing started?

My ladies got big and bushy from all the supercropping and low stress training I did. There's a height restriction in their room so I couldn't let them grow straight up. We're both pushing for a harvest around the same time, very cool also. We should be smoking some really good skunk real soon! Can't wait to see how your ladies turn out. So far they look good, minus the stupid clawing!



steeZz said:


> damn I didn't understand half of this but it doesn't sound good. why couldn't we have been some noobs who got lucky and had an amazing problem free first harvest?
> ugh.
> 
> 
> ...


ahahah Chhc-4 is my sentinel c02 controller. The thing cost me 600 bucks and has gone dead twice!! So yeah, it's not good. Hey look on the bright side bro... at least our plants are still alive  (for now haha)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

hahah, hi dubbzie, i hope i can get this post through without any finger issues.. you know what im talkin about.. must be the lemon skunk vibe thingy going down.. haha.. 
I did no supercropping or any stress tech to my lemon skunks..and each girl is so very different from another. Im stoked we crossed paths here with our lemons, same pheno, same harvest time .. yeah thats really cool! i have never smoked lemon skunk so im really looking forward to it because there seems to have an amazing reputation. I was gifted these beans and really new nothing about them before. Its been a lovely experience to meet all my fellow lemon skunk gardeners here, everyone has been really nice and helpful.
This whole bear clawing thing is really wierd for me. I have never had any girl do this on me before. I think its a nute issue because my bear claw girls are the only ones in the tent that have ALL green leaves! the others actually look nute deficeint. As far as growth is concerned, i really did not notice anything in particular coisideing with the bear clawing. I have so much going on with different strains it a bit overwhelming. 
im at day 53 from seed and will harvest in the next 3-5 weeks.. strain dependent... 
shit im long winded today.. sorry.. hahaha
take care buddy.. have a sweet lemony sunshiney day!


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 26, 2011)

Lemon Skunk growers unite. 

regards,


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

Kinda bummed tonight. I noticed some leaves on my kush plants turning red. This is a sign of a molybdenum deficiency. There are a few ways to treat it I guess. One way is by flushing, the other is transplanting. Looks like they're getting flushed... ugh. They're getting so big it's going to be a pain, and I was hoping to go to bed early tonight! lol I might have to sleep for a few hours then mess with them. Im having a hard time keeping my eyes open. :tiredasfuck:


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 26, 2011)

thats sucks to hear..... Imho do it now then sleep rested and assured that the work is done..... best of luck man^^


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 27, 2011)

Your health should be 1st, last and always! Do it tomorrow after a good night sleep.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 27, 2011)

Do a little tonight and a little tomorrow. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 27, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Kinda bummed tonight. I noticed some leaves on my kush plants turning red. This is a sign of a molybdenum deficiency. There are a few ways to treat it I guess. One way is by flushing, the other is transplanting. Looks like they're getting flushed... ugh. They're getting so big it's going to be a pain, and I was hoping to go to bed early tonight! lol I might have to sleep for a few hours then mess with them. Im having a hard time keeping my eyes open. :tiredasfuck:


That would be rare as hell... Most likely from PH being a bit out of range. From what I read last night you're back in range right? Consider letting them dry out from the last watering and giving them a nice heavy PH balanced watering when they're ready. Its strong enough for a man but PH balanced for a woman.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 27, 2011)

I ended up crashing out hard about 5 minutes after my last post. No sense in trying to use my brain when it's shutting down and risk screwing something up. I could barely type let alone care for my ladies lol I'm letting them dry up before I water again. No riding the ph rollercoaster*

The leaves on these kush ladies are not only turning red on the tips but they have the upside down canoeing effect going on also. The older yellowing fan leaves have the red tips. The leaves closer to the flower tops are canoeing downward. They're losing a lot of their lower fan leaves too, more than my other ladies. There's only 3 hours left of their day cycle so I'll leave them be until tomorrow. I'm going to head up to my boys hydro shop in a few hours to see if he has anything I can use as a foliar spray to combat the issue. That's what Ed recommends so that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Dubbzie, i hope you are feeling better today. Im sorry to hear about your situation. Im sure with some TLC your girls will bounce back, MJ is super resiliant, with care they will still produce for you. 
If you have time I would love to see some photos of this illness though. Im really interested in the red leaves you mention. I really havent heard of that happening before or seen any images of it. I wish there was something i could do to help. 
we are all hoping for the best! take care buddy..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey DAT  Thank you much! I'm alright, I just needed some sleep. When I got home last night I was super tired and ended up smoking a bowl of this green crack I have. It basically knocked my ass out lol My brain had troubles functioning properly so I took the night off from my girl.

The lights just went off but I'll try to get some pics when they come back on tonight. It's strange. They were doing great just a few days ago! Ah well, I'm not going to beat myself up over it. With all the help I get from RIU buds I'll be surprised if it's not fixed pretty quick. All of you guys (and girls ) rock *throws up the horns*

You all have a great day. I'm going to be with my son  

Until lata!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 27, 2011)

How are the ladies comin along today? Any progress?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 27, 2011)

steeZz said:


> How are the ladies comin along today? Any progress?


Not sure yet. My lights don't come on til midnight. I haven't been home all day anyway. I did take a trip to my boys hydro shop though. With my current issue I seem to have stumped a few growers lol I told them I have leaves turning red and the looks on their faces were priceless. Total WTF? look lol! So it's definitely the molybdenum deficiency... one guy was pretty sure that humic acid used as a foliar spray will help so I picked up a bottle of Humboldt natural 8% humic acid. When the lights come on I'll give the ladies a nice spray down with their new solution and we'll see what happens. I also picked up a few packets of 7.01 and 4.01 calibration fluid for my ph tester. For some reason I think the shit that came with the tester was garbage. I'll feel better once I use this stuff to calibrate it.

Off subject - I just got a great quality copy of Captain America on DVD. After my ladies get their attention I'm gonna smoke down and watch it. I heard it was really good.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

Hah enjoy the movie, my girl isn't awake until 10ish so we both have to kill time. Sucks.
Red leaves, please get us a picture. I'm having trouble imagining it.

Good luck


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 27, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hah enjoy the movie, my girl isn't awake until 10ish so we both have to kill time. Sucks.
> Red leaves, please get us a picture. I'm having trouble imagining it.
> 
> Good luck


This isn't my plant but it looks identical (my buds arent that big yet but the leaves are doing the same thing):


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

That just looks like the grower was flushing it for harvest.
Have you been flushing too many nutrients out the bottom?
Is the Moly being Locked Out by an abundancy of another nutrient?
Is the pH locking it out?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 27, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Not sure yet. My lights don't come on til midnight. I haven't been home all day anyway. I did take a trip to my boys hydro shop though. With my current issue I seem to have stumped a few growers lol I told them I have leaves turning red and the looks on their faces were priceless. Total WTF? look lol! So it's definitely the molybdenum deficiency... one guy was pretty sure that humic acid used as a foliar spray will help so I picked up a bottle of Humboldt natural 8% humic acid. When the lights come on I'll give the ladies a nice spray down with their new solution and we'll see what happens. I also picked up a few packets of 7.01 and 4.01 calibration fluid for my ph tester. For some reason I think the shit that came with the tester was garbage. I'll feel better once I use this stuff to calibrate it.
> 
> Off subject - I just got a great quality copy of Captain America on DVD. After my ladies get their attention I'm gonna smoke down and watch it. I heard it was really good.


Duuuuude, nice move on the calibration solution. That was actually the root of the problem when i had PH issues once, shit was off by a full 1.0 lol. Moly deficiencies are rare as hell but in the beginning they can look just like N deficiency so that would also possibly explain the older fan leaves yellowing even though you felt they had enough N. Sounds like you've got that figured out for the time being. Does that 8% humic acid have sulphur in it? I'm curious if that is why he recommends it. I think cannabis will show moly def when its lacking in sulphur and or phosphorus. Your PH will be just fine, I would give them a good watering of your desired PH and get plenty of runoff. Not necessarily a heavy flush but maybe 20-30% runoff and see how you meter then. I like to put my pots in in large totes and jack them up with smaller pots underneath them then pour the PH balanced water to them. 

I hope you're rested up man. Just put in a 15 1/2 hour day at work and my ladies are not getting shit from me tonight lol. I have one ready to come down that will have to wait until tomorrow night  I keep hoping the longer I wait the more they will swell but they're not doing much lol. Good work Dubbz, you're a smart dude, you've got this shit under control. 

One last thing, in Ed you trust.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 27, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> That just looks like the grower was flushing it for harvest.
> Have you been flushing too many nutrients out the bottom?
> Is the Moly being Locked Out by an abundancy of another nutrient?
> Is the pH locking it out?


That is a picture of a molybdenum deficiency, which is the only thing I can find on why fan leaves might be turning red. My kush plants were flushed once a few weeks ago and that was it. I have no clue why this is happening. One thing I do know is that it will get fixed  With my next water/feed I will be making sure the ph is just right now that I have this calibration fluid.



Shwagbag said:


> Duuuuude, nice move on the calibration solution. That was actually the root of the problem when i had PH issues once, shit was off by a full 1.0 lol. Moly deficiencies are rare as hell but in the beginning they can look just like N deficiency so that would also possibly explain the older fan leaves yellowing even though you felt they had enough N. Sounds like you've got that figured out for the time being. Does that 8% humic acid have sulphur in it? I'm curious if that is why he recommends it. I think cannabis will show moly def when its lacking in sulphur and or phosphorus. Your PH will be just fine, I would give them a good watering of your desired PH and get plenty of runoff. Not necessarily a heavy flush but maybe 20-30% runoff and see how you meter then. I like to put my pots in in large totes and jack them up with smaller pots underneath them then pour the PH balanced water to them.
> 
> I hope you're rested up man. Just put in a 15 1/2 hour day at work and my ladies are not getting shit from me tonight lol. I have one ready to come down that will have to wait until tomorrow night  I keep hoping the longer I wait the more they will swell but they're not doing much lol. Good work Dubbz, you're a smart dude, you've got this shit under control.
> 
> One last thing, in Ed you trust.


Nope, no sulfur in the Humbolt humic acid according to the CDFA. Here's the chemical info: HUM BOLT. Doesn't look like there's much of anything in it lol wth... This shit better work!

Normally when I water I don't allow much run off. It's the whole watering/feeding shit that is throwing me off. Nobody has ever shown me how to feed so I'm usually just guessing that it's being done properly. 

Damn dude...15 1/2 hours fuck that lol. I'm actually super tired again today. Went by my folks house and started ripping shit apart in their kitchen around noon and I just walked in the door (10:30pm). They're getting ready to do some updates in there and I had to rip out a bunch of drywall, tear out the cabinets, etc... 

You might be giving me too much credit bro lol but I do want to thank you for the kind words of encouragement. Believe it or not, it helps ease the ol' mind for sure. A little over an hour to go and I get to see how my ladies enjoyed my neglect last night lol I will try to get a few pics of the red leaves and see what you guys think.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 27, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> That is a picture of a molybdenum deficiency, which is the only thing I can find on why fan leaves might be turning red. My kush plants were flushed once a few weeks ago and that was it. I have no clue why this is happening. One thing I do know is that it will get fixed  With my next water/feed I will be making sure the ph is just right now that I have this calibration fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The soil will love that humic acid either way so something positive will come of it. You're totally fine man, you're staying right on top of it and learning new shit everyday. I'm still doing the same as you and just getting better every day. It may take awhile but soon you will be running smoothly. The people that fail are the lazy people that grow neglectfully and start acting like they care after its too late, funny but true lol. You will figure you're feedings out after awhile. One thing that helped me immensely was a TDS meter. It helped me monitor each plant's nutrient uptake and how much food they were using. Quite a handy tool for mixing appropriate strength nutrient solutions and reading runoffs to estimate the residuals. Every strain takes in different levels of nutes and I learned the day I bought it that I was overfeeding biiiiig time in the beginning which had the tendency to push my soil more acidic. 

After fucking with all of that I made a transition to super soil lol. Enjoying your grow, keep it up.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha I got an hour to go too, I hate the time killing dance.
Good luck on the red leaves.
Man I have to figure out some way to flush my big girl.. Don't know if the old mop bucket will fit anymore.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

Had a friend stop by to watch that movie with me and I feel asleep! ahaha After I kicked her out I went and spent some quality time with my ladies! All of them were fed with tap water, 1mL of cal/mag per gal and 1 tsp molasses per gal that was adjusted to 6.8. The kush got the same but I added 1mL per gal of the Hum Bolt (humic acid) also. I went through 5 gallons for each of my 3 strains (4 plants per strain) just to make sure I had some good run off on each plant so I could check the ph properly. Each of the kush plants had a run off of 6.5 on the button. The cheese were all 6.6-6.7 (meter bounced back and forth) and the lemon skunks were 6.6 on the dot. I taped a little piece of paper to each pot showing the run off ph so I could identify them individually next time I feed.

Here are a few pics of the red leaves. Sorry they're under the hps so you might not be able to see shit. I used the flash to help show the color better but I don't think it did much lol




It's storming something fierce outside right now. My electricity better not go out! I'm gonna head off for the night and get some more sleep. Tomorrow is another day. Until then.


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 28, 2011)

YA i rained here in the desert last week and scared the shit outta me.....the desert isnt water proof and ever rain there is some tragic power outage that seem to stump the local Electrical workers. Power is ALWAYS out for at least and hour......usually more. 
thank goodness monsoon is almost over here.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hey DAT  Thank you much! I'm alright, I just needed some sleep. When I got home last night I was super tired and ended up smoking a bowl of this green crack I have. It basically knocked my ass out lol My brain had troubles functioning properly so I took the night off from my girl.
> 
> The lights just went off but I'll try to get some pics when they come back on tonight. It's strange. They were doing great just a few days ago! Ah well, I'm not going to beat myself up over it. With all the help I get from RIU buds I'll be surprised if it's not fixed pretty quick. All of you guys (and girls ) rock *throws up the horns*
> 
> ...


There you go Dubz....nothing better then spending good quality time with your son! Thats my stress reliever, chillin with the kids man!!! Enjoy!

Do your leaves look more like rust brown spots or is it red...Are you giving your plants Mg? Are any of your fan leaves falling off? Do you have purple stems?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

Hell yea BKB! I normally only see him 2-3 times a week. This week I've already seen him 4 days in a row!! I get to see him today and then again on Sunday.  So awesome. All my troubles seem to fade away when I'm with him. 

The leaves are turning red. I've given them cal/mag with just about every feed/watering. I have had so many fans leaves fall off over the last week it seems odd. I wasn't expecting so many leaves to fall off this early in flower. Some of the fan leaf stems are purple, yes. Do you think that is an indication of something else? Keep in mind that I've had the ph adjusted properly for only about 3 days now.

The buds on my kush plant are getting bigger each day so I'm trying not to worry too much...


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I went through 5 gallons for each of my 3 strains (4 plants per strain)


Damn I go through 5 gallons after three of my plants, I'm gonna cut back on the water.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 28, 2011)

I see my girls err' day!
And are you sure it's a guy? If so why are you keeping it?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Damn I go through 5 gallons after three of my plants, I'm gonna cut back on the water.


Well I wouldn't cut back unless your girls don't like that much water. I used 5 gallons on 4 plants so it's not that much more. Your plants are getting a good soak. I water my cheese and kush just about every day (or every other, depends on the temp of the room and how long my dehumidifier is running). How frequently are you watering?



C.Indica said:


> I see my girls err' day!
> And are you sure it's a guy? If so why are you keeping it?


Say what???


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 28, 2011)

You refered to your Kush as a guy, I hope that's not the case.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hell yea BKB! I normally only see him 2-3 times a week. This week I've already seen him 4 days in a row!! I get to see him today and then again on Sunday.  So awesome. All my troubles seem to fade away when I'm with him.
> 
> The leaves are turning red. I've given them cal/mag with just about every feed/watering. I have had so many fans leaves fall off over the last week it seems odd. I wasn't expecting so many leaves to fall off this early in flower. Some of the fan leaf stems are purple, yes. Do you think that is an indication of something else? Keep in mind that I've had the ph adjusted properly for only about 3 days now.
> 
> The buds on my kush plant are getting bigger each day so I'm trying not to worry too much...


Seems to be a Mg Deficiency especially with purple stems and fan leaves falling off. Now if your having problems with your soils pH then it doesnt matter how much Cal/Mag you put in there cause its probably being locked out. You really need to get dialed in on your soil's pH to ensure proper uptake of Mg and other key nutes. I saw someone put on here a pH nute uptake chart, have you read it? Or maybe I am a little confused and saw it in someone else's thread?

I know you hate to read, but I highly recommend you read this I found about Mg: http://marijuanacannabis.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/nutrient-deficiency-magnesium-mg/

Peace

BKB


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

Every 4-5 days I water, but i'm probably gonna push it to 6 now that fungus gnats are appearing.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Seems to be a Mg Deficiency especially with purple stems and fan leaves falling off. Now if your having problems with your soils pH then it doesnt matter how much Cal/Mag you put in there cause its probably being locked out. You really need to get dialed in on your soil's pH to ensure proper uptake of Mg and other key nutes. I saw someone put on here a pH nute uptake chart, have you read it? Or maybe I am a little confused and saw it in someone else's thread?
> 
> I know you hate to read, but I highly recommend you read this I found about Mg: http://marijuanacannabis.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/nutrient-deficiency-magnesium-mg/
> 
> ...


BKB hit the nail on the head imo

First step is to get your ph dialed in PERFECT for ATLEAST a week before you start treating deficiencies.. by trying to continually treat deficiencies when you might just have a lock out since you have only owned a ph meter for a few days is just going to compound your problems.. get the ph right.. give it a little time .. the try to feed them what they need... but until you are sure its not a lock out problem... treating deficiencies is pointless imo


----------



## alotaball (Jul 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I saw someone put on here a pH nute uptake chart, have you read it? Or maybe I am a little confused and saw it in someone else's thread?
> 
> 
> 
> BKB


It might have been me.. here it is again dubbz if I never shared it with you.. dont really remember...  Just shows where your ph needs to be at for availability of that nute


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting it Alot!!! Good shit...What I recommend you do is get some distilled water and pH it. Then run some through your soil just enough to get alittle runoff and test that pH and see what the difference is when it goes in your soil and out your soil. Then you can adjust it when you do your feeding so you are hitting 6.5pH thats where your sweet spot uptake is for all nutes! Hope that made some sense, I am alittle tired right now but thats how I would test to see where my soil is at.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks for posting it Alot!!!


anytime gentleman .. anything to help dubbz get this grow going as smooth as possible .. just wanna see how it bitchin it ends up


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

alotaball said:


> anytime gentleman .. anything to help dubbz get this grow going as smooth as possible .. just wanna see how it bitchin it ends up


When is your 2nd round starting??? I like to know so I can sub. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Jul 28, 2011)

bkb .. i been trying to start it all week.. just been having setbacks.. first my wifes sister came into town.. so couldnt do anything while she was here.. then we were at the hospital a couple times.. wife is due anytime with my daughter.. I bought some upgrades I need to get setup also.. I have a bunch of new nutes and supplements to play with .. I bought a dehumidifier and a 3x3 tent with 250 watts of blue mama lighting for it .. So now I will have a mamma area.. veg area and my flower.. pretty much I just wanna get everything plug and play before I start the next round because I am going to have my 3 year old .. a new born and I go back to work full time on sept 5th. So my time will be limited .. BUT I do still have 3 plants going with only 1 of my 1000 watters in flower.. they are about a month in.. Looking nice . I will def link you guys once I get it going again... sorry bout the life story lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

alotaball said:


> bkb .. i been trying to start it all week.. just been having setbacks.. first my wifes sister came into town.. so couldnt do anything while she was here.. then we were at the hospital a couple times.. wife is due anytime with my daughter.. I bought some upgrades I need to get setup also.. I have a bunch of new nutes and supplements to play with .. I bought a dehumidifier and a 3x3 tent with 250 watts of blue mama lighting for it .. So now I will have a mamma area.. veg area and my flower.. pretty much I just wanna get everything plug and play before I start the next round because I am going to have my 3 year old .. a new born and I go back to work full time on sept 5th. So my time will be limited .. BUT I do still have 3 plants going with only 1 of my 1000 watters in flower.. they are about a month in.. Looking nice . I will def link you guys once I get it going again... sorry bout the life story lol.


Yeah you def are busy bro, congrats on the soon to be newborn....I am shutting down till the summer is over myself but I also have just 3 plants going. Handle your business bro and hopefully soon Round 2 will start. 

Ok I am done jacking Dubz thread, my bad Dubz!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You refered to your Kush as a guy, I hope that's not the case.


I think you misunderstood bro... I was referring to my son! I got to see him every day this week which is a rarity.



bekindbud said:


> Seems to be a Mg Deficiency especially with purple stems and fan leaves falling off. Now if your having problems with your soils pH then it doesnt matter how much Cal/Mag you put in there cause its probably being locked out. You really need to get dialed in on your soil's pH to ensure proper uptake of Mg and other key nutes. I saw someone put on here a pH nute uptake chart, have you read it? Or maybe I am a little confused and saw it in someone else's thread?
> 
> I know you hate to read, but I highly recommend you read this I found about Mg: http://marijuanacannabis.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/nutrient-deficiency-magnesium-mg/
> 
> ...


That became one of my favorite charts the instant I laid eyes on it. I actually have a few different versions of it. The ph has been on point for only 3 days so things should turn around soon, I hope. I'm not chasing anything around too much. The only thing I did was give all the ladies a small dose of humic acid last night, along with a nice foliar spray down as lights went down this morning.



steeZz said:


> Every 4-5 days I water, but i'm probably gonna push it to 6 now that fungus gnats are appearing.


The neem didn't hold them off? You can always try the potato peel! (no joke)



alotaball said:


> BKB hit the nail on the head imo
> 
> First step is to get your ph dialed in PERFECT for ATLEAST a week before you start treating deficiencies.. by trying to continually treat deficiencies when you might just have a lock out since you have only owned a ph meter for a few days is just going to compound your problems.. get the ph right.. give it a little time .. the try to feed them what they need... but until you are sure its not a lock out problem... treating deficiencies is pointless imo


Yes that is exactly what I'm doing. I know that fixing plant issues due to ph being too high or low does not happen overnight so I'm being patient. Trust me, after freaking out early in the grow I learned that there is no need to hurry. 



alotaball said:


> anytime gentleman .. anything to help dubbz get this grow going as smooth as possible .. just wanna see how it bitchin it ends up


You are the man. 

Alright... enough goofing off! Time to get a few girls upstairs for some pics! Be back soon!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 28, 2011)

LOoking forward to the pics.. 

DUbbz.. i know its hard to wait for things to straighten out... because you wanna fix your girls NOW lol... ive been there.. Im sure even with the little probs.. you will be MORE then happy with the end result.. I had lots of hiccups.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen! It's time for some bud porn!!

Instead of bringing each of my girls upstairs I found a cozy place just outside of their room for them to expose their tasty looking nugs. Enough with the jibber jabber, let's check out some bud porn 

Up first we have two of my lovely Master Kush ladies. In these pictures you will see a few shots of my red leaves. It's not a dramatic amount but they are there. Besides the red leaves, these girls are looking mighty fine!




Up next for you my Blue Cheese ladies. These girls are the most resilient plants in my garden with very little issues up to this point. I've thrown everything but the kitchen sink at these ladies!! During veg these ladies plumped up faster than the others but have taken a backseat to my Kush girls in the size department. Alright, alright blah blah... Say Cheese!!!




...and last but not least are the Lemon Skunk ladies. These girls were quite disappointing for a few weeks, to the point that I almost gave them away!! I sure am glad I decided against that idea since they have definitely made a turn for the better. Minus the bear claws these girls have quickly changed my outlook on their future. They smell AMAZINGGGGGGGG!!! These plants will be my personal smoke without a doubt!




I used my Droid 2 to take these pictures. Before I was using a Samsung Omnia. Not sure sure why but I could have swore the omnia took better pictures. Turns out I was wrong? The picture quality should be much better than any of my previous pictures.

It's the middle of flowering week 4 and there you have it. Any opinions, advice, suggestions or feedback is greatly appreciated! Thanks everyone for checking out my grow! To all that have helped me closly... a special thanks to you guys/girls. If you like what you see then pat yourself on the back. I couldn't have made it this far without you.

Peace!
Dubbz


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 29, 2011)

Brown chicka brown brown.....looking good bro!!! MJ plants are so forgiving! Patience and learning form mistakes= Successful Grows! You are on your way my friend!

The Lemon Skunks are probably clawing cause they might be root bound, another thing that makes leaves claw is a too much "N" which from the color of your plants i doubt its that. Dont ever give up bro, you are rocking them out right now! Its a task keeping plants in perfect condition, I have problems occur all the time, just keep trying and learning them!

Night bro...I get the little ones tomorrow, need my rest.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 29, 2011)

those look good dubz looks like your resolving ya issues


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks fellas. The next two weeks are going to suck. Where I'm going from here is still in the air. One thing I do know is that my plants will have a home to finish out their cycle in. It's funny, I'm more worried about finding them a new home than myself lol I'm also wondering if I should move them next week or wait til the last possible day in the house. I'm thinking the sooner the better just in case I run into any snags.


----------



## mugan (Jul 29, 2011)

i say the safest way, better to wait if it will be safer , but if your moving into an apt ad say late after the guys have done all the checks n shit cuz i remember after moving into shoregatee the maintainace guys came in a few times to finish up some things.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

A friend of mine is taking them into his house, but that's not where I will be staying. That's the part I'm unsure of.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

FUCK YEAH dUBZZy!
what an absolutely mind blowing bud porn show.. you really outdid yourself this time dude. I had chills up and down my spine through out the entire show. YOur going to pulling some maJOR weight from this grow. im thinkin 2 lbs at least.. shit all them lemons ..lord have mercy!!! lmao

well its Finally fuckin friday .. your NEXT!!!!! 
HEres the Party BALLoon!!
(think bursting blueberrys with a pop rock sock to it) lol

View attachment 1710905


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

*Damnit! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.

I owe you some +rep Dat... you just made my day. Thank you for that. You are far too kind  
*


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

Whoa... I just noticed your comment about my yield. I think you might be hitting that balloon too hard!! ahahaha If I get 2lbs from this grow I will literally shit my pants. I was thinking like 1.5-2 onions per plant, minus the lemon skunks. Those I'll be lucky to pull 1oz off each me thinks.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea, I know what you mean dub.. I'm hoping for ATLEAST an ounce off each of my plants... god if i got 3 ounces a plant I would seriously cry, you have no idea.

Plus i'd finally be able to buy a car lol.


AND YOU'RE A BULLSHITTER, i just saw you uploaded pictures!
Your plants are way nicer than mine!!! ahhh :sad face:


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> A friend of mine is taking them into his house, but that's not where I will be staying. That's the part I'm unsure of.



not good. I would absolutely not allow this, but gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## mugan (Jul 29, 2011)

ya when it comes to cronic trust no one with your plants


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

dubz ur not playing with cfl's or small lighting here.. Im pretty sure you will pull 2-3 zips on each plant ATLEAST.. im running the same setup .. I did less training and my smallest plant.. that was a untrained 12 inch clone weighed in at just under 3 zips and that was the smallest.. the chems pulled over 6 each.. and I only vegged for 3 weeks. So ya ... you will hit 2 lbs as long as you make it to the end .. trust me!!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

If you do the math, some people say you should get 1 gram per watt.
2000 watts = 2000 grams
2000 grams = 71 ounces
71 ounces = 4.5 lbs
I'm sure you'll meet half of that


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I'm glad you got to see your kid every day, those are good days.
Ahh they all look great. Especially the Master Kush.

It's gonna' be so sad to see them go,
but nice to see them hangin' at the same time.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Yea, I know what you mean dub.. I'm hoping for ATLEAST an ounce off each of my plants... god if i got 3 ounces a plant I would seriously cry, you have no idea.
> 
> Plus i'd finally be able to buy a car lol.
> 
> ...


Dude your buds look bigger than mine and you're a week behind me! lol Not to mention my plants have 13 different shades of green, 6 yellows and now red haha and yours seem to be super healthy.



steeZz said:


> not good. I would absolutely not allow this, but gotta do what you gotta do.


I've known him for close to 30 years and he has his own plants to tend to. He grew some C99 that got me so stoned that I didn't like smoking it lol I trust my plants in his hands.He also works at my boys hydro shop. It's all gravy.



alotaball said:


> dubz ur not playing with cfl's or small lighting here.. Im pretty sure you will pull 2-3 zips on each plant ATLEAST.. im running the same setup .. I did less training and my smallest plant.. that was a untrained 12 inch clone weighed in at just under 3 zips and that was the smallest.. the chems pulled over 6 each.. and I only vegged for 3 weeks. So ya ... you will hit 2 lbs as long as you make it to the end .. trust me!!


I'm not expecting that but if I came close to 2lbs I would be amazed... See I'm thinking that all these issues I've been having will result in loss of yield. Seeing how healthy steeZz' plants are and the size of his buds makes me think my ladies were stunted a little bit, which isn't surprising. I just know that my next grow will be much better. I should have 2 more patients signing on with me. That will allow me a total of 36 plants *does a happy dance*. That's when I'll expect a big yield 



steeZz said:


> If you do the math, some people say you should get 1 gram per watt.
> 2000 watts = 2000 grams
> 2000 grams = 71 ounces
> 71 ounces = 4.5 lbs
> I'm sure you'll meet half of that


I've heard that too but that's with everything being damn near perfect. Half of that would definitely get me into another house for sure. Then I can start my next grow. I can't...... wait...... must.......be......patient!.... Shit!



C.Indica said:


> Well I'm glad you got to see your kid every day, those are good days.
> Ahh they all look great. Especially the Master Kush.
> 
> It's gonna' be so sad to see them go,
> but nice to see them hangin' at the same time.


Thanks man. Honestly, I'm not going to be sad seeing them go. I'm going to have a party ahaha No more buying herb is going to be fucking fantastic.

A good friend of mine moved to Georgia a few years ago. He offered me a place to stay and continue my growing there. The market down there is RIDICULOUS. These guys are playing $400 a zip and that's not top shelf shit either. He showed me a picture of this shit he paid $65 for an 1/8... I wanted to slap the shit out of him. He said he has no choice...ugh lol Wish I could pick up and leave the state like that but being that far from my son will never happen. It's a nice thought though!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

If I could get 400 a zip i'd move right now, that's just me. I mean, some clinics want to offer you 400 a quarter i hear


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

Dubbz i feel ya my boy is my life.. Money is second to him.. Im sure you will do fine where your at.... I donated 90 percent of my meds at 150-200 a zip this last go around.. I still was able to recover all my investment... which was near 2-3 k when you add up all the hydro store trips.. electrician .. home depot ect.. It paid all my utility increases.. Basically even after 1 grow I had a profit of near 2,000 bucks which is insane considering .... I had to make up for all the money invested. You dont have to get a high dollar amount to make it worth your while. Plus you results are only gonna get better the more experience you get with your particular setup.. nutes and strains. It takes tons of time .. and alot of cash.. but with some effort.. it will be more then worth it.. plus after you first investment .. the profit margin goes WAY up .... Just dont add up all the hours you devote.. lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

I know what you mean. Even though my son doesn't live with me, I think about him like he is by my side every day. It's helping me get through my shitty situation thats for sure. 

My friend just left here and he agrees with you guys/girls about my yield lol. You guys are getting me too excited. I need to focus on the task at hand before thinking about the reward! That's why I'm only expecting the bare minimum! He also left me with something pretty rare, from what he says...he calls it green dragon (made by a chemist friend of his). It is a black tar like substance (looks like resin) and its kept in a plastic syringe. Not to be confused with green dragon the MJ & alcohol infused drink. From what he says it's for curing cancer? He squirted out a couple little drops onto some cookie crisp cereal I had here and advised I only eat one lol so I did! The other little cookie crisp I have has a huge drop on it (i ate the smaller one). I don't feel anything yet but it cramped up my stomach for about 2 minutes so maybe I will eventually feel the effects. If not, I'll be eating the other very soon. Time to water my girls.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn that shit sounds like fun.
I get tons of shit like that all the time since my wifey works at a clinic. She just brought home OG Kush lozenges and it just feels like your mouth and throat is tingley.
I dont like anything that isn't smoked that much though tbh, I think it'll be different when I'm making it myself though lol.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Damn that shit sounds like fun.
> I get tons of shit like that all the time since my wifey works at a clinic. She just brought home OG Kush lozenges and it just feels like your mouth and throat is tingley.
> I dont like anything that isn't smoked that much though tbh, I think it'll be different when I'm making it myself though lol.


Oh man I want some of those lol Maybe I need to visit a nearby clinic. "Doc, my throat hurts." lol
I know what you mean about rather smoking. I love to smoke. Granted I've only ingested mj twice now other than smoking. Once I get through this BS I'm going thru and I'm settled into a new place I may have to bake some goodies. Being growers I think we have to experiment a little. 

I watered my kush and cheese girls and my run off is looking good. All I used was straight tap water and pH down. The notes I left on each plant with the last watering run off helped out a lot. I started with the plants that had a ph closest to 6.5 and adjusted the 7.2 water down accordingly to each plant. Like when I got to the last few plants to water, their ph was 6.9 so I added water that was 6.1-6.2. The run off was right on 6.5. It worked better than I thought it would. I hope the kush girls start to look better soon. The red leaf issue is climbing up and spreading out now. I'm almost worried but I'm being patient since it takes a good week to get back on track if your soils ph is way off. That's what I've read anyway. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 30, 2011)

Only time will tell my friend, they don't really look that bad to begin with though so don't beat yourself up.
I was just about to order seeds from attitude, was gonna get "The Void" and "Pandoras Box" from TGAGenetics subcool seeds.
20$ for 1 seed of each, then you have the delivery fee, then you have the choice to get a tshirt with it for security, and then you have the choice of.....

20$ turns into like 50$ for two seeds.... gonna wait till I want more than just two, or wait till alotaball wants to order some and go halves >.<


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

The Void - "The Void's high is uplifting and speedy leaving a great taste in your mouth. Smells like sour grape pepper funk."

Damn! That is my favorite kind of high right there. It's looks super tasty too. I'd have to say that you made a great choice.

Pandora's Box - " I can&#8217;t tell where the ceiling is as every bowl I smoke I seem to get a bit higher until the point my vision blurs. Not for light weights. I can&#8217;t stop grinning when I smoke this weed." <--------ahahahahaha if that's not enough to sell you on those seeds then I don't know what is. 

I was really close to ordering seeds for my first grow but my boy talked me out of it. I'm glad he did cause I'd be a few weeks behind where I am now. The quicker this is done, the sooner I can start my next grow. Once my setup is in a new place and two more patients aboard I'll be getting some seeds. First I'll start with 12 clones again, probably 3-4 different strains. Then I'll order some seeds, maybe 12 or so and start them off a few weeks later. Then I'm going to try my hand at cloning off of the original 12 plants. Should be fun.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

You got it going on dub keep it up


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice bud porn, everything looks to be going real well. The Lemon Skunk are starting to look better just like mine, I am told once you think they are ready wait another 10 days and they will fatten up nicely. 

The rest of your grow is looking great, I concur with the talk that you should be harvesting minimum about 2 lbs, but I would bet by the looks of things 3lbs may be in your reach; you will also have lots of trim for hash. 

regards,


----------



## steeZz (Jul 30, 2011)

Nah don't lie to the man, we all know hes only going to get a quarter pound.

And thats without cheese!


----------



## mugan (Jul 30, 2011)

well dubbz will you be sharing or is this just for you, are you caretaker already or after this grow ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Nice bud porn, everything looks to be going real well. The Lemon Skunk are starting to look better just like mine, I am told once you think they are ready wait another 10 days and they will fatten up nicely.
> 
> The rest of your grow is looking great, I concur with the talk that you should be harvesting minimum about 2 lbs, but I would bet by the looks of things 3lbs may be in your reach; you will also have lots of trim for hash.
> 
> regards,


Thanks man. I'll keep that in mind with the LS girls around harvest time. Now that I looked at them closely I can see they might yield more than I first expected (just going off of what the clone seller told me about them not being a big yielder). He had no idea I was planning to SC and LST them bitches!! haha I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Usually when I do I get dropped on my head. 3lbs... I can't imagine me having that much weed LOL For now I'll stick with the thought of having a couple oz's. Anything over that is a bonus. 



steeZz said:


> Nah don't lie to the man, we all know hes only going to get a quarter pound.
> 
> And thats without cheese!


LOL I would be happy with a 1/4 lb bro... jk!! I would die if all I got was a qp lol Then my cheese ladies can fill in the other 2 3/4 lbs



mugan said:


> well dubbz will you be sharing or is this just for you, are you caretaker already or after this grow ?


Currently I am a legal caregiver with one patient. I will be sharing most of this for donations. Those donations are what will get me into another house. If it's a big harvest, as most people seem to think it will be, then I'll probably hold on to a few oz's of each strain for myself. That should keep me stocked up with my own smoke until my next harvest. The next grow I'm hoping to have 3 patients on board, but I would welcome all 5. I can't imagine the work involved with 36 plants let alone 60...especially if they get this size or bigger.

I'm out of smoke and starting to get cranky. No funds to get any either... this weekend is sucking so far!! I was supposed to do some work for somebody today but they canceled on me. I wonder what I could get for one of these plants if I tried to sell it outright...hmmm. I am in dire need of some smoke.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok so I'm beginning to get a little worried. My plants seem to be getting worse now that I've been using my digital ph meter. The red leaves are almost at the top of my buds. ALL kush leaves are canoeing downward and turning red. Before it was just a few. Now each of my kush plants has 20+ leaves turning red (and it doesn't look good).

My cheese plants used to be my best looking plants. Now they seem to be taking a turn for the worse as well. I am picking up 10+ leaves off the ground under each of these ladies every day, if not more. The ends of some fan leaves are brown and dried up (nute burn??). Those same leaves are also turning yellow. 

The lemon skunks now have yellowing leaves when they never did before.

The last two times I fed all 3 strains was with straight water (ph'd for 6.5 run off). From what I thought everything was going great doing it this way. Is it possible that now that I'm actually using the proper ph water to feed that I'm somehow unlocking all of these nutrients in the soil? Why would they show nute burn if I'm using straight water all week?? Should I flush?? I don't know... I've been without smoke for two days and I'm extremely irritable so maybe it's just me. This is the worst I've seen them looking and I was expecting them to start looking better. Tomorrow is the start of flower week 5 already and I'm trippin about these plants not looking right. All the pictures I see of peoples plants, they look beautiful, which is why I'm worried. My plants may be big but they look like shit compared to everything else I see out there, IMO. Not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 1713378
Use this again, is anything locked out?
I don't know anything about pH, I use soil with dolomite lime, and assume I'm at 7.0 at all times.
Plants grow fine.

Have you been flushing with your new pH'd water?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

It's been my understanding that you only flush if you have nute burn. This is the first sign of anything like that and I'm not sure if thats even the problem. I have the chart but it's useless since my run off all week has been right at or close to 6.5, which according to the chart is optimal for nutrient uptake. Doesn't make sense why they would be getting worse when I've been doing what I thought I was supposed to be doing...


----------



## alotaball (Jul 30, 2011)

Start feeding your deficiencies again.. it will take a week or so for them to improve.... If your getting a runnoff of 6.5 now.. you shouldnt be locking ANYTHING out.. so feed dem girls imo


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

Isn't browning and crumbling leaf tips a sign of nute burn?? Along with upside down canoeing of fan leaves?? If I give my girls nutes right now I'm afraid I'll kill them... ugh... can't think straight. First day in years without smoke and it's taking it's toll on me badly. My apologies in advance if I seem rude or flustered. I mean no harm to you guys/girls.

Let me go grab a few pics so you can see for yourself. I wasn't worried before today...

edit: see thats the thing. I thought this entire last week of using the ph meter would turn my girls around for the better. It supposedly takes a good week for things to straighten out. It's been a week and they look worse than before I started with the digital ph meter.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 30, 2011)

Your soil can be 6.5 pH and you can still burn your plants cause it depends what your PPMs are reading. You might be putting to much nutes in your plants! If it continues to get crispy then you will need to flush them. Do you write down all your feedings and what you put into your plants? What type of feeding schedule are you following or you just going what it says on the bottle?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your soil can be 6.5 pH and you can still burn your plants cause it depends what your PPMs are reading. You might be putting to much nutes in your plants! If it continues to get crispy then you will need to flush them. Do you write down all your feedings and what you put into your plants? What type of feeding schedule are you following or you just going what it says on the bottle?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I haven't fed them nutes since Monday? but that was my question... if the nutes are already in the soil, and I start using 6.5 ph'd water, won't that "unlock" all those trapped nutes in my soil all at once? Since they weren't being used before when my water/solution was above 7.2 or do they get washed out each time I water?


----------



## alotaball (Jul 30, 2011)

Have you considered feeding the plants deficiency with foilar sprays till you get the root side sorted out.. just as a quick fix before there is too much damage? Post some pics if you can !


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 30, 2011)

Honestly bro I dont understand what your asking? Just because you shoot 6.5pH water in there doesnt mean its going to unlock anything. You need to flush out your lockout which means getting rid of all the old nutes and build ups in your medium and then start out with fresh nutes. Thats why you should flush 3 times the amount your plant's container getting a clean slate for your medium. I hope I am making sense, maybe some experts here can help out, I am a nOOb!

Peace

BKB


----------



## alotaball (Jul 31, 2011)

The normal Procedure I do is flush a ton .. with 3 times like you said bkb.... then follow it with a light nute mix.... then start to progress from here.. if I see a immediate problem that I can fix foilar feeding .. I will do that too.. 

Hopefully Dubbz can get some good pics of the problems.. and we can get some people to help him with this situation


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 31, 2011)

For sure thats why I asked if he keeps track of his feedings. I write down all my feedings so that if something goes wrong I can see where I went wrong. That way I can flush the shit out of a plant and go back in my feeding tracker and start off with fresh nutes prior to any burning or lockouts. I also want to know what type of feeding schedule Dubz is using cause those feeding schedules tend to be wrong. I tried following a Fox Farm feeding schedule once and it burned the shit out of my plant. I used to think that the more nutes I put in the bigger and better the plant would be, NOT TRUE! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry it's taking so long guys. This laptop is a POFS and keeps freezing up on me while trying to upload these MFCS pictures..........................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel ya mines the same way


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry for the wait guys. Bringing these girls out of their room for pics is a pain in the ass... 

These are all mixed up but the red leaves are on the kush and the crispy ended yellow leaves are on the cheese. I'm not going to bother bringing out the lemon skunks since they are like my red headed step children and I'll treat them as I do the others. Same thing though, yellowing browning crispy leaves that weren't there yesterday or the day before...and the red shit is getting worse


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that red is some type of toxicity and the yellowing looks like a lock up posably from ph


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

According to all the problem guides the red leaves is caused my a molybdenum deficiency, which is very rare. An experienced grower friend of mine advised that I foliar spray with 8% humic acid. I have done that for the last 3 days and it doesn't seem to be helping. I sprayed the plants just as the lights were going down. What he said this does is... as the stoma are closing, the foliar spray will dry. Then when the lights come on the stoma will open and the plants will transpire, thus soaking up the left over dried up foliar spray. Not sure if this is accurate or not but I'm pretty sure that's how he explained it to me.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

BKB, I post all my feedings/waterings/findings/issues here on my journal. I may have to dig through a few pages to find them but they're here. 

Basically I need to flush each plant with 15 gallons of 6.5 ph'd water, followed by a light nute solution. I have two 5 gal buckets... just thinking of that work alone is frustrating. It's going to take 8 hours to do all that work, but if it has to be done then so be it...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 31, 2011)

You will want to spray when stomata are open.
I know there's specific conditions to when they are open, they are your plant's sweat pores.
I think they close at 85*F but I don't remember.
Make sure you get the undersides of leaves especially.
They will absorb it better than the top side.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats alittle out of my exp. But il try to put some research into this.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

This is taken right from the Humboldt Nutrients website:

"Spray solution evenly on garden when the sun is setting, or when lights are turning off; or alternatively when sun is coming up, or just before lights are turned on. Stomata open up under light and slowly close during the night. Humboldt Nutrients suggests spraying when the sun is setting, this way you can alleviate evaporation of Foliar spray and the danger of foliar burns."


Ps. my bad for stressing out fellas. I've had a hell of a day and the last thing I needed to see were my girls looking like shit. I was really hoping to see some positive progress, not negative. It's really getting the best of me.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Edit: Well wait, so if I need to flush them should I wait til the soil dries out a little? I just watered them yesterday and the soil is still pretty wet.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn, everyone bailed. Guess I'll stfu and go to bed.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm here, keep your calm man, get us some pictures under a white light, like a 6500k bulb or a floro tube light.
I want to see these leaves under white light.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey dubbz I found this on a plant sickness guide on another site... maybe you could try it... I will link you the whole thread..its came in handy a couple times....


Solution to fixing a Molybdenum deficiency
One way to fix a Molybdenum deficiency is to foliar spray with Molybdenum, like Miracle Grow All Purpose plant food and Miracle Grow: Tomato Plant Food. These can also be used to mix in with water as well. (Only mixing at ½ strength when using chemical nutrients, or it will cause nutrient burn!)Other nutrients that have Molybdenum in them are: I think Peters All Purpose Plant food does, as well as Greensand, Lime. Green sand and lime is slow/medium absorption, while Peters All Purpose Plant Food is fast absorption.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 The moly pics are a few post down.. but looks just like urs... ( hope I dont get in trouble for linking another grow site.. O well your worth my lashings sir LOL)


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 31, 2011)

IMO, I still dont think thats a Molybdenum problem, thats a classic *Mg* and *Potassium (K) *deficiency. Those leaves are not burnt Dubz, the plant has sucked the life out of them because its deficient and thats why the leaves fall off. Trust me when I tell you that plant is not nute burned!!!! From the pics you just post there is no way its nute burned. Do not flush her bro, wait till her medium is dried out before doing anything. If you just fed her yesterday and then flush her today you will be adding water stress to your plant, thats not good. Keep an eye on her and see what yesterday's feeding does to her. IMO your plant looks hungry and not burnt at all! Chill and get some rest. I passed out on my couch and just woke up with a damn stiff neck....LOL Have a good night and we will attack this problem tomorrow! The buds are forming nicely on that plant!!! She is not BURNED!!!

Nothing but love for you bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

My bad fellas. It's getting close to my move date and I've been out of smoke for two days. Then the added stress of these plants everything just got to me. Normally I smoke a bowl and everything is "normal". 



C.Indica said:


> I'm here, keep your calm man, get us some pictures under a white light, like a 6500k bulb or a floro tube light.
> I want to see these leaves under white light.


Those pics are the best I can do CI. It's under a CFL and thats all I have in my house. I thought those pics really captured their true state. That's exactly how they look in person (except for the blue looking buds lol)



alotaball said:


> Hey dubbz I found this on a plant sickness guide on another site... maybe you could try it... I will link you the whole thread..its came in handy a couple times....
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 The moly pics are a few post down.. but looks just like urs... ( hope I dont get in trouble for linking another grow site.. O well your worth my lashings sir LOL)


haha Has anyone told you they loved you today? jk jk but damn I'll take lashings for you any day of the week too! :lovefest:

I have that same page bookmarked. That's where I got the info about the red leaves and also the idea of foliar feeding. My lights just went down so I mixed up a foliar spray and let them have it. I used water, 2.5ml of cal/mag and 1/4 tsp of the humic acid. If I'm out later I may grab the MG tomato plant food to give it a whirl.



bekindbud said:


> IMO, I still dont think thats a Molybdenum problem, thats a classic *Mg* and *Potassium (K) *deficiency. Those leaves are not burnt Dubz, the plant has sucked the life out of them because its deficient and thats why the leaves fall off. Trust me when I tell you that plant is not nute burned!!!! From the pics you just post there is no way its nute burned. Do not flush her bro, wait till her medium is dried out before doing anything. If you just fed her yesterday and then flush her today you will be adding water stress to your plant, thats not good. Keep an eye on her and see what yesterday's feeding does to her. IMO your plant looks hungry and not burnt at all! Chill and get some rest. I passed out on my couch and just woke up with a damn stiff neck....LOL Have a good night and we will attack this problem tomorrow! The buds are forming nicely on that plant!!! She is not BURNED!!!
> 
> Nothing but love for you bro!!!
> 
> ...


It's like I was reading your mind. I ended up going straight to bed lol Damn was I trippin or what? ugh... What a stressful day that I'm glad is over holy shit. Thanks for hanging in there with me though. Hope your neck is better today.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 31, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, I havent smoked any bud in exactly 29 days....I been looking for employment so I need to clean myself up. I deal with stressful days by doing some physical activities and getting out of the house. Go for a walk or ride a bike. You would be surprised how doing physical activities wipes out stress. I got to take my kids home tonight so I will be back on later. Just remember that there is someone out there who has it worse than you my man.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Jul 31, 2011)

lolz i always find working stress full,, might be something wrong with me tho hahaa, or am just lazy ><


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn I might lose my mind if I went that long lol. You're right though... there are people out there with it much worse than me. That's not always the easiest thing to think about when being caught up in the moment though. 

I need to run to this local dispensary and see what they have going on. I've never been to one before and they are popping up all over the metro Detroit area right now. May as well get an idea of how this all works.

Enjoy the ride with your kids bro. I'll be on later as well. Peace mang


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 31, 2011)

Dispensaries are dope. Be careful and check out a couple, as most of them are very different from each other. I am confident you will find one.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

Picked up some Larry OG Kush last night and this shit gives you a real heavy stone effect. The good thing about having herb like this is that I won't smoke as much. It's definitely not my favorite type of buzz, but it's alright. I did have a few funny ideas pop into my head but thats about it lol

I got some well needed sleep and am already up for the day (7am). Normally I'm going to bed right now, but I'm up and deciding if I should feed my girls or flush them then feed.

This is why I'm torn on what to do:

View attachment 1715024View attachment 1715025


It's the downward canoeing that has me thinking flush. There are also deficiencies which are making me lean towards feeding. I need to make a decision but could use a few more opinions. If you all agree that a flush is not needed then I will feed with nutes. What do ya think? I'm frickin torn...


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Picked up some Larry OG Kush last night and this shit gives you a real heavy stone effect. The good thing about having herb like this is that I won't smoke as much. It's definitely not my favorite type of buzz, but it's alright. I did have a few funny ideas pop into my head but thats about it lol
> 
> I got some well needed sleep and am already up for the day (7am). Normally I'm going to bed right now, but I'm up and deciding if I should feed my girls or flush them then feed.
> 
> ...


mornin son! im super jealous that you have dispensaries up there. Here in my desert hell hole they wil lets us grow and smoke, but they say that dispensaries are still illegal, so they are asking teh Federal prosecutors to help......

"Let Az govern it self, stay out of Arizonas law making...........Oh ya, but can you tell s how to govern MMJ???"
they are keeping the drug cartels in the weed business like this...but the funy things is, id rather deal with a Juarez cartel weed dealer than a Az lawdog.......if my state didnt have fine ass mexicans chicks and AMAZING Mexican food id live in COlorado or something.....

what are they selling 1/8s for in yr local dispensaries?

wish i knew more so that i could help. I have started using Evian every 2nd watering to help with possible Cal/Mag def..... a buddy said its pretty fucking smart to do soo, have you tried that at all?


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 1, 2011)

Clawing can be because of too much "N" or can be Root Bound too. I dont think you are over doing it with "N". Your plants might be root bound which means they out grew their container. 

Just remember this about your plant.....YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SMOKE THE FAN LEAVES, FOCUS ON THE BUDS! Thats what you are going to be smoking!!!! Your buds on that plant look oh so good and its already passed 5 weeks if I remember correctly. Yeah your plant is not 100% on track but as long the buds still growing and developing nicely who cares man. You only have about 3-4 weeks left and depending how you finish a plant, the last 2 weeks will be flushing and plain water. Dont let it stresss you out bro over clawing fan leaves....your need to look pass them fan leaves and look at your plants sweet spots.....their BUD SITES!!!!!!

Bro that plants buds sites look so great man stop tripping. Check out my 1st grow in my signature and you will see how bad the clawing got on my plant and how yellow the plant was through out the grow but take a look at the end result of my 1st grow and you will see what really counts. Check skim through and look at my plant called "MamaDude"

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> mornin son! im super jealous that you have dispensaries up there. Here in my desert hell hole they wil lets us grow and smoke, but they say that dispensaries are still illegal, so they are asking teh Federal prosecutors to help......
> 
> "Let Az govern it self, stay out of Arizonas law making...........Oh ya, but can you tell s how to govern MMJ???"
> they are keeping the drug cartels in the weed business like this...but the funy things is, id rather deal with a Juarez cartel weed dealer than a Az lawdog.......if my state didnt have fine ass mexicans chicks and AMAZING Mexican food id live in COlorado or something.....
> ...


Mornin! Actually I passed on the dispensary and went with craigslist again lol I've had luck with these guys before so I gave them another try. There are a shit load of dispensaries popping every day over here. It's cool, but it's almost an overkill. The dispensaries prices are kind of high but their menu vast. Your problem wouldn't be their prices, it would most likely be which bud you want. 1/8's can go from 40 to 65 dollars here. I paid 55 for this larry og kush from a dude on CL. Not too bad...

I've never heard of Evian. I use Humboldt Nutrients Equilibrium (cal/mag). My issues stem from having bad ph from the beginning. I'm just starting to see how important ph really is. Early on I found some guy claiming that ph wasn't that big of a deal and argued some good points. I guess I always had that stuck in my head so I didn't pay much attention to it. Now I know that ph is KEY and that guy is a douchebag


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Clawing can be because of too much "N" or can be Root Bound too. I dont think you are over doing it with "N". Your plants might be root bound which means they out grew their container.
> 
> Just remember this about your plant.....YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SMOKE THE FAN LEAVES, FOCUS ON THE BUDS! Thats what you are going to be smoking!!!! Your buds on that plant look oh so good and its already passed 5 weeks if I remember correctly. Yeah your plant is not 100% on track but as long the buds still growing and developing nicely who cares man. You only have about 3-4 weeks left and depending how you finish a plant, the last 2 weeks will be flushing and plain water. Dont let it stresss you out bro over clawing fan leaves....your need to look pass them fan leaves and look at your plants sweet spots.....their BUD SITES!!!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL... I have too much time on my hands bro. THAT is all that's wrong here!!

I think you're right about both things though. Too much N makes sense since I was feeding HB Verde well into the 2nd-3rd week of flower (16-2-5). Also, yesterday I was looking over my girls and noticed a nice sized root running across the top of the soil. Seems like they ran out of room in their pots.

I'm going to chill, but c'mon... what started me tripping was the leaves turning red!

Going to look at your first grow...


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> LOL... I have too much time on my hands bro. THAT is all that's wrong here!!
> 
> I think you're right about both things though. Too much N makes sense since I was feeding HB Verde well into the 2nd-3rd week of flower (16-2-5). Also, yesterday I was looking over my girls and noticed a nice sized root running across the top of the soil. Seems like they ran out of room in their pots.
> 
> ...



Ya im not sure i would feel safe buying herd off CL....some guy got robbed in Phoenix and had to shoot his way out. 
You just hit someone up on CL and meet up? seem sdagerous ESPECIALLY for Detroit.... that where that Reality show RoboCop was filmed......LOTS of bad guys and robot cops.....be safe man seems liek acrazy place..... FUCK OCP!

Sorry JUST saw that movie last night lol....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

I was born and raised in Detroit so I've seen some crazy shit. I've been robbed at gun point, not over a drug deal but still scary as fuck. I got caught at a red light in the wrong part of the D and a dude ran up on me and put a gun in my face. Jacked me for my wallet and cell phone. Now I legally carry and conceal. How that plays out with the medical marijuana program I'm not exactly sure. Most times if I have herb on me, I don't have my gun. If I'm going to meet someone on CL, they are the ones that are usually worried. They always ask to meet in a public place, not some dark alley lol 

I will say this though, Detroit is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I was born and raised in Detroit so I've seen some crazy shit. I've been robbed at gun point, not over a drug deal but still scary as fuck. I got caught at a red light in the wrong part of the D and a dude ran up on me and put a gun in my face. Jacked me for my wallet and cell phone. Now I legally carry and conceal. How that plays out with the medical marijuana program I'm not exactly sure. Most times if I have herb on me, I don't have my gun. If I'm going to meet someone on CL, they are the ones that are usually worried. They always ask to meet in a public place, not some dark alley lol
> 
> I will say this though, Detroit is getting worse and worse.


well stay safe man


Ya i carry as well, to many Mexican gangbangers about these parts to not have one. PLus 99% of all vets i kno whave guns, so i wanted to be cool too..lol.

Never had a problem though, im a pretty big guy and i look FAR meaner than i really am. Its my disguise.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

haha well I'm definitely not a big guy and I live alone in a shitty neighborhood. My house was robbed two years ago so to keep me and my son safe I decided it would be best to get my license to carry


----------



## mugan (Aug 1, 2011)

what do you carry ?


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 1, 2011)

Plants are looking good. You shouldn't really have been using veg nutes into flowering. It may have gave them a overdose of N, as this is almost unnecessary in flowering. If the roots are popping up from the top of the soil that usually means they are lacking in water (with trees anyways, my dad is an arborist and has been educated me on plant life). How big are the containers you have the girls in again? 3 Gal should be enough to take them to the harvest and they will just be beginn to fill the container, from multiple sources including published books and online. Have you used Hygrozyme? Besides Hygrozyme you could use cannzym, it does the same thing and is less expensive. hygrozyme is organic and a better enzyme but definitely a little on the pricey side. Hygrozyme and Miccorhizea is probably the best things you could do for your plants. Hit them with some Superthrive (if you haven't already) on your next water. It helps with stress they might have been going through. Well that is my two cents, sorry if I'm just repeating stuff you have already been doing.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

mugan said:


> what do you carry ?


Smith & Wesson M&P .357 Sig Compact w/ Crimson Trace 








Lanternslight said:


> Plants are looking good. You shouldn't really have been using veg nutes into flowering. It may have gave them a overdose of N, as this is almost unnecessary in flowering. If the roots are popping up from the top of the soil that usually means they are lacking in water (with trees anyways, my dad is an arborist and has been educated me on plant life). How big are the containers you have the girls in again? 3 Gal should be enough to take them to the harvest and they will just be beginn to fill the container, from multiple sources including published books and online. Have you used Hygrozyme? Besides Hygrozyme you could use cannzym, it does the same thing and is less expensive. hygrozyme is organic and a better enzyme but definitely a little on the pricey side. Hygrozyme and Miccorhizea is probably the best things you could do for your plants. Hit them with some Superthrive (if you haven't already) on your next water. It helps with stress they might have been going through. Well that is my two cents, sorry if I'm just repeating stuff you have already been doing.


Yea I think I screwed up by using the Verde into flowering. It has a N value of 16 but I thought I was dealing with an N deficiency for a while. It very well could have been lack of N but it was being caused by my ph being way off. They are in 5gal warrior pots.

I've never heard of hygrozyme or miccorhizea, what do they do? I do have superthrive but I keep forgetting to use it. It's stuffed in a drawer right now. I need to put it out with my other nutes n shit so I'll use it next time I water. Today I gave them their suggested nutrient feed according to the HB feed chart. Now that my soils ph is dialed in to 6.5 I'm thinking that everything will start falling into place. Dude, if you knew how many times I've repeated myself in my journal...LOL What's crazy is that I end up repeating stuff that I had just posted hours earlier but nobody ever scrolls up or checks the page before lol. I don't mind though. It's my grow so I'll put in the extra work for you guys to follow along  I appreciate all opinions and comments bro! even if it's the same stuff repeated


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm off to the police station to turn myself in!! Stupid police around here don't know when to give it up... They didn't find me guilty 4 months ago and they won't find me guilty this time around either these fucks. I will explain later if anyone is interested lol Laaaaaaaaaaate


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 1, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Plants are looking good. You shouldn't really have been using veg nutes into flowering. It may have gave them a overdose of N, as this is almost unnecessary in flowering. If the roots are popping up from the top of the soil that usually means they are lacking in water (with trees anyways, my dad is an arborist and has been educated me on plant life). How big are the containers you have the girls in again? 3 Gal should be enough to take them to the harvest and they will just be beginn to fill the container, from multiple sources including published books and online. Have you used Hygrozyme? Besides Hygrozyme you could use cannzym, it does the same thing and is less expensive. hygrozyme is organic and a better enzyme but definitely a little on the pricey side. Hygrozyme and Miccorhizea is probably the best things you could do for your plants. Hit them with some Superthrive (if you haven't already) on your next water. It helps with stress they might have been going through. Well that is my two cents, sorry if I'm just repeating stuff you have already been doing.


I got some Hygrozyme its pricey but works great especially during the heat.....I paid $23.00 for 17oz bottle...Yeah expensive but works wonders in my Hydro grow...Keeps my roots healthy, just keep in mind it doesnt mix well with Peroxide. If you ever use it dont mix the two!!! Nice 357..I got a sig sauer pro 9. I go shooting all the time at the range here....Great way to kill off stress!!!

Good info Lantern!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

What the fuck?
It was 10 in the morning, hope you're not pissed.
How's things?
You are medical aren't you?

Using Veg nutes for the first week or two of flowering helps reduce stretch.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 1, 2011)

Had a whole things typed and hit the back button somehow....

Hygrozyme breaks down old roots, aerates your soil in doing so, converts those old roots back into sugars and nutrients your plant then uses again.


Mycorrhizal fungi populate the area around a plant&#8217;s roots and form very thin filaments, adding to the length and efficiency of a plant&#8217;s roots. It&#8217;s actually like having a second set of roots for the plants. Plants, trees, and shrubs with a well established root system are better able to survive things like droughts and transplant shock. They also absorb more nutrients from the soil.

Plants with mycorrhizal fungi can survive better in their non-native environments. Mycorrhizal fungi boost a plant&#8217;s immune system, making them resistant to soil-borne pathogens. On top of it all, they help keep those pesky parasitic nematodes away.


----------



## mugan (Aug 1, 2011)

ok dubbz got booked WTF?


----------



## greenyield (Aug 1, 2011)

hey dubb, when i have used 15 litre pots in the past i only used to water them once every 5 or 6 days with about 1000ml of nutrient solution and a ph of 6.4 in soil.






if you are not letting the pots dry out enough between watering's then the roots wont be able to take in enough air and the leaves will curl downwards and get brown on the ends.
their could also be a problem with your ph fluctuating too far out of the plants range for nutrient uptake.
i would let the pots dry out until they are quite light to pick up and then water with 1000ml to 2000ml with a ph of 6.4 and nutrient strength of 1.2ec to 1.4 ec and catch some runoff to check the ph and ec strength.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 1, 2011)

greenyield said:


> hey dubb, when i have used 15 litre pots in the past i only used to water them once every 5 or 6 days with about 1000ml of nutrient solution and a ph of 6.4 in soil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice, overwatering can cause "eagle claw". I let my flowering plants dry out pretty good, weight check is the best method for me.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I got some Hygrozyme its pricey but works great especially during the heat.....I paid $23.00 for 17oz bottle...Yeah expensive but works wonders in my Hydro grow...Keeps my roots healthy, just keep in mind it doesnt mix well with Peroxide. If you ever use it dont mix the two!!! Nice 357..I got a sig sauer pro 9. I go shooting all the time at the range here....Great way to kill off stress!!!
> 
> Good info Lantern!!!
> 
> ...


I haven't used peroxide in a few days. If I picked up a bottle of hygrozyme I could still use it, just not in the same feeding. This It's 86 in their room right now and the lights are off. I wonder how relieved I would feel if I shot a few rounds into this shitty a/c unit I paid 50 bucks for lol 

Thanks man I love this gun. It goes with me everywhere. Sigs are nice quality guns that are always fun to shoot. I think yours is a bit big to carry though right? Well, no pistol is too big to carry...lol When my house was robbed a few years ago they took all 4 of my guns. They got my 30-06 w/scope that I used once for deer season. A S&W .40 semi auto half plastic half steel, didn't much care for it. They took my single shot 20 gauge shotgun that my grandfather gave me. That was irreplaceable ..my baby though........it was a Taurus .357 Magnum Titanium 6 shot revolver w/2" barrel. It was blue, so sick... Had it loaded under my mattress. I came home and saw my door open. I ran my ass down the street and called 911 lol. They had a loaded .357 magnum. I had insurance. haha sorry for rambling there, I'm pretty baked.



C.Indica said:


> What the fuck?
> It was 10 in the morning, hope you're not pissed.
> How's things?
> You are medical aren't you?
> ...


What the fuck? lol 10 in the morning? Help me out here bro. I'm baked and I should probably understand that, but I don't haha
Things are ok I guess. Waiting on my boy to bring me some boxes so I can start packing. 
Yes, I am medical but not the patient.
I didn't know that about veg nutes. I've been following the HB feed chart which has the three part system going from start to finish.



Lanternslight said:


> Had a whole things typed and hit the back button somehow....
> 
> Hygrozyme breaks down old roots, aerates your soil in doing so, converts those old roots back into sugars and nutrients your plant then uses again.
> 
> ...


Wow LL. I never heard of either of those but I am damn sure glad you told me. The hydro store I go to must have it. Wednesday I planned on going there so I'll check it out. On a few of my plants the roots are on the top of the soil so I'll do anything to help them. Do most people in soil use this??



mugan said:


> ok dubbz got booked WTF?


Almost a year ago a city nearby sent me 4 traffic tickets in the mail. They accused me of some BS, running from the police, reckless driving, no proof of insurance and speeding in a construction zone while on my bike. I took it to court and it was dismissed without prejudice, meaning they could reopen it again if more evidence was provided. As far as I know they had 'two witness'' but neither showed up to court the last FIVE fucking times I went. Last week I got those 4 tickets in the mail again. Today I went and spoke to an attorney that knows the compliant officer and he was kinda laughing. He told me 1500 dollars over the phone. Once I talked to him in person and he heard what's going on he said he'd do it for 750. I told him from what he's telling me it sounds like I could waltz in there myself and have it dropped, since they literally have nothing to prove it was me. It was 12:35 am. My plate number wasn't on the original tickets they sent last year but it was on the ones I got last week. On my way out of the office he told me he'd do it for $500 lol he knows I could do it myself and I do to but I might pay him the 500 to get it over quickly. We'll see what happens... waiting for a court date in the mail.



greenyield said:


> hey dubb, when i have used 15 litre pots in the past i only used to water them once every 5 or 6 days with about 1000ml of nutrient solution and a ph of 6.4 in soil.
> 
> 
> if you are not letting the pots dry out enough between watering's then the roots wont be able to take in enough air and the leaves will curl downwards and get brown on the ends.
> ...


My run off has been 6.5 for about 6 days. Before that it was all over the place. I only had a two prong ph tester. The thing is garbage so my ph was off since the beginning. Recently I picked up a digital ph tester that is helping a lot. 

My room is running an average of 89F with lights on. 
I try to water my plants when they tell me to. The pots are super light and their leaves droop. The biggest sign for me is the lower branches start to sag a little bit just before the leaves do. Between that and my pots being light, that's just about everyday lately. I watered about 5 hours before lights off last night. I may leave them until tomorrow unless they need it sooner. Letting the entire plant droop is not good for them. If I didn't water everyday or every other they would fall over 


Sorry such a long post but I tried to be as short as possible... if ya made it through then thanks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Dubbzy, i hope your well. Im sorry, but i missed your lights on and off times. I find it very very useful during the summertime with heat issues to have my lights on at night. So right now my lights go on at 630 pm and off at 630 am. I have no overheating issues whatsoever. If you need to switch your times, it should be ok. I did that a couple times in the middles of my last grow with no stress to my plant. Just remember ... if and when you change their light schedule that they get more darkness than light! 

I will be looking forward to some more delicious budporn soon! take care, Amber


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

DAT, thanks for stopping by! Unfortunately there's not a whole lot I can do about my heat issue. My cycle runs 12am to 12pm but theey problem is my basement. It gets so hot down there that the air being used by my inline fan is hot. It's not doing much to help the temp of the room. It's probably not good for my bulbs either. Actually I have an idea I'm going to try right now. Will report later.

I'll grab some new pics in the next day or so. I'm still waiting for more trichomes! Those make for the best bud porn.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r I do not see why you cannot move your light on time to run mostly at night, 12am to 12pm seems like your running your lamps and missing at least 4 hours (between 8 -12) where your basement should be cooled down.

regards,


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

I run about 10pm-10am,
the lights turn on just as the afternoon heat is floating away, and go off right when the morning sun is heating things up.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 2, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I run about 10pm-10am,
> the lights turn on just as the afternoon heat is floating away, and go off right when the morning sun is heating things up.


This sounds like the timing I need, as of now the heat doesn't dwindled til around 9 or so. Right now, I have my girls on 6pm to 6 am. I was thinking in the same lines as you. I will definitely see how 10-10 works on the next cycle.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Had a whole things typed and hit the back button somehow....
> 
> Hygrozyme breaks down old roots, aerates your soil in doing so, converts those old roots back into sugars and nutrients your plant then uses again.
> 
> ...


Here is a great link for roots...A must read IMO!!!! http://www.igrowhydro.com/infosheets/InfoSheet-HealthyRoots.pdf

Peace

BKB


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 2, 2011)

Very informative reading, thanks BKB

regards,


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Dubbz0r I do not see why you cannot move your light on time to run mostly at night, 12am to 12pm seems like your running your lamps and missing at least 4 hours (between 8 -12) where your basement should be cooled down.
> 
> regards,


These plants will be moving out of here in the next few days so I'm not going to change anything. Once they're in their new home it will be air conditioned so the temp in their room will be much more controllable. Too much other stuff going on at the moment to really play around with my cycle time. The last thing I need to do is screw that up and revert them back into veg for trying to get a 2 degree temp difference. The temp in my basement is ridiculous anytime of the day. As long as my a/c unit's ass end is hanging out into the basement it will be hot as hell. I will keep this in mind when starting my next grow.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Here is a great link for roots...A must read IMO!!!! http://www.igrowhydro.com/infosheets/InfoSheet-HealthyRoots.pdf
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I can't get that pdf to load. It just froze my laptop and made me reboot. This laptop is a dinosaur and I'm lucky to be using it period. I'll try it again later or from my folks house tomorrow just before I hit up the hydro store. Thanks BKB


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 2, 2011)

what are ur temps right now??? you said like 90+ ?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn man just spent 10 minutes reading your last pages, and to be honest I think you need a new nute line.
This whole time has been constant stress with deficiency after deficiency, imo growing weed shouldn't be a stressful thing.
Thats like having sex to not get off, you know?

o.o i feel for you bro


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> what are ur temps right now??? you said like 90+ ?


Right now lights are off and it's 77F and rH is 40%. The temp just before the lights went off was 86. All this week it was 88-89-90 lights on. This is the lowest it's been all week thanks to my stoner innovation lol.

Here is what I did and oddly enough it's cooling off the basement nicely


It's about 78 in my kitchen and living room area so I'm using that box fan to help push cold air in the basement lol It's actually working  That's the best I can do!



steeZz said:


> Damn man just spent 10 minutes reading your last pages, and to be honest I think you need a new nute line.
> This whole time has been constant stress with deficiency after deficiency, imo growing weed shouldn't be a stressful thing.
> Thats like having sex to not get off, you know?
> 
> o.o i feel for you bro


Thanks for making it through those pages lol Lots of stoned rambling. You may be right about the nutes but I also blame user error. I wouldn't mind trying HB again though, but only after I get a good ph meter or a tds meter now that I know how important it is. The ph being off all this time was bound to show in the plants regardless of the nutes I used (I would imagine this to be true). 

I'll take some Day 32 flower pics tonight since the basement isn't like an oven. I may even do some group shots  

The cheese girls are really pumping out the trichomes right now. Their smell is sooooooo good, just not all that intense yet. The kush buds are getting fat as hell and just starting to show some inner trichomes, still not enough to make me wet myself. The lemon skunk girls....oh my how their smell has suddenly changed! They started off as a real intense skunk smell. Now they smell super sweet with a nice citrus twist to them. I cannot wait to see what these girls do next. They are really making a turn for the good and could end up yielding extremely nice.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 2, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Damn man just spent 10 minutes reading your last pages, and to be honest I think you need a new nute line.
> This whole time has been constant stress with deficiency after deficiency, imo growing weed shouldn't be a stressful thing.
> Thats like having sex to not get off, you know?
> 
> o.o i feel for you bro


I wouldn't jump on the nutes. He was using those crap pronged meters, so I would blame it on the people he bought that thing from. They should ban them they are a complete waste of time IMO


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 2, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Right now lights are off and it's 77F and rH is 40%. The temp just before the lights went off was 86. All this week it was 88-89-90 lights on. This is the lowest it's been all week thanks to my stoner innovation lol.
> 
> Here is what I did and oddly enough it's cooling off the basement nicely
> View attachment 1717019View attachment 1717023View attachment 1717022View attachment 1717024View attachment 1717020View attachment 1717021
> ...


That's pretty much what I am planning on doing. My girls venting is all messed up do to moving my tent into my bedroom and moving my bedroom out to the living room (kind of making it a studio w/ a grow/ computer room :})

I might go get a box fan to push cold air into the room, as I don't have central AC here. I have one of those twin fan window units that I am attempting to exhaust using that. Duct tape everywhere hahaha I will post pics up tonight. Gonna get ready for class now! tt ya'll laterzky


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

I think you should just mix in Dolomite Lime on your next grow, and say fuck pH.
Mine is a constant 7.0 or so I hope, and I have never had a deficiency since I've been learning from this website.

I mean of course there are parameters that can increase growth, but if you read that pH chart a while ago, it shows how easy it is to lockout nutrients.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 2, 2011)

Dolomite is great!.. but I would still watch ph.. because once its off.. and has been off for a while.. its such a bitch getting things right.. Just check it EVERY SINGLE TIME and you will never have a problem... ( lockout wise lol) . 

Hey dubbz.. I know your probably busy as hell... because things are getting great in that grow!!...I just wanted to tell ya if you got time.. I started a round 2 in my sig


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

dub if your looking to change nute line look into technoflora seems super ph stable


----------



## alotaball (Aug 2, 2011)

General Hydroponics Flora Duo is awesome as well.. its only a 2 part.. and it keeps em .. purrrrddayyyy lol


----------



## mugan (Aug 2, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I think you should just mix in Dolomite Lime on your next grow, and say fuck pH.
> Mine is a constant 7.0 or so I hope, and I have never had a deficiency since I've been learning from this website.
> 
> I mean of course there are parameters that can increase growth, but if you read that pH chart a while ago, it shows how easy it is to lockout nutrients.


i luv the lime, iver since i started growing i been through cheap ph meters, no ph meter , checking ph with other chemicals, until a wise man told me about dol lime. i don't even check it any more i just add it to the soil and every once in a while in my water, my ph wa 6,3 last time i checked but its organic so acidic ph i herd is ok as long as its not extreme


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> That's pretty much what I am planning on doing. My girls venting is all messed up do to moving my tent into my bedroom and moving my bedroom out to the living room (kind of making it a studio w/ a grow/ computer room :})
> 
> I might go get a box fan to push cold air into the room, as I don't have central AC here. I have one of those twin fan window units that I am attempting to exhaust using that. Duct tape everywhere hahaha I will post pics up tonight. Gonna get ready for class now! tt ya'll laterzky


The things we do for our plants haha. They kicked you out of your own bedroom! I love seeing pictures of peoples ideas come to life. My idea is actually working, even if it does look ghetto as fuck lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I think you should just mix in Dolomite Lime on your next grow, and say fuck pH.
> Mine is a constant 7.0 or so I hope, and I have never had a deficiency since I've been learning from this website.
> 
> I mean of course there are parameters that can increase growth, but if you read that pH chart a while ago, it shows how easy it is to lockout nutrients.


Me saying "fuck ph" is why I'm in the position I'm in! I've been scratching my head for weeks wondering what the problem could be, and it's been my ph. My next grow the ph will be on point from day one til harvest day. I will be looking into adding dol. lime but 7.0 isn't where I really want to be. I want that 6.5 all the way thru.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Dolomite is great!.. but I would still watch ph.. because once its off.. and has been off for a while.. its such a bitch getting things right.. Just check it EVERY SINGLE TIME and you will never have a problem... ( lockout wise lol) .
> 
> Hey dubbz.. I know your probably busy as hell... because things are getting great in that grow!!...I just wanted to tell ya if you got time.. I started a round 2 in my sig


You know I'll be checking that ph every time bro lol After all the shit I've been going thru with this grow I'm learning what's really important and what isn't. I stopped emptying the drain pans underneath the pots. This has helped keep them happy for an extra day without having to feed every single day.

You know I'm gonna sign up for your round 2! You've played a major role in my grow so hell yea I got the time for you.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dub if your looking to change nute line look into technoflora seems super ph stable


Since I have a ton of HB nutes left (I bought gallons) I'm going to give them another try. Knowing what I know now I think they deserve another shot. What made me go with HB is a video on youtube that I can't seem to find now. A guy was growing three different strains and they were all looking amazing. He used the 3 part HB - micro, grow and bloom (what I'm using) and his buds were HUGE. When I was shopping for nutes I was told by the guys at the hydro shop that HB was a great choice, just a little more expensive than some others. My errors seem to be giving them a bad name when I really can't blame them. 

If I do decide to switch, I'll most likely go with General Hydroponics or Advanced Nutrients. That's a big IF though...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 2, 2011)

Might as well try to use those nutes again .. why add more variables.. once you get everything how you want it.. then you can experiment.. I really like how you reflect on your grow.. I think your gonna get this down in no time.. Seems people who understand their mistakes and learn from it always succeed.. the ones that never improve wont acknowledge their mistakes. Im sure this harvest is still gonna be a good one!.. and the future ones will just get better and better... Another thing too.. just keep working other strains here and there .. you will find different strains are waaaaay easier to grow.. Some will like more nutes.. more heat .... less ph phinicky .. ect. When you find a few that grow well in YOUR circumstances.. it makes life SOOO much easier. 

You need to move to cali! We can get Steez and Lantern .. myself and you.. open a co op .. get a industrial location.. lol


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 2, 2011)

Go with the Advanced Nutrients







regards,


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 2, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Go with the Advanced Nutrients
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am totally going Advanced Nutrients on my next grow... That pic is boss.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Might as well try to use those nutes again .. why add more variables.. once you get everything how you want it.. then you can experiment.. I really like how you reflect on your grow.. I think your gonna get this down in no time.. Seems people who understand their mistakes and learn from it always succeed.. the ones that never improve wont acknowledge their mistakes. Im sure this harvest is still gonna be a good one!.. and the future ones will just get better and better... Another thing too.. just keep working other strains here and there .. you will find different strains are waaaaay easier to grow.. Some will like more nutes.. more heat .... less ph phinicky .. ect. When you find a few that grow well in YOUR circumstances.. it makes life SOOO much easier.
> 
> You need to move to cali! We can get Steez and Lantern .. myself and you.. open a co op .. get a industrial location.. lol


Exactly. For all I know I could switch up my nutes and still have the same issues. As humans in nature we learn from our mistakes, well most of us do anyway lol I know I do. Once I make a mistake it's extremely rare for me to make that same mistake again. Unless we're talking about women... that's a whole other story lol

One strain I will grow again is cheese. These things aren't as big as I thought they would be but they enjoy everything I do to them. They look and smell amazing as well. I'm about to post up some pics tonight.

Man if I could pick up and leave here I would!! Just not sure I could be away from my son for too long. When he gets a little older it would definitely be something to consider. I've been talking about leaving this state for yearsssssssss, just never got around to it. 

ps. Bud Show is going to be soon. I took pics of the kush and skunk ladies but I was dripping with sweat so I took a break. I'll post up the pics I do have now then go back for my cheese ladies. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

Up first this time is the lemon skunk ladies. They've come a long way so they get the spotlight tonight! These pictures came out kinda shitty and I'm not sure why. The camera settings haven't changed any... ah well here they are anyway 



These kush girls are getting BIG buds. I'm going to need help keeping them up next week I can tell. One of these plants has a giant bud coming off of the very bottom branch thanks to supercropping. The problem with that is the branch isn't very thick so it wants to fall over lol. 






The pics are smaller than usual and all mixed up. I'll try to figure out the problem when taking my cheese pictures. Those will be up soon!!

The kush plants leaves are still all fuckin red but thanks to BKB I'm done worrying about it! lol Thanks BKB! (he told me that you don't smoke the fan leaves!! this is true!!)


Be back in a bit. Gonna go sweat out some more pics in the oven I mean basement....


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

OUTSTANDING BRO... doesnt look like the leaf problems are getting too much worse.. TRUST that you have tons of healthy foilage .. and you will be fine because your already over 30 days.... the deficiencies wont really matter soon.. only a few more weeks and you will be flushing or tapering anyhow.... If my high blabber didnt make sense .... all im trying to say is....

KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Go with the Advanced Nutrients
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That poster is Hilarious .. Still dont like advanced though .. OVERPRICED.. and they could condense half that crap down into a few additives.. No need for how much shit you have to buy .. only reason is Profits.. 

BUT all that said.. the shit does work.... just not any better then some lower priced nutes... imo!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks bro. The kush plants are still looking weird but I think they'll be ok. Still don't think I'm going to flush... if I do it will be for a maximum of 3 days. This larry og kush was supposedly flushed for 9 days and it's honestly some of the most harsh shit I've smoked in a while.

I figured out why those pics came out so shitty... I uploaded the thumbnail photos instead of the actual photos lol Fuck I'm stoned whatever!! The cheese will look better when I post them. Goin to head down there now. be back soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awsome dubbz , kush can be tricky og for shure is a moody bitch lol. But my purple kush thats not purple
And my orange kush are the only kush strain that have no issues


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

Here are my cheese ladies which still amaze me on a daily basis. When I pulled all 4 plants out of the room the smell hit me hard. All 4 together with no air movement they smell really sweet, not very cheese-like. I'm not going to argue with the smell since they have me hypnotized each time I look at them...




Hope you enjoyed the pics! These are turning out beyond my expectations. I can't wait to smoke them!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicely done dubbz


----------



## mugan (Aug 3, 2011)

lovely ladies there, now.. see al that worrying for nothing they look healthy now


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 3, 2011)

Seriously bro I have to agree w/Mugan....the bud sites look healthy as fuck and you need to stare at what you got...A lot of BUD!!!!

Isnt this your 1st grow? Damn you should be proud of what you got for your 1st grow! You are doing fantastic brother, keep it up Dubz.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

I worked hard on these pics so I'm posting them again. This time in full resolution instead of the thumbnail sized pics I posted before.  <----happy dance

Master Kush day 33 of flower:




Lemon Skunk:


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I am pretty happy this being my first grow and all, but I can't seem to relax yet. They are all looking good at this point but something big is going down next week... they will all be moved to their new home. That has me worried a bit. I have two solid options but haven't decided 100% which place to go.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 3, 2011)

Forgot it was your first grow, amazing quality especially for a first grow.
Trust me on this next bit;
Your third grow will rock your socks.


----------



## mugan (Aug 3, 2011)

i think he is tring to say liv and learn young gras hopaaa!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Forgot it was your first grow, amazing quality especially for a first grow.
> Trust me on this next bit;
> Your third grow will rock your socks.


I'm hoping the next one rocks lol but I'm sure the third will be nice too.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

mugan said:


> i think he is tring to say liv and learn young gras hopaaa!


Indeed. Live and learn, even if it's the hard way.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 3, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I'm hoping the next one rocks lol but I'm sure the third will be nice too.


A lot of people mess stuff up on the second grow.
Then again you'll learn a lot of silly tricks that help immensly.
It's all in the experience, you'll get way into it really soon here.

What's the plan on grow#2?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm already way into this! lol! 

Grow #2 isn't within reach yet but I'd like to start once I get myself into another house. No equipment upgrades planned but I should have another patient or two on board. That means 12 more plants per patient. It seems really far away... so right now I'm taking everything one step at a time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2011)

Dubbzy! fuckin amazing man. your lemons are GORGEOUS!!! how did you get that canopy so damn even.. ? your a real natural. Thanks for taking the time to post all those juicy pictures in the demanding heat of your basement. wheewwww, i can just image how challenging that must be.. I appreciate it so much. I cant wait to taste that lemon skunk..tick tick tick.. the time should be here soon. hahahah.. have you ever thought about drowning one of your girls instead of the final flush? Im really thinkin about doing this with my lemon skunk that i just started to flush right now.. its sopposed to really make for the ultimate smooth cure.. later dude.. stay cool!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm switching away from FFOF on my next batch most likely, we'll see.
fungus gnats are annoying as shit


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Go with the Advanced Nutrients
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you can lick my nuts on this one, talked to a lot of vendors[growers] who come into a local clinic where my wifey works who use advanced nutrients, and i wouldnt smoke their shit if you gave it to me.
and if you need to bash another product to compliment yourself, SAD.
kthx.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dubbzy! fuckin amazing man. your lemons are GORGEOUS!!! how did you get that canopy so damn even.. ? your a real natural. Thanks for taking the time to post all those juicy pictures in the demanding heat of your basement. wheewwww, i can just image how challenging that must be.. I appreciate it so much. I cant wait to taste that lemon skunk..tick tick tick.. the time should be here soon. hahahah.. have you ever thought about drowning one of your girls instead of the final flush? Im really thinkin about doing this with my lemon skunk that i just started to flush right now.. its sopposed to really make for the ultimate smooth cure.. later dude.. stay cool!


That canopy is thanks to all the LST and supercropping I did! I said in one of my posts from yesterday that I have a few buds coming off of the very bottom branch that are as big as the buds on the top branches, if not bigger lol Supercropping is definitely a friend of mine. You have no idea about my basement lol It was a like a fucking oven down there when I was taking these pics! When I was done I jumped my funky ass in the shower haha I haven't decided what I'm going to do about flushing yet... I'm leaning more towards no flush at all but we'll see...

steeZz, I think I'll be avoiding FF soil after this grow as well. The gnats are pesky. I'm not sure if they were a true nuisance or not but they did annoy me when I would water my plants. Buzzin all in my grill n shit!! Get the fuck off me bug! haha


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

steeZz said:


> and you can lick my nuts on this one, talked to a lot of vendors[growers] who come into a local clinic where my wifey works who use advanced nutrients, and i wouldnt smoke their shit if you gave it to me.
> and if you need to bash another product to compliment yourself, SAD.
> kthx.


lol dude you gotta admit it's a funny picture!!! I can't trash any nutrient line since I haven't use any other than HB. If my next grow turns out flawless than I'll be a HB basher for sure.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

steeZz said:


> and you can lick my nuts on this one, talked to a lot of vendors[growers] who come into a local clinic where my wifey works who use advanced nutrients, and i wouldnt smoke their shit if you gave it to me.
> and if you need to bash another product to compliment yourself, SAD.
> kthx.


Completely off topic butttt... DUBBZ check it out.. when I met steez.. it was his GF.. now its his Wifey.. Someone is falling in love.... when you go to get mason jars to cure your buds.. make sure to get a extra for you nutts steez lol. JK. Thats cool I hope you get married so you can be as miserable as me.. jk. Sorry I had to point out her escalation in rank.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

lol poor steeZz taking a beating... best of luck finding your balls though dude lol After marriage I hear thats the first thing to go

I actually bought jars a while ago. I got 3 cases of quart size and 2 cases of pint size. I'm thinking I might need more quart sized or bigger... not sure what my yield will be yet so I'm waiting. 

Tonight I came home when the lights came on and my girls were pissed. They looked sloppy as fuck! They needed water yesterday and I didn't give it to them... so tonight I fed straight water ph'd to 6.5 and most of the run off was between 6.5-6.8. I'm happy with that. 

My biggest worry is this fucking move. It's got me stressed!! Shocker...me being stressed lol. I have 11 days from today to be out... It hasn't fully sunk in............................................ugh


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

I hear that dubbz. I came home and temps in my tent had gotten up probably past the 90's in the middle part of the day. They were 92 when I got home around 9pm. Fixed the ventilation and ducting, and got that damned can fan strapped in. Moving is gonna be a bitch man, I feel for you I really do. Good luck to you sir, and god speed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dam dub how you going to work the move with yo shit?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 4, 2011)

I would call her my old lady but she fucking hates it! I could probably call her a bitch over calling her my old lady and she wouldn't mind ugh.
Dude, up here it seems like a lot of people use advanced nutrients, they sound like its alright but ehhhh. I just don't understand, cause everyone who uses advanced will tell me they started with GH. Thats like hating on your mom cause the store has better milk.

Just board up all the windows and doors until after harvest, then let them in and leave. LOL.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I would call her my old lady but she fucking hates it! I could probably call her a bitch over calling her my old lady and she wouldn't mind ugh.
> Dude, up here it seems like a lot of people use advanced nutrients, they sound like its alright but ehhhh. I just don't understand, cause everyone who uses advanced will tell me they started with GH. Thats like hating on your mom cause the store has better milk.
> 
> Just board up all the windows and doors until after harvest, then let them in and leave. LOL.


It's just evolution my friend. You start out not knowing what you are doing, slowly you move up. Not saying Advanced is the 'God' of nutrients, I'm just exploring a perspective. GH is good and not at all bad for your plants.

All in all nutrients are a tool. You can use a hammer to put a screw in the wall. It will be sloppy and probably not maintain it's ideal weight hanging capabilities. Same with nutrients. Once you realize which tool is better for your environment, it will be glorious for you and your girls.

I know plenty of people who grow great buds and in large quantity using GH. The person I know who grew the dankiest weed I know of, he used Dutch Master. He told me some day I would understand. I unno, I will try all kinds of stuff within the next 70+ years of my life. I'm not ready to be adamant about the product I use.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

GH is like putting a screw in with a hammer lol .. Disagree! 

Plants need certain things to survive and thrive.. Just cus you spend more on nutes doesnt make your smoke better! 


My theory on why you will find some killer smoke from certain people who use advanced .. is not because its some crazy superior product... its because of this.... You grow weed... most people start cheap ( nute wise) .. they learn what they are doing.. start to have success ... then they reinvest into a more EXPENSIVE nute system.. thinking that it will give them better results.. but actually the results are coming from the experience they are getting with growing .... the best weed I ever smoked and continue to smoke is from a friend of mine.. he uses jacks classic.. stuff if like 9 bucks. He started on GH.. grew with advanced for 20+ years.. and then went to jacks just to see what he could do with " cheap " nutes. His results were the same if not better. Its more important to learn what the plants want.. when they want it. Experience is the key to growing great product. 

We as growers just like to believe that we can buy something that will make us " better" growers. Advanced works great... and if you buy all 30 bottles of there nute line you will get great results.... but you can do the same thing for MUCH cheaper and get the same results.... 

To be honest the best smoke doesnt come from any nute company .. it comes from the cheapest source.. and thats organics.... If we are talking about pure quality.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 4, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I hear that dubbz. I came home and temps in my tent had gotten up probably past the 90's in the middle part of the day. They were 92 when I got home around 9pm. Fixed the ventilation and ducting, and got that damned can fan strapped in. Moving is gonna be a bitch man, I feel for you I really do. Good luck to you sir, and god speed.


Luckily my stoner innovation idea has lowered my temps. The last few days it hasn't gotten above 85 with lights on (so pumped about that) and lights off it's about 77. I can make it whatever with the lights off but I'll let them stay right at 77. That's the coolest they've had it in weeks. The move is gonna suck bro, so thanks for the good luck wish. I'm going to need it.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> GH is like putting a screw in with a hammer lol .. Disagree!
> 
> Plants need certain things to survive and thrive.. Just cus you spend more on nutes doesnt make your smoke better!
> 
> ...


I feel like I recently said this somewhere...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry lantern I was just poking fun at the analogy .. it was funny ....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam dub how you going to work the move with yo shit?


Not sure yet. I may have to rent a U-Haul but I'm not too keen on the idea. Who knows what's lurking in the back of those trucks...

My dad has a big ass econo-hooptie-van that I may use. I'll have to make a few trips instead of one but it will save me money and headache.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

DUBBZ .. I hope all goes well with the move.. I know it would have me so stressed .. best of luck!


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

Keep us informed. Keep it secret, keep it safe.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck, atleast the weed you grow is gonna have a story behind it lol!
Who ever said plants were stationary is a fool!


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 4, 2011)

maybe try talking to a few of teh dispensary owners, or compassion club peoples tell them ur issue and see if you can rent space in one of there grows or something....,,

cant believe ur bro is being such a doucher about this whole thing man.....that sucks.

hope you work something out man


----------



## Devildog93 (Aug 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> That poster is Hilarious .. Still dont like advanced though .. OVERPRICED.. and they could condense half that crap down into a few additives.. No need for how much shit you have to buy .. only reason is Profits..
> 
> BUT all that said.. the shit does work.... just not any better then some lower priced nutes... imo!


I agree. My shit was raised with Miracle Gro early on, then switched to General Hydroponics.

I did add Adv.Nute CarboLoad, and the last few weeks I used Adv.Nute Big Bud Powder , but generally grown with MG and GH.

Arguing about what nutes are the best is stupid. Use what works for your setup, as every single grow out there is different in one fashion or the other.


----------



## Devildog93 (Aug 4, 2011)

Shit, sorry to hear about your location issues DubbzOr.

If we were near eachother, I would gladly help you out until you were set back up again. I would have enough room, for a limited amount of time until I have to tear down myself.

Best of luck to ya man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Keep us informed. Keep it secret, keep it safe.


very true!...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck Dubbz wish you were in cali.. im sure any of use woulda helped ya out.. I hope it all works out for the best.... If it comes to nothing atleast harvest it all and make a TON of hash.. you can sell that as a LAST LAST LAST resort.. but I still got my fingers crossed that you will be able to move em and finish them just fine


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright so I agreed to give up two plants of my choice to my boy for giving my girls a place to stay til harvest. I thought about this for the last 24 hours and I think it's a fair deal. When you see the setup my boy has, you'll understand. Not to mention I don't have much other choice lol I need to be close to my plants!!

Their new home will be a 10x10 secret jardin grow tent. The equipment inside this tent is fuckin amazing!!! It has a rotary light mover with a 1000w hps bulb with sun system hood in the middle of the mover. Then on two of the four ends there are ceramic 400w MH bulbs with some kind of thin aluminum hoods (really lightweight). On the other two ends there are 400w induction lights. I don't know much about these except they came from China and were quite expensive? Then once my move is complete we're going to bring in my 2 1000w ballasts and hang my two 1000w hps bare bulbs . When I walked into this tent early my face lit up like a kid in a candy store. It's ridiculous... oh and I forgot my favorite part... a live camera that will be fed to my boys website so you can hop on and check out how the ladies are! I can move the fucking camera from the website lol so sick... I'm heading over this weekend to help finish up the tent (still has a few odds and ends to do before everything is up and running). Overall everything is falling into place and I will sleep easy tonight 

Thanks everyone for hanging with me during my meltdowns LOL You all fucking rock! Now I can get back to talking about growing weed n shit haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 4, 2011)

sweet thats good news and sounds safer to keep with family


----------



## HiImNick (Aug 4, 2011)

That's such a legit setup.. I hope it has good environmental controls and air movement lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh dude, for sure...50lb c02 tank, ozone generator, sentinel light timers, sentinel c02 controller, central air, 6x39 phresh filter, my 70 pint dehumidifier and I'm bringing over my 4 box fans to help with the air movement. I might just ask if I can sleep in the damn tent haha

This weekend I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## HiImNick (Aug 4, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Oh dude, for sure...50lb c02 tank, ozone generator, sentinel light timers, sentinel c02 controller, central air, 6x39 phresh filter, my 70 pint dehumidifier and I'm bringing over my 4 box fans to help with the air movement. I might just ask if I can sleep in the damn tent haha
> 
> This weekend I'll try to take some pics.


Goddamn.. that is just way too legit. I am really intrigued by the light mover though, it really does seem like the pinnacle of lighting for a grow lol. I'm really curious about the induction bulbs. Not that the room really needs any improvement but why not install HPS bulbs instead of MH if the girls are flowering? 

There must be a reason for it like the MH gives more light spectrum for photosynthesis but I'm a thinker like that haha


----------



## alotaball (Aug 5, 2011)

DOPE BRO.. SOOOO happy for you.... I would give him 3 girls lol.. thats not stress on ur girls.. its a phucking vacation lol!

Off topic but.. those Ceramic Metal Halide are insane .. they dont put out tons of lumens.. but when mixed with hps.. PHuck N dope .. im serious.. The results are insane... Phillips makes a realllly good one. Just dont look at it directly it will burn the SHYT out of your eyes.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 5, 2011)

Pumped for you dubbz! Glad everything is looking on up, it's like the Jeffersons in this bitch!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

alotaball said:


> DOPE BRO.. SOOOO happy for you.... I would give him 3 girls lol.. thats not stress on ur girls.. its a phucking vacation lol!
> 
> Off topic but.. those Ceramic Metal Halide are insane .. they dont put out tons of lumens.. but when mixed with hps.. PHuck N dope .. im serious.. The results are insane... Phillips makes a realllly good one. Just dont look at it directly it will burn the SHYT out of your eyes.


Thanks bro! but 3 girls is too many! lol and yea he was telling me about the ceramic MH's. They're supposedly equal to a 1200w MH? I don't know anything about them except they are Phillips. He said you could get a tan under them lol 



Lanternslight said:


> Pumped for you dubbz! Glad everything is looking on up, it's like the Jeffersons in this bitch!


ahahaha thanks LL! Just trying to get a piece of that pie, you know


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Goddamn.. that is just way too legit. I am really intrigued by the light mover though, it really does seem like the pinnacle of lighting for a grow lol. I'm really curious about the induction bulbs. Not that the room really needs any improvement but why not install HPS bulbs instead of MH if the girls are flowering?
> 
> There must be a reason for it like the MH gives more light spectrum for photosynthesis but I'm a thinker like that haha


Shit sorry I skipped ya there. There will be both in the flower tent. 4 - 400w MH's and 3 - 1000w HPS for a perfectly mixed spectrum. I don't know the science behind my boys madness, but I am a fan of it lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Goddamn.. that is just way too legit. I am really intrigued by the light mover though, it really does seem like the pinnacle of lighting for a grow lol. I'm really curious about the induction bulbs. Not that the room really needs any improvement but why not install HPS bulbs instead of MH if the girls are flowering?
> 
> There must be a reason for it like the MH gives more light spectrum for photosynthesis but I'm a thinker like that haha


The reason behind this is cause, the SUN gives a full light spectrum.
The HPS is more Red Spectrum.
The MH is more Blue Spectrum.
Since most growers just switch out the lights, over the years they come to conclusions that one is better than the other for different cycles for different reasons.
BUT, it's a hell of a lot better to grow under both cause it's duping the sun pretty much. 
I've also read that MH makes your plant produce UV-B which makes your plant defend themselves against UV light by producing more trichomes, resin, and higher THC content.
But then again i've also read that we had some guy named HayZeus die on a cross and come back to life.
crazy world man.


and I hate you dub, I deleted my entire envious reponse and decided to answer this guys question.
we all know you don't have a 900$ 10x10 secret jardin tent for your plants, quit lying! grrrrrrrr >.<
lol.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea he mentioned mimicking the sun once I add my 2 bulbs lol Sounds like my girls are in for a treat. 

Dude, just wait til you see this thing. It's FAHKING RIDICULOUS. And don't get envious... it's not my stuff! lol. Actually then maybe I should be envious as well... nahhhhhhh. It may take some time and a lot of effort but we can all get there bro. I doubt I'll post the camera ip on my journal but I'll send it to a few of you guys.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol a 10x10 is pretty epic though, i'm hoping for a 5x10 but that alone is like 450$ ! 
your girls are going to love it :]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

hey dubbzy.how are you? your new place sounds amazing. what a fuckin set up! your going to be so stylin and profilin with all your new toys. Remember to take lots of pictures for us to see everything. Im really happy for you. 
How did you fix your heat issue? you mentioned an innovative stoner idea that im really really curious about. Best wishes for the girls smooth ride to their new home. take it easy and have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Lol a 10x10 is pretty epic though, i'm hoping for a 5x10 but that alone is like 450$ !
> your girls are going to love it :]


You can grab that after your harvest, no?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey dubbzy.how are you? your new place sounds amazing. what a fuckin set up! your going to be so stylin and profilin with all your new toys. Remember to take lots of pictures for us to see everything. Im really happy for you.
> How did you fix your heat issue? you mentioned an innovative stoner idea that im really really curious about. Best wishes for the girls smooth ride to their new home. take it easy and have an awesome weekend.


Thanks DAT!! I'm doing good now that I know my girls have a place to go. I will definitely post up some pics tomorrow night. It may not be all put together but at least you'll have an idea just how badass this is going to be for a temporary home. As for my stoner innovation... lol The pics are on page 49. It's ghetto as hell but it's really working. Temps are still at 83-85F during lights on.

Have a great weekend DAT! I'll be with my little boy tomorrow and Sunday. I'm pretty excited about that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> You can grab that after your harvest, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spending time with family is a great thing you enjoy your time!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Checking in real quick Dubz....Have a good weekend as always bro. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 6, 2011)

Im about to build myself a 10x10 tent, its BIIIIIIIG, an di cant Wait to see the pic of where ur ladies will be staying. 

Just updated my journal with new pics, cheers man^^


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

So last night I gave the master kush girls a 100% nute solution - Micro 9ml per gal. Bloom 9ml per gal. Cal/Mag 3ml per gal. Humic Acid 1/4 tsp per gal. molasses 1tsp per gal. 

The run off notes I left on the pots were 6.7-6.8 so I ph'd the solution to 6.2-6.3 expecting a run off closer to 6.5. The run off ended up being low at 6.1-6.2. *scratches head* That was after the first one so I readjusted the solution to an even 6.5. I emptied the drain pan under the first one I fed and dumped another gal. of the 6.5 solution, then finished feeding the other 3. The run off was 6.3-6.4... not sure why but I'm not going to fight it. 

I trimmed a bunch of leaves from the kush plants, most of them were all yellow or yellow and mostly red. The red is all the way up to the tops of the plants now. Nothing I've done has fixed this issue. I doubt the strain itself is supposed to be red but I've run out of options. I kept the kush girls run off at 6.5-6.8 for close to two weeks and it keeps spreading. Red leaves = 1 Me = 0

The cheese girls run off notes were 6.5 so I fed them 100% solution (same as above) ph'd to 6.5. The run off was on point at 6.5. I haven't had many issues with these girls but before the lights went off this morning I noticed some downward canoeing on one of them. It wasn't much but I notice even the slightest changes in my plants. I keep being told the upside down canoe is from being under fed. I have been pounding these girls with nutes so that is somewhat confusing. I'll just keep doing what I do and see how it works. Soon they will be receiving a lot more light to finish out their life cycle. I'm hoping my boy will have a solution to some of my frustrating little issues.

Lights: OFF
Temp: 80F
rH: 38%
c02: 1900ppm


----------



## mugan (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe this nutes seem to be intense, next grow you should try one organic plant to see if you like it better, i think managing beneficial microbes is easier than managing every thing else


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm thinking these nutes are shit... the plan for the second grow was to try using them again, but I think I'm going to end up dumping them. Either that or if someone wants them I'll give them away.


----------



## mugan (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe nice one, well i think you should switch up soon, but if your gonna do it mid flower i think you should start with very low doses, haha


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm going to finish these 12 girls out with what I have but for my next grow I'm going to do a few things differently. Main thing will be switching nutrients...


----------



## mugan (Aug 6, 2011)

well being new to mj growing and also being organic means i can't help you with your next choice :0 lolz, but do you got any in mind ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah man, from what I've seen from alotaball and steeZz' plants I'm going to give GH a try. If my plants end up with different colors (like they are now) then I know it's something I'm doing lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 6, 2011)

I just now got a sign of any problem with my nutes, and it turns out its a deficiency from not enough bloom nutes hahaha.

up the dose! rawr.


----------



## justin457 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> lol no worries man, I was only teasing. As the lights were going off I poured a quart of water in each of the cheese and kush pots. I'm sure they'll be fine


i've been told watering at night time can increase fungus risk. have you ever had any fungus problems?


----------



## justin457 (Aug 6, 2011)

hey i've just been kinda skimming this thread so sorry if i missed it, but i havent seen any mention of pH. have you been measuring your pH? sorry its just i saw some yellowing in the beginning that looked like a pH problem but no mention of it.

EDIT - nvm, just read closer. doof!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I just now got a sign of any problem with my nutes, and it turns out its a deficiency from not enough bloom nutes hahaha.
> 
> up the dose! rawr.


What were they doing/what did they look like? My kush plants are fucked right now. The red leaves are all the way at the top of the buds now, with very little green even showing anymore ... and to top it off, I'm starting to see the same fucking thing on one of my cheese girls. I'm starting to get pissed again!!

Hey justin, thanks for skimming thru my journal. That one time I watered just before lights out because I fell alseep, and when I woke they plants were wilting/drooping pretty bad. I've never had an issue with fungus or bugs *knocks on wood*. I run a 70 pint dehumidifier during lights off. The rH during lights off gets down to about 35%, never over 40%. Not that it can't happen but it hasn't...yet. Also I wasn't checking any ph up until about 2 weeks ago. Since I got my digital ph tester I've been ph'ing everything. Most of my plants have a 6.5 run off and have for the last two weeks. This is what has me super confused about the leaves turning red on my kush girls... it's not improving in the slightest either.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

Note: I had to rush my ass home tonight since I unplug my inline fan after lights off. I got here at 12:15 (15 minutes after light on). Temp was only up to 82 so I got lucky this time... what else I noticed is all of my lemon skunk girls were drooping pretty bad. Mixed up their nutes at 6.5 and fed them with the quickness. All run off was 6.5...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 6, 2011)

Yea i've been noticing too my desert dreams feed schedule is kindof fucked, and its pissing me off.

seems like, beginning of lights on it'll be dry, but still chillin... then you check it before lights off, still chillin somewhat...
then 12 hours later its like fucking dead. ugh.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you follow the GH feed schedule? Being a noob I'm curious if most people follow their nutrients feed schedule or go just off of what they think they should be feeding...


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 6, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I'm thinking these nutes are shit... the plan for the second grow was to try using them again, but I think I'm going to end up dumping them. Either that or if someone wants them I'll give them away.


Send them to me :}


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Do you follow the GH feed schedule? Being a noob I'm curious if most people follow their nutrients feed schedule or go just off of what they think they should be feeding...


I read the schedule to get an idea but reading and knowing your plant is way better than any feeding schedule. They are good for a foundation but I never feed what they say. Listen to your plants and let them tell you what they want!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I read the schedule to get an idea but reading and knowing your plant is way better than any feeding schedule. They are good for a foundation but I never feed what they say. Listen to your plants and let them tell you what they want!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Yea, that's what makes zero sense to me... I have no clue when my plant is going to need 10ml of bloom per gallon of water as opposed to 15ml per gal


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

Random pics I took tonight out of boredom...  <---the real reason 

HPS light is on but I pulled them into the corner and used the flash to get some cool shots.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 7, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea, that's what makes zero sense to me... I have no clue when my plant is going to need 10ml of bloom per gallon of water as opposed to 15ml per gal


Well thats why you should document all your feeding for each strain...You dont go giving them 100% right off the back so you monitor them as you start them low doses 1st and gradually raise with each feeding. Knowing how to identify deficiencies will help you read your plants too so when you see that your having a "K" deficiency and you checked your last feeding of "K" and gave the plant 10ml then you know next feeding she gets 15ml....Thats how you learn your plants. You say this now but watch after a few more grows you will be feeding your plants without a schedule! You just got to give it time. I will say this, you follow a feeding schedule to the tee, you have a great chance of burning up your plants. I know I cant follow Fox Farms Feeding schedule, my plants would look like Fried Chicken!!! LOL

By the way you got some dank ass budz dubz!!!! You have no reason to worry about those buds they are insanely beautiful!!! Keep up the great work!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Aug 7, 2011)

they look great, the plants are going going ... GONE!! haha. very quick flowering

EDIT: is that nute burn or nute deff on the ends of those leaves, i keep checking the chart but i don't see any thing that does that and the leaves stil are large and broad like yours are ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well thats why you should document all your feeding for each strain...You dont go giving them 100% right off the back so you monitor them as you start them low doses 1st and gradually raise with each feeding. Knowing how to identify deficiencies will help you read your plants too so when you see that your having a "K" deficiency and you checked your last feeding of "K" and gave the plant 10ml then you know next feeding she gets 15ml....Thats how you learn your plants. You say this now but watch after a few more grows you will be feeding your plants without a schedule! You just got to give it time. I will say this, you follow a feeding schedule to the tee, you have a great chance of burning up your plants. I know I cant follow Fox Farms Feeding schedule, my plants would look like Fried Chicken!!! LOL
> 
> By the way you got some dank ass budz dubz!!!! You have no reason to worry about those buds they are insanely beautiful!!! Keep up the great work!
> 
> ...


Thanks BKB  I'm not so much worried as I am annoyed by the red leaves. It's a battle between the kush ladies and I... and I seem to be losing the fight. I don't like to lose!! lol What you say about reading your plants makes sense now, but it will definitely take some time to get used to their feedings. That is the toughest part about all of this IMO. Once I understand how and when to feed everything _should_ be smooth sailing... 



mugan said:


> they look great, the plants are going going ... GONE!! haha. very quick flowering
> 
> EDIT: is that nute burn or nute deff on the ends of those leaves, i keep checking the chart but i don't see any thing that does that and the leaves stil are large and broad like yours are ?


Thanks bro, I'm not sure what that is either. Your guess is as good as mine lol The leaves are curled under with red all over them. Maybe I can donate pictures of my plants to one of those deficiency guides lol


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW man looking so nice, i wanna lick my screen!!!!!!! Well played playa


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 7, 2011)

That canopy is awesome. Keep it trucking!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 7, 2011)

93
*
sub'ed up. brilliant looking ladies.*


93 93/93


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 7, 2011)

bahaha i guess i followed kether here from DAT's place.... 

looking good man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Right now lights are off and it's 77F and rH is 40%. The temp just before the lights went off was 86. All this week it was 88-89-90 lights on. This is the lowest it's been all week thanks to my stoner innovation lol.
> 
> Here is what I did and oddly enough it's cooling off the basement nicely
> View attachment 1717019View attachment 1717023View attachment 1717022View attachment 1717024View attachment 1717020View attachment 1717021
> ...


wow, genius move


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 7, 2011)

I was thinking that as plants going deeper into their flowering period they tend to change colors. Also if you are running cold temps when the lights are out it will change the color. In the winter months when I grow, i drop my night time temps to get some purpling action going on the plant...It adds Bag Appeal to your bud. Remember the plant will eventually die and be cremated in a bowl...Here is an example of what I am talking about with a plant changing colors:







Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone  Week 6 of flower begins tonight! My harvest is right around the corner and could not get here soon enough...lol 

The usual running temp is between 83-86F, with lights out it's between 76-80.5. I've been trying to keep the off and on temps as close as possible. Maybe if people get some red leaves they'll be like "Damn bro, I just got this badass master kush bud and it has red leaves!!!!" ahahaha (wishful thinking...)

DAT, I take it you liked my stoner innovation? LOL Whatever works!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 7, 2011)

Atta boi, looking good man. Stackin' volume now! Canopy looking tight!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Those words alone have been helping me through this entire grow...

As promised here are some pictures of the new home my ladies will be occupying until harvest time. It should be complete just in time to move my girls in this coming week! 

10x10x7 New HydroHut (not secret jardin like I thought)
Light mover (not sure of specifics)
(2) 400w Philips Ceramic MH
(2) 400w Induction Lights
(1) 1000w HPS
6"x39" Phresh Carbon Filter
6" Baddass blower for vent and air scrubber purposes



































































Last but not least is this fucking G!!! I was tugging on some strings and I heard something hit the side of the tent. This dude fell out of a vent hole and hung on for dear life!! He's my new good luck charm ahahaha








Sooooooooooooooo............ As soon as my girls get in here we'll be hanging two of my 1000 watters bare bulb style. There is a bunch of stuff I left out, but you get the gist of it!

Just about everything in this tent came from www.lonelygrower.com (shameless plug!!) Hit them up and talk to Mike about some great deals. He's a super friendly and fair dude. They are based out of Cali so you CA peeps should check them out.

Thanks again for checking out my grow everyone! It's time to smoke and relax for the night  I hope you all had a great weekend and are ready for another week of growing!


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 8, 2011)

Man, you lucked out Dubbz. Loving how everything is turning out for you! :}


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Man, you lucked out Dubbz. Loving how everything is turning out for you! :}


Damn dude what size is that tent!?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 8, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Man, you lucked out Dubbz. Loving how everything is turning out for you! :}


Thanks LL  I do feel pretty lucky to have found a place that sweet for my girls. Those pictures don't do that tent justice...



Shwagbag said:


> Damn dude what size is that tent!?


It's 10x10x7 lol Check out the text above the pics


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Thanks LL  I do feel pretty lucky to have found a place that sweet for my girls. Those pictures don't do that tent justice...
> 
> 
> It's 10x10x7 lol Check out the text above the pics


I love that setup dude, everything about it. should finish strong, glad you found a home for them.


----------



## mugan (Aug 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I was thinking that as plants going deeper into their flowering period they tend to change colors. Also if you are running cold temps when the lights are out it will change the color. In the winter months when I grow, i drop my night time temps to get some purpling action going on the plant...It adds Bag Appeal to your bud. Remember the plant will eventually die and be cremated in a bowl...Here is an example of what I am talking about with a plant changing colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that plant is so purrty i wanna hug it.




Nice new setup Dubbz


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;CzbURUrgQao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzbURUrgQao[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I was thinking that as plants going deeper into their flowering period they tend to change colors. Also if you are running cold temps when the lights are out it will change the color. In the winter months when I grow, i drop my night time temps to get some purpling action going on the plant...It adds Bag Appeal to your bud. Remember the plant will eventually die and be cremated in a bowl...Here is an example of what I am talking about with a plant changing colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice purple and great looking plant


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 8, 2011)

Funny as hell...

[video=youtube;rpaCQKJpE9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpaCQKJpE9k[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 8, 2011)

um, good luck charm = wtf? 

very nice setup, i'll be following your induction lights closely!!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 8, 2011)

New tent is legit man!!!!!!!!!

Ahh the glorious room you have in there! 
can't wait to get a bigger flowering tent :]]


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 8, 2011)

great tent man.....they should LOVE it in there. hope it goes well.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 9, 2011)

mugan said:


> that plant is so purrty i wanna hug it.
> 
> 
> Nice new setup Dubbz


 I cremated that biotch in my BOWL!!!! Thanks mugman!


hellraizer30 said:


> Nice purple and great looking plant


 Her budz were insane.....I got pics and might make a Album so you can check it! Dont want to clog Dubz thread....Plus he has a Dream Set-Up he is going to pimp!!!


Dubbz0r said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Those words alone have been helping me through this entire grow...
> 
> As promised here are some pictures of the new home my ladies will be occupying until harvest time. It should be complete just in time to move my girls in this coming week!
> 
> ...


What a DREAM!!!! Wish I had that kind of chee$e.....If you got it then go all out is what I believe!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

Man oh man, what a kiiillllllaaa set up Dubbzy. The space looks absolutely optimal for some amazing gardening. That is a total freak out with that techo space monster falling right into your vent hole. Trippy shit. 
Some amazing things are going to be taking place in that tent my friend and im here all the way to watch this unfold. I wish you the best of luck this week with this move. take it easy .. doc


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish I would have done some bigger tents like that! Damn that looks so nice. Hows everything doing?


----------



## bleedintears (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I am subbed in.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea so today I started packing... ugh what a pain in the arse!! To top it off I'll going to be doing it all over again in just over a month lol I really don't mind. Each time I step foot outside my front door I realize what a good thing this is. My neighborhood went to shit over the last two years so it's definitely time to go.

Thanks everyone. If the girls enjoy their new home as much as I do then they're going to explode. Everyone needs a setup like this lol Hopefully the tent is complete this week!!! I'll find out how far along it is tomorrow and post another update.

Current-
Lights: ON
Temp: 83F
rH: 37%
c02: 1900ppm

Tonight I came home and again, my skunk girls were begging for water. They have been drinking every other day just like the kush and cheese girls. Tonight I fed them water, 5ml/g cal/mag, 1tsp/g molasses and 1/4tsp/g superthrive. The cheese and kush girls are getting nutes tonight. I plan to give them their first dose of Kool Bloom powder which should be interesting. I'm really curious to see how well this stuff works. Until next time. 

Thanks for checking out my grow 

Oh look, it's 4:20


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4[/video]

I'm not sure how I feel about this yet... it's so different I might like it.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 10, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> [video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4[/video]
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this yet... it's so different I might like it.


IM both scared and intrigued by this...ninja songs are always good....?!?!?!??!??!?


----------



## mugan (Aug 10, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea so today I started packing... ugh what a pain in the arse!! To top it off I'll going to be doing it all over again in just over a month lol I really don't mind. Each time I step foot outside my front door I realize what a good thing this is. My neighborhood went to shit over the last two years so it's definitely time to go.
> 
> Thanks everyone. If the girls enjoy their new home as much as I do then they're going to explode. Everyone needs a setup like this lol Hopefully the tent is complete this week!!! I'll find out how far along it is tomorrow and post another update.
> 
> ...


 i hate packing to man, been moving around a lot my whole life this is the first time i have been some where 2 years in a row, and there prolly so thirsty cuz the roots are all filled out in the pot, everything is optimized  GL Dubbz


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 10, 2011)

Been gone for a week, what did I miss?


----------



## alotaball (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck on the move Dubbz.. be careful with too much superthrive in flower.. Its been RUMORED to cause airy nugs.. I dont know what the truth is about this .. but lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Been gone for a week, what did I miss?


It's all in the last pages man lol... 



mugan said:


> i hate packing to man, been moving around a lot my whole life this is the first time i have been some where 2 years in a row, and there prolly so thirsty cuz the roots are all filled out in the pot, everything is optimized  GL Dubbz


Yea man I've moved quite a few times myself. It doesn't get anymore fun each time you do it either lol

You're right, the roots have filled out the entire pot. Last night when I watered my skunk girls I dug my finger about 2-3 inches into the top of the soil in 6 or 7 places. That itself was a task, but I was gentle about it so they should be ok.



alotaball said:


> Good luck on the move Dubbz.. be careful with too much superthrive in flower.. Its been RUMORED to cause airy nugs.. I dont know what the truth is about this .. but lol


Thanks man. Congrats on your new baby girl!! New life coming into your family is an awesome feeling. I'm happy for you 

Dude my nugs are so tight, I'm not all that concerned about anything being airy. The bottle of superthrive I had was the smallest bottle you can buy. I just finished it off going into week 6 of flower. 

My kush girls are so thick and dense... it's about the only thing I do like about these girls lol The smell coming from them isn't very good. It's not a strong smell but when you rub the leaves with trichomes it gives off a pretty bad smell IMO. My cheese and lemon girls smell amazing...


I've been packing all morning and it doesn't feel like I got shit done...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw the pictures of your nugs wow holy shit!


----------



## alotaball (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks dubbz.... I have just had long time growers I know say to use it sparingly in flower.. but I have no evidence if it actually hurts anything .... I bet your LOVING the density those 1000 watters give ya...  

Are you gonna have internet at the new pad.. so you can update us on the girls.? Make sure to keep a close eye on em after the move for a week or so.. they might spit a couple banana's from the stress.. but if you watch em you should be able to pluck em and get them through harvest with no prob.. This first batch is gonna have a story to it lol  LOOKS like its all working out awesome for the situation your in !


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea I only used the superthrive when I first transplanted my clones into their 5gal homes. Other than that I used it here and there, never twice in a row or anything real close together so they should be fine (i hope). DUDE! I was not expecting these kush girls to get so fat and dense... but each time I look at them the buds are getting tighter and tighter. I'll try to get some shots tonight. Yea my folks house has internet so updates won't be an issue. 

Ok now you're getting me worried...lol. The ladies will be traveling about 10 miles to their new home. What will the stress come from exactly? Just the change in light intensity? 

Something else I've been looking into is this dudes 4 day bud dryer: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/62900-4-day-bud-dryer-40-a.html
It's not the proper way to dry and cure I know, but there are a ton of people who attest to this. From what I've read in this entire thread is that you cannot tell the difference between buds that were cured for 3+ weeks in jars or the ones dried in 4 days... The longer this stuff sits in jars, the longer I'm without my own house and the longer it is until my next grow begins.

Thoughts about the bud dryer? Anyone?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 10, 2011)

I built one of those cheapo bud dryers out of a rubbermaid storage tote with drawers, screens and in inline fan/flange and it works pretty well. Nice to have when I have too much bud drying lol, but I still prefer to hang it up. I've seen some reeeeaaally nice ones on here with thermostats and fans, I think Al B. Fuct had one. 

Don't worry about the plant stress, they will take right to their new home BAD! Take your time and don't drop them that's the biggest concern really haha.Can't wait for part two.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea I only used the superthrive when I first transplanted my clones into their 5gal homes. Other than that I used it here and there, never twice in a row or anything real close together so they should be fine (i hope). DUDE! I was not expecting these kush girls to get so fat and dense... but each time I look at them the buds are getting tighter and tighter. I'll try to get some shots tonight. Yea my folks house has internet so updates won't be an issue.
> 
> Ok now you're getting me worried...lol. The ladies will be traveling about 10 miles to their new home. What will the stress come from exactly? Just the change in light intensity?
> 
> ...


you shouldnt have to much stress issue moving only 10miles


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 10, 2011)

Was setting up an old oscillating fan next to one of my kush girls and the fan dropped right on my plant! Bent a few buds/branches and snapped one almost in half, but not completely so I propped it up hoping it will repair itself. They won't have to worry about stress from moving, I'm causing them enough lol That fan falling on my girl probably hurt me more than it hurt her.

Got some pics of them all anyway 

Day 40 of Flower

These pics are from one of my four Blue Cheese girls -


























These pics are from one of my four Master Kush girls - 



























These pics are from one of my four Lemon Skunk girls-



























Tomorrow more packing. Friday the girls get moved. Saturday I move out. Crazy weekend ahead! Smoking my last bowl and going to watch the new planet of the apes movie. I'll check back in tomorrow


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

can't get tired of that beautifull frost, noice plants dubbz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy shit dubbz very nice


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

Very Nice plants Dubz....Just be careful moving them ladies. Also make sure you set your timers in the new place at the exact time they are on now. If you can....you might not want to feed any plants today and wait till they get in the new home tomorrow cause if you feed em those bitches will be heavy.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Seems like they're getting bigger each time I look at them. I'm hoping the new home will induce some trichome production in my kush ladies. They're big but not pumping out many tric's.

Yea BKB I planned on setting the cycle for the same time they're on now. The feeding has me kinda flustered though. I should have fed them two nights ago and I didn't. So last night I poured about 1/2 gal of water into each of the kush and cheese girls just to tide them over til tonight. Well doing that I think I gave them too much and now they're not ready for a feed. I'm afraid that if I wait until after the move they will be drooping real bad. I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't lol We'll see what happens...


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

well if ya got good drainage, i say feed em don't risk the drought 

EDIT: sorry BKB din't mean to say the opposite i just missed that there moving soon  then i guess wait cuz the dirty run off could get on your shit as well


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 11, 2011)

My room temp has been at 81-82 with lights on so they aren't needing the water as much I guess. I was feeding them everyday when the temps were 89-92. I'll probably wait til after the move but I need to do what they want. If they start drooping tonight then I'll have to feed before the move...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

It wont be too bad under fed or drooping if your moving them tomorrow. Just feed them when they get in their new home. Good luck tomorrow, I know its going to be a busy one for you! GET REST TONIGHT!!!!

Moving SUCKS!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Homebud (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Look forward to more to come


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> It wont be too bad under fed or drooping if your moving them tomorrow. Just feed them when they get in their new home. Good luck tomorrow, I know its going to be a busy one for you! GET REST TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> Moving SUCKS!!!!
> 
> ...


Maaaaaaaaaaaannnn I'm fucking DEAD tired. Started packing at 9am... I just gave up for the day and there's a shit ton left. Haven't even started in the garage or my upstairs yet, not to mention tearing apart my grow room once the ladies are moved out tomorrow night. You're damn right MOVING SUCKS!! lol Thanks BKB I'm gonna crash out for a few hours now...



Homebud said:


> Thanks for sharing. Look forward to more to come


Thanks for stopping by. Harvest should be in a few more weeks!


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

heh ad have 2 days of moving, day one plants only, day two oll my other crap , any way gl Dubbz don't drop the plants ( jinx)


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck with the moving, hows your master kush looking?
My bubba is still lacking crystals, but they are there.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks mugan lol DICK! ahahah Actually nobody noticed in my last post with pics... I dropped a heavy ass fan on one of my kush girls. One branch snapped but it only had a little popcorn nug on it. The other two branches that got bent are ok. I tied them up with strings to give them more support. I wanted to cry lol but they are doing ok. Still turning red at the top leaves on a few plants. Some are turning purple. All run off on all plants is 6.5 on the nose so I have no idea why these bitches are doing this. I figure if I mention the leaves turning red in every post that someone will have an answer for me lol Still no luck.

There's a slight sign of trichomes but not much steeZz. I just fed them with big nutes last night and I added the kool bloom powder for the first time. I'm really hoping they take to it nicely and don't burn or stress too bad. I need these girls to blow the fuck up!!

I'm glad that last night was their last night here. Apparently one of my lights keeps shutting off then turning back on. I have no clue as to WHY but if I had to guess I would say it's my ballast overheating. I can't put my hand on them for longer than 2 seconds without them burning the shit out of me.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 12, 2011)

btw, I've been a huge fan of this guy below for a while now. If you've never heard of Louis C.K. then you have to check him out. Prepare to laugh!!

[video=youtube;J0rSXjVuJVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0rSXjVuJVg[/video]

If you didn't laugh at that, then you should send me money ASAP!!!! lmao!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea I only used the superthrive when I first transplanted my clones into their 5gal homes. Other than that I used it here and there, never twice in a row or anything real close together so they should be fine (i hope). DUDE! I was not expecting these kush girls to get so fat and dense... but each time I look at them the buds are getting tighter and tighter. I'll try to get some shots tonight. Yea my folks house has internet so updates won't be an issue.
> 
> Ok now you're getting me worried...lol. The ladies will be traveling about 10 miles to their new home. What will the stress come from exactly? Just the change in light intensity?
> 
> ...


hey dubzzy, i have never heard of a bud dryer. I dont understand why putting buds in a jar would have any effect on getting another grow started? is it a state law stopping you?
I wouldnt rush drying buds.. they need a slow even dry time from what Jorge Cervantes has said in the bible.. but he might be outta date. good luck dubz. but i do understand about caution in the cure jars. I didnt burp my super lemon haze properly, it obviously was not dry enough and it got mold. check your cure jars regularly for any moistness that might return to the bud
good luck moving dubz


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck today Dubz


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

hehe i think he will be extra careful , cuz i jinxed his ass  . GL dubbz


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey dubzzy, i have never heard of a bud dryer. I dont understand why putting buds in a jar would have any effect on getting another grow started? is it a state law stopping you?
> I wouldnt rush drying buds.. they need a slow even dry time from what Jorge Cervantes has said in the bible.. but he might be outta date. good luck dubz. but i do understand about caution in the cure jars. I didnt burp my super lemon haze properly, it obviously was not dry enough and it got mold. check your cure jars regularly for any moistness that might return to the bud
> good luck moving dubz


Hey DAT  I must apologize for my wording up there^^ I messed up! Instead of hanging the buds in an open room to dry for 2-3 weeks, this guys 4 day bud dryer seems to work magic and eliminate that process. The buds still need to be cured in jars for a few weeks AFTER being dried in the 4 day bud dryer. Anything to take time off of the entire dry/cure process without effecting taste, thc content, etc... is a MUST for me. From the looks of it quite a few people use a bud dryer and have the same results as normal hanging for 3 weeks. What is stopping me from another grow is I need to 'cash in' on this one first! After this one is done I'll be moving into another house, where I can start grow #2 

Thanks for the luck everyone. Move time for my girls is T minus 2 hours and 15 minutes. I'm getting nervous lol Wish I had some help to move these things!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

good luck dubbz be safe


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 12, 2011)

godspeed homie


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hey DAT  I must apologize for my wording up there^^ I messed up! Instead of hanging the buds in an open room to dry for 2-3 weeks, this guys 4 day bud dryer seems to work magic and eliminate that process. The buds still need to be cured in jars for a few weeks AFTER being dried in the 4 day bud dryer. Anything to take time off of the entire dry/cure process without effecting taste, thc content, etc... is a MUST for me. From the looks of it quite a few people use a bud dryer and have the same results as normal hanging for 3 weeks. What is stopping me from another grow is I need to 'cash in' on this one first! After this one is done I'll be moving into another house, where I can start grow #2
> 
> Thanks for the luck everyone. Move time for my girls is T minus 2 hours and 15 minutes. I'm getting nervous lol Wish I had some help to move these things!!!


I had good results with the dryer yep... But I only need to hang mine for 5-7 days without the dryer as long as the humidity in the room is kept around 50-55%. Either way that should be the target RH. If anyone requires 2-3 weeks for the buds to dry I would say they most likely are running their humidity too high for drying. Good luck with the move dude!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 14, 2011)

How's things Dub?
I've never, ever heard of a 3 week dry.
Hang drying takes a few days. Otherwise you'll crisp your buds to death and curing won't really help much.


----------



## mugan (Aug 14, 2011)

i think you can do 3 weeks if you alternate drying and curing


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 14, 2011)

Godspeed to you sir!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

93

good luck mate


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 14, 2011)

The move is complete and seems to be a success! Friday night at 2am I had the most stressful car ride EVER lol All 12 girls were packed into my pops' hooptie van and taken to their new home. There was a ton of people on the road...my guess is most of it was bar traffic. I kept my eyes in front of me and in the rear view mirror. Each time I passed a street light I would look back and see all my buds swaying back and forth lol I was watching to see if anyone was following me but I made it safely with no tail 

Here are the girls settling into their new grow tent:


 

There's still a few odds and ends to wrap up in the tent. ie: c02, controllers, timers, etc... but overall the girls are here and this week everything will be hooked up.

Yesterday I found a little something on a bush outside my folks house and dubbed it my new friend Manny! Here he/she is:

 
That was the last time Manny was seen LOL It's somewhere in there but we can't find it!

Also, we came to the conclusion that my kush girls are suffering BADLY from root rot. We picked up some 29% H202 and will be treating them first thing when the lights come on today. The cheese plants were also showing a tiny bit of red so to be safe all 12 plants will start receiving the H202 with every feed. The red is really bad as you can see...



I will do my best to catch up on everyone's grow today or tomorrow. This has been a fast paced non-stop bust-yo-ass weekend and I am fucking exhausted! 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! See you all soon!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The move is complete and seems to be a success! Friday night at 2am I had the most stressful car ride EVER lol All 12 girls were packed into my pops' hooptie van and taken to their new home. There was a ton of people on the road...my guess is most of it was bar traffic. I kept my eyes in front of me and in the rear view mirror. Each time I passed a street light I would look back and see all my buds swaying back and forth lol I was watching to see if anyone was following me but I made it safely with no tail
> 
> Here are the girls settling into their new grow tent:
> 
> ...


Grats on the move! Where did you get the light spinner and how much did it cost you? I may be in the market for one


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 14, 2011)

Grats on the move!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The move is complete and seems to be a success! Friday night at 2am I had the most stressful car ride EVER lol All 12 girls were packed into my pops' hooptie van and taken to their new home. There was a ton of people on the road...my guess is most of it was bar traffic. I kept my eyes in front of me and in the rear view mirror. Each time I passed a street light I would look back and see all my buds swaying back and forth lol I was watching to see if anyone was following me but I made it safely with no tail
> 
> Here are the girls settling into their new grow tent:
> 
> ...


Kush plants have tendencies of during purple my friend!!!! I think your Kush plant looks so fucking dank....The buds are fantastic looking. When you get towards the end of flowering a lot of leaves turn color. I think its sexy!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 14, 2011)

That red is a beautiful thing!
It means the flushing is working!

Don't feel bad it's perfect, the buds will swell as the leaves die.

I didn't realize how many plants you had until I saw those pictures, beautiful beautiful plants.

Find that mantis!


----------



## mugan (Aug 15, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The move is complete and seems to be a success! Friday night at 2am I had the most stressful car ride EVER lol All 12 girls were packed into my pops' hooptie van and taken to their new home. There was a ton of people on the road...my guess is most of it was bar traffic. I kept my eyes in front of me and in the rear view mirror. Each time I passed a street light I would look back and see all my buds swaying back and forth lol I was watching to see if anyone was following me but I made it safely with no tail
> 
> Here are the girls settling into their new grow ten
> 
> ...


looks good all professional and shit , good to know you made it there safe and din't have to use that sig a urs lolz


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 15, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Grats on the move! Where did you get the light spinner and how much did it cost you? I may be in the market for one


Thanks Shwag! I'm pretty sure he got it from www.lonelygrower.com but not sure what he paid. It's pretty bad ass though!



bekindbud said:


> Kush plants have tendencies of during purple my friend!!!! I think your Kush plant looks so fucking dank....The buds are fantastic looking. When you get towards the end of flowering a lot of leaves turn color. I think its sexy!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


It's the middle of flower week 6 and the buds of the kush girls are growing but they smell awful (like something dying & rotten) and are not producing any trichomes, when they should be covered? With root rot the plants don't uptake all the nutrients they need, which would explain all the deficiencies I've been having up to this point. That's why we're leaning towards root rot. Also the cheese girls are starting to do the same thing so it can't be just a kush thing. Red on kush and red on the cheese says something bad is happening. If my plants die in their final week of flower.... I would be more than devastated.



C.Indica said:


> That red is a beautiful thing!
> It means the flushing is working!
> 
> Don't feel bad it's perfect, the buds will swell as the leaves die.
> ...


What flushing? I'm not flushing anything? I'm still feeding nutes and just started using my bloom booster a few days ago. The red leaves have yellow circle shaped spots all over them which looks far from perfect IMO. If you could smell these things you might have different thoughts... 


Gah... my friend has me all spooked that my plants could potentially be dying right now. Why else would that same red be happening on my blue cheese plants when it's normal on kush plants? The smell of the kush plants literally is like a rotten tomato or something awful (never smelled anything like it). This is the stage of the plants life when they should be producing the most trichomes and smelling strong in the delicious department and they are doing the exact opposite... everything seems so far from perfect I'm having trouble understand how anyone can say they look good or perfect. *insert stress face here*!


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 15, 2011)

Well hell man, im not smart enough to diagnose the issue, but im sure hoping and praying that you get it worked out man. Im pulling for ya man....../goodmojosend->


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 15, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Grats on the move! Where did you get the light spinner and how much did it cost you? I may be in the market for one


Here's the mover: http://www.lonelygrower.com/lonely/shopping.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&category_id=42&product_id=2278




Philosophist said:


> Well hell man, im not smart enough to diagnose the issue, but im sure hoping and praying that you get it worked out man. Im pulling for ya man....../goodmojosend->


Thanks homie. I need all the good mojo I can get.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 15, 2011)

Good Luck Dubbz.. glad the move went well bro... The h202 will help if your right about the rot.. ive used it before to stop the pain after battling root aphids on a plant.. they eat at the roots and where they bite the root it leaves a chemical that causes them to rot.

Im not sure how dense the best are but try separating some of them with your fingers and make sure there is no bud rot.. that can stink like shit too.. normally its near the main stem on the big cola's. New setup looks bitchin... I dont wanna see anything less once your setup again LOL!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh SHIT I hope it's not Botrytis.
I was hoping you were flushing and it was all normal...

Also check Nute Toxicities.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 15, 2011)

Dubbz0r, check your pH because from what I have read this sounds like a pH issue which is causing P (phosphorus) to be locked out.



http://www.growery.org/2991/Diagnosis said:


> pH:
> 
> 
> Common problem with indoor cultivation
> ...


And I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if that smell is coming from both plants it very well could be bud rot (Botrytis), what is your humidity like? You have to catch this and catch it quickly, you may have to find the stinkiest bud and cut it up to make sure. Here is some info I found while searching.



https://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/topic/2079-detecting-and-preventing-bud-rot/ said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> http://www.greenpassion.org/1686_files/t_budrot1.jpg
> Budrot (Botrytis) is a very common worldwide fungus that attacks both indoor and outdoor crops under certain conditions. Budrot is also known as brown rot, grey mold and other names. Airborne Botrytis spores can be found everywhere, all times of the year, and will attack many different species of plants. Botrytis will attack flowers, and eventually leaves and stems.
> ...


I wish I could help some more

regards,


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope the budrot goes away!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bud rot if in the bud aint going to go away, if theres root rot then you can fix that, first you need to inspect
The bud look for mushy spots and or gray/white patches. Once you rule out that check the root for slime
Or real bad smell if you have to dig into one ti inspect the medium you can do it without hurting them.
H202 isnt going to be strong enough to kill root rot as bad as it sounds, you might have to step it up a bit
Like bleach, but before anything rule out what you have and il give you the formula for the bleach.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Bud rot if in the bud aint going to go away, if theres root rot then you can fix that, first you need to inspect
> The bud look for mushy spots and or gray/white patches. Once you rule out that check the root for slime
> Or real bad smell if you have to dig into one ti inspect the medium you can do it without hurting them.
> H202 isnt going to be strong enough to kill root rot as bad as it sounds, you might have to step it up a bit
> Like bleach, but before anything rule out what you have and il give you the formula for the bleach.


Careful with bleach, I bet it's a 1-3 drops per gallon.


I really hope it's not budrot bro, good luck. I'm sending you some good vibes, hand them over to your ladies.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 16, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Dubbz0r, check your pH because from what I have read this sounds like a pH issue which is causing P (phosphorus) to be locked out.
> 
> And I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if that smell is coming from both plants it very well could be bud rot (Botrytis), what is your humidity like? You have to catch this and catch it quickly, you may have to find the stinkiest bud and cut it up to make sure. Here is some info I found while searching.
> 
> ...


My ph has been on point for the last three weeks so that rules out a ph problem. Before then it was all jacked up, but I have a digital ph reader I've been using to cover that part. With root rot the plants are unable to uptake all the essential nutrients it needs to grow so deficiencies are going to show and not just one. My cheese girls leaves are showing the early stages of root rot which is paling leaves (sulfur def.). The kush girls root rot stage is more advanced since I've been thinking it was a simple ph issue. They are showing a molybdenum, cal/mag and sulfur deficiency. The roots aren't allowing for these nutrients to be used by the plant.

The smell is only coming from the kush girls and you don't really smell it unless you get right on top of them. When you rub off trichomes and smell them, that's when you can smell the weird funkiness. The cheese and skunk girls smell fantastic so I'm ruling out Botrytis and bud rot. There are no visible signs of mold or bud rot. The humidity in the room they were in at my old house was always between 34-45%, never above 45%. The thing is... my dehumidifier is a 70 pint which is overkill for a 9x11 room. What points to root rot is that while running the dehumidifier during lights out it was drying out my soil overnight. I was watering/feeding everyday for a while there. I watered them in their new home Saturday and the soil is STILL super moist. If they were at my old house I would have watered/fed twice since then without a doubt. 



hellraizer30 said:


> Bud rot if in the bud aint going to go away, if theres root rot then you can fix that, first you need to inspect
> The bud look for mushy spots and or gray/white patches. Once you rule out that check the root for slime
> Or real bad smell if you have to dig into one ti inspect the medium you can do it without hurting them.
> H202 isnt going to be strong enough to kill root rot as bad as it sounds, you might have to step it up a bit
> Like bleach, but before anything rule out what you have and il give you the formula for the bleach.


The buds are frickin dense as hell with no soft, mushy or gray/white spots anywhere. It's just red leaves and a purple line running thru the main stems of my kush ladies. 

Right now the plan is to let the soil dry out completely then give them a nice h202 feed with Dark Energy. From the looks of things my girls have a minimum of 3-4 weeks to go so we may have some time to at least slow down the kush problem. Since the cheese girls are just now showing some red we might have more luck with them being fixed.

We'll see what happens...


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 16, 2011)

Look at that avatar...pretty sexy.

Hope everything works with the kush ladies and the cheese. I hope I don't have any issues with it. That is why I am worried about my rez temps. In hydro if that are around 80 you will start to get root rot. Hopefully the hydroton helps.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck. Give them all hugs.
I like your avatar, nice sativa leaves stretching out of the bud in my favorite dome shape. I love when cannabis has "hands laying down" all around it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

Red spots with purple line, hmm sounds like a toxic issue anything new to the garden?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 17, 2011)

93

some strains have red veins or branches naturally,this im sure you know.
the h202 should help. never hurts to get more oxygen to the roots. i hope you get it all resolved soon.
keep the bud porn going. 


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 17, 2011)

The garden itself is new lol other than that nothing really new has been introduced to the girls yet. 

Lights just went off (my cycle changed during the move... it's now running from 4:20am to 4:20pm) but tomorrow we're going to hook up my c02, c02 controller and light controller. The soil is still pretty moist, I'm hoping to water with the h202 and dark energy tomorrow though. The induction lights and magnetic ballasts make it tough to take good pics...but I will do my best to get some new shots. The kush buds are getting fat as hell, with little to no new trichomes


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

Could it be the induction light ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 17, 2011)

They've only been under the induction light since last Friday. The leaves have been turning red/purple for a few weeks now. We're almost ruling out root rot, but we're going to give them the h202 + dark energy just as a precaution. I just wish these bastards would push out more trichomes like the cheese and l skunk girls...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

fuckin LOVE IT DUBBZY!!!!! 
lights 4:20 to 4:20...
hahah, BRILLIANT MOVE simply BRILLIANt!!!
rep if i could.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 17, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> They've only been under the induction light since last Friday. The leaves have been turning red/purple for a few weeks now. We're almost ruling out root rot, but we're going to give them the h202 + dark energy just as a precaution. I just wish these bastards would push out more trichomes like the cheese and l skunk girls...


Are you feeding with root stimulants, such as Rhizotonic? Hygrozyme/ Cannazym will eat away at the dead root matter and convert it to sugars. May help even if it isn't root rot. More roots is pretty.

They have a video of how cannazym works HERE. Hygrozym is the better option but more expensive.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 18, 2011)

93

ill stop by your place and give you some extra help mate.  
sounds like you are getting it resolved and lots of useful information. keep up the good work. 


93 93/93


----------



## mugan (Aug 18, 2011)

so how are your roots dubbz > ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Are you feeding with root stimulants, such as Rhizotonic? Hygrozyme/ Cannazym will eat away at the dead root matter and convert it to sugars. May help even if it isn't root rot. More roots is pretty.
> 
> They have a video of how cannazym works HERE. Hygrozym is the better option but more expensive.


Cool video LL, thanks. If I can muster up the funds for the cannazym or hygrozyme I would love to use it. I'm having a hard time keeping up with my smoking habit but we'll see lol



kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> ill stop by your place and give you some extra help mate.
> sounds like you are getting it resolved and lots of useful information. keep up the good work.
> ...


Come on by! j/k  There are two people that know where my girls are and I really like it this way. Before I moved there were too many people that knew where I lived and what I was doing. Some people I thought I could trust ended up running their mouth more than expected. So much for being straight up with family! Anyways, yes, I'm getting some good help from some very insightful people at the moment. Thanks!

Oh and what's with the 93's? I have to ask lol



mugan said:


> so how are your roots dubbz > ?


Not sure yet bro. I'll find out in a few. Waiting for my boy to get home from work so I can cruise over and play in the tent with my ladies. This afternoon I should have a better idea of what's going on. I'll try to post more pics as well. Some of the kolas on my kush girls deserve some bud porn shots.


----------



## mugan (Aug 18, 2011)

nice nice , al be patiently waiting for the pix


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)

ya only one person knows that in growing, i like it that way. feels goodman


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

The plants seem to be doing really well today! The best they've looked in a while IMO. The soil was nice and dry so I watered each pot with 1qt of the h202 and straight water ph'd to 6.6. After that I had some water leftover and added some trace minerals and some Sea Green. Then I topped each pot with 3/4 of a qt of that mixture. Hopefully tomorrow or Saturday they will be ready for this nice tea we've made. It will be bubbling until they're ready for it.

I got some good shots of the girls that I will post in a little while. My phone died in the middle of taking pics so I'm letting it charge now. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are my ladies from earlier today 

Day 47 of Flower

Master Kush -





































Lemon Skunk - 




































Guess who showed up to the bud porn party?!?! Manny!!! ahahahaha First time he's been spotted since the day we added him to the garden!





















And last but definitely not least, my favorite plants to take photos of....

Blue Cheese -













































































Those are single shots of the girls. Here are pics of the garden:




































There you have it. The girls are looking good now IMO. The next two weeks are going to be the best because I'm thinking that's about harvest time! No plants are dead so I must be doing a good job lol

I hope you enjoyed the update! I'll get some more shots in a few days, after the c02 gets hooked back up (still haven't had time to hook the shit back up...bummer!)


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, speechless.

regards,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT DUBZ! what an absolutley amazing show. I was in awe the entire time and it just kept getting better. I love Manny!hahah Those photos are Fan Tas Tic!!!!
 What are the benifits of having a preying mantis in the garden besides good postivie vibes? Do they eat spider mites? 
I could tell which was your lemon skunk by those trade mark sativa thin leaves. All your girls look healthy and wonderful. The red leaf issue dosnt look like its a problem at all.You managed that issue and everything else in your garden like a professional and very experienced gardener. Thanks so much for the great pictures !!! Man they are only going to get fatter with more and more trichomes ..
the move has really really paid off!!!
take it easy dubzy.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 18, 2011)

Insane.. loving the square room with the mover.. its almost like cheating  I think they look beautiful.. the first ones.. ( master I think) arent very frosty.. .like you said.. BUT they looks super sticky and resinous inside.. Lots of strains wont have tons of frost .. but will still be very potent.. its more of a genetic thing... Same thing the other way.. some strains will just be COATED in frost.. but end up not being all that strong.. SO dont fret the frosteness ... THEY ALL LOOK STELLAR.. amazingly good for your first grow and the move .. Cant wait for ya to start the second one!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HOLY FUCKIN SHIT DUBZ! what an absolutley amazing show. I was in awe the entire time and it just kept getting better. I love Manny!hahah Those photos are Fan Tas Tic!!!!
> What are the benifits of having a preying mantis in the garden besides good postivie vibes? Do they eat spider mites?
> I could tell which was your lemon skunk by those trade mark sativa thin leaves. All your girls look healthy and wonderful. The red leaf issue dosnt look like its a problem at all.You managed that issue and everything else in your garden like a professional and very experienced gardener. Thanks so much for the great pictures !!! Man they are only going to get fatter with more and more trichomes ..
> the move has really really paid off!!!
> take it easy dubzy.


LOL!! I swear, DAT, nobody cracks my face like you do... The excitement you express in your posts is fabulous and I can't get enough of it haha! 

I'm glad you liked the show! and Manny! The benefits of having a praying mantis in your garden is that yes, they eat bugs like spider mites. The only problem for Manny is that he may be starving since there are no bugs in the garden lol We're thinking of getting some lady bugs to feed him so he doesn't die. If I found him dead I would be upset, he rocks! and he's so photogenic! ahaha 



alotaball said:


> Insane.. loving the square room with the mover.. its almost like cheating  I think they look beautiful.. the first ones.. ( master I think) arent very frosty.. .like you said.. BUT they looks super sticky and resinous inside.. Lots of strains wont have tons of frost .. but will still be very potent.. its more of a genetic thing... Same thing the other way.. some strains will just be COATED in frost.. but end up not being all that strong.. SO dont fret the frosteness ... THEY ALL LOOK STELLAR.. amazingly good for your first grow and the move .. Cant wait for ya to start the second one!


I have to say that this past week the kush girls have started to show more and more inner trichomes more than anything. All the new growth is producing tric's, it's just not spreading to the outer leaves really. That is totally fine by me as long as they plump up some more in the coming weeks. Much thanks man. It's been a bumpy road thus far but I've enjoyed the shit out of myself. The second grow can't start soon enough!!


----------



## wildcajun (Aug 18, 2011)

Have been with you from the start , They look great you have done a outstanding job with all the problems you have had , i have learned a bunch with this grow and i cant imagine the knowledge you have acquired , Keep up the good work waiting for the Smoke test ,Cajun


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude that lemon skunk is sparkly as fawk! It looks like it might have a pool of resin on the floor around the plant lol. Looking good man, I think they like their new home. I love your canopy dude, I can't tell you enough how well you're doing. Staying right on top of their sickness to figure them out, moving them across town lol. Your ladies will love you until the day you put them in your pipe. One request though. Thanks for the prOn and everything but can get get a goddamn video you slacker!?

- SB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

ahaha thanks Shwag... I'll see what I can do about that video. I'm not sure it would come out good but I'll try anything once!


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my. Master is looking wonderful nice and frosty great job.

Consider me in.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

Sexy Dubbz...that's all I can say, Sexy.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 19, 2011)

Goddamn Dubzy......everytime i see ur master kush i get aroused slightly at the prospect that my M.K. will look so nice. Cant WAIT for a smoke report. I got 4/5 beans to pop so i should have 4 good plants if all goes well. looking like it will be 4 MK and 4 pitbulls next time for me.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 19, 2011)

93

some brilliant pics mate. well done


93 93/93


----------



## mugan (Aug 20, 2011)

HOLLY budz... dubbz those plants look mighty fine .


----------



## steeZz (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn man looking fresh as shit!
Weird though all my pistils have somewhat forced themselves back into the bud or for the most part aren't sticking out like yours, might be your plants aren't done producing? :]
Not too sure myself. 
But for the most part your plants are looking nugtastic my friend.
We might have to fedex eachother some bud and write a review on eachothers stash!! :]
would be sick.

"steez didn't flush enough I dont think, and it tastes like he dropped this nug in clorox.... erm..."
hahahahah.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 20, 2011)

I just realized you started this journal on my birthday.. NO FUCKING WONDER THEY ARE DANK lol jk ..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone  They do make me smile when I open up that tent door...



steeZz said:


> Damn man looking fresh as shit!
> Weird though all my pistils have somewhat forced themselves back into the bud or for the most part aren't sticking out like yours, might be your plants aren't done producing? :]
> Not too sure myself.
> But for the most part your plants are looking nugtastic my friend.
> ...


Most of the hairs on the kush girls are still white as can be with the occasional bottom bud having orange hairs. The tops of the big buds are starting to show some trichomes, finally! Shit was driving me nuts lol They're definitely still producing. 

I would be down for that if you know a good way to get it done safely. A friend of mine used to send me some funk in a DVD case but that was years ago...

Ps. I couldn't help myself and took more pictures of the girls today. I got some shots of my boys plants as well... wait til you see these fuckers lol Uploading to photobucket now...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 20, 2011)

Cool cant wait Bro!... Thats a good thang they are putting out so much white hairs.. MEANS they gotta way to go.. and they all ready look bitchin!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 20, 2011)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just had a long ass post here with 28 picture links and somehow by hitting Ctrl V I ended up in my inbox??????????? ugh... so much for that post. Be back later to try again....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 20, 2011)

Let's try this again, only this time I'm stoned lol

So when I first got my girls as clones my boy got some too. He got sweet tooth, white widow and ice queen, 8 total. This entire time that my girls have been thru veg and now starting the 7th flowering week, his have been in veg! ahahaha Look at these things outgrowing their closet... they're huge! 6 footers!

















When my girls leave the tent for harvest time his girls are going in to start their 12/12 lol They are going to produce some massive buds... I can't wait to see how they turn out. They're actually getting burned by the light since they have no more space...

The rest of these are random pics of my girls this morning before lights off. They are in no particular order.












































































































Today I fed the girls a nutrient tea mix that my friend made. It had sea green, chelated minerals, dark energy, big up powder, great white and was bubbled since the night before. Tomorrow I'm hoping to see them smiling when I open up that tent. I know I will be


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

does this mean ur going organic now Dubbz


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

No, but since my friend made it and offered it up I figured I'd better use it. The next time I feed will be with the HB nutes I have and I need to start using this kool bloom powder again.


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

kewl. i stay away from chem nutes cuz the ones they sell here are iffy


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

What kind of nutes can you get where you are? You can't just order stuff online eh?


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

ya i can, but shipping from us to here is to much money to buy cheaper thing, i mean if i needed new comp parts or a tv , ad shipp it cuz its like 50 bucks to ship, but something like nutes which is 10-20 the shipping is too much. here there is nothing but generic shit made in china . al give it a try when i got a lot of plants going and i can spair a few for experiments


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn, you'd be better off waiting until you can order a bunch of shit at once. Might as well ship as much as you can for that price. You have to figure though, that price includes the fighting off tigers and lions n shit LOL!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 21, 2011)

93

what do you think of the hb nutes? i have been using a mix of fox farm, advance nutes, and earth juice. so far to great results, but very easy to over feed with the an stuff.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't give HB a proper analysis since this is my first grow. That and I've never used anything else but the HB line. When I start my next grow I plan to pick up a few of the GH products to run them side by side the HB. I'll be able to give a fair report once I get those going. I guess if I were forced to give you my opinion on the HB nutes I would say they're great, but I had quite a few other issues I was dealing with which may have stunted my plants and even caused them some serious deficiencies.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 21, 2011)

so beautiful, come along way in 47 days huh shoooooooot! Those cheese are sexy, huge donkey ck colas haha.

Manny is my favorite I was telling my little brother about him this weekend, he just had his second boy. I want to get a praying mantis for my garden now. I might go shop for one tomorrow. then we can all get praying mantises and call ourselves "Marijuana Mantes". Lmao


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> so beautiful, come along way in 47 days huh shoooooooot! Those cheese are sexy, huge donkey ck colas haha.
> 
> Manny is my favorite I was telling my little brother about him this weekend, he just had his second boy. I want to get a praying mantis for my garden now. I might go shop for one tomorrow. then we can all get praying mantises and call ourselves "Marijuana Mantes". Lmao


Thanks LL! Yea they've come a loooooong way. I snapped a few more shots of them yesterday but got so busy I didn't have a chance to post them. I will in a few though.

Manny, he's so cool, but there's a problem... Manny has no food since my girls are bug free... Not sure how long he can live without food but I'm guessing not much longer. We were thinking of putting in some lady bugs but we'll see. You can usually get the eggs from a hydro shop for around 15 bucks. Anywhere from 20-50 baby mantis' will hatch from one egg. After that they'll start eating each other until the strongest one survives! Such a fucked up life they have lol but they are a bad ass addition to any garden.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

Each time I enter the garden I'm tempted to take pictures of my girls. It's so hard to resist at this point!

Say cheese 
































Here is my poor cat... she was spayed and declawed last weekend. She's hating life with that stupid thing on her head lol







This is some cadillac that was in front of us on the Woodward Dream Cruise over the weekend. Notice the old school air fresheners in the rear window. LOL (I laugh cause I had two of them in my rear window years ago)


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

Yoo, what day are your plants on.. mine started flowering on the 4th, and it's about 49 days I think? 
I don't think we're that far apart.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor cat, your ladies look awsome


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 22, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Yoo, what day are your plants on.. mine started flowering on the 4th, and it's about 49 days I think?
> I don't think we're that far apart.


Today is day 51 of 12/12. I was hoping these girls would be done by now but I'm thinking they have another couple weeks yet...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

Same shit, I'm guessing 2 weeks at the most for mine, maybe 4 for the dream.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

93

the wait can suck, but its worth it. looking forward to your next pics.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 22, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Same shit, I'm guessing 2 weeks at the most for mine, maybe 4 for the dream.





kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> the wait can suck, but its worth it. looking forward to your next pics.
> 
> ...


 Two weeks at the most for my kush and cheese girls. I expect the lemon skunk girls to have a minimum of 3 more weeks being they are sativa dom. This wait is the worst. Living with the rents is driving me up a fucking wall. I just hope I keep what's left of my sanity in the next coming weeks. That's the hardest part about all of this now.

Ask and you shall receive!! I took these pics this morning. I would have to say that the h202 and mineral tea that I fed my girls last week was just what they needed. They look better and better each time I see them. Today I feed them a nice HB nutrient solution with molasses and kool bloom powder. Can't wait to see them tomorrow and the next day and the next day and the next day....etc

Lemon Skunk (getting fatter) - 





















Master Kush - 

































My boy's Chevelle SS 454


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn lookin really fucking good man.
Love that canopy, can't wait to get more room and more lights!
Got to say ever since you made the move things have been much much much better.
mad props my man.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I agree, this move has really seemed to help all teh prolems you were having at your old place. Love teh Car! I will have to post a pic of my computer rig, haha. It's like a beautiful car to me, Crysis 2 doesn't even phase it :}


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

looking real good dubb, some frosty lemon skunk


----------



## alotaball (Aug 22, 2011)

A+ my man .. hows the house hunt? Or is it more depending on these results


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 22, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Damn lookin really fucking good man.
> Love that canopy, can't wait to get more room and more lights!
> Got to say ever since you made the move things have been much much much better.
> mad props my man.


Thanks bro. The girls have been doing great since the move. I'm thinking the two other feedings had a lot to do with it too. Tomorrow I'm grabbing a bottle of hygrazyme just to give them something else "different". They seem to like the change in their feedings.



Lanternslight said:


> Yeah I agree, this move has really seemed to help all teh prolems you were having at your old place. Love teh Car! I will have to post a pic of my computer rig, haha. It's like a beautiful car to me, Crysis 2 doesn't even phase it :}


Whatcha got? I used to play a shit ton of counter strike. My addiction with it started about 10 years ago or more, back when cs was version 1.3. Played that for a while until cs:source came out. That's when I beefed up my PC. My 8800GT vid card cost me 650 bucks when it first came out. I was running 250-300fps... now the pc is sitting in a box in my storage unit with some major hardware issues lol When I move, I will rebuild!



hellraizer30 said:


> looking real good dubb, some frosty lemon skunk


Thanks man! I can't wait to smoke this lemon skunk. Between the LS and the blue cheese I'm going to have a hard time picking which to smoke first. I'm really hoping the cheese finishes up first so I don't have to choose lol



alotaball said:


> A+ my man .. hows the house hunt? Or is it more depending on these results


Thanks man...Yea I'm not even looking yet. I still have another month before I see any kickback from this grow so I have to wait. No need to find a house, get happy about it then find out it's not available. I've actually been considering moving out of state :/ but we'll see how well I do on my harvest before I go thinking those thoughts. I've wanted to leave Michigan for yearssssssssssssssssssssssss, just never had the means to do it.


Here's some of what I'm smoking on tonight. It's some Cinderella99 that my boy harvested a few months ago. It's been sitting in a jar for that long so it's MAD potent. Definitely not a daytime smoke. I just packed the bowl but figured I'd better check the forum before I smoke lol The shit makes me retarded...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

hell yah dubb dats the fire, your boys got it going on !!


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 22, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Thanks bro. The girls have been doing great since the move. I'm thinking the two other feedings had a lot to do with it too. Tomorrow I'm grabbing a bottle of hygrazyme just to give them something else "different". They seem to like the change in their feedings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice man, hope you can still reply a little bit tonight haha.

I have an Antec 900 case, ASUS lga 1156 CHIP, processor is an intel I5 quad-core, nvidia 560 1gb special edition crysis videocard, 8gb ddr3 or 5 mem can't remember right now, 60 SSD (I have a 1TB drive coming in the mail), Asus 12x BD rw, I' waiting to get my 450mbps lan card in the mail too. Oh yeah, it has a Raidmax 630 modular power supply. Let me know when you are rebuilding man, it's exciting. I wanted my rig to play Sims 3 and Diablo 3 lol whenever that comes out.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 22, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Looks nice man, hope you can still reply a little bit tonight haha.
> 
> I have an Antec 900 case, ASUS lga 1156 CHIP, processor is an intel I5 quad-core, nvidia 560 1gb special edition crysis videocard, 8gb ddr3 or 5 mem can't remember right now, 60 SSD (I have a 1TB drive coming in the mail), Asus 12x BD rw, I' waiting to get my 450mbps lan card in the mail too. Oh yeah, it has a Raidmax 630 modular power supply. Let me know when you are rebuilding man, it's exciting. I wanted my rig to play Sims 3 and Diablo 3 lol whenever that comes out.


DII was where it was at.
Fuck that D3 bullshit, Welcome to the World of Diablocraft.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

93

looks tasty. getting me all floppy, like say.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Looks nice man, hope you can still reply a little bit tonight haha.
> 
> I have an Antec 900 case, ASUS lga 1156 CHIP, processor is an intel I5 quad-core, nvidia 560 1gb special edition crysis videocard, 8gb ddr3 or 5 mem can't remember right now, 60 SSD (I have a 1TB drive coming in the mail), Asus 12x BD rw, I' waiting to get my 450mbps lan card in the mail too. Oh yeah, it has a Raidmax 630 modular power supply. Let me know when you are rebuilding man, it's exciting. I wanted my rig to play Sims 3 and Diablo 3 lol whenever that comes out.


I'll definitely need some help when I rebuild. I haven't read up on anything pc related in a long ass time. My cpu was an AMD FX60 socket 939 and from the looks of it that means it's ancient lol When it's time to rebuild I'll do some research and I'll see what you think.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

btw, that c99 is some fireeeeeeeee. I smoked a bowl (about 4 good hits) and was blown back for a good 2+ hours. Time to crash........................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

got some updates dubb checkem out


----------



## steeZz (Aug 23, 2011)

source is trash. 1.6 for life.
and d3 is going to be epic.
regardless of WoW having a hand in it, it's still diablo.
and the fact they are going to have an ingame trading system where you can sell things for real money?
wow, GG at that.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 23, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I'll definitely need some help when I rebuild. I haven't read up on anything pc related in a long ass time. My cpu was an AMD FX60 socket 939 and from the looks of it that means it's ancient lol When it's time to rebuild I'll do some research and I'll see what you think.


That would be awesome, you can start researching on newegg. Can build a wishlist and email it and everything.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 23, 2011)

steeZz said:


> source is trash. 1.6 for life.
> and d3 is going to be epic.
> regardless of WoW having a hand in it, it's still diablo.
> and the fact they are going to have an ingame trading system where you can sell things for real money?
> wow, GG at that.


How does WoW have a hand in it?


----------



## mugan (Aug 23, 2011)

wow is still alive  i quit after LK with t4 gear cat seemed like BS ( human hunters  , rating from BGs it was sadning , and if you need help building a rig, i build em all the time , in fact when i was in the us it was my job


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

steeZz said:


> source is trash. 1.6 for life.
> and d3 is going to be epic.
> regardless of WoW having a hand in it, it's still diablo.
> and the fact they are going to have an ingame trading system where you can sell things for real money?
> wow, GG at that.


1.6 was the shit but I fell in love with source. I wasn't the greatest at 1.6 but I'd have my moments. When source came out I was a BEAST!. A lot of people thought I was using aimbot/walls/etc... when I wasn't. There's no better feeling having someone call you a hacker when you're not hacking. I had a bunch of shit binded to my keyboard but my favorite was my "A" key, it said "I died, someone must be hacking!!" lol loved it...



Lanternslight said:


> That would be awesome, you can start researching on newegg. Can build a wishlist and email it and everything.


First I'll need to do some research on AMD. Not sure I can spend my money on intel over amd... but we'll see!



mugan said:


> wow is still alive  i quit after LK with t4 gear cat seemed like BS ( human hunters  , rating from BGs it was sadning , and if you need help building a rig, i build em all the time , in fact when i was in the us it was my job


Are you an intel or amd fan?


----------



## mugan (Aug 23, 2011)

> Are you an intel or amd fan?


intel / nvidia  i used to be amd back in the Athlon days even with the x2s but they failed me with the phenom  had to go core 2 quad and now I7 . and am all fermi for video. but my board is an Asus tho nv boards are brutaly pricy for no reason. but my fav mobo is gigabyte  . nut my vid card is not in use cuz am addicted to ubuntu , but i need it for duel screen sometimes . .. sorry for rant me luvs the comp


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 23, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> 1.6 was the shit but I fell in love with source. I wasn't the greatest at 1.6 but I'd have my moments. When source came out I was a BEAST!. A lot of people thought I was using aimbot/walls/etc... when I wasn't. There's no better feeling having someone call you a hacker when you're not hacking. I had a bunch of shit binded to my keyboard but my favorite was my "A" key, it said "I died, someone must be hacking!!" lol loved it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im an AMD fan but a friend of mine told me some shit about them being in some crap after the merger with ATI. Every benchmark I read said Intel kicks their ass. And I wanna kick some ass, so I will come back to my baby AMD after they figure themselves out.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 23, 2011)

Intel > AMD at this moment.. that could change .. but AMD has nothing to compete with the I5 and I7 imo


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 23, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Intel > AMD at this moment.. that could change .. but AMD has nothing to compete with the I5 and I7 imo


Sadly, it's the truth.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

Picked up a bottle of Hygrozyme tonight. I plan to give it to my ladies first thing tomorrow  Super pumped now that I can almost see the finish line!!

With regards to my PC... I may just wait until AMD comes out of the closet and puts intel to shame like they used to do! Not that there is anything wrong with intel, I just don't want them having my money lol


----------



## alotaball (Aug 23, 2011)

Might be waiting for a while LOL  I hope the same .. im just not willing to wait


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

WHAT A SWEEEEET RIDE. damn i missed a lot. lookin DEee lish! have you sampled anything yet? i bet its mighty strong.lol take it easy Dubbzy,


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Aug 23, 2011)

how do you like those ballasts and bulbs? im gonna rock the ballast for sure but am a bit sketchy on the bulb. but they are having a deal where if you buy the ballast you get the bulb for free, so i like that fact.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Might be waiting for a while LOL  I hope the same .. im just not willing to wait


I'll probably end up getting a laptop for now. Maybe my pc can wait til after my second grow... we'll see.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WHAT A SWEEEEET RIDE. damn i missed a lot. lookin DEee lish! have you sampled anything yet? i bet its mighty strong.lol take it easy Dubbzy,


Nope! No samples yet. I've been tempted but I can't bring myself to cut anything off yet. It's getting close to the end so I can wait another week or two 



Mrfootball420 said:


> how do you like those ballasts and bulbs? im gonna rock the ballast for sure but am a bit sketchy on the bulb. but they are having a deal where if you buy the ballast you get the bulb for free, so i like that fact.


So far the ballasts and bulbs are amazing. I would highly recommend them to anyone but this is my first grow and I have nothing to compare them to so my opinion is sorta biased.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 24, 2011)

man i cant WAIT to get a smoke report. HURRY TIME HURRY.......

shit is looking amazing. how far from prime smoking time are you?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure but my kush girls are showing more and more orange hairs. They will be the first to get the axe for sure, maybe another week? My cheese have some orange hairs but 90% is still white so I'm guessing they have two weeks minimum. 

Just watered the girls with the Hygrozyme today. Not sure it will make a huge difference being so late in flower but I figured it can't hurt! Next watering I'll probably give them more nutes but we'll see.

I took a video today but the induction lights and cmh made the video all wavy. I couldn't get any close focused shots either. I'll try to upload it to youtube or whatever.


----------



## HiImNick (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that magnetic ballasts do that to your video. You should put a polarizing lens in front of your camera lens like if you pop out a lens from sunglasses or some shit--that should work.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I think that magnetic ballasts do that to your video. You should put a polarizing lens in front of your camera lens like if you pop out a lens from sunglasses or some shit--that should work.


Yea it's the ballasts for sure. Only problem is that I recorded it from my Droid 2 so I'm not sure how that lens would work. It was quick and nothing real fancy.

Here it is... I think

[video=youtube;NnrFzVE2R3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnrFzVE2R3o[/video]


[email protected] trying to get close ups. Shit wasn't working! btw one of the induction lights is out! Not sure what's going on with that but I think my friend was in touch with the manufacturer already.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm uploading another video right now... again it's nothing special. My phone isn't great for recording but the fuggin ballasts make it hard to capture a good video.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's another one I just made with my commentary lol

[video=youtube;94ez0qoZKy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94ez0qoZKy4[/video]


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought you were adding your HPS's in their too ? maybe thats why you feel they are slowing down? thats alot of plants for 12 watts of mixed lighting ? 


Either way they look GOOD.. +rep if it lets me LOL ( if not HERE IS ONE IOU


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks nice Dubbzy I am still trying to figure out why my videos are only 3 secs. You have inspired me! I would like to eat them too. If you could smuggle that to me, I could make you some bomb shit haha. Much love for the kind bud!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I thought you were adding your HPS's in their too ? maybe thats why you feel they are slowing down? thats alot of plants for 12 watts of mixed lighting ?
> 
> 
> Either way they look GOOD.. +rep if it lets me LOL ( if not HERE IS ONE IOU


Thanks bro I got the +rep lol *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to alotaball again. Damn...

*We were supposed to do a lot of things, but my boy likes to procrastinate! I would love to have my two hps hanging but it's not my house or setup so I can't force it to happen... I bring it up just about everyday but it's still not happening. He has a sunsystems hood that was hanging in the middle of the mover that was taken down and never put back up, not sure whyon that either. Maybe tomorrow I can talk him into doing some work in there with me. 

Thanks LL  With my droid its pretty easy to record and upload. Are you using an actual camcorder or a phone? Dude, I know... I wish I lived closer cuz you and I would be cooking up some good shit! lol


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

I know what you mean .. even if he never puts the light up .. its nice to have a place to keep them while your moving ect.. Still looks awesome.. and that mover is nice.. I would like a setup exactly like that .. but 2 1000's and 2 400 watt cmh  some day..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I know what you mean .. even if he never puts the light up .. its nice to have a place to keep them while your moving ect.. Still looks awesome.. and that mover is nice.. I would like a setup exactly like that .. but 2 1000's and 2 400 watt cmh  some day..


If this grow was more than 12 plants I would definitely duplicate this setup and do the same thing you mentioned. Out with the inductions, in with the 1000 watters! The mover is bad ass but I keep smacking my fuckin head on these induction lights lmao One minute it's not there, the next BAM! In the back of the head! ahahahah


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

bwahaha I hit my head on my stationary lights.. so I can only imagine... 

My back is fucked.. so ill be sitting in the tent for like 20 minutes inspecting feeding whatever.. then when I go to get up.. I have nothing to pull myself up on.. cant use the plants or anything .. so I focus on standing straight up without hitting a plant and breaking something .. then BAM right on the hood.. stupid lol


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

is there a great benefit to induction lighting ... I have NO knowledge of em.. Im gonna have to do some reading


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya know I'm not real sure. I know nothing about them except when you smack your head against them, it hurts like hell LOL They are heavy as fuck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)

BaHahahahahah .. LMAO!!!! 
YOu crack me up.. 
LOVE THE VID Dubbzy! 
the lemon skunk sure is pretty..love to eat her..!! better to sschhmoke her lol..
so what is the trick dubz..?? how were you able to manage such an even canopy with so many different strains?hmmm, your a wicked green wizard. 
2 more weeks dude, just 2 more.. and you have some serious patience holding yourself back from a huge harvest like that and no sampling? you one crazy mouda fucker dubz. if i were there, you turn your back, i would rip one of them colas off and run outta the room with it.. hahaha.. and then up a mountain and you try to catch me.. lol.
try to catch me in that red hotrod. that would be funny as fuc. hahaha.. 
can you give me a manny update bro?
later 
Amber


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

93

good video. beautiful plants mate.

sometimes when i water my plants and re erect, slam.....im very glad that i have not smashed the glass on my hood...but, that really does not feel nice on my head regardless. tends to happen more when stoned... 


93 93/93


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

Kether no shit if your stoned it happens 3x as much for me lol.. O shyt where did that hood come from lol


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Kether no shit if your stoned it happens 3x as much for me lol.. O shyt where did that hood come from lol


talk about it. shite. hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> good video. beautiful plants mate.
> 
> ...


yeah and when the sticky trichomes schhmmear all over the glass and you cant wipe the shit off .. FUCK!!!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah and when the sticky trichomes schhmmear all over the glass and you cant wipe the shit off .. FUCK!!!


that and it gets in my arm hair and i stick to everything.......


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

FUCK NO the worse is the sticky ass fly strips omfg .. I dont know how many times I have stuck my fucking forearm into one of those !


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't have flytraps, but I hate when you are trying to get at something and you suddenly feel sticky. The worst is knowing all those trics are gone off your baby now. :{


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

Those waterless hand sanitizers work really well for getting that shyt off your hands  Alcohol in it takes it off soooo much better then soap n water.. you will see dubbz when your hands are fucked from trimming LOL


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BaHahahahahah .. LMAO!!!!
> YOu crack me up..
> LOVE THE VID Dubbzy!
> the lemon skunk sure is pretty..love to eat her..!! better to sschhmoke her lol..
> ...


Thanks DAT!!! My trick was LST and supercropping the fuck out of my plants. The ceiling in my old basement was only 6 feet tall, minus a foot for hood thickness and another few inches for the sun grips. Originally I thought I had more time to veg and figured they would be a lot taller, but my housing situation made me flip to 12/12 sooner than anticipated so they stayed short and bushy. My next grow they'll be just as bushy but about 3 feet taller! and TRUST me... I want to rip off buds every time I go in that tent. Luckily my boy has been giving me that Cinderella99 to smoke or else I might have! 

Manny is hit or miss lol I found his ass this morning sitting next to the A/C duct. When I went back in for the second vid he was nowhere to be found  I was gonna give him the big tv/video break he deserves! hahaha It's like he knows he's a star already, dodging the paparazzi! 



alotaball said:


> Those waterless hand sanitizers work really well for getting that shyt off your hands  Alcohol in it takes it off soooo much better then soap n water.. you will see dubbz when your hands are fucked from trimming LOL


I heard that olive oil works the best for removing the sticky shit. I plan to use a razor blade on the scissors and maybe I'll get lucky and be able to scrape some off my fingers as well lol There's also the option to rent my boys Trim-zilla... not sure I trust a machine with spinning blades with my first crop though.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

UMM olive oil stinks and i DONT WANT THAT SHYT ON MY HANDS loL Big ass bottle of hand sanitizer .. then your hands are clean and germ free  lol

I scrape all my scissors and rub my fingers into hash balls before I clean em


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

Hell yea I'm not wasting ANYTHING from this grow. Leaves, shake, you name it, I'm keeping it.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

Just use the alcohol and rinse your hands with it in a bowl. then when the alcohol evaporates you have some hash in there. Or wear gloves and put them in the freezer. Then smoke the residue, nothing should be wasted!!!


----------



## silverserf (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude your grow is awsome, fucking awesome...holy crap! If that's your first grow, your hooked. 
Cheers,
Silverserf


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Just use the alcohol and rinse your hands with it in a bowl. then when the alcohol evaporates you have some hash in there. Or wear gloves and put them in the freezer. Then smoke the residue, nothing should be wasted!!!


Good thinking lol I hate wasting anything weed related ie: resin, shake



silverserf said:


> Dude your grow is awsome, fucking awesome...holy crap! If that's your first grow, your hooked.
> Cheers,
> Silverserf


Thanks man! I've been hooked for close to 20 years, oh wait you meant growing... lol Yep I'm definitely hooked on that too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)

Dubz, i heard use sugar to wash off stickYness.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

hey dubb how are thing?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

Sugar eh? I haven't heard that one yet dAt. Like dissolve the sugar in water or just straight up grind the sugar on your fingers? 

Goin good HR, thanks. Yourself?

I'm about to get in some black ops. It's been a few days since I've shot people in the face


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol im doing cool just relaxing after to chop down, stressful shit  yah I find it useful after a hard days work to take to the battle
field and do some killin to lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a good stress to have! "Awe shit. I guess I gotta go trim these dank ass nugs..." lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

good luck lol, got some updates to the journal checkem out!!


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Sugar eh? I haven't heard that one yet dAt. Like dissolve the sugar in water or just straight up grind the sugar on your fingers?
> 
> Goin good HR, thanks. Yourself?
> 
> I'm about to get in some black ops. It's been a few days since I've shot people in the face



That's why I built my new rig kinda haha. Got the Crysis 2 Limited Edition EVGA nvidia 560 ti 1gb :} gonna get a couple more and SLI dem hoes!

What system are you playing Black Ops on?


----------



## mugan (Aug 25, 2011)

sup DUBBZ how are the ladies, any chopping happening soon  ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 25, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> That's why I built my new rig kinda haha. Got the Crysis 2 Limited Edition EVGA nvidia 560 ti 1gb :} gonna get a couple more and SLI dem hoes!
> 
> What system are you playing Black Ops on?


PS3. That's what I planned to do when I got my 8800 back in the day, but at 650 a pop... it never happened lol I just stuck with the one and still beasted. SLI is such a great thing that I've always wanted to take advantage of.



mugan said:


> sup DUBBZ how are the ladies, any chopping happening soon  ?


You didn't see my videos?? There's two of them on one of these last few pages. My kush girls are really close to being chopped!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 25, 2011)

With harvest time around the corner the big decision to flush or not to flush has come into play.

Today I went thru about 8 different threads and read over 40 pages of facts, opinions, results, side by side comparisons, drying and curing methods, etc... and have come to my own conclusion that flushing is not necessary and I will not be a flusher.

Those that claims flushing helps really don't provide a whole lot of solid evidence. Those that say you don't need to flush back up their words with facts, which is what I have to believe. I'm a total skeptic so if someone is speaking facts I tend to lean more towards them. I also see people claiming that Ed Rosenthal promotes preharvest flushing but I've searched for about an hour and can find nothing from Ed about his take on flushing before a harvest. This also leads me to believe it's a bunch of malarkey.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 25, 2011)

seems to be matter of taste. The weed seems to taste a bit different if you dont flush, and especially if you Vapo. But other than that its seems to have no effect. But its supposed to be a very small difference. Flush some and dont flush others and see how it goes.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 25, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> seems to be matter of taste. The weed seems to taste a bit different if you dont flush, and especially if you Vapo.


If it's cured properly there should be nothing left in the bud to make it taste any different than it naturally should.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 25, 2011)

But........but.......



see ur right no arguments .

It s seems if you cure right it doesnt matter, but if you are impatient with your curing AND dont flush, ur weed might taste a bit off.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I'm just going to use less nutes my next feeding since I have about a week left.
Then I'm going to flush one last time with like 10gals before harvest.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant give you any facts on flushing dubbz but I can tell you ive gone both ways and cured it right and 100% of the time the flush stuffs just better, taste,
it burns cleaner, Im shure you will do what feels best to you and you might be happy and you might not! I wont badger you on this anymore and I hope it
works out for dubbz.


----------



## Specialboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Saw your pictures back on page 68 very nice! I will now trawl through the rest and see how they turn out. Respect is due!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

My boy did a super critical extraction on some Cinderella99 last night. This is something I will dabble with when I get my shit together. It was pretty bad ass. 









































I'll be the first one to try out the end result since my boy doesn't smoke. I don't mind being a guinea pig! haha


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## Specialboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Neither do I, is it oil?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes sir! Butane draws all the essential oils from the weed which is dripped into a jar of acetone (to keep the oils from sticking to the jar). From this jar it is poured into a much smaller jar where it will sit for about 24 hours giving the acetone time to evaporate. Acetone when dried leaves ZERO residue so all that will be left is the oil. That oil can be smoked, ingested or applied topically.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet! Please post pics of resutls!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

I will do that for sure. My boy ran out of butane last night so he's going to run all the ground up cindy a second time. You're supposed to use 2 cans of butane per 40g's of herb. He only used one can and it was definitely not enough. 

I did manage to have my cigarette dipped in the shit last night but it didn't do much, probably cuz I was already stoned off my ass ahahaa so I didn't notice.

Oh btw I hung one of my 1000w HPS in the tent today! Pretty geeked about the extra lumens pounding on my girls right now.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> My boy did a super critical extraction on some Cinderella99 last night. This is something I will dabble with when I get my shit together. It was pretty bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has me very, very interested.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

From what I've seen it's pretty simple. The only problem I have is grinding up two good ounces of potential smoke, whether it's shake or not. After the butane draws out the oils the weed is useless. You _might_ be able to get a slight buzz off of a giant chonger but I wouldn't bet on it. The weed is completely dry and brittle after the butane evaporates.

I'll post more about it when I can. Right now he just needs to go grab a few cans of butane, but there are other things to do like install the new auto start 14,000 btu a/c unit in the tent. With the hps bare bulb the temp went up about 8 degrees so that's priority tomorrow.


----------



## joco (Aug 27, 2011)

Dude what kind of camera do you use to take those bud pics with??? I cant get good pics for crap. Your Grow is doing so well.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks joco! I use my droid 2 to take these pics. It has a 5.0 mp camera/camcorder. 

Well I'm off to take my cat back to the vet for her check up after her spay and declaw. She is not going to be happy! Hopefully we can get some work done in the tent today. The temps are on the rise


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 28, 2011)

Bad news on the oil extraction...

My boy went to get a can of oderless butane to finish up the extraction and didn't get oderless so the whole batch is no good lol He didn't realize it until it was too late.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 28, 2011)

Also the a/c duct work is almost done. It will be up and running tomorrow, finally. 

I've been checking the trichomes on my girls all this week but most are still clear and cloudy. Very few are amber so I may have another full week or more before I start chopping. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 28, 2011)

Good news about the a/c.
Bad news about the oil.
was excited to see what would happen.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 28, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Good news about the a/c.
> Bad news about the oil.
> was excited to see what would happen.


You and me both man...


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha I hate that shit.
Such a stressful day.

It's just tomatoes though man, take a breath.
Happy gardening


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

Horrible update...

Yesterday I fed the girls a nice potent nutrient solution. Today I noticed nanners (I think) coming in on my fucking kush girls  I'm pretty sure that's what they are since their yellow and shaped like fucking bananas popping thru the calyxs

This is not good.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## kether noir (Aug 29, 2011)

93

sorry mate. reverse works well


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

All good bro.

That stuff works this late in flower?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 29, 2011)

93

it did for me. i had a vanilla kush hermi and used reverse in the second to last week. so you should be fine. that was my first and i hope last hermi.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to go to court in 30 minutes so I hope I still have time to go grab that shit before lights out... thanks KN


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

Prob too late. You'll get a few seeds worst case scenario they are female. It was the nutes


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

shit man thats shit news mate...hope the reverse works..


----------



## alotaball (Aug 29, 2011)

Dubbz if it was me... I would just pluck what you can off... keep watching/ inspecting them.. because its pretty late for full seeds to form.. you can prob get em to the end with minimum seedage ... 

Valle Grown.. what makes you say the nutes ( just curious)


----------



## steeZz (Aug 29, 2011)

Do what alotaball said, then when said seeds are in your harvest.
Ship them to steez so he can grow more plants.

I'm about to go check my shit for nanners, I wouldn't be too mad if I got some seeds in my crop cause the NL and MB are niceeeee.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Dubbz if it was me... I would just pluck what you can off... keep watching/ inspecting them.. because its pretty late for full seeds to form.. you can prob get em to the end with minimum seedage ...
> 
> Valle Grown.. what makes you say the nutes ( just curious)


you're fine man, I've had nanners on some shit I've let go too long. Just had some nanners on one recently. A couple here and there like what you're seeing won't hurt like alotaball said, too late for seed formation. If its just the Kush girls its probably genetics, were they feminized seeds? Good luck at court!


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 29, 2011)

I read that you get "nanners" when buds are coming up to be ripe and that's it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I read that you get "nanners" when buds are coming up to be ripe and that's it's nothing to worry about.


I've seen it several times from long finishes yep.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 29, 2011)

This happens with all monoecious plants in nature and is so cool, pick them off and harvest next week on schedule. At this stage you will most likely get no seeds but if you do hope and pray they are viable.

regards,


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Prob too late. You'll get a few seeds worst case scenario they are female. It was the nutes


I'm doubting it's the nutes. It's only my 4 master kush girls. My guess is that it's genetics and the assbag who sold me the clones was well aware of this issue. Again, just a guess!



alotaball said:


> Dubbz if it was me... I would just pluck what you can off... keep watching/ inspecting them.. because its pretty late for full seeds to form.. you can prob get em to the end with minimum seedage ...
> 
> Valle Grown.. what makes you say the nutes ( just curious)


Well the problem with picking them off is that there are so many... by the time I got done picking them off it would be harvest time, and then there would probably be enough to start picking off more. Yea we're doubting it's the nutes, unless the kool bloom powder played a role in it...



steeZz said:


> Do what alotaball said, then when said seeds are in your harvest.
> Ship them to steez so he can grow more plants.
> 
> I'm about to go check my shit for nanners, I wouldn't be too mad if I got some seeds in my crop cause the NL and MB are niceeeee.


I wish that were the case bro... but these seeds won't be mature at harvest. We're going to hit them with Dutch Masters Reverse tomorrow and see what happens. *fingers crossed*



Shwagbag said:


> you're fine man, I've had nanners on some shit I've let go too long. Just had some nanners on one recently. A couple here and there like what you're seeing won't hurt like alotaball said, too late for seed formation. If its just the Kush girls its probably genetics, were they feminized seeds? Good luck at court!


Yea we're guessing it was exactly what you said, genetics from feminized seeds. It just sucks cause I worked my ass off on these girls then at the last minute they're gonna plop out their nut sacks... like that hottie at the bar you've been spitting game at all night, finally giving in and going back to your place. She takes off her panties and FLOP... 



Lanternslight said:


> I read that you get "nanners" when buds are coming up to be ripe and that's it's nothing to worry about.


I checked all the plants trichomes today and most are still clear and cloudy. I found one bud on one cheese girl with some amber, but very few. These girls do not want to finish!



ru4r34l said:


> This happens with all monoecious plants in nature and is so cool, pick them off and harvest next week on schedule. At this stage you will most likely get no seeds but if you do hope and pray they are viable.
> 
> regards,


They are on my master kush plants, so I'm not too upset about it. It still sucks but it's not my cheese or skunk girls so I'm thankful for that. I'm still planning to harvest by next weekend but my friend still says two more weeks. He goes for that hard hitting couch lock shit and that's not what I want so it will most likely be next weekend. We'll see what happens!


I'm still debating on hitting them with the reverse tomorrow. It's a foliar spray ONLY and with it being so close to harvest I'm wondering it that will effect taste. Time to do some more reading!

Thanks for all the input everyone!!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 29, 2011)

yea my shit doesnt want to finish either, annoying.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

So fuckin annoying... I took samples last week Tuesday and got stoned, but still no amber today. One plant had 3 amber trichomes lol wtf!

I looked up my strains and each strain I have is well over their expected indoor flower time. Now you have to keep in mind those are under optimal conditions, something my girls know NOTHING about lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh shit I almost forgot... 

R.I.P. Manny the Mantis!!! You will be missed bro!!!

I was there when he took his last breath... but before he did I asked if he had any final requests. He wanted a hit from my cigarette. That was his last breath..




This song was Manny's favorite so here it is in his memory...

[video=youtube;G1EgjL1ujGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1EgjL1ujGM&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL nice dude! Reminds me we were at the World Expo of Beer a few years back in Frankenmuth and this chick was all about my bro. He made out with her randomly a couple times before dark, she was DTF... She was a gymnast or some shit b/c she was built like a fuckin' linebacker. So after the festival, we head to the bar, she rolls up and starts looking for action and my bro says "there's something I have to know" and straight grabs at her meat curtains. Turned out, he would have been okay but better safe than sorry. Needless to say he didn't close the deal and I don't think he was too broken up about it lol. 

Don't worry man, its all coming down soon and you won't get any seeds. I just remembered the last plant that had that for me was a nice producer of giant nugs, it was the White Widow and the smoke was great. Just take out what you can and you're all good bro! Looking forward to seeing the harvest soon!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

HHAHAHAHAH.. THAT IS HYSTERICAL..WHAT YOU SAID.. A FUKIN TRANSEXUAL ... WORSE NIGHTMARE. HAS THAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOU BEFORE? 

_"Yea we're guessing it was exactly what you said, genetics from feminized seeds. It just sucks cause I worked my ass off on these girls then at the last minute they're gonna plop out their nut sacks... like that hottie at the bar you've been spitting game at all night, finally giving in and going back to your place. She takes off her panties and FLOP...




"
_
BUT SOOOO SORRY DUBZY
YOU STILL GOTTA KILLA HARVEST GOING .. PEACE BRO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

FUCK .. RIP MANNY.. I LOVED YOU ! AND dubzy im kinda upset with you .. a cig for his last toke..? where was the love bro.. ?you couldnt part with a little Cinderella99 for the dude? shame on you!


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 30, 2011)

RIP MANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So Bananas are preseed on f0lowering plants then???? This scares me because i have had the same heat issues Dubz has had....... Well I lit a candle at my Buddha statue for your plants femininity.
I hope everything come out ok man...cheers.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 30, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> LOL nice dude! Reminds me we were at the World Expo of Beer a few years back in Frankenmuth and this chick was all about my bro. He made out with her randomly a couple times before dark, she was DTF... She was a gymnast or some shit b/c she was built like a fuckin' linebacker. So after the festival, we head to the bar, she rolls up and starts looking for action and my bro says "there's something I have to know" and straight grabs at her meat curtains. Turned out, he would have been okay but better safe than sorry. Needless to say he didn't close the deal and I don't think he was too broken up about it lol.
> 
> Don't worry man, its all coming down soon and you won't get any seeds. I just remembered the last plant that had that for me was a nice producer of giant nugs, it was the White Widow and the smoke was great. Just take out what you can and you're all good bro! Looking forward to seeing the harvest soon!


LOL @ your poor brother! It was probably best for him anyway unless he had a 'thing' for football players lol

Not going to worry anymore. I hit them with the DM reverse today... hope it all works out ok.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HHAHAHAHAH.. THAT IS HYSTERICAL..WHAT YOU SAID.. A FUKIN TRANSEXUAL ... WORSE NIGHTMARE. HAS THAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOU BEFORE?
> 
> _"Yea we're guessing it was exactly what you said, genetics from feminized seeds. It just sucks cause I worked my ass off on these girls then at the last minute they're gonna plop out their nut sacks... like that hottie at the bar you've been spitting game at all night, finally giving in and going back to your place. She takes off her panties and FLOP...
> 
> ...


HELL NO. lol that has never happened to me and never will. I'm too damn picky with my women as it is lol If there's the slightest hint of masculinity I'm heading for ze hills haha What's going to make my harvest so good is my cheese and skunk girls. I've had my doubts on the kush for the last 5-6 weeks so it's not a huge disappointment. It still sucks but I won't have any problem smoking it all to myself if need be!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FUCK .. RIP MANNY.. I LOVED YOU ! AND dubzy im kinda upset with you .. a cig for his last toke..? where was the love bro.. ?you couldnt part with a little Cinderella99 for the dude? shame on you!


ahahaha If he would have hit the C99 he would have fucking died anyway! lol This shit is potent as hell. I can't smoke it very often cause it knocks me on my ass. There's still 2 grams left from the 8er I got last week...



Philosophist said:


> RIP MANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So Bananas are preseed on f0lowering plants then???? This scares me because i have had the same heat issues Dubz has had....... Well I lit a candle at my Buddha statue for your plants femininity.
> I hope everything come out ok man...cheers.


I don't think heat played any issue in my plants turning hermie dude. None of my other plants show any signs of this, just the kush. It has to be a genetic thing. Our guess is from feminized seeds so I wouldn't worry if I were you.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 30, 2011)

well the part im SUPER worried about...is my next cycle will be 4 master kush from fem'd seeds lol.
so im now looking at them with suspicion. Ill put them in pink party cups and paint thongs and bewbs on them...make them as feminine as possible.....hopefully they will get the picture that bewbs with balls on the same girls is bad.

B and the V all im interested in lol....


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 30, 2011)

Manny, the first watchman... May many like him follow.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 30, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> well the part im SUPER worried about...is my next cycle will be 4 master kush from fem'd seeds lol.
> so im now looking at them with suspicion. Ill put them in pink party cups and paint thongs and bewbs on them...make them as feminine as possible.....hopefully they will get the picture that bewbs with balls on the same girls is bad.
> 
> B and the V all im interested in lol....


All the more reason for you not to worry bro. Mine were clones, not seeds, so who knows if their mothers were straight vag or not. Your chance of having all females is a lot better than mine was IMHO...

Also keep in mind my plants went thru a move and a complete environment change during week 5 of flower. Keep your girls as stress free as possible and treat them right. Cool idea drawing tits on the cups lol I like it. (Trying to think of other ideas which would normally come to mind but this C99 has me so fucking baked right now I can't think of shit. ahaha)


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 30, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Manny, the first watchman... May many like him follow.


I'm contemplating whether to get another Manny or not. He was the shit but he wasn't needed. He will need to be feed ladybugs and I'm not sure I want all those things crawling on my plants. If I get bugs then a Manny will be option #1.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

hows things dubbz...


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 31, 2011)

I say get another Manny. he was bad ass.. Im gonna get me onw once my room is more sealed. My cats would make quick work of him if they saw him lurking about. They are straight Bugs Mercs.....

MORNING


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 31, 2011)

I would be more worried about my cat eating my plants lol 

About to go over and check on my girls. I'm still planning a weekend chop down so hopefully all goes well this week!


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 31, 2011)

Bro...Go to the store and buy some cat grass seeds and grow it. Your cat will love it.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 31, 2011)

cat nip?????


----------



## steeZz (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea, you can grow this shit that comes in a package its cat grass.
I saw that at the hydro-store, gonna pick some up when I move into a house.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 31, 2011)

I know this may seem odd but cat nip doesn't do a whole lot for my cat. She just looks at it, smells it and walks away. I've gone through two different brands and gave up. 

The thing I will attempt to grow along side my next mj grow is a pineapple. Not sure why but the thought of a 12 month pineapple grow is highly intriguing.


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 31, 2011)

naaa its not catnip its grass that your cat eats to satisfy its need for greens good shit


----------



## steeZz (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea, like how your cat or dog eats grass you know? same concept.
My cats nibble on these bamboo plants I have around the house, can't wait to grow this stuff and let them munch on that.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

It helps to clear out your intestinal tract. Damn the shit you learn at cooking school haha. It's like how they used to serve salad at the end of the meal, called it ruffage. It pushes through your stomach and intestines helping clean out all the gunk built up in there.

Or putting parsley (oor whatever herb) when you finish grinding meat for sausage to get all the rest of the meat crap outta there.


----------



## gfd (Sep 1, 2011)

nice job!

Were you happy with your yield?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't harvested yet, but it will be very soon. If not this weekend then maybe the following weekend. Amber trichomes are starting to show their pretty little heads. 

Here are some pics from just now. 



They seem to be the same size they were when I moved them over 3 weeks ago so I'd have to say I don't like the lighting in their new tent. My next grow will be HPS only all thru flower. There is one bare 1000w hps bulb in there now but it's only been there a little less than a week. It burned a little spot on one of my cheese girls (in one of the pics in the middle you can see the brown spot). If these plants were in my house things would be so much different. They're not getting the care they need right now but there's nothing I can do about it not being in the same house as them. Nobody cares about them as much as I do and that's a sad fact I'm trying to deal with...


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 1, 2011)

fucking gorgeous man


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, my girl is about 4ft tall and in her first week of flowering. i have 2 100w cfl on her side and i jus recentley switch this 85w plant light for 2 75w floresents. was that a move for the better or worse


----------



## mugan (Sep 1, 2011)

nice DUBBZ! they look great


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I know this may seem odd but cat nip doesn't do a whole lot for my cat. She just looks at it, smells it and walks away. I've gone through two different brands and gave up.
> 
> The thing I will attempt to grow along side my next mj grow is a pineapple. Not sure why but the thought of a 12 month pineapple grow is highly intriguing.


Cats don't like catnip. They like marijuana like us. My cat chews on my plants like salad but won't touch the catnip...


----------



## mugan (Sep 1, 2011)

my cat just drops my plants


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

My friends cat ate one of his clones and I was a bit skeptical after he told me. I brought a leaf upstairs for my cat and she ended up eating it so I am now a firm believer that cats love eating MJ plants


----------



## mugan (Sep 1, 2011)

.. i have to try this.... maybe i can make him eat my leaves after trimming .. hahaha


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 1, 2011)

amazing looking plants!!!! simply hard work paying off


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck man that shit depresses me.
I know they would of blown up so much more under those 2 1000x lights.
And you being with them would of made a big difference aswell.

You made it, and they look good. stick to the brighter side of things.
Next run we will take over the world....I mean grow danker herb.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 2, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Fuck man that shit depresses me.
> I know they would of blown up so much more under those 2 1000x lights.
> And you being with them would of made a big difference aswell.
> 
> ...


Oh hell yea they would have, remember I supercropped quite a bit. That definitely effected the size of my main kolas, but it plumped up all the other buds that wouldn't normal grow anything special. I guess for what I did to the plants I can't be too upset. These plants have been thru hell lol Me having a harvest at all is amazing and I'm thankful.

But enough of that shit. Let's plot that takeover!


----------



## mugan (Sep 2, 2011)

am .. takeover?? i want in!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

You cant take over! What! Cant be taken over!
ROFL


----------



## mugan (Sep 2, 2011)

!! WARNING !! stoner convo ....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 2, 2011)

So today I looked at all my kush girls and I think that dutch masters reverse really kicked some ass. I went from seeing bananas everywhere to now having to search for them. It's been two days since I hit them with it and I'd have to say I'm pleased with the results!


----------



## mugan (Sep 2, 2011)

a great win for Mr DUBBZ good job bro


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 2, 2011)

On that home stretch. Get ready to dry and cure them bastards.

Glad to be along for this ride. It has definitely been helping me.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 2, 2011)

Im happy your Master Kushs are getting well again, glad to hear it. pic?


----------



## mugan (Sep 2, 2011)

me too dubbz the ride waz grt, ever since you had chappel as ya avy  ahahah and lost your bike for your plants


----------



## kether noir (Sep 2, 2011)

93
i am glad that the reverse helped. congrats.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas. If you ever see nanners give that DM's stuff a try.
The home stretch is right... it's been one hell of a ride too. You guys have all been such a huge help to me as well. 
The biggest things I've learned are that your soil is the key to a healthy plant and don't overkill with cal/mag lol
My only hopes are that I chop at the right time, dry and cure them properly and afford to get into a rental house to start over again.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh yea and out of the three samples I took today the master kush was my favorite!! LOL go figure...


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 3, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Oh yea and out of the three samples I took today the master kush was my favorite!! LOL go figure...


I've got 4 master kush on the go after a smoke of it in amsterdam, very nice!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 3, 2011)

Specialboy said:


> I've got 4 master kush on the go after a smoke of it in amsterdam, very nice!


Ya i just planted 4 MK seedlings few weeks back, im super excited.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got nanners on my hashberry at week 6 ant chopped then thinking I got them out soon enough
to not danger the rest,  well I was rong! all the ones next to it have early stages of seeding
doing a quick flush then chop! does this DM shit realy work cause I love that hashberry!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)

I sprayed my girls on Tuesday cuz nanners were everywhere. On Thursday I had to search for them. There's still a few left but it greatly reduced the amount of them. That was week 8 of flower too... you tell me lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I sprayed my girls on Tuesday cuz nanners were everywhere. On Thursday I had to search for them. There's still a few left but it greatly reduced the amount of them. That was week 8 of flower too... you tell me lol


sounds like it works il have to try it next time I run the hashberry


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll tell you I was a bit skeptical about the stuff at first but I'm impressed with the turn out. Its something I would use again, just hope I don't have to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

yah me niether but dam I love that hashberry


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

alrite dubbz.....any new updates comin


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Most likely tomorrow. I've had my son all weekend so I haven't been over to visit the girls much.

Yesterday I had the chance of looking at more trichomes. The blue cheese have more and more amber showing. I'm thinking a chop might take place tomorrow but if not i'll wait until Thursday. I'm in a hurry but I'm not in a hurry... if that makes sense lol

Its been tough taking pics over there with the bare hps running. If I go over there today I'll try to grab a few pics or a quick vid


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

no probs mate the new updates on my thread couple of pages from last page mate 16 days flower and frosty


----------



## mugan (Sep 4, 2011)

when are you planing to cut them down ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright so here's an update... 

The kush girls still have a week to go since I still see clear tric's here and there. Most of the others are cloudy with a few amber, not enough to chop yet. The cheese girls look like they might be ready first. Most if not all tric's are cloudy and amber, more cloudy than anything. These girls might go in the next few days. The skunk girls I'm not going to harvest until the end so whenever the kush and cheese girls are done, the skunk girls will get the chop.

Here's a vid I took a few hours ago:
[video=youtube;2GcJ12hC-nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GcJ12hC-nM[/video]

Here's some shots of the girls without the hps bulb on also. They are in no order but if you've paid any attention to my grow you should be able to tell which plants are which.






























































My Fried Cheese!!!  Ah well this one will be mine to smoke right away lol













































































Sorry the pics aren't in any order but I'm typing this update in a hurry. I'm helping my son with his summer homework and updating my journal at the same time LOL


----------



## kether noir (Sep 4, 2011)

93

very nice... beautiful buds and plants. well done.


93 93/93


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

The cheese look good .. prob could cut now .. or give em a few more days.. the others need atleast another week in my opinion .. they will be good now .. but bettter later 

Looks like all in all .. things worked out pretty good compared to when I first checked your journal and you werent even sure if you were gonna get to finish flowering these girls ...  Gotta be happy right now .. and excited for the next grow ya ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

excellent dubbz mate excellent


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

very very nice bro almost done


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice video and compliments to the grow room design.






Your Lemon Skunk looks great and just like mine  yummy, yummy. Those pictures are beautiful.

I am hoping my plants will hold out unit the Monday or Tuesday after the September 17th weekend, the trichromes are still mostly clear and some cloudy so I think they will be nice and cloudy/amber by that weekend.

I am going to try an O2 deprivation technique I read about, I will post more on my journal.

regards,


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 4, 2011)

So fricken beauteous man...for real, those master kush make my heart skip a beat. they ALL look gorgeous. cant wait to see it all laid out dry and ready to blaze. 

/high5


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Many thanks to you guys! Thanks for following as long as you have. 

Well I decided to chop off the fried cheese bud that got burnt by my bare hps bulb lol. I tried my hand at trimming too, which I can tell is going to need some work lol Here's the bud!

















The lighting in the basement isn't that great so it does no justice to this bud! Wet weight it weighed in at 20.7 grams, so I guess that it might be close to 7 when dry? There are still about 6-7 buds that same size on each of the 4 cheese girls, not including all the other buds. I might actually pull 2oz's off these girls...


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks tasty!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

I 2nd that !!......................


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you might get like 3-4 off of them, just saying.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Dude if I get 3-4 zips of each, I'm coming to Cali lol


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 4, 2011)

Lookin good dude. Those are some great looking buds too. Should be killer after a cure.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 4, 2011)

Go to Colorado, its better than cali


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Colorado gets snow, that's way too much like Michigan for me. I need palm trees and earthquakes.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Go to Colorado, its better than cali



maybe to people who live in colorado.
but to everyone else in the world, cali is better.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 4, 2011)

I just wanna say.... I love you. <3


----------



## mugan (Sep 5, 2011)

sup DUbbz how are the ladies


----------



## HiImNick (Sep 5, 2011)

steeZz said:


> maybe to people who live in colorado.
> but to everyone else in the world, cali is better.


Couldn't have said it better myself, good sir.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 5, 2011)

ya i have alwasy wanted to live in Cali, but its to expensive....plus teh women are too fine, id spend all my time trying to scam ass. The gorilla bitches in colo dont distract me from my goal as badly LOLZ


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 5, 2011)

The chop planned for today is being put on hold until tomorrow. My best friend is about to be a daddy for the first time so I'm headed to the hospital for a few hours. By the time I get back it may be too late to start chopping but we'll see.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 5, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> The chop planned for today is being put on hold until tomorrow. My best friend is about to be a daddy for the first time so I'm headed to the hospital for a few hours. By the time I get back it may be too late to start chopping but we'll see.


Congrats to your friend!


But psh just stay up, chop a few down  I dont wnana wait until tomorrow to hear about your chopping experience!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got home from checking on my girls... its so depressing knowing my friend could give a fuck less about my plants. This a/c unit took 3 weeks to install,. Now that its installed its not even running and he's not home. It was well over 90F in the tent... and my girls were ALL slumped over. I can't wait to do this all on my own again so I can give them the TLC they deserve. Im kinda pissed off so I decided to wait until tomorrow to do some chopping.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that bro !


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 5, 2011)

What can ya do... It will all be over with soon. Its been tough keeping my mouth closed but I can't really say shit...


----------



## alotaball (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel you bro.. you hands are kinda tied .... Pulling for ya to have a kick ass home and setup here in the near future bro


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 5, 2011)

damn mna that sucks.... some friends seem like its such a hassle to be nice at all....friendship shouldn't be a burden ><

I am sure they are alright, they are tough girls, strong and hardy.......like old Kazakhstan farm girl. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2011)

Howz the fried mozzeralla sticks Dubzy? yummy. ive got the munchies and could go for some of your fried cheese. lol..YOur garden is so amazing. You did such a masterful job LST and HST your girls they look like have been scrogged. Your video and photos were wonderful. 
The Lemon Skunk is the super skinny sativa leaves, right? haha, that lemon skunk has so much personality, just like you. I thought i saw Manny's ghost hiding in those curly sativa leaves. ARe you smoking any of your quick dried buds yet? 
i cant wait to see your drying room pictures and all those huge colas hangin stripped and ready to be schmoked up! I hope you thouroughly enjoy your big harvest. Take your time, listen to a lot of good music, smoke a lot of good herb, take tons of pictures, keep good ergonomics and have fun no matter how overwhelming it might sometimes feel. 
congratulations dubzy.. awesome gardening. what a trip it has been..take it easy.... DAT


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 5, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I feel you bro.. you hands are kinda tied .... Pulling for ya to have a kick ass home and setup here in the near future bro


Much appreciated bro. 



Philosophist said:


> damn mna that sucks.... some friends seem like its such a hassle to be nice at all....friendship shouldn't be a burden ><
> 
> I am sure they are alright, they are tough girls, strong and hardy.......like old Kazakhstan farm girl. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice...


[video=youtube;4CzocBkrWpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CzocBkrWpA[/video]



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Howz the fried mozzeralla sticks Dubzy? yummy. ive got the munchies and could go for some of your fried cheese. lol..YOur garden is so amazing. You did such a masterful job LST and HST your girls they look like have been scrogged. Your video and photos were wonderful.
> The Lemon Skunk is the super skinny sativa leaves, right? haha, that lemon skunk has so much personality, just like you. I thought i saw Manny's ghost hiding in those curly sativa leaves. ARe you smoking any of your quick dried buds yet?
> i cant wait to see your drying room pictures and all those huge colas hangin stripped and ready to be schmoked up! I hope you thouroughly enjoy your big harvest. Take your time, listen to a lot of good music, smoke a lot of good herb, take tons of pictures, keep good ergonomics and have fun no matter how overwhelming it might sometimes feel.
> congratulations dubzy.. awesome gardening. what a trip it has been..take it easy.... DAT


Thanks dAt  The fried cheese is hanging up to dry. I ended up cutting the burnt-ness off of it but it wasn't a huge loss. Just looking forward to jarring it up to get this cure on the way. Yes, the LS is the one with skinny sativa leaves. They are also covered in more trichomes than the others but the pictures don't show it real well. Looking through the loupe you can see the giant clusters of tric's... it looks like a field of cloudy mushrooms lol Sooooo mouth watering, even though they won't be producing a big yield.

I smoked a small sample of each strain and my favorite was the master kush believe it or not. Hopefully there isn't many seeds but even if there is i may just keep that strain for myself. We'll see how everything else goes! I will do my best to enjoy the rest of the harvesting process. Thanks for the good vibes DaT


----------



## Dr High (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful sativa man, im subbed. 

Doc


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 6, 2011)

SOO glad that master kush is tasty....when you can take a pics of ALL teh buds side my side... anyday now right?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> SOO glad that master kush is tasty....when you can take a pics of ALL teh buds side my side... anyday now right?


Pretty soon! Which leads me to the next post below............. CHOP!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;rpEgQ3b_Ug0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpEgQ3b_Ug0[/video]


I started chopping and trimming at 10am this morning and just stopped at 4:30pm. I didn't make a fucking dent!!!

Here's the plant I started chopping buds off, and there is plenty left on this girl!













Here's some of the first girl hanging up to dry:

















After 6 hours that's all I got done. My neck is killing me!!! Tomorrow I'll do some more from the cheese girls. This trimming will give the other plants time to ripen up a bit so I'm definitely in no hurry at this point.

All in all I think my harvest may be more than expected. All that shit up there is from ONE of my cheese girls and she still has a ways to go... then 3 more cheese girls, 4 more master kush and 4 lemon skunk. It's gonna be a busy ass week, weekend and following week for sure.

I got a nice chunk of blonde finger hash I plan to smoke after dinner...can't wait!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 6, 2011)

SUPER hapy for you man.....HAPPY HARVEST DUBZZZOORR


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice bud bro +rep


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 6, 2011)

Holy fuck man. My headz jus asploded. Nutz ....I would cry if my girls came out like that. Great job Sir.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

Bumping my thread with a song from one of my favorite bands of all time... 

[video=youtube;5vBGOrI6yBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 6, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.*

simply spectacular. bravo.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Sep 6, 2011)

Followed your sig from HR's grow, and I have your awesomeness blasting my pupils! +rep man. +rep indeed!


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful first grow DUBZ.... I just got done reading your entire thread - but I made it just in time for harvest.... I do have a couple of questions for you - are you mixing the two different soils.... or did you have some girls in the fox farm, and others in the second soil? Also - are you using hygrozyme by chance....I ask because you were complaining about how they didn't want to finish - and hygrozyme tends to prolong flowering.... just asking... and lastly - butter or olive oil gets rid of the sticky - I know you don't want olive oil on your hands (I don't either-..... but) .... if you follow it up with dawn dish soap your hands will be soft and clean! 

Great job! you should be proud!

Kiki


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow Dubbz0r That's impressive! 6 hours a plant... where is Edward Scissorhands when you need him? Can you do a similar shot of the Kush when you get round to it, thanks man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice dubb congrats


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

I can see the frost even with that shitty camera! lol those look magnificent Dubbz, enjoy the fruits.

"One two free fo ^FIIIIIIFF^"

lol love that skit.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is a song for your harvest, i think you like GOOD hip hop... Its Aesop Rock, and he is sick as fuck.

[video=youtube;M_hGZ4IzP-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hGZ4IzP-Y[/video]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.*
> 
> simply spectacular. bravo.


Thanks kitty!! 



LD25Delta9 said:


> Followed your sig from HR's grow, and I have your awesomeness blasting my pupils! +rep man. +rep indeed!


Much thanks! +rep back at ya



Kiki007 said:


> Beautiful first grow DUBZ.... I just got done reading your entire thread - but I made it just in time for harvest.... I do have a couple of questions for you - are you mixing the two different soils.... or did you have some girls in the fox farm, and others in the second soil? Also - are you using hygrozyme by chance....I ask because you were complaining about how they didn't want to finish - and hygrozyme tends to prolong flowering.... just asking... and lastly - butter or olive oil gets rid of the sticky - I know you don't want olive oil on your hands (I don't either-..... but) .... if you follow it up with dawn dish soap your hands will be soft and clean!
> 
> Great job! you should be proud!
> 
> Kiki


Thanks Kiki! Yes, I mixed the two soils equally with about 20% worm castings, but never again will I use the FFOF. I had gnats from hell and I'm 99.9999% sure it came from the FF. I also used the Hygrozyme about 2-3 weeks ago but it was only once. My girls went from one house to another house in the middle of week 5-6 of flower. The move could have stressed them some and slowed them down, along with everything else I did wrong lol 

I did use olive oil to clean my hands followed up with some orange scented palmolive dish soap  It worked awesome. 



Specialboy said:


> Wow Dubbz0r That's impressive! 6 hours a plant... where is Edward Scissorhands when you need him? Can you do a similar shot of the Kush when you get round to it, thanks man


Thanks man! Yea I don't plan on chopping the kush girls for a few more days but when I do you can bet there will be pics. If you see Edward, send him over. I was supposed to be trimming right now but I'm off to a late start from my neck bothering me lol



hellraizer30 said:


> Very nice dubb congrats


Thanks HR 



Shwagbag said:


> I can see the frost even with that shitty camera! lol those look magnificent Dubbz, enjoy the fruits.
> 
> "One two free fo ^FIIIIIIFF^"
> 
> lol love that skit.


ahahahah my camera ain't that bad man! Is it? Hey at least mine takes videos that I can upload! Oh snap!



Philosophist said:


> Here is a song for your harvest, i think you like GOOD hip hop... Its Aesop Rock, and he is sick as fuck.
> 
> [video=youtube;M_hGZ4IzP-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hGZ4IzP-Y[/video]


Never heard of him. He's pretty good. Check this dude out.

[video=youtube;XSbZidsgMfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess I did bust your balls for a vid didn't I? lol....


----------



## alotaball (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow bro I hope you can get those cheese genetics again .. thats insane ... thats a bill paying strain right there .. Speechless!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.*
> 
> simply spectacular. bravo.


ditto

Again, Congratuations, what an amazing harvest and HUGE yield you have gotten!
sorry to hear about your neck pain. Try to trim in different positions. Try postioning yourself properly with a straight back and relaxed neck..looking foward. Bring your elbows up to rest somehow while you trim at more eye level.. how about lying down on your back and trimming that way.hmmm. i havent tried that one before.. Sometimes i just sit cross legged infront of my plant and start trimming while its still in the pot, getting as much leafage off as i can.. which reminds me to ask.. your saving all your leaves right? Your doing wonderfully dubz. Keep us posted as this harvest unwinds. take it easy DAT


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I guess I did bust your balls for a vid didn't I? lol....


Yea just a little lol You called me a slacker! I think you also created a monster cuz I been taking videos of everything lately ahaha



alotaball said:


> Wow bro I hope you can get those cheese genetics again .. thats insane ... thats a bill paying strain right there .. Speechless!
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.


Dude... tell me about it. Another 4 1/2 hours today and all I got done was the rest of the first plant. My harvest is already looking like more than I imagined. 












There were a few bigger buds that I had already hung up before I took the pics. Tomorrow I'll start on cheese girl #2. I may even go back today pull it out of the dark and start chopping but we'll see. My son will be over til later tonight so I may not get around to it. Ah well, more time to ripen up!

Oh btw I used regular vegetable oil on my hands and it works just as good as olive oil, without the smell.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ditto
> 
> Again, Congratuations, what an amazing harvest and HUGE yield you have gotten!
> sorry to hear about your neck pain. Try to trim in different positions. Try postioning yourself properly with a straight back and relaxed neck..looking foward. Bring your elbows up to rest somehow while you trim at more eye level.. how about lying down on your back and trimming that way.hmmm. i havent tried that one before.. Sometimes i just sit cross legged infront of my plant and start trimming while its still in the pot, getting as much leafage off as i can.. which reminds me to ask.. your saving all your leaves right? Your doing wonderfully dubz. Keep us posted as this harvest unwinds. take it easy DAT


Thanks DAT! The neck pain wasn't so bad today, but then again I smoked a little of the finger hash I had from yesterday lol I had the tunes jamming and even did a little head banging (real great for the neck!). I sat in the same position but I wasn't as hunched over. Laying on the floor is a no-go over there. There's not much room for it in the basement, upstairs isn't an option. You bet your ass I'm saving my leaves! I have a big ass bag of them already and they are covered in trichomes. The hard part about those is figuring out what I want to do with them. These cheese girls have a TON of leaves...

I will definitely keep you all posted! Thanks for staying tuned!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2011)

[youtube]iatjMEp3bxw[/youtube]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

I like that one DAT. Check this one out with Daron (guitarist) from S.O.A.D.

[video=youtube;kMpXZ6lHSbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMpXZ6lHSbI[/video]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;X0IV_ZB9CDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0IV_ZB9CDs[/video]


----------



## alotaball (Sep 7, 2011)

I use the water less hand sanitizers for my hands .. the alcohol in it seems to break it down .... and it smells good and makes your hands soft  lol.. I just get a big ass bottle from the 99 cent store lol and use liberally .. never tried the oil thing...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

We have that stuff here too. Never thought of trying it. I kept hearing about olive oil so I tried that yesterday and it worked, but like I think you said, it stank! Today I used crisco oil followed up with the dish soap and it rocked.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 7, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea just a little lol You called me a slacker! I think you also created a monster cuz I been taking videos of everything lately ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so wat was the size of the plant u jus pulled


----------



## alotaball (Sep 7, 2011)

crisco doesnt sound too bad since it comes off real easy with dawn or dish soap hmmm


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn , All that weed i bet your on a boat son!!!

[video]http://youtu.be/k8F3UE9qFsg[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

Bleedmaize said:


> Damn , All that weed i bet your on a boat son!!!
> 
> [video]http://youtu.be/k8F3UE9qFsg[/video]


From Bleedmaize - Here is the undedited version 

[video=youtube;R7yfISlGLNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU[/video]


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

Good looking out cuz!!


----------



## mugan (Sep 7, 2011)

dubbz hows it to be rollin in green (bud ocorse )  nice budz!


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

Mugan , Is that avatar Pic You Bro? If Is that is Def Pic of the year!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey dubb swing by page 109 of my thread check out the 10 foot mother


----------



## mugan (Sep 7, 2011)

> *Mugan , Is that avatar Pic You Bro? If Is that is Def Pic of the year!*


haha no man am African.. read tha loca 

thats KC a famous breeder, you can find his seeds on some seed banks


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> so wat was the size of the plant u jus pulled


Check out page 90. You can get an idea of how big she was. Not very tall but sorta bushy. I have pics all over this journal too if you feel like digging a bit. I have 3 more of those blue cheese plants. Tomorrow I start chopping #2 of 4



alotaball said:


> crisco doesnt sound too bad since it comes off real easy with dawn or dish soap hmmm


Yea man fuck olive oil. The shit is expensive and smells like shit lol



mugan said:


> dubbz hows it to be rollin in green (bud ocorse )  nice budz!


I can't answer that yet bro! Once my shit is cured for 30 days+ then I'll tell ya 



hellraizer30 said:


> hey dubb swing by page 109 of my thread check out the 10 foot mother


Will do bro! First gotta post up these pics of something new I got today


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

After seeing how much room one of my girls took up I had to go grip a drying rack. Looks like it's going to work out awesome. Tomorrow I'm gonna hook up my 70pint dehumidifier in the room where the rack is chillin. I brought a box fan over and put it in there today. Gonna make this drying process as smooth as possible.



























Here is what's left of my poor girl...


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

"Slide his cair up and grabs the rolling tray"

Is it a falcon?


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

.........................


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

Sick , I have one just like it. They are a fucking god send. Yours looks a lot better then mine atm lol. Very nice!!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks man. It's made by Sunlight Systems. So far I'm lovin it. I'll be loving it even more when all 6 shelves are full of sweet cheeba cheeba


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

yes DUBBZ - hygrozyme can prolong flowering - and it doesn't take very much at all for certain strains... like super lemon haze...other strains it won't prolong at all. FFOF does attract the fungus gnat - and I actually got bud rot with that soil - because it holds the water way too long - there's a fine line there - as in contrast - the sunshine rain forest doesn't hold the water long enough - so you just really have to find your own program that works for - i used FFOF my first couple cycles - then i became a big girl and graduated to the sunshine advanced!  Anyway - I use olive oil and dawn and it's all good - it beats wearing latex. Peace out - keep up the good work.
Kiki


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

alotaball said:


> crisco doesnt sound too bad since it comes off real easy with dawn or dish soap hmmm


crisco dries out your hands, unlike olive oil.... girls like soft hands!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> yes DUBBZ - hygrozyme can prolong flowering - and it doesn't take very much at all for certain strains... like super lemon haze...other strains it won't prolong at all. FFOF does attract the fungus gnat - and I actually got bud rot with that soil - because it holds the water way too long - there's a fine line there - as in contrast - the sunshine rain forest doesn't hold the water long enough - so you just really have to find your own program that works for - i used FFOF my first couple cycles - then i became a big girl and graduated to the sunshine advanced!  Anyway - I use olive oil and dawn and it's all good - it beats wearing latex. Peace out - keep up the good work.
> Kiki


Thanks Kiki  If I would have known it prolonged flowering I may have held off on using it. Then again they may have needed it, or not... no clue since I'm still learning. It may not have effected them at all. There's no way to ask them so who knows what they're up to lol When do you advise to use the hygrozyme? or would you not use it at all? Just curious. I'm curious about the sunshine advanced too. Gonna have to look it up.

Tomorrow I'm going to check out the roots on the chopped cheese plant. We lifted the entire soil chunk out of the 5gl pot without a problem and the roots on the outside looked good (which surprised me, but then again these were my best plant with least amount of issues). When I chop a master kush I'll be real curious to see if there's any root damage going on. Same goes for my lemon skunks... Either way I'd like to get into some pro-mix soilless for my next grow. The FFOF and HF seemed to stay wet for a long time which I didn't like and I had gnats (still do but I rarely see them). I had some kind of root maggots as well (i think lol). Pics are somewhere within my last 15-20 pages. I still need to see if and what kind of damage those bastards did.



Kiki007 said:


> crisco dries out your hands, unlike olive oil.... girls like soft hands!


Actually cricso is good for dry or chapped skin/lips. My grandma used to make me put it on my lips before going out to play in the snow lol My hands are feeling silky smooth right about now


----------



## alotaball (Sep 7, 2011)

Budrot from damp soil ? that comes from humidity and lack of air movement .. 

Only said something because I would hate for you to change soils and have it happen again ...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't have bud rot, or at least I don't think I did. When I'm done chopping I'll find out how they all look. My humidity and air movement was about the best thing about my entire grow. Big fans moving a lot of air and always keeping the rH under 50% was never an issue. High temps were the biggest thing I had to deal with.

There's still a lot of time to research for my next grow. I'm keeping an open mind about everything, except hydro lol Definitely not ready for that yet


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Budrot from damp soil ? that comes from humidity and lack of air movement ..
> 
> Only said something because I would hate for you to change soils and have it happen again ...


I agree, but when humidity is in a controlled room, with fans.... that was clearly not the problem. My dehumidifier is 2x4 feet (high ticket item) - it's digital, and maintains the exact humidity I want.... 40-60 depending on the strain in flower. I only got my bud rot on my SLH, no other strain.... I believe it was because the soil stayed wet too long between waterings. SLH is a great strain - tastes the best - and will have you pain free almost immediately.... but she is a moody bitch to grow and complains about the littlest things... when I harvest - I always tear my roots apart to see what went on - and her roots were not like the others.... I believe it to be from the soil. But you're right as a rule - humidity and air flow is usually the cause of bud rot.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 8, 2011)

I love SLH .. nice to see that some others enjoy when its grown well.. Lots of people in Socal dont like it .. but it has to be because lots of the sativa's from the clinics are junk and grown poorly ....

I run FFOF most the time myself.. I cut it 1/3 with perlite .. Keeps it pretty even from the bottomo f the pot to the top  .. plus cuts soil cost. 


Im gonna have to check out your grow.. sounds like your a man ( or woman?) with a plan.


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Woman ..... thank u - the perlite is definately making the difference for you in the FFOF.... good job!

Kiki ........... do you know any men named Kiki...? LMAO!


----------



## alotaball (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope dont know a any men named KiKI .. but I know alot of guys on here use girls names .. so .. just clarifying


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> do you know any men named Kiki...? LMAO!


I know one who calls himself Kiki at the weekends... but he don't look anything like your photo


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Woman ..... thank u - the perlite is definately making the difference for you in the FFOF.... good job!
> 
> Kiki ........... do you know any men named Kiki...? LMAO!


I have a buddy nicknamed KeKe, known him since middle school.

I see humidity has been a bitch everywhere . I myself have been cranking up the fans and tuning on the dehumidifier myself.

Hope all is well Dubbz0r


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

Being a basement grower I run my dehum 24/7 in the summer. I set it at about 55% which isn't really ideal for either box but its a happy medium IMO. 

I used to cut my FFOF with perlite also. Now I'm using Super Soil which I don't cut with perlite but I think I am going to start soon, its too damn dense and heavy, I'd like to wick more water and increase feeding more than I am currently. 

Looking for more prOn dubbz! And a smoke report pretty quick here


----------



## steeZz (Sep 8, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Woman ..... thank u - the perlite is definately making the difference for you in the FFOF.... good job!
> 
> Kiki ........... do you know any men named Kiki...? LMAO!


Kiki is a spanish nickname for enrique.

So go to your local fastfood or restaraunt, ask for enrique in the kitchen, and you've met millions of kiki's.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 8, 2011)

How many people ask you if you just said your name was kinky when you told them?
Just wondering.....


-edit, sounded creepy. so I figured elaboration was needed.
my last name is weird as shit and you wouldnt believe the things I've heard.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 8, 2011)

Trimming kicked my ass today... started at 10am and went til 6pm. 2 and 1/2 plants down! Still one and about a half cheese girls are still standing. I will resume again tomorrow but for now here are some shots of the 3rd girl I started chopping down today. 

These pics came out like shit but you get the idea lol




























My work station for the next week or two!












My bag of trimmings is getting full as fuck. Can't wait to make some butter...







Here's a half of a cheese girl lol








I didn't get any shots of my dry rack but I have 2 and 3/4 shelves full. My dehumidifier is in the room doing work so I would imagine by Sunday I can start jarring up some nugs.

I'm dead tired... in need of food, a shower and some rest. I'll check back in with everyone later tonight. Hope everyone is having a kickass day 

Enjoy some new Static X
[video=youtube;UTV9sp8OOAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTV9sp8OOAQ[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

Duuude your girls came out so tight, I love them. Cola crazy son! Dude you have to make some dry ice hash! I just did a run with a paper bag full of trim and popcorn buds and ended up with 131 grams of hash. 36g of it is cooking grade and the rest is good for smoke!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

How do you make it? Hook me up with a link!

The plant in the pic is my second biggest of the cheese. I counted 10 colas lol all about the same size thanks to you bro. Your thread is where I learned to supercrop  Tomorrow I should be able to finish up the cheese girls but we'll see. These bitches have a ton of leaves and I'm not sure I can handle another day like today. Then again I do have a couple vics I could pop to help me out...


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking Tasty my friend.. Good Work.. how many BTU is that ac?


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 9, 2011)

your plants look s so fucking nice man....... well done man super well done^^


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

You can do it! I don't go crazy with those lower buds. When you have a few minutes between trimming browse youtube for dry ice hash videos. Its so simple you're going to pewp your pants.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

DAKUSHMAN 49 said:


> Looking Tasty my friend.. Good Work.. how many BTU is that ac?


14,000 

Its a Haier with auto restart


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 9, 2011)

damn, that looks delicious


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> damn, that looks delicious


Sure does! I'm hoping the addition of Co2 will move me closer to the 10 headed monsters Dubbz is chopping down! lol <drools>


----------



## mugan (Sep 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Trimming kicked my ass today... started at 10am and went til 6pm. 2 and 1/2 plants down! Still one and about a half cheese girls are still standing. I will resume again tomorrow but for now here are some shots of the 3rd girl I started chopping down today.
> 
> These pics came out like shit but you get the idea lol
> 
> ...


those look good (the budzzz)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2011)

looking fan-tast-ic Dubzy! it must be nice to have a table saw to help with the trimming and trunk chop down. lol.. almost done!!! i smoked some of my drowned lemon skunk this morning. The aroma and flavor is fuckin INCREDIBLE!!! even more lemony than my super lemon haze. You are in for a real treat. Peace out . DAT


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 9, 2011)

man..... im so excited for you DubZZy this nugs look BEAUTIFUL!!!!! and that trim would make some great hash or butter.


----------



## Weeman^ (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks great Dubbz0r ! Well done!


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> 14,000
> 
> Its a Haier with auto restart


that's very nice bro i think im going to pick one up does it control the humidity good?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Sure does! I'm hoping the addition of Co2 will move me closer to the 10 headed monsters Dubbz is chopping down! lol <drools>


I ran out of c02 about two weeks ago, but the worst part is my sensor on my c02 controller blew out... Sending it back to Sentinel for repair/replacement along with my MDT-1. Does c02 play that big of a part? I've been running it since day 1 so I have nothing to compare it to. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looking fan-tast-ic Dubzy! it must be nice to have a table saw to help with the trimming and trunk chop down. lol.. almost done!!! i smoked some of my drowned lemon skunk this morning. The aroma and flavor is fuckin INCREDIBLE!!! even more lemony than my super lemon haze. You are in for a real treat. Peace out . DAT


Mmmmmm, I can only imagine! My LS girls are still growing actually. The buds aren't getting huge but they are getting a little bigger. I'm so glad you're enjoying the smoke! You'll be the first to know when mine is ready to be smoked. It is great using this table saw to trim my buds. My neck doesn't hurt as much but my yield dropped by about 80% since this thing rips them to shreds LOL jk jk



Philosophist said:


> man..... im so excited for you DubZZy this nugs look BEAUTIFUL!!!!! and that trim would make some great hash or butter.


Thanks pimpin. I'm gonna have a lot of trim so I might be able to do a few different things with it. Experimenting is fun, especially with weed!



Weeman^ said:


> It looks great Dubbz0r ! Well done!


Thanks Weeman!



DAKUSHMAN 49 said:


> that's very nice bro i think im going to pick one up does it control the humidity good?


Ya know... we run a dehumidifier in the tent but I think the Haier does control humidity too. It's not my a/c unit so I'm not sure of all the details. I just remember my boy saying something about it controlling the temp and humidity. I'll get back to you on that. 

Pics coming up...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

Well after another long ass day of trimming, I'm still not done with these blue cheese plants LOL and this time I had my boy's gf helping me... these things are fuckin crazy thick. Check it out.

Blue Cheese #4 before the chop:





















During the chop!





















There's still about 1/4 of the plant left to trim. It's mostly the little bottom bullshit but I left 1 or 2 colas so I would trim the rest. Some of this bottom shit I want to toss in my trim bag cuz it's a pain in the ass to trim for so little bud! BUT it must be done... The first stuff I trimmed up Tuesday is about ready to go into jars so I may start doing that tonight. 

I'm gonna wait until Monday to start chopping the Master Kush. The harvest shall continue!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

I will tell you in a few months when I can compare my product and yields after Co2. I expect it will make a big difference for me, I will be disappointed otherwise. I ran an analog test a while back and my levels are about 500-600. What did you run yours at? How long did that Co2 last you in that room and what is the size of the new tent again? I saw your original room was 9 x 11. I'm debating a 20 lb or a 50 lb. The 50 lb would be a chore to carry up and down my steps. 

One more thing, whats up with disabling your PM? Quit that shit.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 9, 2011)

How tall are all your plants man?
or like a the average?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I will tell you in a few months when I can compare my product and yields after Co2. I expect it will make a big difference for me, I will be disappointed otherwise. I ran an analog test a while back and my levels are about 500-600. What did you run yours at? How long did that Co2 last you in that room and what is the size of the new tent again? I saw your original room was 9 x 11. I'm debating a 20 lb or a 50 lb. The 50 lb would be a chore to carry up and down my steps.
> 
> One more thing, whats up with disabling your PM? Quit that shit.


Their old room was 9x11 and the new tent is 10x10x7. During veg I barely ran the c02 cuz the ppm's in their room was always in the 7-800's (i was constantly in and out of there so it stayed high lol). Once they went into flower I set it to 1750ppm. Dude I got a brand new 50lb aluminum c02 tank for 200 and some change with free shipping. It costs $27 to have it filled at AirGas. It just ran out about a week ago. It ran out cuz I left it on and forgot about it haha Came back a few hours later and the fucker was empty, whoops...



lakew00d said:


> How tall are all your plants man?
> or like a the average?


They were all about 2 feet tall. I vegged them under a 1000w MH. The first week was 24 hours then the next 2 weeks I went 18/6. 3 weeks veg with lots of LST and SC then flipped them to flower.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

The top shelf on my drying rack is all jarred up.







That left room to lay out my trimmings.







This is the rack currently.







Top shelf is all trimmings from the blue cheese. The next 3 shelves are all blue cheese. Tomorrow I need to finish up trimming on these girls then I'm taking a few days off before starting on the kush girls... this shit is exhausting.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a heavy yield my friend, but what do I know.
that drying shelf is dope, gotta check those out.
You keeping all your fan leaves aswell? If not, thats a shitload of trim.

looookin dankity.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

Somebody has been very busy. I love nugz.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Their old room was 9x11 and the new tent is 10x10x7. During veg I barely ran the c02 cuz the ppm's in their room was always in the 7-800's (i was constantly in and out of there so it stayed high lol). Once they went into flower I set it to 1750ppm. Dude I got a brand new 50lb aluminum c02 tank for 200 and some change with free shipping. It costs $27 to have it filled at AirGas. It just ran out about a week ago. It ran out cuz I left it on and forgot about it haha Came back a few hours later and the fucker was empty, whoops...
> 
> They were all about 2 feet tall. I vegged them under a 1000w MH. The first week was 24 hours then the next 2 weeks I went 18/6. 3 weeks veg with lots of LST and SC then flipped them to flower.


The dude at the gas store told me they weight 170! Fuck carrying that up and down my steps lol. I think I will get a pair of 20 or 25 lb or something. I grow in tents inside of a room that is sealed, unfortunately my vegging plants will get the co2 also.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 10, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Looks like a heavy yield my friend, but what do I know.
> that drying shelf is dope, gotta check those out.
> You keeping all your fan leaves aswell? If not, thats a shitload of trim.
> 
> looookin dankity.


Yea man I agree. So far it's looking like a nice yield from these girls. 
This dry rack is awesome and a must have IMO. They make smaller ones and even bigger ones. This one cost me 50 bucks and was worth every cent.
I'm not keeping all leaves, just the ones with trichomes on them. Little shit ones or big ones with nothing on them I toss in a box. Any leaves with sticky icky on them went into a paper bag and are now laid out on the dry rack.

Thanks bro. Looking forward to checking out that trimmed up NL of yours. I almost grabbed 4 clones of NL when I was picking out my girls but I passed and got the master kush. *kicks self in the ass*



Shwagbag said:


> Somebody has been very busy. I love nugz.


and you know this! MAN!


----------



## Dr High (Sep 10, 2011)

I love your drying 'baskets' i'll call them. Drying hamper basket, does it make your buds flat drying like this or what? Good looking stuff DUBBZ, congrats. How long you going to dry them out? Peace out.

Doc


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 10, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> The dude at the gas store told me they weight 170! Fuck carrying that up and down my steps lol. I think I will get a pair of 20 or 25 lb or something. I grow in tents inside of a room that is sealed, unfortunately my vegging plants will get the co2 also.


I didn't think it was that heavy but I didn't weigh the thing. Its heavy as fuck but I was able to manage...and I'm not a very big dude


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 10, 2011)

Dr High said:


> I love your drying 'baskets' i'll call them. Drying hamper basket, does it make your buds flat drying like this or what? Good looking stuff DUBBZ, congrats. How long you going to dry them out? Peace out.
> 
> Doc


Yea ya know it does dry them a little flat but that doesn't mean shit to me. If someone is gonna complain about a flat side on a dank nug they can kiss my ass lol So far its looking like 4 days on the rack then into jars. Thanks Doc


----------



## rzza (Sep 10, 2011)

sick journal bro


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry to drop out in the last section of your grow, hope everything finished alright!
The buds look amazing, my bagseed grow honestly pooped out on me, but I've since set up a 160w CFL grow with a beautiful Lemon Skunk girl.
She's got pink hairs too!

When are you planning on starting another project?


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 10, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea ya know it does dry them a little flat but that doesn't mean shit to me. If someone is gonna complain about a flat side on a dank nug they can kiss my ass lol So far its looking like 4 days on the rack then into jars. Thanks Doc


That's what I like to hear, 4 days then into jars. What are your humidity and temperature numbers in your drying room?

regards,


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea ya know it does dry them a little flat but that doesn't mean shit to me. If someone is gonna complain about a flat side on a dank nug they can kiss my ass lol So far its looking like 4 days on the rack then into jars. Thanks Doc


Just tell them right off, ok dude these cheese buds are flat on one side but you need to where sunglasses if you want to look at them with the lights on. No problems lol.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> That's what I like to hear, 4 days then into jars. What are your humidity and temperature numbers in your drying room?
> 
> regards,


The dehumidifier is set to 50%. It's not going to be accurate though because we got a shit ton of rain the last few days and the basement is leaking like a bitch. It's probably just above 80 in there too, which I'm not thrilled about. I wish it wasn't drying so fast... but there is literally nothing I can do since it's not in my house.



Shwagbag said:


> Just tell them right off, ok dude these cheese buds are flat on one side but you need to where sunglasses if you want to look at them with the lights on. No problems lol.


Got your sun glasses handy? Here's a few close ups of the blue cheese just for you Shwag lol




















I chopped off a small bud of the master kush too, just to get an idea of what it would be like. The pic came out like shit but oh well


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 11, 2011)

MK looks good to me^^ i wanna smoke a J of JUST those red hairs..lol.... (can you even do that HAHAH) 

And that cheese..looks hyper green man. Like you grew it in the Fukushima Daiichi Nuke plants and with nothing but teh light from a nuke reactor. not sure i have ever seen green that green before....haha..
You make me feel so much better about having high temps temporaraly.... well done man.


----------



## rzza (Sep 11, 2011)

the red hairs are similar to smoking the trim. they are gross LOL


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

Keep in mind that when this shit dries it will change color a little. The cheese has already turned darker than the pics up there^^


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

They look like they would just ooze resin if you squeezed them lol. Kinda like Rzza's qwubble! I can't wait to see those cured.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't wait either. I'm just hoping they aren't being dried too quick... 4 days isn't long at all.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

I've used bud dryers that run about the same time for drying and had no issues with the cure


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

Alright cool. They just smell really bad right now and it's scary as fuck... I keep reading that it should take a few weeks for a proper dry. The quicker the dry time the less potency.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Alright cool. They just smell really bad right now and it's scary as fuck... I keep reading that it should take a few weeks for a proper dry. The quicker the dry time the less potency.


I wouldn't worry too much. Mine usually take 1 week to dry when hanging before I jar them and if I use the dryer they go about 4-5 days before jarring. Its still dank lol. And by the looks of it if that cheese is a little less potent it might not be a bad thing! ahahah jk


----------



## mugan (Sep 11, 2011)

well maybe you can get one of them dehumidifies, i herd the water you get from them is supper clean


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm running a 70 pint dehumidifier in the drying room


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2011)

Yo Dubzy dude... looking nice and stinky in your room. Your trimming skills are top notch dude. I am very impressed by the paitience you have with your maticulous trimming style. Those nugs look like connosieur quality timmed. I love the drying basket you have as well. Im getting one of those for my next harvest. Im going to get them in different colors.. like pink, blue, purple, yellow and red. They have those at Ikea. Im sorry i wont be around to see the rest of you harvest because i am going on vacation in europe( dam included!!!!!!!!!!!). This has been a wonderful journal and im really glad we became friends. Your alreay looking like a pro and this is just your first grow! Amazing. i know you probelby already know this but had to drop this to you because it is so critically important.....
When you cure your buds please burp them regularly until they are completley dry. You will be amazed at how much moisture they will regain when jarred. I am a bit paraniod myself about t his becasue i lost a half a jar of super lemon haze to mold because i didnt burp her for a month ...later realizing she was never dried well enough.
so take care my friend and i will check back with you when i return! DAT


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yo Dubzy dude... looking nice and stinky in your room. Your trimming skills are top notch dude. I am very impressed by the paitience you have with your maticulous trimming style. Those nugs look like connosieur quality timmed. I love the drying basket you have as well. Im getting one of those for my next harvest. Im going to get them in different colors.. like pink, blue, purple, yellow and red. They have those at Ikea. Im sorry i wont be around to see the rest of you harvest because i am going on vacation in europe( dam included!!!!!!!!!!!). This has been a wonderful journal and im really glad we became friends. Your alreay looking like a pro and this is just your first grow! Amazing. i know you probelby already know this but had to drop this to you because it is so critically important.....
> When you cure your buds please burp them regularly until they are completley dry. You will be amazed at how much moisture they will regain when jarred. I am a bit paraniod myself about t his becasue i lost a half a jar of super lemon haze to mold because i didnt burp her for a month ...later realizing she was never dried well enough.
> so take care my friend and i will check back with you when i return! DAT


Aww Dat... you're gonna miss the lemon skunk chop!! I was planning on starting the master kush chop Monday or Tuesday, then the lemons directly after. That stinks, but I'm sure you will be having a blast in Europe! Be safe and please take lots of pictures! Hit me up when you get back so I can hear all about it  Thank you as always for the kind words. I too am glad we became friends and I look forward to sharing many more grows with each other. Damn that sounds pretty ghey... lol but also I have been burping the jars. Today I burped them for a few hours and oddly enough I can already smell a difference from the way they smelled yesterday. Good shit!! Talk to you later Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Aww Dat... you're gonna miss the lemon skunk chop!! I was planning on starting the master kush chop Monday or Tuesday, then the lemons directly after. That stinks, but I'm sure you will be having a blast in Europe! Be safe and please take lots of pictures! Hit me up when you get back so I can hear all about it  Thank you as always for the kind words. I too am glad we became friends and I look forward to sharing many more grows with each other. Damn that sounds pretty ghey... lol but also I have been burping the jars. Today I burped them for a few hours and oddly enough I can already smell a difference from the way they smelled yesterday. Good shit!! Talk to you later Doc


i know it blows that i will miss the lemon skunk chop! I just burped my jars one last time before i leave.hahha.. My best smellling herb is by far my lemon skunk. In particular my the lemon skunk that i drowned before chop. It smells like candy. lemon candy.. like those little fruity candies... skittles taste like.. its fukin orgasmic smelling..like a powerful sweet fruit candy smell so tasty it will make your eyes roll back into your skull.. hahaha.. i too look forward to sharing some more exiting growing with ya..my next grow is going to be a waterfarm.i cant freakin wait!... later dubbbbbzzzzzzzzy.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

See ya Doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2011)

the smokeless bong BONG!!not BOMB!!! 


[youtube]qv3kztUR2BU[/youtube]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

Embedding disabled by request. Ah fuckin youtube!!

I have to be honest with you... I've never seen the movie 

but I have seen this stoner classic...

[video=youtube;s1rdlkF5udM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1rdlkF5udM[/video]
[video=youtube;iGx_RbGb9CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGx_RbGb9CI&NR=1[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## gfd (Sep 11, 2011)

awesome. thanks for posting this stuff! im about to start up! the quality looks great, can't wait to hear how much u yield total!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 12, 2011)

93

looks great mate. let us know hows she smokes.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks fellas!

So far its looking like 15 zips just from my blue cheese girls alone. I still have a few large buds on the dry rack so it might be close to a cool lb. 

Tomorrow I was going to start chopping my kush girls but I may have to hold off until Wednesday or Thursday. Got some work to do in my folks kitchen but if I get done soon enough I'll start chopping. Either that or I could start my hash project. Decisions decisions lol


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

15 zips of one set off plants..well done man.
you face raped this first grow man ...well done^^


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

lolz Dubbz about to make his patients real happy


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

dubs is a caregiver?? i thought he was just a personal grower....id be a caregiver, but i dont want to be bothered by people all the time lol....im grumpy^^

But my wifey might get a caregivers card and just have me grow it when i get good at it....that would be cool^^

want more pics Dubbz


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

Philo, read the very first post in this journal lol


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL ya i know right....im a dope...lol.

is it a pian in the ass in MIch like it is here in AZ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

Only pain in the ass is the change in the law just before my shit was ready to be off'd... No more patient to patient transfers. If you were a patient and needed meds, you couldn't get them from me anymore. You can only get them from YOUR caregiver, which is lame. What if your caregiver is between harvests and you need meds? Apparently you're going to prison for getting meds from another source. Good call Michigan.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's some random shots from the garden today. They look ready to be chopped. Thursday it will begin.

My kush girls look like shit but what can ya do...
































Lemon skunk will get chopped whenever I'm done with the kush.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

Man im pulling for those MK so hardright now... but those Lemon skunks look fucking gravy man. sugared coated ....like my cereals 
you shoudl come to AZ they got treally good MEd laws here, and its pretty new etc. but i want to move to Alaska or oregon/washington


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 13, 2011)

I like that last pic!! Good job man. I didnt follow for a lot of the grow but Ive read the majority of this journal at this point. Excited to see the final product.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not sure where these kush bitches went wrong but it's really disappointing... They don't look horrible, but they do look pretty bad IMO. They still smell like shit and they have seeds. Not what I was hoping for but if I get stuck smoking it then so be it...

Unfortunately I'm stuck in MI for a while man. If I were to leave I would head for the west coast without a doubt (CA). Some dudes I grew up with moved out there a few years back so I would at least know a few people. In AZ I don't think I would last very long.

EDIT: -----------NEW PICS ON PAGE 101--------------


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh snap seeds??? Did that Reverse not work on them then? im sorry man


----------



## alotaball (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful DuBBZ .. the lemon doesnt look like a huge yielder .. but DAMN TAsty .. Cant wait to here the report on those biatttches!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Oh snap seeds??? Did that Reverse not work on them then? im sorry man


There are still seeds, just not as many as before the reverse. That shit stopped most of them but you have to think, these plants were almost in their 9th week of flower when they were treated with the reverse. It should have been done weeks before that, had I have known...



alotaball said:


> Beautiful DuBBZ .. the lemon doesnt look like a huge yielder .. but DAMN TAsty .. Cant wait to here the report on those biatttches!


Bro this lemon skunk smells like the best thing I've ever smelled... This will end up being my personal smoke for sure. You're right though, I'll be lucky to pull a zip from each plant. The cheese girls produced more than expected so that helped even things out a bit.

On a side note, I roasted a bowl of the blue cheese this morning. It was a tight little nug that was super dry so I figured wth and smoked it. I only got 3 good hits and was blown for a good 2 1/2 hours+ lol I watched Harold and Kumar escape from Guantanamo Bay, took a food break, two smoke breaks and was still baked while I cut the lawn haha I can't wait to smoke the cured stuff... It's going to be nice! I like!


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

dude if you make medibles, you should try and put your canna butter in lemon cake, mine seems to cary the smell into the butter


----------



## alotaball (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats how it goes though dubbz.. the truly special strains.. never yield super heavy .. But yours still looks like a decent yield.. for the quality though .. picture wise.. looks epic.. I hope it smokes the same .. because WOW .. really looks nice... I think you had a good blend .. seems the cheese is GOOD and yielded alot .. the kush will prob be in the middle yield and potency wise ( or would of been if they didnt get stressed) . The lemon looks the lightest.. but sure as fuck the best.. I just wish I could smell it from my computer.. aaa+ bro!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> dude if you make medibles, you should try and put your canna butter in lemon cake, mine seems to cary the smell into the butter


I may only make a small amount of butter. The lemon girls aren't going to give up much for trim, not sure if that's what you're referring to though.



alotaball said:


> Thats how it goes though dubbz.. the truly special strains.. never yield super heavy .. But yours still looks like a decent yield.. for the quality though .. picture wise.. looks epic.. I hope it smokes the same .. because WOW .. really looks nice... I think you had a good blend .. seems the cheese is GOOD and yielded alot .. the kush will prob be in the middle yield and potency wise ( or would of been if they didnt get stressed) . The lemon looks the lightest.. but sure as fuck the best.. I just wish I could smell it from my computer.. aaa+ bro!


Just wish I could keep the cheese and skunk strain around. They would get such a different treatment the second time around. You're right about the kush in the yield department but I think the potency will be there. I have a trimmed nug setting out so I can smoke it lol im hoping for the best. My next grow im gonna be feeding to your schedule so my results should be a lot better. I have a line on some headband clones... I can't wait


----------



## alotaball (Sep 13, 2011)

Im glad the Kush is coming out good even with the stress/genetic probs.. but wow bro .. you fucking tore it up .. seriously .. I wish I could have both of those genetics!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeaaaaah dude, those lemon skunk are even more blinding! Another well done congrats.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Im glad the Kush is coming out good even with the stress/genetic probs.. but wow bro .. you fucking tore it up .. seriously .. I wish I could have both of those genetics!


Just as steeZz said, I couldn't have done it without you bro. If we lived close I would give you what's left of my cheese (I have about 5 small branches left on one plant and I've been watering it) im hoping by boy can get them to root but we'll see... fingers are crossed. Then you could take a few cuttlings from ghe skunk no problem



Shwagbag said:


> Yeaaaaah dude, those lemon skunk are even more blinding! Another well done congrats.


Thanks Shwag. I'll be sure to bring a lemon skunk nug too


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

well since you did this grow real commercial, maybe next time you can take a clone from one of the lemon skunk girls and give it an extra month of veg to super crop and all that good stuff, might get you a little more of your fav bud


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea I would love to take cuts from both the lemon and cheese but not being in my own place that's not likely to happen unless my boy can get some rooted for me. If he does that, unlikely he will, I'd be in bidness fo sho


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 14, 2011)

you need some better Bros Dubbzor........just saying


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Here's some random shots from the garden today. They look ready to be chopped. Thursday it will begin.
> 
> My kush girls look like shit but what can ya do...
> 
> ...


wtf they don't even look that bad man. 
they have gone through like 3+ months of life and are damn near harvest.
I would of cut off all those leaves that look like shit though.
at that point they really aren't doing any good hangin there.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

My boy is smart as fuck but he likes to procrastinate like a mother fucker. He could easily clone these plants. Getting him to actually go thru with it is the problem.

SteeZz, I just cut off a nice cola from a kush girl and you're right, it doesn't look that bad. Let's see if I can post these pics from my droid...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool it posted. I'll post a couple more shots when I get home


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck that SHIT IS FUCKING DANK.
God damn look at all that frost on the nugs, where I quoted your pictures the very last one.
jesus....
See I told you!!! Never judge a book by its cover my friend.

Your plant was just doing a defense mechanism to try to make you think she sucks, this way you leave her alone. lol.
My desert dream had a bunch of the same dried up leaves when I chopped her, and shes my favorite bud I've ever smoked in my entire life.

Fucking depressing, the desert dream of all plants.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 14, 2011)

IM really impressed with the genetics you acquired for ur first grow.. Realllly nice sollllid nugs .. Beautiful bro!


----------



## Hiigh (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Here's some random shots from the garden today. They look ready to be chopped. Thursday it will begin.
> 
> My kush girls look like shit but what can ya do...
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks good.


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

dubbz fo realz thoz is some kik as buds you need to get this guy to clone ya some mo


----------



## kether noir (Sep 14, 2011)

93

they are looking great mate.


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks again fellas. 


I have a question for you guys that have grown a kush strain before... do they normally have a weird smell to them or are they usually super danky smelling? The reason I ask is cause these master kush buds still don't smell all that appealing to me. It smokes good and it gets you baked but damn it smells bad. Maybe I'm just being too fucking picky lol


----------



## alotaball (Sep 14, 2011)

what kinda bad? Ive had some that smell musky .. or piney .. or cheesy .. but never bad.. like rotten... 

Is it a odor you dont prefer .. or is it like a rotting smell?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

It really just smells like a frickin plant LOL... not a bad smell or a good smell. It's hard to describe...


----------



## alotaball (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL maybe it will fade away as it cures.. I know I have had BEAUTIFUL smelling buds smell like grass for a week when curing


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the same smell these girls have been emitting for a while now so I don't think it's going to change that much unfortunately. At least the smoke will be good, although it won't bring me top dollar I can live with that.


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

is the word your looking for skunky ??


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Shit, I wish it was skunky. The skunk smell on weed is my long time favorite so I would recognize that right away. Like I said bro, it smells like a green plant lol there's no other way to describe it. Like take a normal green bush or weed (non-MJ) and cut the stem and that's how it smells lol


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

ohh well smell is only part of it, if its that bad al take it of ya hands


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> This is the same smell these girls have been emitting for a while now so I don't think it's going to change that much unfortunately. At least the smoke will be good, although it won't bring me top dollar I can live with that.


It will change! It gets better and better as they cure longer. After 2-3 weeks you can really tell a huge difference in smell, texture, flavor and smokage. mmmmmm.


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

holy crap, i thought curing only took a week , whats how long i did my first plant for  she smoked ok ... wow 3 weeks


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> holy crap, i thought curing only took a week , whats how long i did my first plant for  she smoked ok ... wow 3 weeks


The longer the better


----------



## gfd (Sep 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> holy crap, i thought curing only took a week , whats how long i did my first plant for  she smoked ok ... wow 3 weeks


can cup winners cure strains 4-6 months sometimes. like wine, longer is better (to a point).


----------



## gfd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea I would love to take cuts from both the lemon and cheese but not being in my own place that's not likely to happen unless my boy can get some rooted for me. If he does that, unlikely he will, I'd be in bidness fo sho


come to cali, we hook u up 

got some Larry OG x blue dream in soil, J-1 n soil, 
XXX hydro, NYCD hydro, 
some tahoe x larry and J-1 x Bannan kush seeds germinating.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea man my shit isn't leaving the jars for at least a full month. 



gfd said:


> come to cali, we hook u up
> 
> got some Larry OG x blue dream in soil, J-1 n soil,
> XXX hydro, NYCD hydro,
> some tahoe x larry and J-1 x Bannan kush seeds germinating.


Tasty... and extremely tempting... but that's a bit out of reach at the moment. If Cali is still here in 5 years then I'll think about it lol


----------



## gfd (Sep 14, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Thats how it goes though dubbz.. *the truly special strains.. never yield super heavy* .. But yours still looks like a decent yield.. for the quality though .. picture wise.. looks epic.. I hope it smokes the same .. because WOW .. really looks nice... I think you had a good blend .. seems the cheese is GOOD and yielded alot .. the kush will prob be in the middle yield and potency wise ( or would of been if they didnt get stressed) . The lemon looks the lightest.. but sure as fuck the best.. I just wish I could smell it from my computer.. aaa+ bro!


Yup, the special of the specials can have odd little nugs... i got some "santa berry" (whatever the fk that is) one time, looked like it was a snow capped red mountain, very white and red, small bally nugs. was instant laughter and light heartedness, like smoking a cloud, no coughing, left nothing behind but light grey ash... it's been my motivation n growing ever since.


----------



## gfd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea man my shit isn't leaving the jars for at least a full month.
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty... and extremely tempting... but that's a bit out of reach at the moment. If Cali is still here in 5 years then I'll think about it lol


minimum month cure = Wisdom!

cali will b here waiting


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

I hear that man. This lemon skunk better be just that. Being a sativa I'm expecting it to be a new favorite of mine. 

I smoked some of the kush tonight... it's hard to give a solid report since it hasn't cured, but the dried cheese nug I smoked got me 'blown'. The kush got me 'high'... hoping for the best after a good cure. I chopped a nug off the lemon skunk today and have it hanging in the dry room. In a couple more days it should be smoke-able.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 14, 2011)

Shit looks pretty damn good to me Dubz. And I know exactly the smell that you're talking about. My NY-47 is giving me that smell when I rub the stalk. My Vanilla Kush though, they had a pungent skunky smell in early veg which transformed into a vanilla coffee smell just before going into flowering. Seemed weird to me.

Nice grow bro.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks man. Yea the smell is just the smell of a plant, strange.

My lemon skunk as clones and thru veg stunk up my entire house like a skunk. Now there is a weak skunk smell with a blast of lemons/citrus.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sub dub im looking into that issue now that im back hit me up in pm


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

thought id share this with you for no reason. i bought a bag of lemon skunk today for a patient of mine (im dry), and i broke a nug in half by its stem ....as soon as the stem snapped a cloud of smoke surrounded my hands. it was mold. then while i was still trying to figure out why a cloud of smoke came out the nug ....a FAT ass bug came running across the weed in attempt to escape. so gross ewww.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 15, 2011)

rzza said:


> thought id share this with you for no reason. i bought a bag of lemon skunk today for a patient of mine (im dry), and i broke a nug in half by its stem ....as soon as the stem snapped a cloud of smoke surrounded my hands. it was mold. then while i was still trying to figure out why a cloud of smoke came out the nug ....a FAT ass bug came running across the weed in attempt to escape. so gross ewww.


GrOdie dude, take that shit back! I got some moldy Buddha a while back from a friend. After that I learned that I really need to inspect shit before I do trades or buy anything. Too many people out there that need dehumidifiers or don't dry their shit properly. PUKE


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 15, 2011)

eeeewwwwww.....

that reminds me of the time i was halfway done eating a really ripe peach and an _earwig_ came crawling out the seed (you know how sometimes it's cracked inside?).... turned me off peaches for YEARS....


----------



## rzza (Sep 15, 2011)

ewww .


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> eeeewwwwww.....
> 
> that reminds me of the time i was halfway done eating a really ripe peach and an _earwig_ came crawling out the seed (you know how sometimes it's cracked inside?).... turned me off peaches for YEARS....


Lol ya me too thanks to you! No more peaches ahahaha.


----------



## mugan (Sep 15, 2011)

thatz messed up, where the fuck you go, .. ghetto or trailer park  AHahahhaa


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 15, 2011)

Bummer news about the peach...... Don't think it will change the fact that I can and will eat a peach for hours


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 15, 2011)

Luckily there is a city nearby called Romeo. They have the best fuggin peaches in the state. They also have the annual Peach Festival which is a blast. I was dating, well not really dating...more like just banging this farmers wife and she would bring me bags of freshly picked peaches, apples, strawberries and cherries. So good... I miss those peaches!

[video=youtube;rdctx_-BZMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdctx_-BZMY[/video]

rzza... when my shit is ready you're more than welcome to give it a test lol


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 15, 2011)

Number 1?






Or......

Number 2?


----------



## FastGrower (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Dubbz0r im starting a grow this weekend thanks for the grow log! Been reading it for hours lol its good to see a first time grower do so well maybe i can do the same haha i only have two strains white widow and pineapple chunk  lets hope i dont kill them haha congratz on the grow btw


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 16, 2011)

So my cheese has been curing for 1 week today. I've been smoking it and loving it. The high isn't a strong indica high at all. It's borderline indica/sativa mix. After you smoke it, it takes a few minutes for it to really kick in, but when it does it's like someone is holding your brain in their hands while your body just kinda floats around. I can smoke it during the day and still get shit done without drooling on myself (unlike the cinderella99 lol) 

With that said, the master kush is depressing as fuck! Its starting to smell and act like reggo's...  it's so weird... and disappointing but I'm going to get about 3-5 zips from each of the plants so I guess I can't complain. I doubt I'll keep it very long so whatever... I just don't give a fuck!

[video=youtube;GuRr3l6s6D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuRr3l6s6D4[/video]


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 16, 2011)

damn that sucks about tha MAster Kush Sucks to have regs out of 4 of your plants...hopefully ill get revenge on the strain for you^^


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

well dubbz, some times smell and color don't really mean shit, the bud with the most amount of THC in it is just plain green and boring so is the one with the most amount of CBD, like  once( before i came here when i thought growing was too tedious) was waiting for G13 to come around my block, and in clv ohio that like .. waiting for santa. so when it finally did it looked like any ol weed, din't even smell all that good. so corse the stoner that i up bust a swicha put it all in and smoked the thing. few mins later ..... i was a looney case. so high and am not even sure it was G!# it was prolly some watered down F1 or some thing. so don't loose hope just yet. (


----------



## rzza (Sep 17, 2011)

i couldnt DISagree any more mugan.


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

ok that statement has me CORN>> FUSED


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

highest THC lvls come from land race sativas highest ive seen is 22% and the bud is pretty EEHHH.. highest amounts of CB(x) are found in the auto flowering redularis .. its also BLAh looking too. i might have miss spelled that BTW


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 17, 2011)

Im to the point where I don't want to even trim the shit. I chopped one plant and trimmed it. The next I chopped and just hung it. Gonna see if my boy will rent me the trim reaper for a few hours so I don't have to fuck with it. Its either that or the whole strain is going towards hash. 

On a side note im drowning the lemon skunk in darkness til Monday.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 17, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Im to the point where I don't want to even trim the shit. I chopped one plant and trimmed it. The next I chopped and just hung it. Gonna see if my boy will rent me the trim reaper for a few hours so I don't have to fuck with it. Its either that or the whole strain is going towards hash.
> 
> On a side note im drowning the lemon skunk in darkness til Monday.



Keep the faith man^^ get er done!


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

lolz, cramping fingers Dubbz ?


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 17, 2011)

i feel bad that the MK turned out shitty........chin up duuuuue^^


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 17, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz, cramping fingers Dubbz ?


No, just don't feel like trimming this garbage... 

This strain actually bummed me out about my entire grow. With all that I have I'm not seeing the money to get into another house so I'm not sure where to go from here. 

I appreciate everyone that helped me out or just followed along this grow. I have a lot of thinking to do before starting up again, that's if I even get into a new place to have the option to start another grow. We'll see what happens... and I will keep you guys/girls posted.


<3


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

93

good luck mate. wish you an easy transition. looking forward to your next.


93 93/93


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

dam dubbz wish I could help bro best wishes to you


----------



## kether noir (Sep 18, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> So my cheese has been curing for 1 week today. I've been smoking it and loving it. The high isn't a strong indica high at all. It's borderline indica/sativa mix. After you smoke it, it takes a few minutes for it to really kick in, but when it does it's like someone is holding your brain in their hands while your body just kinda floats around. I can smoke it during the day and still get shit done without drooling on myself (unlike the cinderella99 lol)
> 
> With that said, the master kush is depressing as fuck! Its starting to smell and act like reggo's...  it's so weird... and disappointing but I'm going to get about 3-5 zips from each of the plants so I guess I can't complain. I doubt I'll keep it very long so whatever... I just don't give a fuck!
> 
> [video=youtube;GuRr3l6s6D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuRr3l6s6D4[/video]


93

how long did your cheese flower? i love the smell of the one i have.
ill keep her around for a bit. but, i was expecting a stronger indica side myself. but i am more a sativa man, so it works. 

when you do another round, you have any desired genetics?


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 18, 2011)

I stopped keeping track of the days after a while, but if I had to guess I would say I chopped them between 65-68 days. The smell of my jarred buds changes everyday I burp them. The taste is changing and so are the effects. 

I'm not sure what's next. If I'm able to start another grow soon then I'll most likely get some clones off of my friends 6' plants. He has SweetTooth, White Widow and I think Ice Queen (i think...) Then I have another guy I'm trying to get green crack and headband clones from, but we'll see. It all depends on what I get from this harvest.

Also, after burping the kush jars today I got a little happier. The buds I have hanging don't look too bad and the smell of the ones in jars is getting a bit of a 'kind' smell which surprised the shit outta me... so there is still a glimmer of hope that it could turn out good. *fingers still crossed!*


----------



## kether noir (Sep 18, 2011)

93


yeah. thats awesome. i love the black widow / white widow. sweettooth and headband are great as well. as for your mk, im glad its getting better. i have a 'super sour og' (blueberry x sour diesel x og kush) x (pakistani kush x lemon thai) x chemdawg #4. from, the emerald triangle. she is huge, and will produce a fair amount. the prob is, she is finishing up and has little trics compared to all the others going and not much of a smell yet......a little disappointed, but she is not done yet. she may improve yet....


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 18, 2011)

That's what I kept thinking would happen to my kush but it just never happened. Hopefully yours hasn't peaked yet and starts throwin out trics. Best of luck!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

After bring drowned and 3 days in darkness here are some shots of one of my lemon skunk girls getting the axe!











































I was thinking these girls wouldn't produce much yield but after cutting this girl up it's looking like an easy 3 zips. The buds are super dense and even more stinky. This is going to be my favorite I can just tell. The smell is straight up lemonsssssssssssssssss. My hands and clothes smell like they've been soaking in Pledge all day. I had to take 3 breaks to wash the stinky-ness off my hands... none of my other plants made me to that.

Hope you enjoy the photos! I'm sure I'll be taking a few more tomorrow when LS #2 gets the chop.

 Mmmmmm Lemonssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93

very nice my friend. very nice indeed. getting a rubbery one looking at the pics. smoke a bowl for me mate, eh?


93 93/93


----------



## mugan (Sep 20, 2011)

mmm very nice


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol kether. As soon as its ready I will do just that

Thanks mugan


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 20, 2011)

Those are nice looking Lemon Skunk, calyxes are swollen and everything is coated in trichromes. You have done a really good job with them, I have a few buds that are almost deformed because of the swollen calyxes. 

My main cola would have been huge if I did not have to bend it all to shit to fit under the lamp.

Overall Dubbz0r this grow was very productive, let us in on the pre-dry harvest weight?

regards,


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Those are nice looking Lemon Skunk, calyxes are swollen and everything is coated in trichromes. You have done a really good job with them, I have a few buds that are almost deformed because of the swollen calyxes.
> 
> My main cola would have been huge if I did not have to bend it all to shit to fit under the lamp.
> 
> ...


The calyx's are huge but theres only a few opened up and showed hairs. Is yours real hairy or are the like mine? I know yours look dank as fuck too, I just hope you're smelling what I'm smelling lol Hey are you taking clones of this strain or did you already?

Thanks man I'll try to weigh what I have hanging and what I trim up tomorrow.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

This has nothing to do about anything except I got so high off this cheese that I forgot to finish the bowl I packed 20 minutes ago


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 20, 2011)

strollin in..............final weight of your harvest? I'm going to invest in a trim reaper.....I'm fuckin lazy.....lol. Nice fuckin grow A+.

widow


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

before you get it! get safty glasses and ear plug cuz ppe is a must with this unit lol other than that it rocks for just one guy though!!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> strollin in..............final weight of your harvest? I'm going to invest in a trim reaper.....I'm fuckin lazy.....lol. Nice fuckin grow A+.
> 
> widow


Thanks. So far I only have a weight on the cheese @ 14.5 oz. Half of my master kush is still hanging with all the leaves still on it lol im lazy too, especially when it comes to regular ass weed



hellraizer30 said:


> before you but it get safty glasses and ear plug cuz ppe is a must with this unit lol other than that it rocks for just one guy though!!


For $1600 it better fuckin rock lol Good call on the safety glasses. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

yah my buddys got one and let me tell you it sucks to get a chunk of trim in your eyeball!! shit burns like a sum bitch


----------



## Dr High (Sep 20, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> After bring drowned and 3 days in darkness here are some shots of one of my lemon skunk girls getting the axe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, well done man, very well done...+ rep for you amigo! Keep up the good work! Very much like the killer look of the buds.

Doc


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 22, 2011)

wass up dubbz just went threw ur grow nice bro u just motivated me even more how long did u veg b4 u flipped them


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks jay. I vegged for 3 weeks total


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 22, 2011)

WOW I HAVE Vegged my two plants for 2 months now lol....hope they get big like urs man... how is everything comeng along?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 22, 2011)

Im sick as fuck... a friend of mine has the dumbest girlfriend in the world. I passed a joint of the cheese to her 3 times before she decided to say "I think im getting sick"... I wanted to punch her in the mouth. Now im sick... but i still have shit to chop and trim...just don't feel like it today


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow almost the saem shit happened to me....except the stupid gf was MINE!!!!!

we were smoking and she just randomly says that shit AFTER we are done...

Dopey ass women>< feel better dude


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 22, 2011)

dam 3 weeks i veg for 4 weeks master kush from clone and they dnt get that big


Dubbz0r said:


> Thanks jay. I vegged for 3 weeks total


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 22, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Wow almost the saem shit happened to me....except the stupid gf was MINE!!!!!
> 
> we were smoking and she just randomly says that shit AFTER we are done...
> 
> Dopey ass women>< feel better dude


Yea what's up with that? Say that shit before you put your funky lips on my doobie!! lol



jaydiesle said:


> dam 3 weeks i veg for 4 weeks master kush from clone and they dnt get that big


Yea jay but I also did a lot of supercropping and low stress training... that's why they bushed out so much


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 22, 2011)

<3 

I love you all.
okay im done


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 22, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Im sick as fuck... a friend of mine has the dumbest girlfriend in the world. I passed a joint of the cheese to her 3 times before she decided to say "I think im getting sick"... I wanted to punch her in the mouth. Now im sick... but i still have shit to chop and trim...just don't feel like it today


That sucks man! Feel better. How's the cheese curing?


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

93


hope you feel better mate


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That sucks man! Feel better. How's the cheese curing?


Thanks homie.
The cheese is curing awesome. A friend of mine begged me for a zip yesterday so I obliged. I warned him that it's only been curing for 2 weeks but he didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in love with this shit................


















Even after trimming it smells so dank. The two other strains didn't keep their smell after trimming but this one is straight lemons.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 23, 2011)

93


i cut my cheese down and my cheese quake today. god i love the smell. awesome pics. she looks gorgeous. 


93 93/93


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 24, 2011)

My god they're so frosty! And so calyx packed!
It looks amazing, the kind of bud you will never, ever, ever find on the streets.

Good job Dubb, excellent gardening.
My L.Skunk is at day 31!


----------



## bekindbud (Sep 24, 2011)

Very sweet Dubz....you got some bomb ass bud!!!! Congrats, you worked your ass off and deserve every bit of it. Hard work always prevails!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks fellas

kether, I'm waiting for that smoke report! I know you're going to love that shit...

CI you're right... this is definitely something you will not find on the streets, around here anyway. The look it's taking on is different than anything I've ever seen. Another week in jars and I'll give it a taste. So fucking stoked...

BKB! Welcome back bro  Nice to see you back around.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night I took my cheese trim and made 24 grams of dry ice hash 

After the food processor











Here's a few different piles






In process







End result


















I fucked up by not weighing it all out before I started pressing it but I'm a noob so whatever haha Next time I'll weigh the piles first! I still have kush and lemon skunk trim but I'm not sure if they're going to make hash. I might try to do some canna butter or an oil extraction.... I'm still deciding. Either way this was fun as shit and this stuff will wreck you... 2 hits off a bong with a chunk of this shit and I was rooted....


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 25, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Last night I took my cheese trim and made 24 grams of dry ice hash
> 
> After the food processor
> 
> ...


 Very nice hash sir, you make my hash look amateurish! Well done.

regards,


----------



## vilify (Sep 25, 2011)

so how did u make this? bubble bags?


----------



## silasraven (Sep 25, 2011)

dude what was you electric like?


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Sep 25, 2011)

How much trim?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 25, 2011)

vilify said:


> so how did u make this? bubble bags?


Yea I started out with the 73mc bag but not much was coming out so I switched to the 220 bag.



silasraven said:


> dude what was you electric like?


Oddly enough my bill only went about 70 bucks above the norm



HghFlyrJD1 said:


> How much trim?


Ya know I didn't weigh it but I would guess about 2 1/2 oz's


----------



## alotaball (Sep 25, 2011)

Dubbz can you pm me with the process you used... I got tons of trim to use up


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 25, 2011)

that hash looks great man....well played^^


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 25, 2011)

Damnnnn!!!!!! Great lookin hash.


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 26, 2011)

great looking hash DST - I tried to rep you - but I must spread some around first! Great Job.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2011)

93

very nice. good job mate


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. This hash is straight fire. Only problem I have is knowing what its worth or what it goes for. I've never even heard of prices on hash. So far I've just been smoking the shit out of it lol


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Thanks everyone. This hash is straight fire. Only problem I have is knowing what its worth or what it goes for. I've never even heard of prices on hash. So far I've just been smoking the shit out of it lol


 In my parts i hear 30 a gram for bubble hash.Im a patient so i hate to hear prices..That why i grow and make my own everything.


----------



## vilify (Sep 27, 2011)

From a fellow Michigander. 20-25 is pretty average.

It is region dependant and can hit 30 or more. but I dont believe in that kind of thing.. I could sell my bud for 25 a gram where I live but refuse to go over 10.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

HghFlyrJD1 said:


> In my parts i hear 30 a gram for bubble hash.Im a patient so i hate to hear prices..That why i grow and make my own everything.


That may very well be but that is doubtful for a 220 screen since the good hash is mixed with the pewpy hash. I'm not sure Dubbz! Try running a 73, 90 or 120 first then make another grade after that. I think I ran 120 and 180 in that order. The 180 run is for baking only since all of the goodness was removed already. When I ran the 120 I spread it out over several minutes. The first hash to come is definitely a finer grade, nice and blonde, as the run got longer it turned darker and "gamier" so I separated that to a shittier grade. I'm thinking 25 per gram is reasonable for the first part of my runs, maybe 15 per gram for the latter part of the runs and then the baking hash is what it is. How much did you end up with?


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful Hash!
So when does the next season start for you Dubb?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That may very well be but that is doubtful for a 220 screen since the good hash is mixed with the pewpy hash. I'm not sure Dubbz! Try running a 73, 90 or 120 first then make another grade after that. I think I ran 120 and 180 in that order. The 180 run is for baking only since all of the goodness was removed already. When I ran the 120 I spread it out over several minutes. The first hash to come is definitely a finer grade, nice and blonde, as the run got longer it turned darker and "gamier" so I separated that to a shittier grade. I'm thinking 25 per gram is reasonable for the first part of my runs, maybe 15 per gram for the latter part of the runs and then the baking hash is what it is. How much did you end up with?


Now that I think about it, the first screen I tried was the 25. Nothing was falling out so I used the one the guy used in the video, the 220. The first stuff is realllll nice. The smoke hits hard but you feel the high almost instantly. Eyes goes bloodshot after the first hit as well. The last to fall through is still hard hitting and does damage. Overall I'm pleased with the results of my first run. I got 24 grams. I wasn't weighing them out until after I pressed them so the weights are all different lol 



C.Indica said:


> Beautiful Hash!
> So when does the next season start for you Dubb?


Thanks man. I'm gonna run my lemon skunk trim the same way, except I'll be starting with the 73 screen. Hopefully within another month or so I'll be in a new place with my equipment set back up ready to grow. 

Today I was throwing the football with my son and I got hurt lol He threw a pass that was way short so I ran and dove to catch it (trying to be goofy, hes still pretty young). I caught it, but for some reason I tucked it... like Ndamukon Suh was coming to take me out or something, and I landed on my shoulder with all my weight. I heard something *snap* and thats when I felt the pain...I've had ice off and on but now I have it in a sling I got from a friend. If it's worse in the morning, which I'm expecting it to be, I'll be heading to the ER. For now I'm smoking the lemon skunk and trying to brush it off.


----------



## chickengutz (Sep 28, 2011)

Vilify is right on, 20-25 a gram


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 29, 2011)

That sucks, hope things are better soon.
That picture above this is amazing!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 29, 2011)

MAN DOESNT IT SUCK GETTING OLD???? Man i remmeber falling off roofs and not getting a scratch...but now i get fucked up so easy lol....feel batter man


----------



## rzza (Sep 30, 2011)

ok so the hash was made with bags or dry ice? im confused on this.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 30, 2011)

Both.

[video=youtube;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

Heal up dude!


----------



## rzza (Sep 30, 2011)

sick dubz just sick. i am tryin it out. TONIGHT!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

rzza said:


> sick dubz just sick. i am tryin it out. TONIGHT!


It works awesome, and its fun as hell watching that shit fall out. I used an old sliding glass door on sawhorses and just blazed hash all over it lol. Good luck Rzza!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 2, 2011)

Man my shoulder is still jacked up pretty good... been staying heavily medicated on the lemon skunk but damn, this may be more serious than I thought. Tomorrow i'll probably head to the docs.

Last night me and a couple friends smoked a fatty of the skunk, followed it with a chunk of the cheese hash...wasted.

Good luck rzza!


----------



## rzza (Oct 3, 2011)

I decided to wait a week or two till i have more trim, im still chioppng plants left n right and im up to like 12 oz of good trim, if i wait a week or so ill have upwards of 15 or 20=)


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn, you're gonna have a shit ton of hash lol


----------



## potrickthepathead (Oct 3, 2011)

hash looks amazingggg, could only hope to make it as good as that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2011)

SWEET LEMON SKUNK HARVEST DUDE!
FROSTY AND DELICIOUS! I have never seen hash like that before, totally wild dude! your like a fuckin cannawizzard.  perpetually blowing my mind.
How have you been dubbzy? i hear your ill now, sorry to hear it..I hope you feel better soon. unfortunetly I am trying to get better as well. Paris kicked my ass.. 
 amsterdam was a blast. take it easy ....trying to get my shit together for my next grow... later on.... amber..............


----------



## rzza (Oct 3, 2011)

did you apply heat when pressing that keif?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

hey dubb when you going to have a new grow going


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 6, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Man my shoulder is still jacked up pretty good... been staying heavily medicated on the lemon skunk but damn, this may be more serious than I thought. Tomorrow i'll probably head to the docs.
> 
> Last night me and a couple friends smoked a fatty of the skunk, followed it with a chunk of the cheese hash...wasted.
> 
> Good luck rzza!


Hey Dubbz, hope your prognosis is good bro. Lets see some of that cured cheese when you have a chance!


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2011)

im about to make this hash i got everything i need but i do NOT want to grind all this shit. thoughts?


----------



## alotaball (Oct 6, 2011)

Rzza you dont have to grind it too much .. just remove the stems and sticks so there is nothing to mess up your bag... The Dry Ice will mulch it up fairly well why you shake it ... I would grind if its buds.. but the trim leaves mulch up well ... imo 


Dubbz... I got a half OZ of hash/ pressed kief the day after you pm'd me from a test run .. Smooth smoke and way to easy to make.. Im gonna use the other 3lbs of trim this week if I can find a fucking glass table big enough .. because I did the first batch on my kitchen counter.. and holy shit there was kief EVERYWHERE LOL!


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2011)

done. final weight coming soon. thanks for the idea dub=)


----------



## alotaball (Oct 6, 2011)

+ rep Rzza .. killer .. Ill take the light blonde pile please


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah that one looks awesome dude im bout to taste it=)


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2011)

20 grams. big pile is half ounce exactly and the white pile is 2.5 and the small white pile is a gram plus the greenish stuff.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn it seems like a while since I've been on here... been pretty busy smoking my harvest lol That and my arm being fuct up doesn't make typing all that easy. Glad to see everyone doing well!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> SWEET LEMON SKUNK HARVEST DUDE!
> FROSTY AND DELICIOUS! I have never seen hash like that before, totally wild dude! your like a fuckin cannawizzard.  perpetually blowing my mind.
> How have you been dubbzy? i hear your ill now, sorry to hear it..I hope you feel better soon. unfortunetly I am trying to get better as well. Paris kicked my ass..
> amsterdam was a blast. take it easy ....trying to get my shit together for my next grow... later on.... amber..............


lol thanks Amber  My harvest was exceptional, minus the master kush which is like low grade reggos (ugh!)... The hash is so awesome though lol I can't smoke too much of it. It blows the fuck out of my lungs... and my head.

A friend of mine just came back from Amsterdam two days ago. I had no idea he was going. He said it's mind blowing over there. When you're walking down the street all you can smell is weed! When you look into a coffee house you can barely see in due to so much smoke! Oh man... I have to go! I know you had a blast and I'm happy for you. It's on my list of "shit to do" lol For now I'll take checking out some of your pics 



rzza said:


> did you apply heat when pressing that keif?


I did the first couple but it got to be a pain after about the 6th nugget. The first 6 were the lightest in color so I didn't worry about it too much after that. I ended up with a nice blister on my hand when I got done.



hellraizer30 said:


> hey dubb when you going to have a new grow going


Hard to tell bro. Still working on the fund situation right now. It could be a few weeks or a couple months... the sooner the better



Shwagbag said:


> Hey Dubbz, hope your prognosis is good bro. Lets see some of that cured cheese when you have a chance!


Thanks Shwag. I never went to the doctor (when I still should) I'm a stubborn bastard lol It seems to be getting a little better each day but then again I have meds and vicoddinnn. If it's not a lot better by Monday I may force myself to hit up the docs and get an x-ray at least.

I'll post a couple pics after this post yo



alotaball said:


> Rzza you dont have to grind it too much .. just remove the stems and sticks so there is nothing to mess up your bag... The Dry Ice will mulch it up fairly well why you shake it ... I would grind if its buds.. but the trim leaves mulch up well ... imo
> 
> 
> Dubbz... I got a half OZ of hash/ pressed kief the day after you pm'd me from a test run .. Smooth smoke and way to easy to make.. Im gonna use the other 3lbs of trim this week if I can find a fucking glass table big enough .. because I did the first batch on my kitchen counter.. and holy shit there was kief EVERYWHERE LOL!


Nice!!! Yea man the table we used was round so it was kinda fucked up. My buddy suggested going and buying one of those cheap mirrors you can hang on the back of your closet to use. The dual purpose mirror... for flexing into after a hot shower and now new and improved for making dry ice hash runs!! ahahah fuck I'm high...

You're gonna need an olympic sized swimming pool sized piece of glass for all that trim bro. 3 lbs... holy shit lol Can't wait to see those pics



rzza said:


> done. final weight coming soon. thanks for the idea dub=)
> View attachment 1823541View attachment 1823542
> View attachment 1823543View attachment 1823544
> View attachment 1823545View attachment 1823546
> ...


Fuckin right. Damn good lookin stuff right there. So what do you think... did you have fun doing it? lol For some reason I smiled a lot when I was doing it... just knowing I'm going to be getting so high off of it when it's done ahaha



rzza said:


> 20 grams. big pile is half ounce exactly and the white pile is 2.5 and the small white pile is a gram plus the greenish stuff.


I'll smoke any of it!


----------



## rzza (Oct 7, 2011)

indeed, very fun. lotsa smiles=)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

did you buddy bring back some beans  for you


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> did you buddy bring back some beans  for you


Naw. He's a friend that has no idea what I do, which is a good thing trust me... He knows I smoke n shit but he doesn't even smoke himself. He did say for about $1800 I could have the time of my life over there. One of these days....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

1800 hmm sound affordable and fun to


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea man... now I just need to talk 2 or 3 more friends into it lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;UWRyj5cHIQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA[/video]


Stop having a boring tuna. Stop having a boring life.


----------



## mugan (Oct 8, 2011)

sup dubz! whats next in the kitchen


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 8, 2011)

Ahahaha nice video/mix!

Check out Jaboodydubs!

[video=youtube;oQssF0v8_I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQssF0v8_I4[/video]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 9, 2011)

Lmao Shwag I never seen that. Fuckin awesome lol

Mugan im not sure yet. Im searching for a new place right now since im just about down to my last few zips. I will keep ya posted fo sho


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 12, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Lmao Shwag I never seen that. Fuckin awesome lol
> 
> Mugan im not sure yet. Im searching for a new place right now since im just about down to my last few zips. I will keep ya posted fo sho


Check out the others he's funny as hell lol. 

Eff Victor Cruz!


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 15, 2011)

Bahahahahahaha awesome video.
That was awesome.
Fuckin' rhinestones!

How was that Lemon Skunk?
My harvest started a couple days ago.
I'm hoping to keep most of the bud alive until day 60.
Today is day 52 I believe.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaboody dubs!


[video=youtube;r_4a4O7kXQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=r_4a4O7kXQo[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

LMFAO^^^^^^^hahahahahahaha.........MIGHTY PUTTY!!!!!!!! fat ass broken chair just fix it.....a fuckin chain and brick.... i want my 6 tubes NOW!!!!!!!!!hahahahahah


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 20, 2011)

Fuckin Optimus Prime can't even tear this shit off!! LMFAOFIEWHNIGULSDFJYAWGEFLIGWEIFUHQWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## alotaball (Oct 20, 2011)

Someone ate spaghetti in the bathtub lol


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 22, 2011)

I harvested Xena bro, our Lemon Skunk mission is complete


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 22, 2011)

DUBZZZZZZ Whats up bro??? How is everything going my man. I kind of disappeared for a few months cause I needed a break. Im back now so I got lots of catching up to do. I hope your living arrangements work out!!!! Have a great weekend. I am with the kids!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

Well well well.... sure it's a dead thread but it's my home on here and I am back!

Anyone miss me? I missed all of you!!

My growing days are going to stay in the past and won't happen again for a long long time, if ever again due to my current circumstances. Just wanted to stop in and say that I am alive and will keep in touch, even if I'm not growing anymore. There are lots of changes I was forced to take in my life but they will somehow all be for the better. It's good to be back


----------



## mugan (Feb 2, 2012)

sup bro, re subbed


----------



## mugan (Feb 2, 2012)

did you quit ? smoking that is


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

I wouldn't say 'I quit' but I can no longer participate in my normal smoking activities... not my choice if you're pickin up what I'm layin down bro...

Good to see you mugan! I hope all is well with you


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

Dubbz0r said:


> Well well well.... sure it's a dead thread but it's my home on here and I am back!
> 
> Anyone miss me? I missed all of you!!
> 
> My growing days are going to stay in the past and won't happen again for a long long time, if ever again due to my current circumstances. Just wanted to stop in and say that I am alive and will keep in touch, even if I'm not growing anymore. There are lots of changes I was forced to take in my life but they will somehow all be for the better. It's good to be back


WB bro, glad to see you're well. SLAPCHOP.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

<3 Shwag, thanks bro


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome back, guy I don't really know but whos journal I've skimmed through before!! I had to put away the smoking for some years too, just semi-recently was able to start up again, and started growing at the same time. If it helps, I stopped missing it after a few weeks. Then again, I started smoking cigarettes. But I stopped once I could smoke the good stuff again  I came out of it all much better than I went in....much better. Hoping the same for you!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey thanks Mike. Yea the first week without it was the worst but it's easy now. It's been over two months. Also, when you have the option to smoke or stay out of lockup... it's an easy decision to make lol Thanks again for the kind words. They are appreciated.


----------



## alotaball (Feb 2, 2012)

Look whos back from the Mutha fucking dead LOL.. Whats up Dubbz.. hope all is well bro with your new circumstances! Keep your head high!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

Hell yea buddy! Head is held high but it's a sober head lol sucks but it's a nice change of scenery. I haven't been sober this long since I was a child ahaha

Here's something that had me laughing my ass off, and I was sober....

[video=youtube;SeaSJ3FNJX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeaSJ3FNJX4[/video]

Hope at least one person gets a laugh out of it!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

well jail does suck at least it was only a 90 day'er, but they shouldnt be able to take ur medicin away =) but rules is rules i guess, sometimes i stop smoking for a week to clear my head, i havnt done tht since the last time i was outta weed though..


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 2, 2012)

lmao nice vid. "where all the girls did their goofy sexy pose"


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> well jail does suck at least it was only a 90 day'er, but they shouldnt be able to take ur medicin away =) but rules is rules i guess, sometimes i stop smoking for a week to clear my head, i havnt done tht since the last time i was outta weed though..


lol.... I don't usually go a whole week, but its not uncommon for me to make it close. I mostly use weed to relieve anxiety, and it works wonders! I like my indicas for sleepy time too, I have terrible insomnia. I'm wired to work at night! lol


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2012)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hell yea buddy! Head is held high but it's a sober head lol sucks but it's a nice change of scenery. I haven't been sober this long since I was a child ahaha
> 
> Here's something that had me laughing my ass off, and I was sober....
> 
> ...


this is fake right? cant be real...


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahahahah, totally missed that video. Rzza its from the onion. Its fake, but plausible because the youth of our country are f&*9ing stupid!


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2012)

indeed


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea it's fake lol The Onion News Network does phony reports like that all the time. Like this one... which I find hilarious as well lol

http://www.theonion.com/articles/let-us-identify-the-faggots-and-then-inform-them-o,11514/


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

i love getting people to read the onion who don't know what it is...... and i usually let them marinate in the "ohmigosh is this for real?" for a few minutes before telling them.....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 6, 2012)

Breaking news!!!!!!! LMAO!


----------

